# Kettenführung von Bionicon (15g, 1.5 Minuten)



## Nicki-Nitro (31. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt wundert mich es schon ein wenig. Ich als nicht mehr Bionicer finde einen Artikel in der aktuellen Ride (Schweizer Mountainbike Magazin) über eine Kettenführung von Bionicon, die 15g wiegen und in 1.5min montiert werden soll. Normalerweise ist doch "GuruW" für alle Neuigkeiten von Bionicon zuständig, oder

Die wäre auch für mein Remedy interessant. Soll man sie doch "nur" mittels Kabelhülle an der Kettenstrebe montieren können. Sie soll schaltbar sein und nur minimale Reibung erzeugen. 

Das ganze sieht total einfach aus. Kuckt mal hier ist das Bild aus der "Ride"





Kann sich "Renä" vielleicht dazu äussern, was sie kosten soll und wann und wo sie verfügbar sein wird?


----------



## guruW (31. August 2010)

servus nicki,

danke für die blumen, aber natürlich darf auch jeder andere gerne. je schneller und ausführlicher umso besser. 

natürlich werde ich diesmal wieder direkt vor ort recherchieren (leider erst donnerstag). fotos und hoffentlich neueste infos folgen selbstverständlich.

die antwort von renä wird daher sicherlich auch noch etwas dauern, der schlägt diese woche seine zeit eher an der hotelbar tot. 

greez guru

p.s. vielleicht bekomm ich von ihm ne mündl. info zu deiner frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (31. August 2010)

Ich werde erst am Samstag auf der Eurobike sein (bin ja kein Händler). Es wäre schön, man könnte sich das gleich vor Ort anschauen.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (31. August 2010)

Das ganze kommt so an die KeFü von Liteville ran. Nur das bei denen, anstatt einer Kabelhülle ein kleines Schaltröllchen verbaut ist.


----------



## guruW (31. August 2010)

ach ja, wer es noch nicht gelesen hat, bionicon selber hat am sonntag einen vorgeschmack auf die messe gepostet:
bionicon neuigkeiten 2011
greez guru


----------



## bionicon (31. August 2010)

Servus,

leider sitze ich noch nicht an der Hotelbar, sondern am Rechner - habe mir aber gerade nen "Harvey Wallbanger" gemacht - mmmhh,...lecker ! ! !

Spass bei Seite: Die KeFü soll 29,95 Euro kosten. Bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit kann ich momentan noch nichts sagen - melde mich aber in diesem Thread, sobald ich mehr dazu weiss.

Eins kann ich aber verraten: das Teil ist schon ne sehr geile und bestechend simple Idee und funktioniert 1a ! ! !  

In diesem Sinne
renä

p.s.: Dirk Lüde darf für diese Idee gedankt werden.


----------



## 4mate (31. August 2010)

http://www.bikesportnews.de/home/de...nicon-neue-kettenfuehrung-von-dirk-luede.html


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (31. August 2010)

Sali Renä,

merci fürs erste Feedback. Ich erhoffe mir von dem Teil, dass die Kette weniger oft vom mittleren aufs kleine Kettenblatt fällt, wenn der Downhill ruppiger wird. Ich möchte ungern immer mit 44 (vorne) und 34 (hinten) den Berg runter fahren, damit die Kette da bleibt, wo sie sein soll.


----------



## bionicon (31. August 2010)

Servus Nicki-Nitro,

mit der Kettenführung kannst Du dann unbesorgt "Kette rechts" bergabfahren !

In diesem Sinne...
renä

p.s.: es gibt sie in unterschiedlichen Farben: rot schwarz, blau


----------



## Stef70 (31. August 2010)

...tsts, grad wollte ich mir `ne Shaman Enduro KeFü bestellen, weil mir am Wochenende in Savognin ständig die Kette runter gefallen ist und schon steht hier, ihr bringt `ne eigene raus. Als hättet ihr`s gewusst   

Also werd ich mich noch bissi in Geduld üben und warten bis Eure KeFü verfügbar ist (was hoffentlich nicht mehr allzu lange dauert )...




Gruß

Steffen


----------



## milchkoenig (31. August 2010)

Hoffentlich gibts das dann auch fürs Supershuttle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (31. August 2010)

Hmm, das schaut echt bestechend einfach aus. Ich benutze zur Zeit die Shaman Enduro am Golden Willow, bin aber nicht wirklich zufrieden.

1. Durch das Bioniconsystem wandert die Befestigung - sprich die Befestigung wandert solange, bis sie gegen die untere Kettenstrebe kommt, und sich dort quasi abstuetzt (und minimalst einfraest).

2. Schleifen meine Reifen an der Befestigungsschraube der Rolle wenn ich im stehen fahre (und also ordentlich reintrete, so dass sich der Hinterbau doch leicht verwindet) - jedoch nur im Uphillmodus - im DH Modus ist genug Platz.

3. Ist die Rolle recht laut.

Dagegen ein Pluspunkt, brauche ich sie nicht, dann faedel ich die Kette einfach aus. Dann hab ich also quasi nur 100g zusaetzlich am Bike, aber kein staendiges rasseln der Rolle/Kette. Ein/ausfaedeln geht im 3KB in rund 30-40sek (hochschalten, anhalten, absteigen, rausheben, Kurbel per Hand drehen, wiederaufsteigen, weiterfahren).

So wirklich tauglich empfinde ich die bisherigen Kefues nur fuer 2KB Fahrer. Weil das schleifen am Reifen wuerde glaube ich bei jeder Kefue passieren, die Kefue kommt da sie ja etwas laenger sein muss, einfach dem Reifen zu nahe (bloed erst ab 2.4" Reifen, schmalere sind no prob).

Wuerde aber statt der Shaman, eher die Heim3Guide kaufen, bzw halt jetzt die Bionicon...., Hoffe mal dass das kleine Dink auch haltbar ist. Weil gerade im Mittelgebirge - wofuer sie ja wohl gedacht ist, sind ja oft Aeste/Stoecke im Weg.


----------



## bionicon (31. August 2010)

Hallo felixh.,
darf ich kurz fragen wie Du auf "Weil gerade im Mittelgebierge - wofür sie ja wohl gedacht ist,..." kommst ?

Sevrus
renä


----------



## felixh. (31. August 2010)

Gerne.
Naja war eher so Gedacht, dass AM/Enduro im Hochgebirge der Kefue wenig anhaben, aber im Mittelgebirge schon eher. Unter Allmountain/Enduro verstehe ich meist halt erdige Tracks (ob die jetzt im Mittelgebirge, oder unterhalb von 3000m im Hochgebirge liegen, ist ja eigentlich von den Anforderungen her egal).

Unter Freeride verstehe ich halt auch mal ueber Geroellfeld abzufahren, oder halt die markierten Wege zu verlassen. Da schlaegts meist nochmal deutlich groeber (wenn auch langsamer) wie auf markierten Wegen. Auf erdigen Trails oberhalb der Baumgrenze, ist halt die Gefahr laengere Gegenstaende in die Raeder zu bekommen deutlich geringer, auch wenn der Bedarf fuer eine Kefue aehnlich ist. Durch die Groeße der Bionicon Kefue haette ich eigentlich keine Angst dass ein Felsbrocken/Stein sie kaputtmacht - anders aber halt wenn man sich mal Aeste in die Kurbel einfaehrt oder beim ueberfahren eines Baumstammes aufsetzt (auch etwas dass ich meist mir meist nur in tieferen Lagen begegnet).

Ich kann mir halt schwer vorstellen, dass die Bionicon Kefue auf Raeder mit 1KB Sinn macht, da nimmt man lieber was richtig robustes und Gewicht egal - man shuttlet ja eh. Fuer DH ist sie daher wohl weniger geeignet....


----------



## guruW (31. August 2010)

großes lob an dirk, geniale idee, einfache umsetzung, daraus entstehen oftmals die besten produkte! 

auf dem foto schaut er mehr nach "grad erst aufgestanden" aus, scheint aber ein ausgeschlafenes kerlchen zu sein! 
(sorry, couldn´t resist, hier fehlt wohl harvey)

greez guru


----------



## esta (1. September 2010)

idee sieht wirklich gut aus , ich gehe mal davon aus das die führungshülse aus kunstoff ist. wie laut wird denn die lösung ungefähr sein ?
ich fahre momentan auch die shaman racing enduro und die funktioniert am edison eigentlich ganz gut ist aber doch relativ laut.


----------



## Stanislaw (1. September 2010)

Hi 

Habt ihr denn schon eine Firma, die Euch die Kettenführung produziert ? Ich habe ein kleines Kunststoffspritzguss Unternehmen mit Werkzeugbau und könnte Euch als Bionicon Fahrer bestimmt einen guten Preis und guten Service bieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (1. September 2010)

Foto von der Eurobike:


----------



## Resibiker (1. September 2010)

Past Die auch auf das Edi 

Bin im Urlaub fast nur DH gefahren ,die kette ist mir zwar nur 3 mal auf 14000Hm abfahrt abgefallen, kommt sicher auch weil ich einen 2 x 10 antrieb fahre und noch nicht so runterbrettere wie die jüngeren unter uns,


----------



## look kg 481 (1. September 2010)

Gut, das was an Liegerädern zur Verhinderung vom Schlagen der lange Ketten gemacht wird, auf das MTB umgesetzt (Also die Grundidee führe die Kette durch ein Röhrchen meine ich). 

Bin gespann wie (felix erwähnte das schon glaube ich) sich das Ganze bei Ästen usw. verhält.

Ich schaus mir Sa mal an


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (2. September 2010)

Muss man nach der Montage der KeFü die Kette eigentlich ein wenig kürzen, oder kann sie gleich lang bleiben, so wie sie ursprünglich war???


----------



## robby (7. September 2010)

So einfach, dass man da erst einmal drauf kommen muss. 


milchkoenig schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gibts das dann auch fürs Supershuttle!


Wie soll das funktionieren? Am SS gibts keine "Kettenstrebe"...


Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Muss man nach der Montage der KeFü die Kette eigentlich ein wenig kürzen, oder kann sie gleich lang bleiben, so wie sie ursprünglich war???


Nein, durch die Verwendung einer Kettenführung wird die Kette vorgespannt, Kürzen wäre da sinnfrei


----------



## milchkoenig (8. September 2010)

Stimmt!
Nach erneuter Betrachtung der Supershuttleschwing bin ich dann auch zu dem Schluß gekommen das diese zu weit von der unteren Kette entfernt ist.


----------



## bionicon (8. September 2010)

Servus vom Tegernsee,

wie versprochen hier die "latest news" zur C-Guide:

Das Releasedatum wird Anfang November sein !
Das Gewicht ca. 15 gr. ! !
Der Preis 29,95 ! ! !

Die Lautsärke ist nicht lauter als bei "herkömmlichen" Kettenführungen !

In diesem Sinne...einfach bei Eurem Bionicon-Händler nachfragen.

renä


----------



## damage0099 (9. September 2010)

gibts keine Möglichkeit, das SS damit zu bestücken?


----------



## bionicon (9. September 2010)

Servus,

ums kurz & knapp zu halten:

Nein, ans Supershuttle geht sie definitiv nicht !

..., aber ans Edison.

Servus

renä


----------



## damage0099 (9. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle, schlechte Nachricht (nicht bös gemeint...wäre zu schön gewesen).
Fahre mein SS dennoch, bis es auseinanderkracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (9. September 2010)

Ich fahre an meinem Supershuttle den "Stinger" von Blackspire.

Ist zweifach und funktioniert tadellos !

Kostet zudem nicht viel - ca. 30,- bis 40,- Euro.

renä


----------



## damage0099 (9. September 2010)

fahre 3-fach (20/36 (36 auch hinten!)):

-20 (möcht ich nimmer drauf verzichten)
-32 (brauch ich, weil schalten auf =>)
-36 (nicht geht, 36 Zähne sind zuviel. 32 sind mir zuwenig, weil ich auch mal Touren damit fahre)


----------



## Resibiker (9. September 2010)

@damage0099
Hab ich das richtig verstanden du fährst Vorne 20 und hinten 36 
Wie krigst du da die kraft auf den Boden ohne durchzudrehen?
Ich Fahre 2x10, vorne 26/39 hinten 11-36 ok manchmal schiebe ich


----------



## damage0099 (9. September 2010)

Technik 

Fazit: Ich kurble Steilstücke jenseits der 25% deutlich kraftschonender rauf. Und 20-32 kurble ich somit am meisten. Die 20-36 nur, wenn's nicht anders geht.
Ich geh von der Übersetzung aber sicher nimmer weg.

Ich habe auch mehr Kontrolle/Sicherheit wenn ich schneller kurble bei ca. 5km/h rum....

Und ja: Durchdrehen ist ein Argument. Bei Nässe oder so trete ich sowieso 1 Gang höher als trocken.

Langsamer bin ich mit der Übersetzung jedoch nicht. Ich trete schneller, kompensiere das dadurch, und spare Körner.

Auf einem Lieblingsanstieg von mir, ca. 800m lang, Rampen von 25-30%....da freu ich mich jetzt regelrecht drauf...früher hatte ich (fast!!! hehe, nur fast  ) Angst davor.

Einfach geil....klar, Rennen gewinnst damit nicht, möchte ich auch nicht.

Ich probierte es einfach mal aus und bin begeistert.....mein Kumpel belächelte mich anfangs auch. Bis wir ein Steilstück fuhren, er runter mußte (22-34) und ich mich hochkurbelte....bei fast gleicher Fitneß.


----------



## robby (10. September 2010)

Ich fahre an meinem Supershuttle die alte Heim.
Ist ebenfalls 3fach mit 20er KB von Mountain Goat (früher Stylo, jetzt XTR).

Bei der neuen KeFü fällt mir gerade auf, dass diese ja mit Plastik-Kabelbinder an der Strebe fixiert ist. Gibt´s hier Erfahrungen mit (winterlichen) Temperaturschwankungen? Erfahrungsgemäß weiß ich, dass Kabelbinder im kalten Winterbetrieb schnell spröde werden. Im worst case könnte dies den Abriss der KeFü bedeuten und das ganze Teil würde dann böse von KB und Umwerfer aufgefangen, was ggfs einen Sturz=Verletzung oder weitere Beschädigungen der Komponenten zur Folge hätte. Aber ich will ja hier den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen...

Was sagt denn euer Designer dazu?

Gruß, Robert


----------



## bionicon (10. September 2010)

Hey robby,

ich kann Dir sagen, was dann passiert:

der C-Guide wird von der Kette mitgenommen und stößt an den Käfig des Schatwerks an, wo er "stehen" bleibt !

Das haben wir schon ausprobiert.

In diesem Sinne...
renä


----------



## look kg 481 (11. September 2010)

Jungs wo sind denn die Ing´s hier, auf der Eurobike habe ich am Stand mit Felix gesprochen, der auch sagte, dass das nicht sooo toll hält und sie auf der Suche nach "Verstärkten Kabelbindern" seien.

Hat schonmal wer an "Schlauchschellen" gedacht? 

Da reisst nix mehr ab. Die wird schon irgendwo in _so schmal wie ein Kabelbinder _geben.

*EDIT* gefunden MINIFLEX heissen die ....


Bin auch schon heiss auf das Teilchen, wann werden wir das kaufen können? 

DI Thomas


----------



## 4mate (11. September 2010)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Bin auch schon heiss auf das Teilchen, wann werden wir das kaufen können?


              #*24*


----------



## look kg 481 (11. September 2010)

4mate schrieb:


> #*24*



oops überlesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andibb (12. September 2010)

Hi Leute.

Bin auch sehr begeistert vom Konzept der C/Guide.

Ich hätte allerdings eine Frage die soweit ich richtig gelesen habe noch nicht gestellt wurde:

Wird es die Röhrchenhalterung (also das eckige Teil aus Alu?) in verschiedenen Farben (eventuell so ein Eloxalrot) geben?

Habe an meinem Bike ein paar eloxierte Teile verbaut und fände das Teil noch als kleinen Akzent cool.

Vllt ist ja schon irgendetwas diesbezüglich angedacht oder bekannt.

So far... ride on!

Grüße 
Andi


----------



## cyclo-dude (14. September 2010)

hi leute, 
ich als nicht bionicon fahrer, möchte natürlch gern wissen ob es möglich wäre das ding vernünftig an einer normalen kettenstrebe zu befestigen. also ohne das diese kabelbinder halterung dran ist, oder ohne dsa der zug unter der KS verläuft.
dann wäre das ding nämlich auf jedn fall gekauft.
grüße


----------



## da...tom (14. September 2010)

cyclo-dude schrieb:


> hi leute,
> ich als nicht bionicon fahrer, möchte natürlch gern wissen ob es möglich wäre das ding vernünftig an einer normalen kettenstrebe zu befestigen. also ohne das diese kabelbinder halterung dran ist, oder ohne dsa der zug unter der KS verläuft.
> dann wäre das ding nämlich auf jedn fall gekauft.
> grüße



wäre für mich ebenfalls interessant!

finde die kettenführung top  , wäre allerdings schade wenn sie nicht universell verwendbar ist!


----------



## guruW (15. September 2010)

ich schätze es so ein, dass die ausführung erstmal von den aktuellen bionicon modellen inspiriert war. aber mittlerweile sehen sie, dass sie da was sehr feines entdeckt haben. da wird es hoffentlich nur eine frage der zeit sein, dass universelle befestigungen - im rahmen der möglichkeiten - hinzukommen.

greez guru


----------



## cyclo-dude (16. September 2010)

das will ich doch hoffen.
rose hats leider nicht geschafft eine 3fach führung raus zu bringen, und wenn sie es doch schaffen wirds teurer und vermutlich erst für die neueren hinterbauten gehen.
liteville die machens wohl nur für die eigenen modelle.

und bionicon mit so einem simplen teil, das würde mir sehr gut passen. da sieht man auch das ich doch ziemlich die selbe philosophie hab wie die jungs vom see.
mein nächstes bike muss dann wohl doch eins sein lol
vielleicht kann ich die C guide dann ja sogar ummontieren


----------



## micast (17. September 2010)

Die schaut ja mal so einfach aus, das ich die Tage mal versuchen werde das Dingen nachzubauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## look kg 481 (20. September 2010)

Mal versucht .... 

Magnesiumtabletten Röhrchen, etwas Tape und Kabelbinder

*Schwerwiegendesgebastel* geht aber gut, schaltet problemlos alle 3 Blätter; 
Nun wird da mal was gedreht ....

und sorry sind nur Handybilder, ginge auch schärfer, aber das mach ich dann wenns was zu zeigen gibt


----------



## morei (22. September 2010)

Tjo, warum dann noch 30  ausgeben, der Preis is ja wohl unverschämt


----------



## Johnny2Finger (22. September 2010)

hey look kg 481,

deine Kettenführung sieht einfach fantastisch aus !

unglaublich geiles teil  R E S P E C T ! ! !

J2F


----------



## robby (22. September 2010)

morei schrieb:


> Tjo, warum dann noch 30  ausgeben, der Preis is ja wohl unverschämt


Das sind die Preise bei Rotwild auch - und trotzdem werden die Bikes gekauft. 
Deiner Aussage nach gehe ich davon aus, dass Du nicht weisst, was die (deutlich schwereren!) 3fach schaltbaren Kettenführungen kosten...?


----------



## morei (22. September 2010)

Doch, das weiss ich schon.
Aber mal ehrlich, sieht diese Konstruktion danach aus, als das sie 30  wert wäre ? 
Aber ist auch egal, kann ja jeder mit seinem Geld machen was er will, ich persönlich finde es halt nicht angemessen


----------



## decolocsta (23. September 2010)

ich glaub das man heute langsam wirklich an einen Punkt angekommen ist, verblendet durch konsumorienterte Medien, wo die Menschen nur geschenkt als angemessen empfinden.

Ich persönlich finde eher sowas wie moreis postings unverschämt, der Preis geht absolut klar.


----------



## voiture balai (23. September 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Fazit: Ich kurble Steilstücke jenseits der 25% deutlich kraftschonender rauf. Und 20-32 kurble ich somit am meisten. Die 20-36 nur, wenn's nicht anders geht.
> Ich geh von der Übersetzung aber sicher nimmer weg.
> 
> quote]
> ...


----------



## voiture balai (23. September 2010)

.


----------



## damage0099 (23. September 2010)

voiture balai schrieb:


> damage0099 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Fazit: Ich kurble Steilstücke jenseits der 25% deutlich kraftschonender rauf. Und 20-32 kurble ich somit am meisten. Die 20-36 nur, wenn's nicht anders geht.
> ...


----------



## Resibiker (23. September 2010)

Ich Fahre Eine SRAM xx 2*10 naturlich mit einer 10 ner kette auf meinem Edison.Die ersten 2 monate musste ich mit meiner alten XT kurbel fahren (da die XXKurbel mit Qfactor 164 nicht lieferbar war) und 2 normalen 9 kettenblätter. Das fuktioniert ohne probleme.

Aber ehrlich jungs wenn ich hier in Luxemburg ein 20 blatt fahren würde hätte ich warscheinlich keine freunde mehr und würde in die kategorie Warmducher zurückgestuft werden.
Bin am Wochenende die Mountainbike Tour de Luxembourg gefahren 3 Tage 200km 3056Hm und bin nie als erster abgestiegen,nur ein par sehr erfahrene Biker mit ortskennissen sind überall hochgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (23. September 2010)

btt


----------



## voiture balai (23. September 2010)

es gibt auch 9-fach 12-36-Kassetten.
Eine solche hab ich natürlich montiert.


Danke für die Info, welche Kassette ist das denn?

Noch eine Anmerkung (keine Rechtfertigung) ob 20-36 Sinn macht.
Normalerweise muss so eine Kombi nicht gefahren werden, es gibt aber leider physiologische Notwendigkeiten die es erforderlich machen, so wenig Druck wie möglich auf bestimmte Körperteile auszuüben und damit ist nicht der Popo gemeint. 
Das man dann als Warmduscher abgestempelt wird, damit kann ich gut leben. Der nächste konsequente Schritt ist dann auch ein E-Bike ich hoffe von Bionicon


----------



## damage0099 (23. September 2010)

ok, halt nochmal OT:
20-36 macht m.E. Sinn, weil:
- geht weniger auf die Knochen / Knie
- geht weniger aufs Material
- ich schaffe Steigungen, die ich vorher nicht oder nur schaffte, wenn ich topfit + hochmotiviert war

Man tritt eben meist mit einer etwas höheren Trittfrequenz.
Das schafft auch mehr Sicherheit bzw. in sehr langsamen Geschwindigkeiten mehr Kontrolle.

Sehr lange Anstiege mit 20-25% sind eben mit dieser Übersetzung eher möglich.

Und bisher eher gemiedene Steilrampen, die mir das letzte abverlangten, suche ich nun, um sie souverän zu meistern.

Warmduscher? haha, kann er gern sagen....oben am Berg wird abgerechnet....und ich schiebe / trage nur, wenn es überhaupt nicht anders geht...und bis ich schiebe bzw. absteige, waren schon viele lange am schieben, als ich noch relativ(!) entspannt kurbelte....

Warmduscher? Dummgeschwätz...warum? Weil das hochkurbeln auch mit dieser Übersetzung mehr Kraft kostet als absteigen und schieben...

=> Jedem das Seine und wie er will...ich bleibe jedenfalls am Enduro bei dieser Übersetzung.

PS: Vor einigen Monaten wurde ich auch belächelt + auf die Schippe genommen. Oben angekommen lachte ich! Das war echt geil! Zu geil.....


----------



## esmirald_h (23. September 2010)

was hat euer getexte mit der Kettenführung zu tun?


----------



## damage0099 (23. September 2010)

garnix, deshalb btt


----------



## decolocsta (23. September 2010)

und wieso nicht PM?


----------



## damage0099 (23. September 2010)

wurde doch alles gesagt...somit bitte nicht unnötig weiter den schönen Fred zuspammen.
Wenn's unbedingt sein muß => PM


----------



## 4mate (23. September 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> und wieso nicht PM?


Nix da! Das interessiert mich, ist ein interessantes Thema!


----------



## damage0099 (23. September 2010)

hehe, na dann mach nen "20-36er Warmduscher" - Fred auf 

Hier gehts ja um die anscheinend gut funktionierende, preiswerte Kefü von Bionicon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (23. September 2010)

Hallo die Herren,

sicherlich ist es ein interessantes und auch unglaublich weites Thema sich über Übersetzungen auszutauschen, doch ist es nicht das Thema um das es HIER geht - hier geht es um die C/Guide.

...also bitte nehmt Rücksicht auf diejenigen, die sich bezüglich der C/Guide austauschen und informieren möchten !

Ich danke Euch dafür.

Servus
renä


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (23. September 2010)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Mal versucht ....
> 
> Magnesiumtabletten Röhrchen, etwas Tape und Kabelbinder
> 
> ...



Und das ist der Grund, warum ich lieber 30 EUR für eine saubere Lösung ausgeben möchte, als so ein Gebastel am Bike zu haben.


----------



## felixh. (23. September 2010)

Ich denke es ist ganz einfach. Wenn es haltbar ist (Stoecke/Aeste) und besser funktioniert wie existierende Loesungen (Dreist, Heim3, Shaman Racing) dann sind die 30â¬ es eindeutig wert, wenn der einzige Vorteil in den paar Gramm weniger und der leichteren Montage (ohne ICSG05 ist die Montage der obengenannten Kefues bloed, weil die sich in die Kettenstrebe reinfraeÃen) besteht, es aber nicht so gut funktioniert -- dann sind sie zuviel (das waeren 10â¬ aber auch).

Vor allem muss man ja noch folgendes beachten, bei den klassischen Heim3 und Nachahmer Kefues, kann man die Kette auch ganz einfach rausheben/kurbeln und dann faehrt sich das Bike so wie ohne Kefue - ich tu die Kette nur fuer schwere oder laengere Abfahrten in die Kefue, sonst laeuft die Kette statt ueber der Kefue unter der Kefue. Und einmal im Jahr muss man bisher meist die Rolle austauschen, hier wird man bei Bionicon aber wohl auch das Roellchen tauschen muessen.


Die fuer mich ueberzeugendere Loesung (aber unverschaemt teuer und braucht wieder eigenen Rahmenstandard) ist jene von Liteville. Denke aber mal dass die kopiert wird von billigeren Anbietern, sollte sie sich durchsetzen.


----------



## look kg 481 (23. September 2010)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Und das ist der Grund, warum ich lieber 30 EUR für eine saubere Lösung ausgeben möchte, als so ein Gebastel am Bike zu haben.



hast du *vollkommen recht*, das hab ich gemacht um zu probieren obs mir taugt


----------



## look kg 481 (24. September 2010)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> hast du *vollkommen recht*, das hab ich gemacht um zu probieren obs mir taugt



So nun ist mal was gedreht, mal sehen wann ich es drangemacht bekomm....


----------



## Wast (24. September 2010)

Hi,

@look kg 481: nimm einen D- oder O- Hartplastikring wie sie bei Rucksäcken oder Fahrradtaschen verwendet werden. Die halten auch sehr gut da für hohe Belastung ausgelegt. Je 2x Kabelbinder oben und unten rum und feddisch. 
Hab leider kein Foto von meiner, funktioniert aber top!

Ich hab zwar kein Teil gedreht, verwende aber ein Röhrchen von einem Liegerad-Kettenrohr. Das gibts billig je Meter beim Spezial-Fahrradladen ums Eck.

Die Bioniconführung ist halt durch das wertige CNC-Teil schon deutlich schicker anzusehen und auch farblich erhältlich. Hat schon was und ist echt eine tolle Idee das so auf den Markt zu bringen!


MFG

Wastl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## look kg 481 (25. September 2010)

Die Kabelbinder haben mal einen 1000HM Downhill durchgehalten ... 

Ich bin gespannt wie sich das nun bewährt und hoffe, dass es auch _SCHWEITZERISCHEN DESIGNANSPRÜCHEN_ genügt ;-)







-------------


----------



## decolocsta (25. September 2010)

saugeil, ich brauch so eine Röhre


----------



## robby (25. September 2010)

Ja super, bau ganz viele davon und verkaufe sie dann für 35 Euro... 

Sorry, aber mal im ernst, Leute: Uns ist allen klar, dass die Kettenführung einfach gestrickt ist und nicht viel dahinter steckt. So einfach, dass erst ein Ingenieur auf die Idee kommen muss. Gewicht ist prima, Preis ist IMHO gerechtfertigt. Wieso macht Ihr Euch dann überhaupt die Mühe und verbringt ein paar Tüftelstunden im Keller, um das Teil nachzubauen...? Kauft Euch doch einfach die Kettenführung, wenn sie Euch gefällt - Bionicon hat den Stein ins Rollen gebracht und der Kaufpreis sollte Euch die Idee wert sein. 

Nichts desto trotz, look kg 481, die Lösung finde ich optisch und technisch prima nachgebaut.


----------



## look kg 481 (25. September 2010)

robby schrieb:


> Ja super, bau ganz viele davon und verkaufe sie dann für 35 Euro...
> 
> Sorry, aber mal im ernst, Leute: Uns ist allen klar, dass die Kettenführung einfach gestrickt ist und nicht viel dahinter steckt. So einfach, dass erst ein Ingenieur auf die Idee kommen muss. Gewicht ist prima, Preis ist IMHO gerechtfertigt. *Wieso macht Ihr Euch dann überhaupt die Mühe und verbringt ein paar Tüftelstunden im Keller, um das Teil nachzubauen...?* Kauft Euch doch einfach die Kettenführung, wenn sie Euch gefällt - Bionicon hat den Stein ins Rollen gebracht und der Kaufpreis sollte Euch die Idee wert sein.
> 
> Nichts desto trotz, look kg 481, die Lösung finde ich optisch und technisch prima nachgebaut.



*Einfach weil Spass macht* und weil ich eben gern bastele

Ich hab nie gesagt dass die von Bionicon zu teuer ist, finde die ca 30 Euronen ok 

Ich bastele nicht weil ich das Geld nicht ausgeben will sondern weil ich eben gern rumtüftele ....

Ing eben ...

DANKE


----------



## decolocsta (25. September 2010)

deswegen hab ich jetzt kein solches Röhrchen hier liegen 

Hab ne alte Rock Shox Turnkey Dämpfungseinheit hier rumliegen, da ist ein ähnliches Röhrchen am Start, werd das mal zerpflücken oder so


----------



## damage0099 (25. September 2010)

@look kg 481: Könntest bitte mal noch ein pic machen, wo die Kette auf'm großen Blatt ist? So daß man auch von schräg hinten "in die Röhre guckt"


----------



## look kg 481 (25. September 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> @look kg 481: Könntest bitte mal noch ein pic machen, wo die Kette auf'm großen Blatt ist? So daß man auch von schräg hinten "in die Röhre guckt"



BIDDESCHÖN


----------



## Wast (25. September 2010)

Hi,

@Robby: wie "look kg 481" schon schreibt - es macht Spaß selbst was zu basteln.
Und so neu ist die Idee nicht. Ich hab irgendwo im Keller eine Uralt-KF von Hot Chili oder so für nen DHler. Da ist eine Kunststoffrolle am Ende aufgeschnitten um vorne mit Aluteil gelenkig gelagert an der Kettenstrebe zu befestigen. OK - für 1-fach Kettenblatt, aber ähnliche Sachen waren schonmal da und werden auch schon länger gefahren. Schau mal bei Liegerädern! Die fahren ähnliche Sachen schon seit Jahren. Da ist dann der Halter fürs Röhrle ab und an aus einer Speiche gefertigt...

Du hast aber auch Recht: Es musst OFFIZIELL erst mal einer im MTB-Business drauf kommen und das hat der Herr Dirk Lüde sehr gut hingebracht und in ein Produkt für den Endverbraucher umgesetzt! Daher gebührt ihm Respekt.

Meist sind es eben die einfachen Sachen im Leben auf die man nicht sofort kommt.


MFG

Wastl


----------



## damage0099 (26. September 2010)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> BIDDESCHÖN



super, tiptop Arbeit....genau das wollte ich sehen!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (26. September 2010)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wie sich das nun bewährt und hoffe, dass es auch _SCHWEITZERISCHEN DESIGNANSPRÜCHEN_ genügt ;-)



Tip Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.West (27. September 2010)

Wow... supergeile weil supereinfache KeFü !!! 
Bin begeistert von Bionicon für die gute Idee !!!
Und von look kg 481 für die gute _gebastelte_ Umsetzung !!!

*@ look kg 481* 
Wie fährt Sie sich den (Schaltperformance und Geräuschentwicklung) ?
Bleibt die Kette wo sie soll - *also Immer* ?


----------



## CrossX (27. September 2010)

Mit ganz viel Schwung kann die Kette doch bei der Konstruktion immer noch vom großen Blatt springen oder? 
Eine normale Kefü hat ja ne Begrenzung nach außen. 
Außerdem find ich das man gerade im DH auf dem mittleren KB die richtige Spannung haben sollte. Mit der Lösung von Bionicon hat man ja nur auf dem großen KB wirklich gute Ergebnisse. 

So wie ich das sehe ist es besser als nix aber immer noch ein Kompromiss.

Ich lasse mir morgen mal so ein Röhrchen drehen und bau mir das ans Zweitrad. Kostet ja nix.


----------



## look kg 481 (27. September 2010)

J.West schrieb:


> *@ look kg 481*
> Wie fährt Sie sich den (Schaltperformance und Geräuschentwicklung) ?
> Bleibt die Kette wo sie soll - *also Immer* ?



Beim Schalten merkt man NIX
Iss halt laut, bin dran was zu überlegen was man für den (downhill-) Fall einhängen kann.



CrossX schrieb:


> Mit ganz viel Schwung kann die Kette doch bei der Konstruktion immer noch vom großen Blatt springen oder?
> Eine normale Kefü hat ja ne Begrenzung nach außen.
> Außerdem find ich das man gerade im DH auf dem mittleren KB die richtige Spannung haben sollte. Mit der Lösung von Bionicon hat man ja nur auf dem großen KB wirklich gute Ergebnisse.



Stimmt alles, iss aber auch nicht für den harten Downhill gemacht sonder eher die "light" Version 

Bei mir iss seid dem ich das Ding dran hab die Kette nimmer runtergfallen und dass ist sie eh meistens durch das schlagende Schaltwerk, was hiermit gut verhindert wird.


----------



## playbike (2. Oktober 2010)

Gibt`s nen online Shop der die Bionicon Führung verkauft?
Oder kann man diese direkt bei Bionicon beziehen?


----------



## 4mate (2. Oktober 2010)

#*24*


----------



## TrojanX (15. Oktober 2010)

Servus,

ich find die kettenführung klasse. Vor allem für AM/Tour, sollte sie vollkommen ausreichend sein. Da gehts ja in der regel nicht ganz so grob zur sache, und kettenführungen aller "dreist" sind dann vielleicht ein bissel übertrieben... bin mal gespannt wie das teil im waren leben aussieht und funktioniert...


----------



## CrossX (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin vor allem gespannt wie laut es ist. 
Wenn man die Kettenführung hört, ist das für ne Tour ja das totale Ausschlusskriterium. 
Wer will schon 50km ständig ein Schleifen hören. 
Und wenn ne Kette über Kunststoff schleift kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass das geräuschlos von statten geht. 

Aber ich lasse mich ja gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Bumble (1. November 2010)

4mate schrieb:


> #*24*



Da du das ständig postest und wir mittlerweile anfang November haben stelle ich auch mal die Frage. 

Hat die Führung schon jemand oder weiss jemand was neues ?

Wenn das noch länger dauert werd ich mir auch was basteln ähnlich dem Magnesium-Röhrchen.


----------



## 4mate (1. November 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da du das ständig postest und wir mittlerweile anfang November haben stelle ich auch mal die Frage.
> 
> Hat die Führung schon jemand oder weiss jemand was neues ?
> 
> Wenn das noch länger dauert werd ich mir auch was basteln ähnlich dem Magnesium-Röhrchen.


Wart ma ab do! 

"Anfang November" = so bis zum Zehnten! 

Heute ist erst der Erste, zudem heiliger Feiertag (zumindest in Süddeutschland)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## look kg 481 (1. November 2010)

Jetzt muss ih mich doch noch mal zu Wort melden, ich hatte vor 2 Wochen eine neue Idee und wollte das aber erst hinreichend ausprobieren.

Das Ganze ist so simpel, dass ich selbst nicht dran geglaubt hab dass es geht...

Funktion ist klar von dem Bionicon System abgekupfert, aber es ist VIEL leiser als das Röhrchen was ich da mal gemacht habe (hier)

Was braucht es?

- 2-3 Kabelbinder
- Stück Gartenschlauch (hier Druckschlauch)

Bilder:

Gesamtansicht
Detail 1
Detail 2 (wie ist das festgemacht)

Das habe ich nun gute 130km lang ausprobiert und ich bin zufrieden!
Verschleiß

Das Ding von Bionicon ist sicher schöner, aber das hier höre ich beim Fahren nicht und es funktioniert super.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## yako54 (1. November 2010)

Yeah! lass Dir das patentieren, wie geil!
Das bau ich mir auch!


----------



## Bumble (1. November 2010)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Was braucht es?
> 
> - 2-3 Kabelbinder
> - Stück Gartenschlauch (hier Druckschlauch)
> ...



Muss morgen früh eh zum Baumarkt, das wird nachgebaut.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (1. November 2010)




----------



## look kg 481 (1. November 2010)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


>



soll das etwas bedeuten dass es auch deinen Designansprüchen genügt?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (1. November 2010)

Designtechnisch gefiele mir eine farblich abgestimmte Aluhülse vermutlich besser, aber die Idee finde ich klasse. Sowas kann jeder nachbauen. Das würde ich sogar hinbekommen un dich habe 2 linke Daumen.  Ich denke, das gibt auch keine Patentverletzung, oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (1. November 2010)

@look: Sehr geil, danke!


----------



## Smithy (3. November 2010)

@ Thomas: danke für die Inspiration, habe es "chinese-like" direkt mal adaptiert.

Für diejenigen, die (wie ich) keine Öse für die Leitungsführung an der Strebe haben, funktioniert so etwas prima um das Ganze an der Strebe zu befestigen:

http://www.roseversand.de/technik/b...-stick-on.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1743

Einfach zwei Kabelbinder durch die Öse fädeln, einer für die Strebe, einer für den Schlauch und fertig. Ansonsten wie von Thomas beschrieben, funktioniert perfekt. Schlauchdurchmesser sind bei mir ca. 19mm.

Gruß + viel Spaß beim Basteln,

Ingo


----------



## T_Man (8. November 2010)

Ich habe die Lösung von look kg 481 mit einer Änderung an meinem LV 301 MK3 verbaut: nur ein Kabelbinder geht durch die Kettenstrebenöse und dann durch ein Stück flexiblen Schlauch (hier ein Stück Entlüftungsschlauch von Magura Bremsen), um den Gartenschlauch rum, wieder nach oben durch das Stück flexiblen Schlauch und zumachen. Durch die Länge des flexiblen Schlauchstückes lässt sich die Kettenspannung bestimmen. Erster Fahrtest: im Betrieb sehr leise und subjektiv kein Kraftverlust, trotzdem deutliche Reduktion vom Ketten schlagen/Kettengeklapper.

Die Idee ist natürlich von Bionicon und der Bastel Award geht an look kg 481.


----------



## Goddi8 (9. November 2010)

Ist die Bionicon C/Guide jetzt schon käuflich gesichtet worden?


----------



## bionicon (10. November 2010)

Servus ersteinmal,

die C/Guide wurde nach ausgiebigen Testfahrten weiter optimiert !

Der, von uns festgestellte, Schwachpunkt der Kettenführung, die Befestigung, wurde Überarbeitet.


Vorteile:
- sie kann sich nicht verloren gehen,
- sie ist beweglicher nach rechts und links.

Keine Angst, ihr ursprüngliches Gewicht konnte sie halten. 

Deshalb ist der Produktionstermin nach hinten gerutscht.

Bezüglich eines neuen Termins werde ich Euch auf dem Laufenden halten.

Servus

renä


----------



## CrossX (10. November 2010)

Find ich ne gute Idee. 
Diese Sache mit dem Kabelbinder fand ich schon beim ersten Anblick mehr als fragwürdig. Sah irgendwie billig aus. 
Und schön zu hören das anscheinend nicht alle Firmen die Kunden als Betatester benutzen. 
Bin mal auf die neue Lösung gespannt.


----------



## Felger (11. November 2010)

ich bin begeistert!

man hat ja quasi eh alles im haus. D-schnalle vom rucksack und kabelbinder. Als Rohr habe ich ein kettenschutzrohr vom liegerad verwendet (nicht im eigenen haus  )






[/URL][/IMG]

aber es geht ja mit anderen rohren auch...


----------



## Wast (11. November 2010)

Hi,

@Felger: sehr schön umgesetzt mit meinem Stück Liegeradrohr!


MFG

Wastl


----------



## CrossX (11. November 2010)

Wast schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @Felger: sehr schön umgesetzt mit meinem Stück Liegeradrohr!
> 
> ...



Hmmm. Wo bekomm ich jetzt ein Liegerad zum zersägen her? 
Ist bis jetzt die schönste Eigenbaulösung


----------



## Resibiker (12. November 2010)

Hallo

@Felger Da dürfte es keine patentrechliche probleme geben den dein teil ist ja ein "D/Guide"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resibiker (13. November 2010)

Hi,
So  nach langem hin und  her wie gross der nutzen am Edison sein kann?
Hab ich auch eine Kettenführung "gebastelt"
Zuerst die Bilder.












Eigenlich ist es die Lösung von look kg 481 ans Edison XX angepasst.

2 Kabelbinder
1 stück Druckschlauch 2,5 kettenglieider lang
1 30mm Schlüsselanhängerring
Fertig

Bin erst einmal damit auf der Strecke gewesen und hatte glatt vergessen dass es eine Testfahrt sein solte 
Also mann Spürt und Hört nichts
=> Das O/Guide ist gelungen.


----------



## look kg 481 (13. November 2010)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Bin erst einmal damit auf der Strecke gewesen und hatte glatt vergessen dass es eine Testfahrt sein solte
> Also *mann Spürt* und Hört *nichts*
> => Das O/Guide ist gelungen.



Na das will ich doch nicht hoffen, es sollte schon zu "*Spüren*" sein ;-)

Lösung 

BTW das Schaltkabel könntest Du in de Bionicon "Schützer" mit reinmachen dann schauts aufgeräumter aus.


----------



## Mr. LV (14. November 2010)

Smithy schrieb:


> @ Thomas: danke für die Inspiration, habe es "chinese-like" direkt mal adaptiert.
> 
> Für diejenigen, die (wie ich) keine Öse für die Leitungsführung an der Strebe haben, funktioniert so etwas prima um das Ganze an der Strebe zu befestigen:
> 
> ...



Hoi Master Bruce,
alter Bastler, hast den Entwurf gleich noch mal getoppt, wie ich heut gesehen habe. Feine Sache, müssen wir gelegentlich bei einem Schrauberbier adaptieren 
Gruß Christopher


----------



## Paul.Steffes (14. November 2010)

Hi,

tolle Idee von Bionicon! Auf die schnelle nachgebastelt, 10min und kostet nix!

Bin eben ne Tour gefahren, so 40km.

Und funktioniert einwandfrei ohne Geräusche oder sonstwas. Nur schön, ist's nicht...noch! ist ja nur der erste Prototyp


----------



## Resibiker (14. November 2010)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Na das will ich doch nicht hoffen, es sollte schon zu "*Spüren*" sein ;-)


Mit nichts Spüren meinte ich nichts negatives !
Natürlich klappert und rappelt die kette weniger "_es wird still im Wald_"
Ausser beim Grossen Kettenblatt und Grossem Ritzel *Spür *ich ein surren in den pedalen da muss ich noch ein feintuning durchführen.


----------



## Felger (19. November 2010)

Wast schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @Felger: sehr schön umgesetzt mit meinem Stück Liegeradrohr!
> 
> ...


das hardtail würde auch noch gerne


----------



## TrojanX (21. November 2010)

Mal eine frage...an die ganzen kreativen hier. Muss an der kettenlänge etwas geändert werden (länger)? Der "laufweg" der kette is ja dann schon bissel länger. Oder habt ihr einfach eure KF's eingebaut ohne irgendwelche anpassungen???


----------



## Paul.Steffes (21. November 2010)

TrojanX schrieb:


> Mal eine frage...an die ganzen kreativen hier. Muss an der kettenlänge etwas geändert werden (länger)? Der "laufweg" der kette is ja dann schon bissel länger. Oder habt ihr einfach eure KF's eingebaut ohne irgendwelche anpassungen???



Ist kein Problem! Die Kette wird ja nur ca2,5cm angehoben, je nach Kettenblatt.
Einfach auf vorne und hinten Groß schalten und dann an der Stelle wo die Führung hin soll, die Kette mit dem Finger anheben. Wenn dafür ausreichend Kette übrig ist dann ist gut!
Allerdings wirst Du in dem Gang wohl eher niemals fahren....


----------



## TrojanX (21. November 2010)

Paul.Steffes schrieb:


> Ist kein Problem! Die Kette wird ja nur ca2,5cm angehoben, je nach Kettenblatt.
> Einfach auf vorne und hinten Groß schalten und dann an der Stelle wo die Führung hin soll, die Kette mit dem Finger anheben. Wenn dafür ausreichend Kette übrig ist dann ist gut!
> Allerdings wirst Du in dem Gang wohl eher niemals fahren....




Hey...
danke für die anwort, das war alles was ich wissen wollt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzlwirt (22. November 2010)

Ich als "auch-Liegeradfahrer"  habe die Konstruktion natürlich gleich mal mit PE-Liegeradrohr so ähnlich wie Felger nachgebaut. 

Ein kleiner Tipp der hier noch nicht genannt wurde: wenn man die Rohrenden z.B. mit einer Kerze vorsichtig erhitzt, lassen die sich aufweiten, 
was zumindest am Liegerad zu einem deutlich geräuschärmeren Antrieb führt. Verschleiß und Reibung dürfte das auch im positiven Sinne beeinflussen! 






Früher gab es diese Rohre auch aus Teflon, da bleibt dann kein Dreck mehr dran hängen. Die werden aus Umweltschutzgründen nicht mehr verbaut, es funktioniert ja auch mit PE!


----------



## Deleted35614 (23. November 2010)

Hier mal meine, hat sich schon ein paar Touren bewährt.







Das Röhrle hat vorne und hinten einen Ein- und Auslaufradius, daß macht daß Ganze viel leiser.


----------



## CrossX (23. November 2010)

Das Röhrchen ist ja recht schick. 
Woher ist das?
Allerdings ist die Umlenkung sehr extrem wenn ich mir angucke in welchem Winkel die Ketten hinten runterläuft.


----------



## Deleted35614 (23. November 2010)

Ist alles selbst gemacht.
Durch das lange Schaltwerk sieht das so extrem aus, funktioniert aber super und ist kaum zu hören.


----------



## SMUDO_2007 (4. Dezember 2010)

Habe auch vor kurzem versucht eine KeFü in der Art zu bauen . . . 

Meine sieht so aus geht super . . . 

Nur die Farbe ist nicht so Toll . . .


----------



## gimB (5. Dezember 2010)

Ist  das ein RPT Teil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (5. Dezember 2010)

*Ist das Orginal eigendlich endlich zu kaufen........*


----------



## bionicon (6. Dezember 2010)

Servus,

mit dem Orginal müsst Ihr euch noch ein paar Tage gedulden.

Keine Angst, ich werde es hier posten sobald sie erhältlich ist ! ! !

In diesem Sinne


servus
renä


----------



## ONE78 (6. Dezember 2010)

bionicon schrieb:


> noch ein paar Tage



gehts auch genauer? noch dez.? weihnachten?
oder erst 2011


----------



## bionicon (7. Dezember 2010)

Servus ONE78 und alle anderen Interessierten,

leider kann ich Euch momentan kein genaues Datum nennen wann die C/Guide verfügbar sein wird - ansonsten hätte ich das sicherlich schon getan ! ! !

Wie gesagt werde ich das Datum hier sofort einstellen, wenn es mir bekannt ist.

stay tuned

renä


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. Dezember 2010)

Na, bei den aufwändigen Fertigungsteilen ist die Terminverschiebung schon verständlich.
Ich hätte noch Kapazitäten frei und auch noch KeFüs.


----------



## saturno (8. Dezember 2010)

Liefertermin soll Februar 2011 sein.


----------



## domvr29 (9. Dezember 2010)

Hab se auch schon ne weile dran und jetzt mal nen Bild.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/796196

Freue mich aber trotzdem auf das Original  ;-)


----------



## Nd-60 (9. Dezember 2010)

wird der schlauch eingeschnitten oder muss ich die kette auf machen und den schlauch einfädeln?


----------



## felixh. (9. Dezember 2010)

Member57 schrieb:


> wird der schlauch eingeschnitten oder muss ich die kette auf machen und den schlauch einfädeln?



Da du die Kette eh wohl um 2 Glieder verlängern musst (außer sie ist derzeit zu lang) - ist das aufmachen sowieso Pflicht (bzw neue Kette)....


----------



## look kg 481 (9. Dezember 2010)

felixh. schrieb:


> Da du die Kette eh wohl um 2 Glieder verlängern musst (außer sie ist derzeit zu lang) - ist das aufmachen sowieso Pflicht (bzw neue Kette)....



Sorry Felix, die Kette muss nich länger sein das bischen Winkel macht nix aus.
Öffne ist aber die bessere Variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (9. Dezember 2010)

Also bei mir hab ich nach Einbau einer Shaman Racing Kefü um 2 Glieder (1 Glied geht ja nicht) verlängern müssen, damit es mehr oder weniger ident blieb. Hab aber auch ein Medium Schaltwerk trotz dreifach und 12-34er Kassette, da sind eh schon 2 Kombinationen nicht schaltbar (bei groß/groß würde die Kette zerrreissen).

Die Sache ist die, dass bei Großem Blatt vorne, schon 2 Kettenglieder mehr benötigt werden, bei kleinem Kettenblatt ist der Unterschied geringer. Sprich wer ein zu kurzes Schaltwerk fährt, bei dem fliegt durch die Kefü mindestens eine schaltbare Gangkombination weg. Long Cage ist bei mir immer zu schnell kaputt, hab dieses Jahr alleine 2 Medium Cage zerstört durch Felskontakt (ich fahr zwar mit dem VR sehr sauber, aber dass HR hauts halt seitlich ab und zu irgendwo an wenns eng ist - bei Long Cage bemerkt man halt nicht, wenn die Kette ein bisserl zu lang oder zu kurz ist - Perfektionisten würde naber sicherlich 2 Kettenglieder einfügen).


----------



## GravityForce (10. Dezember 2010)

Coole Eigenbauten hier  da werd ich mich doch auch mal ans tüfteln machen 

Ride on!


----------



## stuk (10. Dezember 2010)

so habe jetzt mal alles hier durchgelesen.
klasse idee von Bionicon und gute "Nachbauten"

Aber mal eine Frage:
kann das Ding durch die einfache Halterung nicht nach innen wegklappen und dann am Reifen oder gar in die Speichen kommen? Oder nach aussen und man reißt es dann mir der Pedale oder dem Knöchel ab?

danke und mfg


----------



## milchkoenig (10. Dezember 2010)

@Felix: Zum Kettenglied gehören auch die Laschen, also kürzt man immer ein Glied.
 Es gibt auch halbe Glieder (bei Kettenschaltungen können
diese nicht verbaut werden)
Das wäre ein Halbes Glied.


----------



## robby (10. Dezember 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> Aber mal eine Frage:
> kann das Ding durch die einfache Halterung nicht nach innen wegklappen und dann am Reifen oder gar in die Speichen kommen? Oder nach aussen und man reißt es dann mir der Pedale oder dem Knöchel ab?


Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass hier eine Gefahr bestehen kann, da das seitliche Spiel der Kettenführung durch die gespannte Kette begrenzt ist. Und wie renä schon sagte: Selbst bei einem Abriß würde im worst case das Röllchen am Schaltwerk gestoppt, ohne dieses auch nur ansatzweise zu beschädigen.


----------



## bionicon (10. Dezember 2010)

Servus stuk,

der robby hat schon ganz recht.

Die Kette schlägt Dir ja auch ohne Kettenführung im "Normalfall" nicht gegen den Reifen, den Knöchel oder gar die Speichen.

Durch die zusätzliche Umlenkung und Führung, die die Kette durch die C/Guide bekommt hat sie mehr Spannung und verhält sich ruhiger bzw. springt nicht mehr herum oder von einem vorderen Kettenblatt herab.

Dazu ist sie ja da: die Kette an Ort und Stelle zu halten !

...und das macht die C/Guide richtig gut, für die zarten 10gr ! ! !

In diesem Sinne
renä


----------



## stuk (11. Dezember 2010)

danke für die weiteren infos


----------



## Peter-S (11. Dezember 2010)

Trotz Recherche konnte ich keine Infos zum Verkaufsstart / Kaufmöglichkeit finden. Hat sich das Release nochmals verschoben? 
Danke.



bionicon schrieb:


> Servus vom Tegernsee,
> 
> wie versprochen hier die "latest news" zur C-Guide:
> 
> ...


----------



## 4mate (11. Dezember 2010)

Die letzte Seite lesen hätte geholfen, soooooooooo intensiv war die Rechere offensichtlich nicht...

              #*121*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (14. Dezember 2010)

siehe post 123 februar


----------



## flatrider (15. Dezember 2010)

Hab auch mal mein Glück versucht



Material ist PET1000, wird in der Industrie für Gleit-und Kettenführungen benutzt. Halterung ist eine alte Speiche. Funktion auf dem Ständer ist schon mal 1a. Gewicht 11g.


----------



## bergrausch (15. Dezember 2010)

die neue version:

http://www.bionicon.com/ac/c-guide

gruss tobi


----------



## flatrider (15. Dezember 2010)

sieht gut aus!


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. Dezember 2010)

bergrausch schrieb:


> die neue version:
> 
> http://www.bionicon.com/ac/c-guide
> 
> gruss tobi



Erwarten die jetzt allen Ernstes, daß man seine Zugülle teilt?


----------



## bergrausch (15. Dezember 2010)

warum denn teilen? einfach einfädeln und gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (15. Dezember 2010)

Sicher, sieht so dünn aus, daß ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, wie eine Zughülle da durch soll?


----------



## Peter-S (15. Dezember 2010)

LOL... wohl dem, der jetzt gerade seine Kiste zerlegt hat


----------



## CrossX (15. Dezember 2010)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Sicher, sieht so dünn aus, daß ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, wie eine Zughülle da durch soll?



Ich glaub auch nicht das die da durch soll. Wer hängt denn seine Kette schon an die Zughülle? 
Das würde doch garnicht halten. 
Außerdem hat nicht jedes Bike da unten ne Zughülle.


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. Dezember 2010)

Peter-S schrieb:


> LOL... wohl dem, der jetzt gerade seine Kiste zerlegt hat



Verdammt, zu spät....

Ich denke schon das die da durch soll. Das Problem war ja die besfestigung an der Kettenstrebe. Zughülle hält das jetzt und ddas alles zusammen wird dann am Rahmen fixiert. 



> compatible with every bike who's cable routing is mounted nonstop underneath the chain stay


----------



## CrossX (15. Dezember 2010)

Oh gerade gelesen. Die scheinen das echt vorzuhaben:
"_ compatible with every bike who's cable routing is mounted nonstop underneath the chain stay"


----------



## Toni Dark (17. Dezember 2010)

Schade, ich habe gehofft, dass die Befestigung irgendwie sinnvoll gelöst wird. So erscheint mir das ganze ziemlich unstabil. Das Ding ist ja dauernd in Bewegung, das reibt sich so ziemlich schnell ins Alu der Kettenstrebe. Mal davon abgesehen, dass eine Befestigung an einem Schaltzug in meinen Augen auch abenteuerlich ist.

Tja, muss ich wohl auch noch selbst eine basteln.


----------



## Peter-S (17. Dezember 2010)

Hi Toni, sehe ich auch so. Ohne Entkopplung zur Kettenstrebe gibt es jede Menge Scheuermöglichkeiten, d.h. sowohl der Befestigungspunkt als auch der Haltepunkt der Führungsrolle sollten axial beweglich sein. Einige Kollegen haben das ja bereit über die "Kabelbinderlösung" vorgemacht


----------



## DaBoom (18. Dezember 2010)

Ein wenig hier von




und schon sollte es keine Lackschäden geben

bionicon 

Auch wenn die Führung leider an keins meiner Räder paßt


----------



## Moonboot42 (18. Dezember 2010)

In diesen Zugführungen am Rahmen, kann sich eine Schaltzughülle leicht bewegen. Meine Bremsleitung sitzt bombenfest, also müste ein Schaltzug mit der zusätzlichen Hülle von der KeFü, auch wieder fest sitzen.


----------



## Peter-S (18. Dezember 2010)

Problem bei der Sache ist, dass nicht jeder Schaltzug auch gleichzeitig unter der Kettenstrebe verläuft (s. Cube Stereo, Votec V.SX uva.). Eine universelle Lösung mit meheren Anbringungsmöglichkeiten wäre sinnvoll, soll das Produkt nicht nur an BIONICON Bikes angebracht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (18. Dezember 2010)

Jau, schon klar, daß es Rahmen gibt, die es nicht hergeben, mein aktueller hat da noch nicht mal ne Kettenstrebe. Aber man muß Bionicon auch mal zugestehen, daß sie das in erster Linie für ihre Bikes gebaut haben, wie auch ihre Absenkung, ( Liteville und Alutech mit ihren integrierten KeFü machen das auch).


----------



## bike-runner (18. Dezember 2010)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Problem bei der Sache ist, dass nicht jeder Schaltzug auch gleichzeitig unter der Kettenstrebe verläuft (s. Cube Stereo, Votec V.SX uva.). Eine universelle Lösung mit meheren Anbringungsmöglichkeiten wäre sinnvoll, soll das Produkt nicht nur an BIONICON Bikes angebracht werden.



dann nimmste einfach ein Stück der Außenhülle, führst die durch die KF und befestigst die Außenhülle links und rechts der Führung mit nem Kabelbinder an der Strebe. Mußt nur etwas kreativ sein. Natürlich ist das ganze auch ausbaufähig.


----------



## Bueck (20. Dezember 2010)

SMUDO_2007 schrieb:


> Habe auch vor kurzem versucht eine KeFü in der Art zu bauen . . .
> 
> Meine sieht so aus geht super . . .
> 
> Nur die Farbe ist nicht so Toll . . .



ohaaa... froschgrün 
schau mal hier rein - ca. 87g 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/797241
gruß


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Dezember 2010)

Wo kann ich die Kettenführung kaufen?


----------



## 4mate (21. Dezember 2010)

Siehe Post #123


----------



## Machiavelli (21. Dezember 2010)

Naja so kann man schon mehr damit anfangen. Einfach Alu-Schraube durch, hinten mit ner Mutter sichern und das ganze dann mit Kabelbindern an die Strebe.


----------



## ONE78 (21. Dezember 2010)

Bueck schrieb:


> ohaaa... froschgrün
> schau mal hier rein - ca. 87g
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/797241
> gruß



sieht ganz gut aus!
erzähl uns mehr!


----------



## KonrBert (23. Dezember 2010)

Bueck schrieb:


> ohaaa... froschgrün
> schau mal hier rein - ca. 87g
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/797241
> gruß


 
Sieht gut aus!

Ist die Kette aushängbar?


----------



## bionicon (24. Dezember 2010)

Servus an alle Bastler und begeisterte Zuschauer,

den meisten, so hoffe ich zumindest, stehen nun ein paar freie Tage ins Haus.

Deshalb bin ich mal gespannt, ob sich über die Weihnachtstage und Silvester nicht noch die ein oder andere geniale Idee einstellt und sie hier präsentiert wird.

Für alle die nicht selbst bauen wollen, können oder es aus anderen Gründen vorziehen sich eine fertige und funktionierende C/Guide ans Rad zu "schrauben", gilt weiterhin: wenn sie verfügbar ist seid Ihr die ersten die es wissen werden ! ! !

In diesem Sinne

Frohes Fest & Guten Rutsch 
renä


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueck (24. Dezember 2010)

KonrBert schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!
> 
> Ist die Kette aushängbar?



Der Spalt ist ca. 8mm - somit Kette etwas verdrehen und dann zur Seite rausnehmen.

gruß und frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Bueck (24. Dezember 2010)

ONE78 schrieb:


> sieht ganz gut aus!
> erzähl uns mehr!



ist nur ähnlich wie die neue Litevilleführung - ich wollte nur meine Strebe nicht anbohren somit brauchte ich einen Bügel um das Gleitstück zu montieren.
Hält aber bombenfest (innenmaße Bügel mit leichter Klemmung für Strebe gefertigt).
Je nach Bike bzw. Strebenausführung ist die Lage des Gleitstücks unterschiedlich. Bei mir ist die Kefü nun fast an der Stelle verschraubt an welcher das Pedal liegt. Platz zur Kurbel ist ca. 10mm. Platz zur Felge ebensoviel.
Am besten größten Gang einlegen - an gewünschter Position messen wo die Kette läuft - und selbiges mit kleinstem Gang machen. Ergebniss plus etwas Sicherheit ist dann die innere Breite der Führung.
Die Länge des Haltebügels ist auch wichtig, da beim Einfedern die Kette mit hoch wandert und bei zu kurzem Bügel diese dann vorn am Knick der Strebe (nähe Lager) streifen kann.


----------



## ONE78 (28. Dezember 2010)

und wo haste das gleitstück her?


----------



## jan84 (29. Dezember 2010)

12g + Kabelbinder
Ein bisschen Bionicon- ein bisschen Litevilleinspiriert. Wenn es sich auch im Gelände bewährt bau ich das ganze nochmal in schön mit nem ordentlichen Gleitblock. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Peter-S (29. Dezember 2010)

Sieht ganz gut aus.. weiter so 



jan84 schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Bionicon- ein bisschen Litevilleinspiriert. Wenn es sich auch im Gelände bewährt bau ich das ganze nochmal in schön mit nem ordentlichen Gleitblock.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/805930


----------



## -Soulride- (6. Januar 2011)

Hat jemand einen Tipp wo man ein möglichst gut geeignetes Rohr oder sontiges Plastikteil herkriegt? Ich will mir demnächst auch mal was basteln, hab aber leider keinen Zugang zu Maschinen um mir groß was zu drehen und der Gartenschlauch wiederstrebt mir grad noch bissl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gimB (7. Januar 2011)

Der Gartenschlauch ist garnicht so verkehrt, Kette läuft schön leise und Verschleiss ist auch nach mehreren hundert Kilometern kaum zu sehen.

Ansonsten soll das Gardena Micro Drip Rohr (PE) gut geeignet sein, gibts im Baumarkt. Leider aber nur mindestens als 15m Rolle.


----------



## CrossX (7. Januar 2011)

gimB schrieb:


> Ansonsten soll das Gardena Micro Drip Rohr (PE) gut geeignet sein, gibts im Baumarkt. Leider aber nur mindestens als 15m Rolle.



Kein Problem. Wenn sich 500 Leute finden lohnt sich doch so ne Rolle. Jeder bekommt 30mm


----------



## ONE78 (7. Januar 2011)

gimB schrieb:


>



das funzt auch mit dem kleinen blatt 
sieht dann bestimmt komisch aus


----------



## gimB (7. Januar 2011)

ONE78 schrieb:


> das funzt auch mit dem kleinen blatt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war mein allererster Test diesen Sommer. Der Fleischerhaken hat von der Form her ganz gut getaugt. Ich war auch erst skeptisch, aber es geht wirklich wunderbar. Fahr seit mittlerweile etwa 500km und auch im hÃ¤rteren GelÃ¤uf ist da noch nix abgerissen, trotz der, naja, bescheidenen Geometrie. Aber besser ist es auf alle FÃ¤lle das Rohr nÃ¤her an der Strebe zu montieren, da hast du schon Recht. FÃ¼r kommende Saison kommt dann eine optisch ansprechendere Variante dran.




CrossX schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Wenn sich 500 Leute finden lohnt sich doch so ne Rolle. Jeder bekommt 30mm



So teuer isse gottseidank auch nicht. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, lag die so bei etwa 20â¬. Aber fÃ¼r ein 20mm StÃ¼ck zum Testen wars mir dann doch zu viel. Wenn die taugt, wÃ¼rde ich sie auch kaufen, immerhin sollte eine Rolle fÃ¼r den Rest des Lebens reichen


----------



## bikertom (9. Januar 2011)

hat denn eigentlich jemand schon das Original C/Guide von Bionicon probiert? Wenn ja, wie funktioniert es und wie ist die Geräuschentwicklung?


----------



## 4mate (9. Januar 2011)

bikertom schrieb:


> hat denn eigentlich jemand schon das Original  C/Guide von Bionicon probiert? Wenn ja, wie funktioniert es und wie ist  die Geräuschentwicklung?



#*161*


----------



## bionicon (13. Januar 2011)

Servus,

ich möchte an dieser Stelle kurz einige Sachen richtig stellen: 
- Art der Montage und
- Mögliche Kollision mit Speichen.

Weder der Zug noch die Schaltzugaußenhülle müssen in irgendeiner Art & Weise zerschnitten oder verändert werden, um die C/guide sinnvoll zu montieren.
Die C/Guide wird ganz einfach über die Schaltzugaußenhülle (4mm) geschoben und anschließend wird beides an der Zugführung unter der rechten Kettenstrebe befestigt.

Sollte die Befestigung (am einfachsten geht es mit einem handelsüblichen Kabelbinder) reissen stellt dies in der Regel kein Problem oder Gefahr da, da die C/Guide einfach an der Stelle stehen bleibt wo sie montiert wurde - so ist es mir passiert !
Verwendet man dann noch ein Kettenstreben-Neopren wird es noch unwahrscheinlicher, dass sie sich nach hinten bewegt.

Desweiteren möchte ich gerne auf die Frage eingehen, ob die C/gudie nicht in die Speichen kommt.
Das ist bis jetzt noch bei keinem unserer Test passiert - egal in welchem Gang !

Soviel dazu !

Dann habe ich noch weitere Infos:

1) die endgültige Version der C/Guide ist in Produktion gegangen,
2) eine vorläufige Fitlist wurde erstellt. Wir haben NUR per Ansicht, 
   gemäß der Website der Hersteller, einige Räder ermittelt, die die 
   Kriterien für eine Verwendung der C/Guide erfüllen:   
   [FONT="]-       [/FONT][FONT="]durchgängiger Schaltzug / Außenhülle[/FONT](4mm)
     [FONT="]-       [/FONT][FONT="]Verlauf an Kettenstrebe, Unterseite[/FONT]

Hier ist die Liste:
*[FONT="]Hersteller         Modell[/FONT][/B]

  [B][FONT="]Bionicon[/FONT]*
  [FONT="]Fullies:             Reed, Alva 160, Alva 180, Edison (ab Modell 2008)[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Hardtails:          Urban Cargo     [/FONT]

*[FONT="]Bergamont:[/FONT][/B]
  [FONT="]Fullies:             Fastlane, Contrail Serie, Threesome Serie[/FONT]

[FONT="]Cannondale[/FONT][/B]
  [FONT="]Fullies:             Jekyll, Claymore, Scalpel[/FONT]

[FONT="]Canyon[/FONT][/B]
  [FONT="]Fullies:             Lux MR, Nerve MR, Nerve XC, Nerve AM[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Hardtails:          Grand Canyon CF, Grand Canyon AL[/FONT]

  [B][FONT="]Centurion[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Fullies:             Trailbanger Hydro XT[/FONT]

  [B][FONT="]Cube[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Fullies:             AMS 110 Serie, AMS 130 Serie, AMS 150 Serie, AMS Super HPC Serie,[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Stereo HPC Serie,[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Hardtails:          Reaction GTC Serie      [/FONT]

  [B][FONT="]Fatmodul[/FONT]*
  [FONT="]Fullies:             XC-01,  XC-02,  EC-02 Ant[/FONT]

  [B][FONT="]Ghost[/FONT][/B]
  [FONT="]Fullies:             RT Serie Lector & Alu, AMR Serie Lector & Alu[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Hardtail:           HTX Serie Lector & Alu [/FONT]

*[FONT="]Hai Bike[/FONT][/B]
  [FONT="]Fullies:             Sleek, Race Star, Trail  Star, Rock Star [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Hardtails:          Greed[/FONT]

  [B][FONT="]KTM[/FONT]*
  [FONT="]Fullies:             Comp, Bark[/FONT]

  [B][FONT="]Lapierre[/FONT][/B]
  [FONT="]Fullies:             X-Control x00er Serie, X-Control x10er Serie, Zesty Serie[/FONT]

  [B][FONT="]Merida[/FONT][/B]
  [FONT="]Fullies:             Ninety Six Serie, One-Twenty Serie, One-Forty Serie [/FONT]

  [B][FONT="]Rocky Mountain[/FONT][/B]
  [FONT="]Fullies:             Slayer [/FONT]

  [B][FONT="]Scott[/FONT][/B]
  [FONT="]Fullies:             Spark Serie, Genius Serie[/FONT]

  [B][FONT="]Simplon[/FONT][/B]
  [FONT="]Fullies:             Stomp Serie, Lexx Serie[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Hardtails:          Razorblade Serie, Gravity Serie, Zion Serie[/FONT]

*[FONT="]Specialized[/FONT][/B]
  [FONT="]Fullies:             Epic Serie, Stumpjumper Serie, Camber Serie[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Era Serie (Woman), Safire Serie (Woman), [/FONT][FONT="]Myka Serie (Woman) [/FONT]

Sobald es Neues gibt melde ich mich umgehend.

In diesem Sinne
renä*


----------



## ONE78 (13. Januar 2011)

liteville sollte auch gehn


----------



## keroson (14. Januar 2011)

Bergamont Threesome ab Modelljahr 2011
Fastlane und Contrail ab Modelljahr 2010


----------



## jan84 (14. Januar 2011)

Ansonsten besteht auch bei sehr vielen Rädern die Möglichkeit die Schaltzugaußenhülle ohne irgendwelche Befestigungspunkte unter der Kettenstrebe zu verlegen. Man kann sie mit einem Stück Schlauch einfach mit "eintüten" (siehe unten, die eigentlich vorgesehene Verlegung ist nicht durchgehend und läuft über die Druckstreben des Hinterbaus).





Man muss nur aufpassen, dass unter dem Tretlager der Bogen groß genug ist, damit der Hinterbau voll einfedern kann. 

Mein oben gezeigter Nachbau (Bionicon/Liteville-Mix) hat übrigens hervorragend funktioniert bis eine Klebung zwischen den Alublechen abgerissen ist. Werds jetzt nochmal mit nem Biegeteil machen. 

@renä: Habt ihr von dem C-Guide eigentl. irgendwas funktionielles patentiert/geschützt? Unter den "üblichen Verdächtigen" Anmeldern hab ich nichts gefunden. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tompfl (21. Januar 2011)

Servus Zusammen,
habe mich auch mal drangemacht eine Kettenführung zu basteln,
Halterung aus Aluminium, Kettendurchführung aus Teflonrundmaterial, möchte die Kettendurchführung so bauen, das die Kette jederzeit aushängbar ist. Nun eine Frage, welchen Innendurchmesser habt Ihr für die Kettendurchführung genommen und welchen Abstand habt Ihr zwischen Kettenstrebe und Durchführung gewählt? Bilder folgen sobald ich was vorzeigbares habe.


----------



## bike-runner (22. Januar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ansonsten besteht auch bei sehr vielen Rädern die Möglichkeit die Schaltzugaußenhülle ohne irgendwelche Befestigungspunkte unter der Kettenstrebe zu verlegen. Man kann sie mit einem Stück Schlauch einfach mit "eintüten" (siehe unten, die eigentlich vorgesehene Verlegung ist nicht durchgehend und läuft über die Druckstreben des Hinterbaus).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da was zu finden wird schwierig, wenn man nicht den genauen Anmeldetext kennt. Aber, in den 90zigern gabs schon mal was ähnliches von Peter Denk, damals Inhaber der Firma Hot Chili:


http://www.hot-chili.biz/media/bilder/produkte/Zubehoer/guide_trap_frei_gross.jpg


Baut auf das gleiche System auf und die war definitv früher auf dem Markt.


----------



## Johnny2Finger (22. Januar 2011)

sieht zwar ähnlich aus, scheint sich aber nicht durchgesetzt zu haben !

oder hat jemand von euch so ein teil mal gesehen ?
ist das teil noch erhältlich ?

naja, vom style her finde ich die c-guide schon ausgreifter und  irgendwie sieht sie auch leichter aus und ich "zerklemme" mir auch nicht  die kettenstrebe oder auch den zug so wie das aussieht.

J2F


----------



## Peter-S (24. Januar 2011)

Hier mein erster Versuch 
Praxisbericht folgt (dauert aber etwas...)


----------



## Daseca (24. Januar 2011)

ab wann gibts sie jetzt endlich zu kaufen?


----------



## ONE78 (25. Januar 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Hier mein erster Versuch
> Praxisbericht folgt (dauert aber etwas...)



auch hier nochmal:

wo ist das rohr her?


----------



## Peter-S (25. Januar 2011)

Es ist ein selbstgedrehtes teflonhaltiges Kunststoffrohr.


----------



## CrossX (25. Januar 2011)

Sieht wirklich gut aus. Haste im inneren des Rohres Auslaufradien gedreht um den Übergang etwas schonender zu gestalten?


----------



## Peter-S (25. Januar 2011)

Ja, Ein- und Ausgang sind 45 Grad abgefaßt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (26. Januar 2011)

..und so sieht es fertig aus.


----------



## CrossX (26. Januar 2011)

Das Drehteil sieht echt professionell aus. 
Aber irgendwie fehlt da was. Ach ja, die Kette


----------



## Peter-S (26. Januar 2011)

... Mist ... 



CrossX schrieb:


> Das Drehteil sieht echt professionell aus.
> Aber irgendwie fehlt da was. Ach ja, die Kette


----------



## look kg 481 (26. Januar 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Das Drehteil sieht echt professionell aus.




Stimmt, aber das ist leider sehr laut, wenn es nicht stört, ok ... 

Ich habs auch mal gemacht aber dann wieder verworfen und die Lösung mit dem  Kunstoffschlauch gemacht, das hält nun schon seid Monaten ... ja ich fahre auch jetzt.


So sah mein Röhrchen aus: 
(http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/748999 und http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/749001)


----------



## Tompfl (28. Januar 2011)

so hir mal meine Version der Kettenführung, werde ich heute mal ans Bike bauen und morgen testen, wenns funktioniert  wirds noch um ein paar Gramm leichter und eloxiert.


----------



## look kg 481 (28. Januar 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> so hir mal meine Version der Kettenführung, werde ich heute mal ans Bike bauen und morgen testen, wenns funktioniert  wirds noch um ein paar Gramm leichter und eloxiert.




Ist das PTFE?
berichte mal wie laut das ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny2Finger (29. Januar 2011)

colles teil !
was wiegt se denn ?

machste mir auch eine ?
in welchen farben willst du sie eloxieren ?


----------



## Daseca (1. Februar 2011)

Is sie Lieferbar?Hab ma was von Februar 2011 gelesen!


----------



## Tompfl (2. Februar 2011)

Kettenführung hat beim ersten Test perfekt funktioniert, vom Geräusch her eher unauffällig, man hört die Kette ein wenig, was aber nicht unangenehm ist. Material ist PTFE, GEwicht im Moment 52 gramm, wird aber durch diverse Bohrungen leichter, ich überlege gerade ob ich die Durchführung noch Schlitze damit man die Kette auf gerader Strecke schnell aushängen kann. Werde noch ein wenig testen, wenn´s funktioniert kann ich ein paar fräsen lassen. eloxieren lass ich in rot, passt grad zum Bike.


----------



## Dease (2. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich das auf dem Fotos richtig erkannt habe, dann hast Du Deine Führung mit Schrauben in der Kettenstrebe fixiert. Lassen sich alle 3 Blätter schalten, weil die Führung ja dann nicht setlich beweglich ist.


----------



## Felger (2. Februar 2011)

ne, sieht eher so aus, als hätte er die hülse des schaltzugs zur befestigung verwendet. schöne lösung, nur das weiße ptfe gefällt mir nicht so


----------



## Tompfl (2. Februar 2011)

habe die Kettenführung über die Zughülle verbunden, die Verbindung zwischen dem Aluhalter (X) und dem PFTE ist geschraubt. Funktion ist bisher perfekt, das ganze Teil bewegt sich über die Verbindung an der Zughülle.
PFTE in weiss ist jetzt auch nicht mein Favorit, zum Testen passt es, werde ich durch ein schwarzes Teil ersetzen, ist schon in Arbeit und wird mit ner Öffnung zum Aushängen der Kette ersetzt.


----------



## Flooho (3. Februar 2011)

Servus,

hab mir auch mal eine Kettenführung gebastelt. Hat schon ein paar Ausfahrten überstanden. Beim Fahren merkt mal absolut nichts, außer beim rückwätstreten.


----------



## guruW (3. Februar 2011)

Servus Renä,

das ist ja mttlerweile unglaublich, welche Kreativwelle ihr mit eurer c/ guide losgetreten habt! Da sind richtig tolle Ideen dabei!

Das schreit doch geradezu nach einem Wettbewerb oder zumindest einer Prämierung, oder? 

greez guru


----------



## Goddi8 (3. Februar 2011)

Daseca schrieb:


> Is sie Lieferbar?Hab ma was von Februar 2011 gelesen!



http://www.loco-motion-sports.com/e...124/Products/"Bionicon c/guide Kettenführung"

Februar ist ja noch ein paar Tage


----------



## esta (3. Februar 2011)

freu mich schon auf die kettenführung, meine aktuelle shaman racing funktioniert leider nur mit 2 kbs so richtig ordentlich, und ich möchte eigentlich auf keins verzichten. aus mangel an drehmaschine und fräse wir das selberbauen wohl auch nix 
aber war als preis nicht mal 29,95 angesetzt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (7. Februar 2011)

esta schrieb:


> aber war als preis nicht mal 29,95 angesetzt ?



Wurde aufwändigst überarbeitet und ist nun natürlich teurer 

Werd mir das Teil aber trotzdem zulegen auch wenn ich den Preis für vollkommen überzogen halte.


----------



## bionicon (7. Februar 2011)

Servus,
 ich möchte mich kurz zu Wort melden, um ein zwei Details los zu werden:

 1) Die C/Guide wurde überarbeitet, auf das Wort "aufwendigst" möchte ich an dieser Stelle verzichten.

2) Die Performance hat sich durch die neue Aufhängung weiter verbessert. Das Gewicht liegt nach wie vor bei 10 Gramm. 

3) Den Preis mussten wir auf Grund der aufwendigeren Fertigung anpassen; er  liegt bei 39,95 - was ich durchaus nicht für überzogen halte ! 
Alle  tuning parts haben ihren Preis, besonders wenn sie leicht sind und

die  C/Guide ist mit Abstand die LEICHTESTE Kettenführung 

für Cross Country  bis Enduro ! ! !

In diesem Sinne

renä

p.s: so sieht sie aus !


----------



## Goddi8 (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo Renä, du hast das Datum vergessen


----------



## bionicon (7. Februar 2011)

Servus Goddi8,

das Datum auf das alle warten ist mir leider auch nicht bekannt !

Ich werde sofort "jetzt" rufen wenn die C/Guide hier auf dem Tisch liegt - Hand drauf ! ! !

...ein paar Tage Geduld noch.

Danke

renä


----------



## KonaMooseman (7. Februar 2011)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wurde aufwändigst überarbeitet und ist nun natürlich teurer
> 
> Werd mir das Teil aber trotzdem zulegen auch wenn ich den Preis für vollkommen überzogen halte.



Kauf dir doch die Syntace Kettenführung für 110.Da meckert niemand wegen dem Preis, nur weil Syntace draufsteht.
Ich versteh dein Problem nicht. Jeder dem es zu teuer ist kann sich ja selbst was dran pfuschen, was danach noch schei*e aussieht.

Schade, dass sie nicht an mein Supershuttle passt...


----------



## esta (7. Februar 2011)

wer die syntace kettenfÃ¼hrung kauft und tatsÃ¤chlich glaubt das die idee einen klotz an die kettenstrebe zu schrauben 110â¬ wert wÃ¤re sollte wirklich professionelle hilfe in anspruch nehmen. mal im ernst einen abriebsfesten polymerklotz als kettenspanner fÃ¼r 110â¬


----------



## domvr29 (8. Februar 2011)

Servus Renä.

Schwarz?
War sie nicht mal blau?
Gibts es denn eine Farbauswahl?

Gruß Dom


----------



## Machiavelli (8. Februar 2011)

Schönes Teil. Ich befürchte nur, dass man sich damit auf Dauer doch die Schalthülle durchschmirgelt.


----------



## Jo_shi (8. Februar 2011)

Die Idee gefällt mir auch, allergings habe ich die gleiche Befürchtung wie Machiavelli. Kann da nicht eine zusätzlich Hülle zwischen Alukörper und Schalthülle die direkte Beschädigung der Schalthülle verhindern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gimB (9. Februar 2011)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Schönes Teil. Ich befürchte nur, dass man sich damit auf Dauer doch die Schalthülle durchschmirgelt.



Schonmal son Ding abgeschnitten? Bevor die soweit verschleisst, dass die Funktion beeinträchtigt ist, ist sie sowieso reif für die Tonne.


----------



## bionicon (9. Februar 2011)

An Alle die sich für die Farben interessieren,

 schaut einfach mal unter:

http://www.bionicon.com/ac/c-guide

 nach, da kann man sogar die verschiedenen Farben durchklicken !

 Schwarz, rot und blau.

 In diesem Sinne

renä

p.s.: da muss ich dem gimB rechtgeben.


----------



## icube (10. Februar 2011)

mal doofe frage, muss man eig auch das schaltwerk irgwie anders einstellen wenn man so eine kefü montiert? 

gruß icube


----------



## look kg 481 (10. Februar 2011)

icube schrieb:


> mal doofe frage, muss man eig auch das schaltwerk irgwie anders einstellen wenn man so eine kefü montiert?
> 
> gruß icube



Nö bei meiner BilligLösung funktioniert das ohne eine Kettenverlängern oder eine andere Eistellung des Schaltwerkes, Vorspannung Käfig ist gleich. Habe allerdings ein SGS wie das bei mittellangen Käfigen ausschaut weiss ich nicht, da _könnte_ es einer Kettenverlängerung bedürfen ... glaube ich aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## esta (10. Februar 2011)

ich hätte mal ne kleine frage zum vertrieb von dem gerät, wird das nur über bestellung erhältlich sein oder kommts ins sortiment von jedem bionicon händler?


----------



## Bumble (11. Februar 2011)

KonaMooseman schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch die Syntace Kettenführung für 110.Da meckert niemand wegen dem Preis, nur weil Syntace draufsteht.



Passt nicht an mein MK6 die Syntace-Führung (die natürlich preislich vollkommen daneben liegt, da müssen wir nicht drüber diskutieren) und ich hab nicht gemeckert, ich habe meine Meinung Kund getan, das sollte erlaubt sein und hat für mich nix mit meckern zu tun.

Außerdem habe ich bemerkt dass ich das Teil kaufen werde, warum wohl ? 

Weil ich es sehr interessant finde was die Jungs von Bionicon da auf die Beine gestellt haben.

Und mit gegenseitigen Anfeindungen zwischen Bikemarken wie du sie grade versucht hast, hab ich nix am Hut, sorry, das iss mir zu kindisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (11. Februar 2011)

esta schrieb:


> wer die syntace kettenführung kauft und tatsächlich glaubt das die idee einen klotz an die kettenstrebe zu schrauben 110 wert wäre sollte wirklich professionelle hilfe in anspruch nehmen. mal im ernst einen abriebsfesten polymerklotz als kettenspanner für 110



Biste schon gefahren das Syntace-Teil ? Oder bashst nur doof rum ?

Ich weiss nicht obs so gut funktioniert wie Syntace vorgibt, würde mir aber nie erlauben so doofe Kommentare abzugeben ohne zu wissen von was ich rede.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2011)

bionicon schrieb:


>



Rena, könnt ihr nicht einen kleinen Adapter dazu entwickeln, der die Montage an Hinterbauten erlaubt, wo der Schaltzug nicht unter der Kettenstrebe entlang läuft, montierbar mit Kabelbindern? Ein kleiner Adapter, eine Alu-Schraube oder -Achse, und das Ding bleibt trotzdem superleicht und funktoniert.


----------



## cristiano (11. Februar 2011)

Tja finds auch schade das dieses Geniale Teil nicht an mein Genius LT passt *snief*
Aber vielleicht kommt ja eine V 2.0 raus die dann doch passt.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2011)

Ansonsten basteln wir uns die Adapter selbst, ich denke das wird so schwierig nicht.


----------



## Peter-S (11. Februar 2011)

Der Adapter ist schnell gebastelt: 5 cm alter Schaltzug, 2 Leitungsführungen zum Aufkleben und zwei Kabelbinder - FERITG!


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2011)

Siehst, prima Idee.


----------



## Peter-S (11. Februar 2011)

Gelle...  ... und da kann das Teil scheuern so viel es will (was es ja auch tun wird, wer in Physik aufgepasst hat..) 


TigersClaw schrieb:


> Siehst, prima Idee.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2011)

Stimmt, zur Not ersetzt man das Stück Zug halt einfach durch irgendein Rundmaterial, Alu, Stahl ... Titan


----------



## Peter-S (11. Februar 2011)

Yeahhh... let´s rock !!



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Stimmt, zur Not ersetzt man das Stück Zug halt einfach durch irgendein Rundmaterial, Alu, Stahl ... Titan


----------



## cristiano (11. Februar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Stimmt, zur Not ersetzt man das Stück Zug halt einfach durch irgendein Rundmaterial, Alu, Stahl ... Titan



Also die Ideen werden ja immer besser. Wie geil. Tja fehlt ja jetzt nur das das Teil endlich mal zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (11. Februar 2011)

cristiano schrieb:


> ...Tja fehlt ja jetzt nur das das Teil endlich mal zu kaufen gibt.



Genau, ich nehme dann so 1-5 Stück. Gibts Mengenrabatt?


----------



## cristiano (11. Februar 2011)

ich bräuchte nur zwei.......


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Februar 2011)

Ist schon lustig, daß das Teil im August 2010 vorgestellt wurde und jetzt immer noch nicht lieferbar ist........
Da ist sich jemand noch gar nicht so sicher, ob das Teil wirklich funktioniert.
Bringt es doch endlich auf den Markt, meins funktioniert und das ist von euch abgekupfert.


----------



## collectives (13. Februar 2011)

Mir wurde Anfang März als Liefertermin mitgeteilt.
Ist schon der Preis bekannt?


----------



## 4mate (13. Februar 2011)

collectives schrieb:


> Ist schon der Preis bekannt?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7997271&postcount=204]NeinNein, natürlich nicht


----------



## esta (13. Februar 2011)

@ bumble falls du gelesen hÃ¤ttest was ich geschrieben hab wÃ¤r dir evtl aufgefallen das mein kommentar rein garnichts mit der funktion der kettenfÃ¼hrung zu tun hat. es ist lediglich total Ã¼berzogen fÃ¼r ein so simples produkt 110â¬ zu verlangen.


----------



## Bumble (13. Februar 2011)

esta schrieb:


> @ bumble falls du gelesen hättest was ich geschrieben hab wär dir evtl aufgefallen das mein kommentar rein garnichts mit der funktion der kettenführung zu tun hat. es ist lediglich total überzogen für ein so simples produkt 110 zu verlangen.



Falls du gelesen hättest...   wäre dir eventuell aufgefallen........

Schon wieder so unnötig provokative Sätze  du darfst gerne normal mit mir schreiben, auch wenn ich ein Liteville fahre 

Du hast die Tatsache belächelt dass bei dem Syntace Teil die Kette über nen klotz geführt wird !!!

Was genau macht Bionicon denn anders außer dass der klotz da ne Röhre ist ? 

Schau dir das Syntace Teil bitte mal genau an tu mir den Gefallen.







Ob das jetzt ein so simples Produkt ist, bei dessen Kauf man professionelle Hilfe braucht,hmm ??

Die Art wie du dich gibst und versuchst bewusst was schlecht zu machen macht es mir nicht leicht dich ernst zu nehmen, sorry.

Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage: Beide Produkte halte ich, gemessen an dem was man da materiell gesehen in den Händen hält in gleichem Maße für vollkommen preislich überzogen.

Wenn jemandem langweilig ist, kann er ja mal Material/Herstellkosten gegenüberstellen, würd mich echt interessieren.


----------



## esta (14. Februar 2011)

immerhin sind wir uns dabei einig das beide teile preislich ziemlich Ã¼berzogen sind 
ich hatte mir das produkt schon vorher genau angeschaut sonst hÃ¤t ich mir kein urteil darÃ¼ber erlaubt, allerdings bleibt es wirklich simpel ein bogenprofil zum kettenspannen ist ein alter hut die firma murtfeldt macht das seit einigen jahren. die befestigung ist einfach Ã¼ber 2 schrauben um den kettenspanner gegen verdrehen zu sichern. ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es sich bei der haltevorrichtung um aluminium handelt aber kunststoff hÃ¤tte es auch getan weil die krÃ¤fte auf der nicht stark belasteten seite doch recht gering sind.

die material kosten sind minimal, angegebenes gewicht sind 87g.
enthÃ¤lt alu titan kunststoff, 
titanpreis liegt bei ca 24â¬ pro kg alu bei 2,5â¬. der spezialkunstoff wird deutlich teurer sein, also schÃ¤tzen wir mal fÃ¼r das gesamt unbearbeitete material 10â¬ was schon viel zu hoch liegt 
der groÃteil der kosten liegt aber sowieso in den frÃ¤sarbeiten. ich bin mir nicht sicher wie hoch der stundenlohn von cnc maschinenbedienern ist aber die gesamtfrÃ¤sarbeit wird wohl niemals Ã¼ber 50â¬ kommen.

bei der bionicon kettenfÃ¼rhung wir das wohl Ã¤hnlich laufen, da es sich allerdings um nur 2 teile handelt, ein frÃ¤s und ein drehteil wird wohl der produktionspreis bei 15-20â¬ liegen+ 3 â¬ material.


edit: falls das vorher falsch rÃ¼bergekommen ist ich halte die liteville produkte generell fÃ¼r sehr gut, sowohl funktionell als auch in der qualitÃ¤t. die preisvorstellungen sind allerdings mehr als Ã¼bertrieben gerade wenn man bedenkt das sie nicht in deutschland fertigen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Februar 2011)

Also der Kunststoff kann schon hinkommen mit 10â¬, ist sehr teuer das Zeug.
FrÃ¤sarbeiten in Deutschland sind auch teuer, da kommst du mit 50â¬ bei der Syntace KeFÃ¼ nicht hin.
Aber in Serie im Ausland gefertigt, wird das Ganze dann schon viel gÃ¼nstiger.
So ne FÃ¼nfachsmaschine haut dann das Zeug in wenigen Minuten her, Syntace wird da schon mehr als 50% vom VK verdienen.
Ich habe eine Bionicon Ã¤hnliche KeFÃ¼ machen lassen und bin bei 16 StÃ¼ck bei einem Gesamtpreis von 16â¬/StÃ¼ck  gelandet, was aber Ã¼ber Beziehungen saubillig war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guruW (24. Februar 2011)

Good News!!! 

Auslieferung beginnt

greez guru


----------



## bionicon (25. Februar 2011)

...der guruW...wie immer top informiert ! ! !

Ich melde mich an dieser Stelle wenn sie "the next days" den Postausgang passiert haben !

In diesem Sinne

renä


----------



## huberghr (25. Februar 2011)

mal ne ganz kurze frage?
wie montier ich das teil denn ?
muss ich dazu die kette auseinandermachen?
muss ich den schaltzug abbauen ?

sorry für die dämlichen fragen!
würde es aber wirklich gerne wissen

gruss
gerd


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Februar 2011)

huberghr schrieb:


> mal ne ganz kurze frage?
> wie montier ich das teil denn ?
> muss ich dazu die kette auseinandermachen?
> muss ich den schaltzug abbauen ?
> ...



Ja musst Du. Und deshalb sind die 1.5min auch nicht ansatzweise realistisch. Eher wohl so eine Stunde.


----------



## KonaMooseman (26. Februar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ja musst Du. Und deshalb sind die 1.5min auch nicht ansatzweise realistisch. Eher wohl so eine Stunde.



oh mann 

Wie lange brauchst du denn für eine Schraube zu lösen, wieder anzuziehen und das Kettenschloss zu öffnen??


----------



## huberghr (26. Februar 2011)

KonaMooseman schrieb:


> oh mann
> 
> Wie lange brauchst du denn für eine Schraube zu lösen, wieder anzuziehen und das Kettenschloss zu öffnen??



nicht jeder hat ein kettenschloss ,mache haben auch so nen dämlichen niet.
dafür braucht man wieder extra werkzeug .das geht definitiv NICHT in 5 minuten mal grade so.
ausserdem hat nicht jeder das handwerkliche geschick das grad mal schnell zu machen (gilt nicht für mich ,.). daran muss man auch denken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (1. März 2011)

Servus huberghr, servus TigerClaw,

ich habe mir erlaubt die Montage der C/Guide kurz mit der Stoppuhr nachzumessen und kann Euch sagen, dass 90 sek. nicht mehr stimmen, was an der veränderten Befestigung der C/Guide liegt, aber 1h kommt auch nicht ganz hin.

Es hat genau 3min 30sek gedauert ! ! !

Dazu geht man wie folgt vor:

1) Kettenstrebenschutz entfernen,
2) Schaltzugaußenhüllenbefestigung entfernen,
3) Schaltzug am Schaltwerk lösen,
4) Schaltzug und Schaltzugaußenhülle aus dem Zuggegenhalter am Schaltwerk herausziehen (wenn vorhanden zuerst die Schaltzug-Endkappe entfernen),
5) Schaltzugaußenhüllen-Endkappe entfernen,
6) C/Guide mit 1. Öse über die Schaltzugaußenhülle führen,
7) beide beigelegten O-Ringe aufziehen,
8) jetzt die 2. Öse auffädeln,
9) C/Guide an vorgesehene Stelle schieben,
10) Schaltzugaußenhülle mit Kabelbinder an cable mount befestigen,
11) Kette öffnen und durch die C/Guide führen,
11.1) Kette schließen,
12) Schaltzug montieren,
13) Schaltwerk einstellen,
14) fertig ! ! !

Wer will kann dann ihren/ seinen Kettenstrebenschutz wieder befestigen - was aber erfahrungsgemäß nicht unbedingt notwendig ist.

Das ganze dauert, wie gesagt, keine 4 Minuten - ohne die Absicht einen Gewschindigkeitsrekord aufstellen zu wollen.

In diesem Sinne

renä
p.s.: die C/Guide ist heute eingetroffen !


----------



## TigersClaw (1. März 2011)

In 3,30 schaffst Du es vielleicht als Profi. Die Meissten von uns sind aber keiner 

Trotzdem bin ich gespannt auf das Teil. Gibts schon eine Liste der Händler wo man das Teil kaufen kann?


----------



## huberghr (1. März 2011)

@bionicon:
3.30min mag ohne probleme funktionieren wenn ich ´ne werkstatt  und das passende werkzeug griffbereit habe.
wenn ich irgendwas kaputt mache geh ich ins lager und hole ersatz . 
ich arbeite selbst in einer werkstatt (zwar nur eine autowerkstatt , aber die situation kann man gut übertragen denk ich , lach). 
es fängt ja schon bei der blöden schaltzugendkappe an , sowas hat ja nicht jeder zuhause und das zugende ohne kappe sieht besch.... aus. 
usw. usw. usw.
ausserdem hast du in deiner beschreibung vergessen die kette zu öffnen.
also ich schätze als "halbprofi" bräuchte ich so ca. 15 min . 
eine zeitangabe von 1 stunde ist allerdings lächerlich.

nichts für ungut  , find das teil richtig klasse , nur die zeitangabe war mir doch ein bissel suspekt .


gruss
gerd


----------



## mäxx__ (2. März 2011)

Wer selber schraubt, hat doch solche gängigen Ersatzteile, wie Quetschhülsen und das passende Werkzeug , oder...?!

Was braucht man denn schon großartig, um den C/guide zu montieren:
 - Kettennieter (zum öffnen, wenn nur mit Nietstift geschlossen)
 - 5er Inbus (zum öffnene der Schaltwerkschraube
 - kleine Zange (zum quetschen der Quetschhülse am Zugende)

...und wenn man schon beim Öffnen des Nietstifts ist, könnte mann ja gleich mit einem Kettenschloß verschliessen

Selbst als relativ simpel begnadeter Schrauber, sollte die Montage echt keine 10 Min. dauern - wenn doch, gleich nochmals zur Übung durchführen


----------



## KonaMooseman (2. März 2011)

Endlich mal einer, der es auf den Punkt bringt 

@TigersClaw, wie wäre es mit ein wenig Selbstständigkeit?!
Bitteschön: http://www.bionicon.com/home/287-erste-auslieferung-cguide


----------



## huberghr (2. März 2011)

mäxx schrieb:


> Wer selber schraubt, hat doch solche gängigen Ersatzteile, wie Quetschhülsen und das passende Werkzeug , oder...?!
> 
> Was braucht man denn schon großartig, um den C/guide zu montieren:
> - Kettennieter (zum öffnen, wenn nur mit Nietstift geschlossen)
> ...




hast vollkommen recht mit dem was du schreibst. bin voll und ganz deiner meinung.
allerdings gibts leute die NICHT regelmässig schrauben , dann das teil unter der prämisse der einfachen montierbarkeit kaufen und dann wie ein ochs vor dem berg stehen.
nur an solche (nennen wir sie mal "handwerklich-untalentierte") leute hab ich gedacht.

gruss


----------



## Toni Dark (2. März 2011)

bionicon schrieb:


> Wer will kann dann ihren/ seinen Kettenstrebenschutz wieder befestigen - was aber erfahrungsgemäß nicht unbedingt notwendig ist.



ähm, wie verhindert die Kettenführung denn das Schlagen der Kette von oben? Bei mir ist das der Hauptgrund für den Kettenstrebenschutz.


----------



## paradox (3. März 2011)

endlich haben wir sie im shop...


----------



## Bumble (4. März 2011)

Ich weiss ja jetzt nicht wo ihr die Dinger bestellt, aber alles was ich über google gefunden habe ist mit Lieferzeiten von mind. 3 Wochen versehen.


----------



## Rockrider (4. März 2011)

also ich habe gerade hier bestellt:
http://www.bikeandskate.de/shop/pro...ts_id/18103?osCsid=2sajdn42k53gqbpqunvs5ervg2

die Auslieferung soll nächste Woche erfolgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (4. März 2011)

Servus die Damen & Herren,

ich darf Euch endlich berichten, dass die erste Charge C/Guides unser Haus verlassen habt und in kürze bei unseren Händlern eintreffen ! ! !

Desweiteren findet Ihr unter folgendem link eine Video-Montageanleitung:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wngxFmfSUpw"]YouTube        - c/guide instruction[/nomedia]

In diesem Sinne

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil !

renä


----------



## TigersClaw (4. März 2011)

Sieht gut aus das Video. Bin gespannt obs auch so funzt wie es soll.


----------



## Bumble (4. März 2011)

Danke für den tipp, hab da auch geordert. 
2,95 Versandkosten und PayPal Zahlung möglich.


----------



## ONE78 (4. März 2011)

wo bekomme ich denn diese ersatzröhrchen aus dem video?


----------



## paradox (5. März 2011)

im bionicon shop deines vertrauens, oder bei uns ...

kostet 9,90 â¬ das ersatzkit


----------



## Rockrider (9. März 2011)

Heute ist meine C/Guide angekommen, jetzt muss sie nur noch angebaut werden und dann gehören die Kettenabspringer hoffentlich der Vergangenheit an


----------



## coupequattro (9. März 2011)

Hallo IBC Gemeinde,

ich hab mir da auch mal selber was gebaut:


----------



## bug-03 (11. März 2011)

Servus, 

selbstgebaut ist auch nicht schlecht, aber das Teilchen von BIONICON sieht dann doch etwas wertiger aus und dann noch in vielen Farben. Passend zum blauen Knopf hab ich mir mal eine blaue c/guide gegönnt. Sieht genial aus ;-)

*Gibts übrigens auch in Bonn bei einem kleinen Laden auf dem Venusberg*


----------



## Machiavelli (12. März 2011)

Funktioniert nicht mit Jagwire Schalthüllen. Ärgerlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (14. März 2011)

Hab sie mir auch gegönnt...

Geht also auch ohne Kabelführung unter der Kettenstrebe. Mit etwas Improvisation schauts dann auch gar net sooo schlimm aus, wie ich finde:


----------



## Machiavelli (14. März 2011)

Finde ich schon etwas grenzwertig mit dem Mini-Kabelbinder,


----------



## Sackmann (14. März 2011)

Schonmal versucht so einen "kleinen" Kabelbinder durch Dehnung zum Reissen zu bringen? Der Kabelbinder hat nur die Funktion, den Schaltzug in der Kabelführung zu halten. 
Er muss sich weder bewegen, noch scheuert etwas an ihm. Ausserdem verwende ich auch noch ein Jagwire Tube-top - alleine dieses hält die Schaltzughülle schon fest in der Führung. Die C/guide schwenkt nur um die Hülle. Funtioniert seit Wochen problemlos...


----------



## domvr29 (14. März 2011)

Servus Jungs,
habe dieses WE mal ne längere Wald-Tour hinter mir. Und muss sagen das meine Nachbau-Kettenführung schon gut ist. Wie klasse dann das Original sein muss 

Nur ein Prob ist mir aufgefallen.
Un zwar hat sich viel Laub und was sonst noch so im Wald zu finden ist in die Kettenführung geschlichen. Dadurch hat es die Kette zwar wunderschön gesäubert aber natürlich auch das ganze Öl mitgenommen. 
Das ja mal nun nicht so gut für die Kette!!!

Lösung? Tipps?

Gruß Dom


----------



## Masberg (17. März 2011)

is die etwa schon ausverkauft.
suche eine in schwarz... renä...wann liefert ihr die nächste charge aus?


----------



## robby (17. März 2011)

domvr29 schrieb:


> [...]
> Un zwar hat sich viel Laub und was sonst noch so im Wald zu finden ist in die Kettenführung geschlichen. Dadurch hat es die Kette zwar wunderschön gesäubert aber natürlich auch das ganze Öl mitgenommen.
> Das ja mal nun nicht so gut für die Kette!!!
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht Dein Ernst, oder?! Bei dem Wetter ist mit Dreck und Ölverlust auf der Kette zu rechnen, da kann das Röhrchen nichts dafür...

@Sackmann: Prima gelöst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domvr29 (17. März 2011)

@robby 
Das schon klar. Aber durch die Blätter ist es ja wirklich wie mit dem Lappen sauber gemacht.


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. März 2011)

Na und, ob jetzt außen Öl dran ist oder nicht ist  doch latte, das Öl muß da sein, wo die Blätter nicht hinkommen, in den Zwschwischenräumen.


----------



## bastis (17. März 2011)

gibt es echt welche dir das benutzen?? eine kefü soll doch die kette auf dem kettenblatt halten, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die das schafft!


----------



## bug-03 (18. März 2011)

haha - muss moonboot42 echt mal Recht geben. Wer das Öl AUSSEN auf einer Ketter vermisst, der schmiert falsch oder zu viel. DA ist die reinigende und vielleicht auch heilende Wirkung der c/guide ja schon echt praktisch. Wenn aussen kein Öl oder Fett an der Kette ist, dann kann sie auch nicht schwarz und dreckig werden und Sand usw sammeln... aber das gehört ja nicht hierher. Passt nur sehr schön zusammen ;-)
Übr.: C/guides gibt es noch in Bonn ;-)


----------



## frogmatic (19. März 2011)

Sag mal, bist du verschwippt oder verschwägert, dass du dauernd Werbung für diesen Bonner Laden machst, oder bist du es selbst?
Kommerz ist ja nicht grundsätzlich aus dem Leben wegzudenken, aber du trägst etwas dick auf.


----------



## 4mate (19. März 2011)

Ist er selbst!


----------



## Masberg (19. März 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Sag mal, bist du verschwippt oder verschwägert, dass du dauernd Werbung für diesen Bonner Laden machst, oder bist du es selbst?
> Kommerz ist ja nicht grundsätzlich aus dem Leben wegzudenken, aber du trägst etwas dick auf.



mir hat's geholfen. Und bei dir fängt "dick auftragen" schon ziemlich früh an...? Oder bist du von der Konkurrenz. und nebenbei er hat noch c/guides und noch ganz andere Sachen von Bionicon. So! Jetzt mach ich mich der Werbung mitschuldig! 

Grundsätzlich sollten sich Händler aber sicher nicht werbend hier niederlassen. Aber was spricht schon gegen einen Link in einer Signatur...?


----------



## bug-03 (20. März 2011)

habs verstanden ;-( 
ich steh halt hinter meinen Herstellern und gerate dadruch hier wohl in Gewissenskonflikte. Kommt nicht wieder vor.
An anderer Stelle sollten Herstellernamen und Shops wohl erwähnt werden dürfen und weiterhin wollte ich denjenigen, welcher verzweifelt noch eine c/guide suchen nur Hilfen anbieten, denn ein Vermögen verdient man damit sicher nicht ;-)


----------



## frogmatic (20. März 2011)

Halb so wild, wenn du es selber bist fände ich persönlich es besser wenn du gleich schreiben würdest dass du sie da hast. Ist ja schön, wenn mal was lieferbar ist, ich kenne genug negativ-Beispiele. Aus dem link in der Signatur folgt das halt nicht zwangsläufig, viele habe links auf Läden die sie mögen dort. 
Wie schon geschrieben, Kommerz ist das was dafür sorgt dass wir den ganzen Kram kaufen können, den wir fahren wollen. 

@Masberg: ja, bei der zweiten Erwähnung ist das für mich - je nach Tagesform - dick aufgetragen.

Egal, mir ist gestern aufgefallen dass die c/guide sich prima an meinem Liteville montieren lässt


----------



## Julian0o (21. März 2011)

Ich überleg die ganze Zeit ob sich die Kettenführung für mich lohnen würde. Selber bauen würde zwar gehen, aber bin da etwas eitel was das Aussehen der Parts am Bike angeht. 

Mich nervts oft wenn ich über ein paar Wurzelfelder fahre das die Kette total rumrattert und Lärm macht. Wäre das dann weg?

Und 45 Euro mit Versand sind ja auch nich grad wenig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## look kg 481 (21. März 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Ich überleg die ganze Zeit ob sich die Kettenführung für mich lohnen würde. Selber bauen würde zwar gehen, aber bin da etwas eitel was das Aussehen der Parts am Bike angeht.
> 
> Mich nervts oft wenn ich über ein paar Wurzelfelder fahre das die Kette total rumrattert und Lärm macht. Wäre das dann weg?
> 
> Und 45 Euro mit Versand sind ja auch nich grad wenig...



ja das ist dann weg, dafür machts aber beim fahren Krach weil das Röhrchen hier aus "Hartplastik" ist und damit die Kette rasselt.

Schau Dir meine an (dafür brachts ein Stück Gartenschlauch und drei kabelbinder), probiers aus und dann kannste immernoch entscheiden ob das was für dich ist.


----------



## Lennart (22. März 2011)

Hat zufällig schon jemand nen Vergleich zur Stinger oder ner anderen Führung mit ner Rolle unterm / hinterm Tretlager?


----------



## Sackmann (22. März 2011)

Also bei mir hört man von der Kettenführung absolut gaaaaar nichts. Wie gesagt, es kommt drauf an, wo die Aufnahmen für den C-Clip der Kabelführung unter der Kettenstrebe sitzt, aber das muss man eben ausprobieren. Meine funzt sehr gut und man hört nichts. Bin vollends zufrieden. 

edit: look hat ja auch gar nicht die C/guide, vllei hat noch jemand mit dem Original Erfahrungswerte hinsichtlich Geräuschentwicklung


----------



## gimB (22. März 2011)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also bei mir hört man von der Kettenführung absolut gaaaaar nichts. Wie gesagt, es kommt drauf an, wo die Aufnahmen für den C-Clip der Kabelführung unter der Kettenstrebe sitzt, aber das muss man eben ausprobieren. Meine funzt sehr gut und man hört nichts. Bin vollends zufrieden.



Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass dein Hope Pro II Freilauf lauter ist


----------



## look kg 481 (22. März 2011)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also bei mir hört man von der Kettenführung absolut gaaaaar nichts. Wie gesagt, es kommt drauf an, wo die Aufnahmen für den C-Clip der Kabelführung unter der Kettenstrebe sitzt, aber das muss man eben ausprobieren. Meine funzt sehr gut und man hört nichts. Bin vollends zufrieden.
> 
> edit: look hat ja auch gar nicht die C/guide, vllei hat noch jemand mit dem Original Erfahrungswerte hinsichtlich Geräuschentwicklung



hab halt DAS mal probiert und mir wars zu laut ...

aber

JEDER WIE ER MAG !!!!!


----------



## Rockrider (22. März 2011)

Ich bin bis jetzt auch sehr zufrieden, die Kette bleibt auch bei starken Erschütterungen da wo sein soll  
Letztes Wochenende bin ich mit einem Freund unterwegs gewesen, dem ist die Kette ohne C/Guide 3 mal abgeflogen und meine hat keine Probleme gemacht

Man hört schon wenn die Kette durch das Röhrchen läuft, der Geräuschpegel hängt aber auch vom Gang und damit dem Winkel ab, in dem die Kette da durch läuft. Insgesamt ist es aber deutlich leiser als mein Hope Pro II Freilauf...


----------



## underdog01 (29. März 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8158535&postcount=55


----------



## Masberg (29. März 2011)

Rockrider" data-source="post: 8137043"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Rockrider schrieb:


> Ich bin bis jetzt auch sehr zufrieden, die Kette bleibt auch bei starken Erschütterungen da wo sein soll


Kann ich bestätigen
Rockrider" data-source="post: 8137043"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Rockrider schrieb:


> Man hört schon wenn die Kette durch das Röhrchen läuft, der Geräuschpegel hängt aber auch vom Gang und damit dem Winkel ab, in dem die Kette da durch läuft.


Mag sein, dass mein Gehör in den Jahren gelitten hat. Ich höre aber gaarrrr nix von dem c/guide.

Von mir gibt es eine klare Empfehlung. Ob das Teil für Downhiller geeignet ist kann ich nicht abschätzen. Am Wochenende waren auf 50Km /1.000Hm einige S2-Trails dabei und da hat's seinen Dienst hervorragend getan. Ohne hatte ich dort schon öfter Kettenabwerfer. Und vor allem das Geschepper ist weg!


----------



## weisswurst666 (1. April 2011)

für DHler machts keinen Sinn.....find die Bionicon jetzt nicht so top. Ich mein so viel Geld für so n Bisl Plastik/Alu   Meine Kefü Marke Eigenbau kann das selbe und wiegt nur 10 gramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (2. April 2011)

Hallo weisswurst666,

magst Du uns Interessierten den mal Deine Kefü auf einem Bild zeigen ?

In diesem Sinne

renä


----------



## Sackmann (4. April 2011)

@ Weisswurst: 
Würd mich auch mal interessieren. Zeig mal her das Ding 
Bist Du die C-Guide schon gefahren?


----------



## weisswurst666 (4. April 2011)

ich stell gerne ein Bild rein. Seid ihr sicher dass ihr ein Bild von einem Stück Schlacuh und 2 Kabelbindern erwartet? Das ist mir Marke Eigenbau gemeint...nur so im voraus. Bild folgt in Kürze


----------



## look kg 481 (4. April 2011)

weisswurst666 schrieb:


> ich stell gerne ein Bild rein. Seid ihr sicher dass ihr ein Bild von einem Stück Schlacuh und 2 Kabelbindern erwartet? Das ist mir Marke Eigenbau gemeint...nur so im voraus. Bild folgt in Kürze



das wird nichts anderes sein als meine Idee von vor ewigen Zeiten

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7713548&postcount=87

.....


----------



## Sackmann (5. April 2011)

Spann uns doch nicht auf die Folter.... 
Runter zum bike, Foto gemacht und reingestellt. Fertig!
Oder hakts noch irgendwo?????


----------



## weisswurst666 (5. April 2011)

@sackmann 
junge warts ab  
Also hier das Konstrukt



2 Kabelbinder + ein Stück Schlauch längs aufgeschnitten. 
Dann 4 kleine einschnitte gemacht, Kabelbinder durch, 
so weit an der Kettenstrebe festziehen bis es gut hält.
!Achtung! nicht zu fest ziehen, da die Führung etwas Spiel braucht, damit sie mit der Kette mitläuft und alle 3 Kettenblätter schaltbar sind.
So viel zum Aufbau.
Läuft einwandfrei. Solange die Kette gefettet ist läuft die Führung auch so gut wie geräuschlos. 
Davon ab würde das kleine Reibungsgeräusch sowieso von den restlichen Geräuschen während er Fahrt übertönt werden. 

MFG
weisswurst666


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esta (5. April 2011)

da die führungshülse nicht vernünftig beweglich ist gehen ich mal davon aus das die schaltperformance ordentlich leidet bei der version


----------



## weisswurst666 (5. April 2011)

esta schrieb:


> da die führungshülse nicht vernünftig beweglich ist gehen ich mal davon aus das die schaltperformance ordentlich leidet bei der version


nope  Läuft auch wie vorher . Einzigen Unterschied den ich bemerkt hab ist, dass meine Kette nicht mehr den Abgang macht  ... war ja sinn der sache


----------



## esta (5. April 2011)

hmm na dann ^^ aber es sieht schäbig aus gibs zu


----------



## weisswurst666 (5. April 2011)

Funktion vor style ....nein ich finds jetzt nicht so schlimm...ja gelb is schon krass..denke ein schwarzer schlacuh wäre etwas neutraler gewesen .
User wurzelfan hat die selbe konstruktion mit einem stück von einem alten Reifen gebaut. Läuft auch gut


----------



## Johnny2Finger (5. April 2011)

hallo weisswurst666,
sorry, aber das ist nicht wirklich ernst gemeint, oder verstehe ich hier etwas falsch ?

also mal ernsthaft, wenn das "DING" so gut funktioniert warum verlegst Du es nicht entlang der kompletten kettenstrebe, dann hast Du sowas wie nen gekapselten antrieb !
bei einer sache hast Du definitiv recht: style hat das teil mal weniger als null, aber scheinbar funktioniert sie - also Deiner angabe nach !

gibt es von Deiner seite schon erfahrungswerte wie lange so´n schlauch kabelbindergelöt hält ?

J2F


----------



## keroson (6. April 2011)

ca. 60 Tagestouren


----------



## collectives (6. April 2011)

Für mich is die Bionicon Variante auch eher suboptimal, zu teuer, nicht universell an jede Kettenstrebe monitierbar und in Sachen Haltbarkeit vermute ich mal nicht viel stabiler als einige der gezeigten Eigenkreationen.
Werd mir deshalb auch selber was basteln für den Preis einer Rolle Magnesiumtabletten


----------



## the crasher (7. April 2011)

Hallo

Wäre auch an so einer Bionicon Kettenführung interessiert.
Hätte aber da noch 2 Fragen.

1. Wie lange hält die (ca. km Angabe)? Hätte da keine Lust 2 x im Jahr 
    das Röhrchen zu wechseln.

2. Wie viel Kraftverlust hat man bei dieser, bzw. merkt man überhaupt
dass da eine Kettenführung drauf ist?

Gruß


----------



## frogmatic (7. April 2011)

the crasher schrieb:


> 1. Wie lange hält die (ca. km Angabe)? Hätte da keine Lust 2 x im Jahr das Röhrchen zu wechseln.



Die Frage hat mich auch schon beschäftigt - im Falle des Falles, wären dann die Röhrchen ausverkauft, oder schweineteuer?


----------



## look kg 481 (7. April 2011)

the crasher schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wäre auch an so einer Bionicon Kettenführung interessiert.
> Hätte aber da noch 2 Fragen.
> ...


Da wechselst du sicher die Kette eher als das Röhrchen, schätze dass das locker 5 Ketten überlebt




the crasher schrieb:


> 2. Wie viel Kraftverlust hat man bei dieser, bzw. merkt man überhaupt
> dass da eine Kettenführung drauf ist?
> 
> Gruß



Messbar ist da sicher was, aber das ist ungefähr die selbe Frage wie die nach den unterschiedlichen Rollwiderständen von Reifen ....

Meinen Plastiknachbau merke ich jedenfalls nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## collectives (16. April 2011)

So hab dann auch mal was gebastelt. Vorher hatte ich die Zweig verbaut, welche lauter und natürlich schwerer war. Wird sich zeigen wie lang es hält, bin jedenfalls nach der ersten Ausfahrt schon überzeugt davon


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (17. April 2011)

hat das schon mal einer im härteren fully einsatz fr-dh getestet


----------



## pom (18. April 2011)

Ich habe am Freitag die c/guide zufällig bei einem kleinen Bikeshop in Chur (CH) gesehen und sofort gekauft. 
Die Montage war problemlos bei meinem Liteville und ging nur etwa 10 Minuten. 
Ein besserer Schrauber wird es wohl in 5 oder weniger schaffen 

Gester war ich dann auf der ersten gemütlichen Tour mit der c/guide, 40 Km und ca. 1900 Höhenmeter mit zwei ziemlich holprigen Abfarten. 
Einfacher Singletrail, aber mit vielen Wurzeln und einigen kleinen Stufen. (http://connect.garmin.com/activity/79724067)

Ob die Kette jetzt weniger abspringt als sonst kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil mir ist die Kette noch nie vom Ritzel gesprungen. 
Ich fahre abwärts wenns möglich ist vorne das Mittlere Kettenblatt und hinten Ritzel 3 oder 4. 
Das Kettenschlagen wurde defintiv weniger, ist aber immer noch sehr gut höhrbar und spürbar. 
Die Kettenführung macht absolut keine Geräusche und ich denke auch nicht viel mehr Wiederstand.

Ich bin mit der Kettenfürung zufrieden, aber viel nützen tut sie nicht. 
Vielleicht werde ich sie näher an die Kettenstreben montieren, dann wird die Kette mehr gespannt. 
Ich fahre ein Liteville Grösse S, möglicherweis hat das auch einen Einfluss.


----------



## lakekeman (18. April 2011)

pom schrieb:


> Ob die Kette jetzt weniger abspringt als sonst kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil mir ist die Kette noch nie vom Ritzel gesprungen.
> 
> Ich bin mit der Kettenfürung zufrieden, aber viel nützen tut sie nicht.



Herrlicher Beitrag, vielen Dank 
So ist der Montag morgen doch schon viel spassiger.


----------



## pom (18. April 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Herrlicher Beitrag, vielen Dank
> So ist der Montag morgen doch schon viel spassiger.



Naja ich dachte das extrem nervige Kettenschlagen könnte ich mit diesem kleinen Teil verhindern ... 
Warum sollte bei meinem Liteville auch die Kette vom Ritzel springen, ich fahre keine Downhillstrecken damit. 
Beim Downhiller oder Freerider hat man soviso eine richtige Kettenführung.


----------



## KonaMooseman (18. April 2011)

pom schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der Kettenfürung zufrieden, aber viel nützen tut sie nicht.



Wie kannst du das beurteilen wenn dir die Kette auch ohne C/Guide nicht runterspringt?? 
Wieder so ein nutzloser Kommentar


----------



## pom (18. April 2011)

KonaMooseman schrieb:


> Wie kannst du das beurteilen wenn dir die Kette auch ohne C/Guide nicht runterspringt??
> Wieder so ein nutzloser Kommentar



Ich beziehe mich auf das Kettenschlagen, was ja auch dazu führt das bei den anderen die Kette ab dem Ritzel springt. 
Nach meiner Meinung wurde das Schlagen weniger, aber eben nicht viel weniger. Ich habe die c/guide auch nur aus diesem Grund gkauft.


----------



## ingoshome (18. April 2011)

KonaMooseman schrieb:


> Wie kannst du das beurteilen wenn dir die Kette auch ohne C/Guide nicht runterspringt??
> Wieder so ein nutzloser Kommentar



er wollte sicher schreiben "..., aber viel nützen tut sie *mir* nicht." !?

zumindest habe ich das im Konext so verstanden und find das legitim.


----------



## KonaMooseman (18. April 2011)

Dann soll man das auch so schreiben und nicht einfach irgendwas raushauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (18. April 2011)

boah kann man sich anpissen ,wenn deine nutzlosen kommentare auch noch wegfallen würden wat währe die foren welt toll


----------



## trossifumi (1. Mai 2011)

ich hab das jetzt schon richtig verstanden, dass die Bionicon innen so gebogen ist das die kette sauber rein und raus läuft oder?

kann mal jmd kurz was zur geräuschentwicklung sagen!

hab heute mal die gartenschlauch variante versucht läuft aber nciht ganz perfekt da der eben innen gerade ist...


----------



## Goddi8 (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo mal schauen ob Renä auch noch mitliest 
Könnt ihr denn etwas zur erwarteten Lebensdauer sagen?
Bei mir, Liteville 301, hat das Röhrchen nach ca. 200km schon deutliche Spuren/Riefen am "Ausgang". Hier läuft die Kette aber auch ziemlich steil nach unten. So wie es da aber aussieht, hält das nicht lange. 1 Saison (2000-3000km) hätt ich mir schon gewünscht.


----------



## gerdi1 (2. Mai 2011)

Wie siehts denn mit der momentanen Liefersituation aus? Habt ihr in Solothurn evtl. welche dabei?


----------



## hempblend (3. Mai 2011)

ich hab mir jetzt auch mal was gebastelt. Funktion ist wirklich top. Die Kette bleibt auch bei extrem ruppigen Situationen da wo sie sein soll. Der Antrieb ist wesentlich ruhiger geworden. Beim normalen pedalieren hört und spürt man das Teil überhaupt nicht. Sowohl am street bike mit 1-Fach als auch am Enduro mit 3-Fach. Schaltperformance unverändert.

Ich habe 3mm gehärteten Edelstahldraht genommen und ein Kunststoffröhrchen. Dieses habe ich innen zusätzlich mit Schutzfolie für Hubschrauberrotoren beklebt. Somit gleitet die Kette absolut ruhig.

Da ich von den Sachen nur größere Mengen ordern konnte, hab ich auch noch einiges über. Bei Interesse grad per PN melden


----------



## paradox (3. Mai 2011)

gerdi1 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit der momentanen Liefersituation aus? Habt ihr in Solothurn evtl. welche dabei?



hier gibt es noch genügend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (5. Mai 2011)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Hallo mal schauen ob Renä auch noch mitliest
> Könnt ihr denn etwas zur erwarteten Lebensdauer sagen?
> Bei mir, Liteville 301, hat das Röhrchen nach ca. 200km schon deutliche Spuren/Riefen am "Ausgang". Hier läuft die Kette aber auch ziemlich steil nach unten. So wie es da aber aussieht, hält das nicht lange. 1 Saison (2000-3000km) hätt ich mir schon gewünscht.



Ich habe schätzungsweise 500Km runter und auch schon eine deutliche Einkerbung der Kette am Ausgang des Röhrchens. Wenns so weitergeht, dann wirds noch im sommer getauscht werden müssen.


----------



## gimB (6. Mai 2011)

Lässt sich das Rohr denn nicht noch drehen?


----------



## frogmatic (6. Mai 2011)

Hilft es, das Röhrchen immer mal ein Stück zu drehen, damit die Abnutzung zumindest gleichmäßig erfolgt?

Andere Frage an diejenigen die über mehr/weniger Abnutzung berichten:
fahrt ihr 2fach oder 3fach?
Wie oft schmiert ihr die Kette?

Hat evtl. auch einen Einfluß, oder?



Edith sagt: 2 Dumme - 1 Gedanke 
Doppel-Edith sagt: 2 dumme Gießener... 
Und die dritte Edith fragt: endet dein Vorname mit "o", so wie meiner...?


----------



## Resibiker (6. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich hier so die aufregung über die Abnutzung höre ist mir mein O-Guide lieber:              #*103*
Der Druckschlauch nutz zwar auch ab den drehe ich dann ne 1/4 Umdrehung.Wenn er dann zu tief eingelaufen ist kostet mich der wechseln nur einen neuen Kabelbinder 5 cent maximum.


----------



## Goddi8 (6. Mai 2011)

Hier regt sich doch keiner auf. War nur die Frage ob das normal ist.

zu den Fragen.
Kette: HG73
3-fach
Schmierung so alle 50km im Schnitt.
Drehen geht natürlich und verlängert das Gesamtleben. 

Mir ging es nur darum was denn "normal" ist aus Sicht Bionicon.


----------



## KongoApe (7. Mai 2011)

Resibiker schrieb:


> *103*
> Der Druckschlauch nutz zwar auch ab .



merci für den Kompressorschlauch-tip; werde mal mit einem ollen Schlauch + Kabelbinder und einem Kälber-Nasenring testen?

Ich frage mich, wieviel Leute diese Geldschneiderei mit-machen? 40 oder 30 euro für so einen Furz ausgeben? 

Innovation gut, aber Alles zu einem ordentlichen Preis.


----------



## KonaMooseman (7. Mai 2011)

KongoApe schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wieviel Leute diese Geldschneiderei mit-machen? 40 oder 30 euro fÃ¼r so einen Furz ausgeben?
> 
> Innovation gut, aber Alles zu einem ordentlichen Preis.



Wenn man keine Ahnung von Kalkulationen hat und meint, es gibt keine Ingenieure oder sonst irgendwelche Angestellten zu bezahlen, deren Kosten gedeckt werden mÃ¼ssen sollte man sich einfach zurÃ¼ckhalten 

Sorry, aber dieses ewige Rumgehacke auf den 39â¬ kann ich echt nicht verstehen. Hab zwar keine Ahnung was die C/Guide in der Herstellung kostet, aber kann mir vorstellen, dass es mit 2â¬ nicht getan ist. Schon alleine durch das gefrÃ¤ste und eloxierte Aluteil.

Wem das zu teuer ist, kann sich ja so ein hÃ¤ssliches Ding aus nem alten Gardenaschlauch selbst bauen. Sieht sicher auch noch besser aus 

Just my 2 cent...


----------



## KongoApe (7. Mai 2011)

KonaMooseman schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung von Kalkulationen hat und meint, es gibt keine Ingenieure oder sonst irgendwelche Angestellten zu bezahlen, deren Kosten gedeckt werden müssen sollte man sich einfach zurückhalten
> 
> Sorry, aber dieses ewige Rumgehacke auf den 39 kann ich echt nicht verstehen. Hab zwar keine Ahnung was die C/Guide in der Herstellung kostet, aber kann mir vorstellen, dass es mit 2 nicht getan ist. Schon alleine durch das gefräste und eloxierte Aluteil.
> 
> ...



Kalkulation! ha ha ha 
Ingenieure! ha ha ha 

lieber ein Stück vom hässlichen Gardena Gartenschlauch an der Strebe, als 40 euro für so einen Kram den Schacheranten in Rachen geworfen! 
my 5 ct


----------



## Sackmann (7. Mai 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt, verstehe ich die Aufregung um diese Preisgeschichte auch nicht. 
Regt sich bitteschön mal jemand über die Preise von Tune, Acros, Syntace, Liteville auf?
Was zum Teufel rechtfertigt den Preis von 2000 für ein Rahmenset eines in Taiwan geschweissten Liteville?
Was zum Teufel rechtfertigt den Preis von über 100 für ein Taiwanesisches Schmiedeteil namens F99.
Was zum Teufel rechtfertigt die Preise von Tune.
Wer schonmal ein 301 gefahren ist, weiß, dass es bei Gott nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist. Vor 5 Jahren hat LV noch damit geworben ein ach so tolles niedriges Übersetzungsverhältnis am Hinterbau zu haben. Das schont die Lager und ermöglicht es natürlich mit einem sehr niedrigen Druck zu fahren. Blaaa Blaaa Blaaa. Damals waren es 115mm bei 51mm Hub. Jetzt quetschen sie aus dem gleichen Hub über 160mm. Das nenne ich mal Kundenverdummerei und - dafür leider Respekt  - verdammt gutes Marketing. Aber wenn man keine Ahnung von Schei&&en hat, dann kauft man sich eben das, was die ganzen Tests gewinnt. - Sorry, aber das musste jetzt raus.
Eine P6-Alu Sattelstütze kostet in der taiwanesischen Herstellung wohl weniger als die C-Guide, die wie ich erfahren durfte komplett in Deutschland gefertigt wird.
Also: Wem es wert ist, für ein innovatives Produkt, das darüberhinaus noch sehr gut funktioniert, etwas mehr Geld auszugeben, weil es  in D produziertwird der soll es doch gerne tun und der Rest kann es sich doch nachbauen, wenn es ihm auf die grundlegende Funktion ankommt und nicht auf Optik. Wo ist das Problem? Ich drehe aber durch, wenn ich Leute höre, die sich nur den teuersten Kram an die Kiste schrauben, und sich dann über 40 aufregen.


----------



## Alamo (8. Mai 2011)

Die ganze KeFü hab ich zu kaufen gefunden, aber da ich ein Nicolai Helius ohne Zug unter der Kettenstrebe fahre, würde mich das einzelne Rörchen interessieren. Wo kann man das denn bestellen? Habe hier drin irgendwo gelesen, dass das 10 kosten soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (8. Mai 2011)

Tipp: Thema durchsuchen, Eingabe 'Ersatzröhrchen'; Ergebnis -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8077805&highlight=ersatzr%F6hrchen#post8077805


----------



## Alamo (8. Mai 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Tipp: Thema durchsuchen, Eingabe 'Ersatzröhrchen'; Ergebnis -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8077805&highlight=ersatzr%F6hrchen#post8077805



Habe ich gelesen. Bike + Style hat offenbar keinen Online Shop und von Bionicon hab ich vorher noch nichts gehört - geschweige denn einen Laden gesehen, der das führt.


----------



## Peter-S (8. Mai 2011)

Ich habe meinen Entwurf noch ein wenig geändert und dieser funktioniert nun perfekt. Lediglich auf dem großen Blatt ich ein wenig Rattergeräusch zu vernehmen.
Die Schelle an der Schwinge stammt von Topeak. In den Kopf habe ich ein 2,5er Loch gebohrt, dann eine Speiche gebogen und das Rohr mit Kabelbindern befestigt. Fertig 
Bilder gibt es hier






.


----------



## CrossX (8. Mai 2011)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, verstehe ich die Aufregung um diese Preisgeschichte auch nicht.
> Regt sich bitteschön mal jemand über die Preise von Tune, Acros, Syntace, Liteville auf?
> Was zum Teufel rechtfertigt den Preis von 2000 für ein Rahmenset eines in Taiwan geschweissten Liteville?
> Was zum Teufel rechtfertigt den Preis von über 100 für ein Taiwanesisches Schmiedeteil namens F99.
> ...



Wenn du so argumentierst dürfte kein Rahmen mehr als 100 Euro kosten. Wenn man Entwicklung und Forschung völlig vernachlässigt und den Preis eines Produkts nur an den reinen Herstellkosten fest macht, müsste vieles günstiger sein. 70% der Kosten eines Produktes entstehen im Konstruktionsprozess. Und da sitzen nun mal meist nicht unterbezahlte Taiwanesen.


----------



## KonaMooseman (8. Mai 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wenn man Entwicklung und Forschung völlig vernachlässigt und den Preis eines Produkts nur an den reinen Herstellkosten fest macht, müsste vieles günstiger sein. 70% der Kosten eines Produktes entstehen im Konstruktionsprozess. Und da sitzen nun mal meist nicht unterbezahlte Taiwanesen.



Genau diesen Punkt verstehen die ganzen Nörgler ja nicht...


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Mai 2011)

Der Preis wird sicher mal sinken, wenn die Nachfrage nicht da ist, weil der Preis zu hoch ist, dem ist aber nicht so...


----------



## CrossX (8. Mai 2011)

Ich find ja nur die ewige Nörgelei über Liteville nervig. 
Die Kefü von Bionicon find ich grenzwertig. Ich sehe halt die Entwicklung mit dabei, trotzdem würd ich wohl eher die Eigenbauvariante wählen. Aber nicht weil ichs zu teuer finde, sondern weil ich einfach gerne bastel. 
Und eloxierte Teile am Bike sind eh für Eisdielenposer, sowas brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Masberg (8. Mai 2011)

Masberg schrieb:


> Ich habe schätzungsweise 500Km runter und auch schon eine deutliche Einkerbung der Kette am Ausgang des Röhrchens. Wenns so weitergeht, dann wirds noch im sommer getauscht werden müssen.



Da muss ich mich doch selbst korrigieren. Natürlich kann man das Röhrchen drehen und so die Lebensdauer mehrfach verlängern.... Hatte ich nicht zu Ende gedacht. 

Den Kauf habe ich nicht bereut. 40 EUR ist aber zugegeben ein Preis bei dem es schwierig ist zwischen gerechtfertigt und zu teuer zu argumentieren. Für 19 EUR wäre es vermutlich ein Massenartikel. 

Funktion ist jedenfalls top und genügt meinen Anforderungen (die Kette soll bei heftigen Trails nicht scheppern und auf dem Blatt bleiben und keine übermäßigen Laufgeräusche machen.


----------



## Resibiker (8. Mai 2011)

Also, damit ich hier nicht falsch verstanden werde.
Mein eigenbau whar nie wegen des preises, wolte es erst mal ausprobieren bevor es erhältlich wahr.(wie bei den meisten)
Und mann muss bei der funktionalität beim druckschlach wahrscheinlich abstriche beim gleitverhalten machen. 
Beim ein und auslauf vom rörchen habe ich so gut wie möglich die rorenden angeschrägt.

Und bedenkt wenn es keine Entwiklungs und Forschungs abteilungen in den Bike Schmieden gäbe... würde es das wort MTB und dieses forum gar nicht geben und wir könten uns nicht über Neuentwiklungen "austauchen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KongoApe (9. Mai 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wenn du so argumentierst dürfte kein Rahmen mehr als 100 Euro kosten. Wenn man Entwicklung und Forschung völlig vernachlässigt und den Preis eines Produkts nur an den reinen Herstellkosten fest macht, müsste vieles günstiger sein. 70% der Kosten eines Produktes entstehen im Konstruktionsprozess. Und da sitzen nun mal meist nicht unterbezahlte Taiwanesen.



Bedenklich ist halt, dass Liteville dem Schweißer in Taiwan rund 0,70 euro die Stunde bezahlt und der 
Rahmen im Laden dann für 2000 Stutz verscherbelt wird? 

sry, aber da stimmt das Verhältnis nicht mehr.  
Geld für Konstruktionsarbeit = ja, aber alles mit Mass! 

Und das Mass ist schon längst überschritten. 

Heute legen Firmen wie liteville, bionicon, rotwild Zahlen auf den Tisch, wo man in Einkaufspreis-Bereiche von halben Motorrädern sich bewegt. 

Und nach 2 Jahren erhält man gerade mal den 1/4-tel EK via ebay wieder retoure. 
Prima Geldvernichtung! 

Für 12.000 euro kaufe ich mir eine Photovoltaik-Solaranlage! Die bringt wenigstens noch ein Geld in  das Haus!


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Mai 2011)

KongoApe schrieb:


> Für 12.000 euro kaufe ich mir eine Photovoltaik-Solaranlage! Die bringt wenigstens noch ein Geld in  das Haus!



Prima Argument. Beste Idee um Steuergelder zu verbrennen. Oder was meinst Du, wie es funktioniert, das Du pro kwh den doppelten Preis bekommst, wie Du an anderer Stelle bezahlst?


----------



## guruW (9. Mai 2011)

staatlich geförderte MTB´s? klasse Idee!!! 

greez guru


----------



## Sackmann (9. Mai 2011)

Natürlich legen Firmen wie Rotwild, Bionicon, Liteville, ... Zahlen auf den Tisch, für die man ein gutes gebrauchtes Motorrad bekommt. 
Liteville ist abe ein komplett anderer Fall in Sachen Kundenverarscherei.
(Ein Rahmen wird in der Herstellung immer  weit weit mehr als 100 Euro kosten, das nur dazu.
Was macht denn Liteville eigentlich? Sie entwickeln seit mehr als 5 Jahren Rahmen. Raaaaaahmen!!!!!!!! Nichts weiter. Liteville besteht wohl aus nicht mehr als 2 oder 3 Konstrukteuren. Oder vielleicht nur aus einem?! Dieser Rahmen kostet in der Entwicklung auch nicht mehr als ein anderer Rahmen, auch wenn sie uns das vielleicht glauben machen lassen wollen. Dann argumentieren sie mit scheinheiligen Argumenten (wie vorher schon erklärt) und haben damit bei der Masse Erfolg, weil sie gute Testergebnisse geschenkt bekommen. (Ich erinnere an einen Enduro Test, da gewann ein 301 OHNE absenkbare Gabel, die in der Einleitung des Testberichts als absolutes Muss gefordert war ) 
Rotwild, verkauft Komplettbikes, dahinter steht ein ganz anderer Organisations, und Logistik- und vor allem KOSTENaufwand. Liteville verkauft nur Rahmenkits und das wars. Sie müssen sich einen Scheissdreck um irgendwelche Teile kümmern, die pünktlich da sein müssen, um den Kunden im Frühjahr glücklich machen zu können. Dennoch bekommst du ein Rotwild Komplettbike schon für unwesentlich mehr als ein Liteville Rahmenkit. Un ich wage zu behaupten, dass hinter diesen Rahmen mehr Entwicklungaufwand steht als bei einem LV.
Bionicon entwickelt ebenfalls nicht nur eigene Rahmen, sondern auch noch das einzige verlässlich funktionierende Geometrieverstellsystem auf dem Markt. Die Betonung liegt auf Geometrieverstellsystem. Keine andere Marke bietet ein Geometreiverstellsystem. Des weiteren entwickelt Bionicon seine komletten Gabeln selbst. Das macht noch.......Specialized. Ich denke sowas etwas sollte man verstehen und demensprechend auch argumentieren, wenn es um Preise geht. Auch wenn viele sagen, dass Bionicon-Gabeln schlecht funktionieren, bin ich der Meinung, dass sie völlig ausreichend für alles sind, was ich fahre, und das nicht schlechter als mit anderen Gabeln. Der soll doch auch erst mal eine von den neuen Gabeln fahren. Wer braucht denn 8 verschiedene Zugstufen und 4 Druckstufen, von denen ungefähr dann noch 5 Prozent User wissen, wie es zu justieren ist. Die meisten, die dann solche Bikes fahren, fragen erstmal, wie man den Luftdruck denn einstellen muss, damit es passt. Sorry, aber einfach schon zu oft erlebt. 
Ich finde Litevilles wirklich echt schick aber mich kotzt dieses Gehype ums Nonplusultra, die Kundenverarscherei und die Rechtfertigung solcher Preise echt tierisch an.
Also, vielleicht kann mir bitte mal jemand helfen und mir erklären, wo die Rechtfertigung für den Preis eines Rahmens liegt, der seit 5 Jahren immer nur weiter optimiert wird und immer noch das gleiche kostet? Dann werd ichs vielleicht auch vestehen und mir ein schwarzes 301 holen.


----------



## CrossX (9. Mai 2011)

Aber Liteville ist doch nicht der einzige Hersteller, der Rahmen in der Preisklasse anbietet. Warum wird das bei Firmen wie Santa Cruz oder Intense ohne Murren tolleriert das ein Rahmen weit über 2000 Euro kostet, bei Liteville wirds aber verteufelt.
Mag ja sein das andere Rahmen mehr fürs Geld bieten, aber wenn man so argumentiert müssen wir uns alle nur noch Versenderbikes kaufen, weil die das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben. 
Und das Liteville seid 5 Jahren das 301 nur im Detail verbessert, zeigt doch nur das sie zu ihrer Grundentwicklung stehen. Oder ist es ein Zeichen von Qualität und Inovation wenn ein Rahmen alle 2 Jahre komplett neut designt und entwickelt wird.


----------



## Gpunkt (9. Mai 2011)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Natürlich legen Firmen wie Rotwild, Bionicon, Liteville, ... Zahlen auf den Tisch, für die man ein gutes gebrauchtes Motorrad bekommt.
> Liteville ist abe ein komplett anderer Fall in Sachen Kundenverarscherei.
> (Ein Rahmen wird in der Herstellung immer weit weit mehr als 100 Euro kosten, das nur dazu.
> Was macht denn Liteville eigentlich? Sie entwickeln seit mehr als 5 Jahren Rahmen. Raaaaaahmen!!!!!!!! Nichts weiter. Liteville besteht wohl aus nicht mehr als 2 oder 3 Konstrukteuren. Oder vielleicht nur aus einem?! Dieser Rahmen kostet in der Entwicklung auch nicht mehr als ein anderer Rahmen, auch wenn sie uns das vielleicht glauben machen lassen wollen. Dann argumentieren sie mit scheinheiligen Argumenten (wie vorher schon erklärt) und haben damit bei der Masse Erfolg, weil sie gute Testergebnisse geschenkt bekommen. (Ich erinnere an einen Enduro Test, da gewann ein 301 OHNE absenkbare Gabel, die in der Einleitung des Testberichts als absolutes Muss gefordert war )
> ...


Danke ich häts nicht besser schreiben können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pom (9. Mai 2011)

Intense z.B. baut seine Rahmen in Kalifornien.

"Made in America with pride since our inception in 1991. 
Our state of the art factory located in Temecula, 
California provides an environment optimized for consistent unmatched quality. "

Für mich ist das der entscheidende Grund warum das nächste Bike mit
grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Intense wird. Irgendwie gefallen mir die
amerikanischen bikes eh besser, Ibis, Santa Cruz, Intense.
Im Moment habe ich eine Liteville, bin auch zufrieden damit, aber ich
werde bestimmt keines mehr kaufen.


----------



## 4mate (9. Mai 2011)

Alamo schrieb:


> Habe ich gelesen. Bike + Style hat offenbar keinen Online Shop und von Bionicon hab ich vorher noch nichts gehört - geschweige denn einen Laden gesehen, der das führt.



http://www.bionicon.com/ac/c-guide

http://www.google.de/search?q=bioni...QQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=480a12725ae37371

http://stores.ebay.com/radsport-erd...09986016&_sid=233994626&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## CrossX (9. Mai 2011)

Aber wenn das Röhrchen nur 9,90 kostet, kann ich die 39,90 Gesamtpreis nicht mehr ganz verstehen. 30 Euro für so nen ollen Alubügel? 
Dann kauf ich mir lieber nur das Röhrchen und bau mir den Bügel selbst, mein Bike hat eh keine Zugführung.
Dann wäre es günstig, würd gut aussehen und die Funktion ist sicher besser als mit so ne Stück Schlauch.


----------



## Sackmann (9. Mai 2011)

@ pom: warum wirst du dir keines mehr kaufen?


----------



## pom (9. Mai 2011)

Am meisten stört mich das Made in Taiwan...
Es gibt praktisch keine Produkte mehr die dort hergestellt werden
wo auch der Firmensitz ist. Vor 5 oder mehr Jahren habe ich eine Sugoi
Bikehose gekauft, Made in Canada. Jetzt finde ich keine Hose von Sugoi
die nicht Made in China ... Anderes Produkt, Arcteryx Jacken, die Marke
ist auch aus Canada, aber auch die teuerste Jacke ist Made in China.
Eine frechheit, 800.- (CHF) für eine Jacke Made in China, andere Hersteller
Produzieren in Europa und sind auch nicht teurer.

Klar habe ich auch Sachen die aus China oder Taiwan sind, aber ich versuche
es zu vermeiden. Darum gefällt mir auch Intense, weil sie die Rahmen in
Kalifornien herstellen. Ich will hier auf keinen fall die Taiwanesen schlecht
machen oder die Hersteller die in Taiwan produzieren lassen. Jeder soll das
kaufen was er will...


----------



## Alamo (9. Mai 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> http://www.bionicon.com/ac/c-guide
> 
> http://www.google.de/search?q=bionicon+kettenf%C3%BChrung&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:de
> 
> ...



Danke!


----------



## hypocrisy76 (10. Mai 2011)

Weiß jemand den Innendurchmesser des Bionicon Röhrchens?
Ich möchte mir zuerst provisorisch eine Kettenführung basteln und sehen ob ich damit zufrieden bin, dann erst kaufe ich mir die Bionicon-Führung.

Gibt es noch den alten Bügel den man direkt an der Strebe befestigt, oder gibt es nur mehr den neuen?

Cool wäre es, wenn das Röhrchen geteilt wäre, damit man nicht die Kette aufmachen muss, aber vielleicht gibt es ja das bei der nächsten Version.
Sollte ja heutzutage bei der Produktion keine Ursache sein, zwei Halbschalen anzufertigen, die man nachher nur mehr zusammenstecken kann!


----------



## KongoApe (10. Mai 2011)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand den Innendurchmesser des Bionicon Röhrchens?
> Ich möchte mir zuerst provisorisch eine Kettenführung basteln und sehen ob ich damit zufrieden bin, dann erst kaufe ich mir die Bionicon-Führung.
> 
> Gibt es noch den alten Bügel den man direkt an der Strebe befestigt, oder gibt es nur mehr den neuen?



1. Foto ausdrucken
2. eigene Kette Messen
3. Dreisatz anwenden; wenn Kopfrechnen nicht funktioniert? Taschenrechner nehmen.




hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Cool wäre es, wenn das Röhrchen geteilt wäre, damit man nicht die Kette aufmachen muss, aber vielleicht gibt es ja das bei der nächsten Version.
> Sollte ja heutzutage bei der Produktion keine Ursache sein, zwei Halbschalen anzufertigen, die man nachher nur mehr zusammenstecken kann!



wohl zuviel Arbeit, mit dem  Kettenschloss 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEUcrTRI5lQ"]YouTube        - New Kids Turbo - Offizieller Trailer (Deutsch) - Ab 21.4. im Kino![/nomedia]


----------



## KongoApe (10. Mai 2011)

pom schrieb:


> Für mich ist das der entscheidende Grund warum das nächste Bike mit
> grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Intense wird. Irgendwie gefallen mir die
> amerikanischen bikes eh besser, Ibis, Santa Cruz, Intense.
> Im Moment habe ich eine Liteville, bin auch zufrieden damit, aber ich
> werde bestimmt keines mehr kaufen.



Kauf doch gleich ein nicolai?
Einen 3000 euro Gurkenrahmen bekommt man auch bei einem deutschen Hersteller.

Die D-Preise b. Santa Cruz sind auch jenseits von Gut und Böse.
Die EK-Preise ausserhalb EU sind merklich günstiger; auch inkl. Zoll/Steuer/Transportkosten, b. Selbstverzollung. 

Viele Händler machen den Zirkus mit den Generalimporteuren nicht mehr mit und geben Santa Cruz die A-Karte. Es gibt genug andere Hersteller. so ist
Gestern noch ein Schild von Canondale/SantaCruz vor dem Ladeneingang, heute Focus/Norco, Übermorgen Merida usw.

ps. wo lässt bionicon schweissen? wohl auch beim Taiwan-Schweisser( Stundenlohn: 0,70 euro ? )


----------



## ingoshome (10. Mai 2011)

ui .... welche gelungene Pracht-Musterexemplare für "_es gibt keine dumme Fragen, sondern nur dumme Antworten_"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KongoApe (10. Mai 2011)

ingoshome schrieb:


> ui .... welche gelungene Pracht-Musterexemplare für "_es gibt keine dumme Fragen, sondern nur dumme Antworten_"



solange man mit seinen Alu-Göppeln keine müde Mark verdienen muss, ist mir dein Kommentar so wichtig, wie der Dreck unter den Fingernägeln meiner Oma ( Omex ).

Manche semi-Profis hier meinen tatsächlich: " wir sind wichtig "

Käptn Dole-Deckel:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF3qxtO70Zw"]YouTube        - Barack Obama SchwÃ¤bisch - Rede Berlin - dodokay SWR[/nomedia]


----------



## hypocrisy76 (10. Mai 2011)

*1. Foto ausdrucken*
*2. eigene Kette Messen*
*3. Dreisatz anwenden; wenn Kopfrechnen nicht funktioniert? Taschenrechner nehmen.*

*wohl zuviel Arbeit, mit dem Kettenschloss *

wohl mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden was?
Ist ja nur eine Anmerkung von mir,...


----------



## 4mate (10. Mai 2011)

SRAM Power Link Kettenschloß benutzen, funktioniert auch mit Shimano Ketten.
Vortei: Bei der Radreinigung wird die Kette vorher abgenommen und separat gesäubert.


----------



## Sackmann (10. Mai 2011)

Bestimmt lässt Bionicon auch in Taiwan schweissen. Darum geht es auch gar nicht. Es geht darum, dass es selten erlebt habe, dass sich über den Preis eines 40 Produktes so aufgeregt wird.
Ich wollte nur vor Augen halten, dass es andere Marken gibt, deren Preisgestaltung in ganz anderen Sphären schwebt, wo es nicht um solche "Furzbeträge" geht. Es gibt auch genügend Beispiele, die nicht Liteville heißen.
Liteville Räder sind mit Sicherheit sehr gute Bikes, aber sie veräppeln eben die Kunden. Und Liteville steht eben beim 301 ganz und gar nicht mehr zu seiner Grundkonstruktion, da jetz aus dem gleichen Dämpfer mal ganz locker 40% mehr Federweg rausgeholt wird. Und damals war die revolutionär übertolle krasse Sache das extrem niedrige Übersetzungsverhältnis von 50mm Hub auf 115mm Federweg. Was ist daraus geworden? Aber manche Leute glauben einfah alles was geschrieben wird und denken nicht nach....

Und jetzt back to topic:

C/guide funktioniert toppen und kostet eben 40 Euro


----------



## CrossX (10. Mai 2011)

Ich muss Sackmann jetzt mal Recht geben. Es gibt gerade im Bikebereich schlimmere Geldvernichtungsmittel. 6 Titanschrauben für nen Vorbau kosten mehr als diese anscheinend sehr gut funktionierende Kefü und haben wirklich Null Sinn und Zweck.


----------



## hypocrisy76 (10. Mai 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> SRAM Power Link Kettenschloß benutzen, funktioniert auch mit Shimano Ketten.
> Vortei: Bei der Radreinigung wird die Kette vorher abgenommen und separat gesäubert.


 
Beim neuen 10-fach Kettenschloss darf man dieses aber nur einmal verwenden und somit wäre mir ein geteiltes Röllchen lieber.


----------



## CrossX (10. Mai 2011)

Kann man für 10-fach nicht einfach das gleiche Modell für Rennräder nehmen? Die haben doch schon ewig 10fach


----------



## Cortina (10. Mai 2011)

*Hi,

hab sie jetzt auch mal montiert und muss sagen 





Ob nun 40 Tacken teuer sind oder nicht muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, Gardena geht bei mir nicht weil unser Schlauch gelb ist und das sieht "%&$"!!§ aus - der vom Nachbarn ist orange mit schwarzen Streifen, sonst hätte ich das was abgeschnitten 

Extra einen kaufen  da war die KeFü billiger 

In meinen Augen ist alleine die Idee und das Design das dreifache wert 

Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## Sackmann (10. Mai 2011)

Danke crossx und ich gebe Cortina auch absolut recht:
Die Idee ist so simpel und dennoch hat es noch niemand für Moutainbikes "entwickelt".
Dazu kann es sich jeder mit ähnlicher Funktion nachbauen und somit entscheiden, ob er das Original mit Top-Funktion und Optik will oder sich selbst etwas bastelt, und geringe Abstriche in Kauf nimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KongoApe (11. Mai 2011)

kann mir Einer einen Grundrissplan zu-mailen;
ein Kollega tippt mal die Koordinaten in den Rechner und schnitzt mir dann aus dem 
Alu so einen drei-eckigen Nasenring

Vermutlicher Preis: ein 6-Pack 0,33 L Radler; EK Preis: 3,50 euro ( ohne Flaschenpfand )
Ersatzröhrchen: 9,99 euro

Gespart: 26,50 euro 

Für 26,50 euro bekommt man 1,5 kg bestes argentinisches Rinderhüftsteak ( Grillfleisch ) Lecker! 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcygcTHKWtk"]YouTube        - Leinhausen Hannover New Kids[/nomedia]


----------



## souldriver (11. Mai 2011)

pom schrieb:


> Intense z.B. baut seine Rahmen in Kalifornien.
> 
> "Made in America with pride since our inception in 1991.
> Our state of the art factory located in Temecula,
> ...



Dass man keine Produkte aus Taiwan kaufen mÃ¶chte, verstehe ich ja noch. Aber wie man ausgerechnet auf Produkte aus den USA abfahren kann, ist mir ein RÃ¤tsel. Dieses Land ist mir auch nicht sehr sympathisch. Aber egal, Geschmacksache.
Ich beurteile im Allgemeinen das Produkt ohne auf seine Herkunft zu achten. Die Entscheidung fÃ¤llt dann auf das Produkt, dass mir am besten gefÃ¤llt, wobei es auf die richtige Mischen von QualitÃ¤t, Design und Preis ankommt. Ein hÃ¤ssliches Produkt wÃ¼rde ich aber niemals kaufen (oder selbst herstellen), sei es noch so praktisch und billig.
Zum Thema Preis der Bionicon KettenfÃ¼hrung (die leider nicht an mein Supershuttle passt) kann ich nur folgendes anmerken: Wenn ich in der Lage wÃ¤re mir so was zu basteln, wÃ¼rde ich mir dennoch die Frage stellen, wie lange ich dafÃ¼r brauche (inklusive Materialbeschaffung natÃ¼rlich). Dann vergleiche ich mit dem Stundenlohn, den ich bei meiner eigentlichen Arbeit erziele. Bei einem Produkt fÃ¼r 40 â¬ brauche ich da vermutlich gar nicht erst anzufangen zu rechnen. Selber bauen ist viel, viel teurer.


----------



## frogmatic (11. Mai 2011)

souldriver schrieb:


> Wenn ich in der Lage wäre mir so was zu basteln, würde ich mir dennoch die Frage stellen, wie lange ich dafür brauche (inklusive Materialbeschaffung natürlich). Dann vergleiche ich mit dem Stundenlohn, den ich bei meiner eigentlichen Arbeit erziele. Bei einem Produkt für 40  brauche ich da vermutlich gar nicht erst anzufangen zu rechnen. Selber bauen ist viel, viel teurer.



Immer gesetzt der Fall du bist jederzeit in der Lage, eine weitere Arbeitsstunde in Geld umzuwandeln.


----------



## CrossX (11. Mai 2011)

souldriver schrieb:


> Zum Thema Preis der Bionicon Kettenführung (die leider nicht an mein Supershuttle passt) kann ich nur folgendes anmerken: Wenn ich in der Lage wäre mir so was zu basteln, würde ich mir dennoch die Frage stellen, wie lange ich dafür brauche (inklusive Materialbeschaffung natürlich). Dann vergleiche ich mit dem Stundenlohn, den ich bei meiner eigentlichen Arbeit erziele. Bei einem Produkt für 40  brauche ich da vermutlich gar nicht erst anzufangen zu rechnen. Selber bauen ist viel, viel teurer.



Es geht doch bei den Eigenbaulösungen garnicht darum, die gesparten Kosten auf die Arbeitszeit umzulegen, sondern vor allem um den Spass was eigenes zu basteln, was dann im besten Falle auch noch super aussieht. 
Einfach mal wieder Säge und Feile schwingen und stundenlang im Keller rumsitzen und basteln und tüfteln. Das ist doch der Spass an der Sache. 
Materialkosten sind zumindest bei mir vernachlässigbar. Ein Stück Stahl oder Alu hab ich immer irgendwo rumfliegen.


----------



## souldriver (11. Mai 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Es geht doch bei den Eigenbaulösungen garnicht darum, die gesparten Kosten auf die Arbeitszeit umzulegen,...



Doch, gemeckert wurde über den Preis und darauf bezieht sich mein Kommentar.
Wer selber machen möchte, dem kann der Preis des Originals ja egal sein.


----------



## pom (11. Mai 2011)

@KongoApe: Naja, wenn für dich Nicolai, Intense, Santa Cruz, Ibis,... alles schlechte Rahmen sind ...

@souldriver: Ich war schon mehrmals in San Francisco, Santa Cruz, Monterey,... 
Ich finde Amerika gar nicht unsympathisch. Bevor ich zum ersten mal dort war hatte ich auch eine andere Meinung. 
Wie du aber schon gesagt hast, alles geschmacksache. 
Mir geht es darum das das Produkt möglichst dort hergestellt wird wo auch die Firma ist und nicht auf der anderen Seite der Welt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guruW (11. Mai 2011)

KongoApe schrieb:


> Vermutlicher Preis: ein 6-Pack 0,33 L Radler; EK Preis: 3,50 euro ( ohne Flaschenpfand )



da rennt dir jeder Mitarbeiter spätestens nach 2 Tagen weg, wenn du ihn dauernd mit dieser süßen Mix-Plörre abfüllst!



KongoApe schrieb:


> Für 26,50 euro bekommt man 1,5 kg bestes argentinisches Rinderhüftsteak ( Grillfleisch ) Lecker!



Vielleicht hast du ja einen Geheimtip, aber bei diesem Preis wird das für einen Argentinier höchstens Abfallware sein.

greez guru


----------



## guruW (11. Mai 2011)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Danke crossx und ich gebe Cortina auch absolut recht:
> Die Idee ist so simpel und dennoch hat es noch niemand für Moutainbikes "entwickelt".
> Dazu kann es sich jeder mit ähnlicher Funktion nachbauen und somit entscheiden, ob er das Original mit Top-Funktion und Optik will oder sich selbst etwas bastelt, und geringe Abstriche in Kauf nimmt.



alleine die Wirkung dieser Idee ist unbezahlbar! Ein Fred von 15 Seiten mit allem, was dazugehört! Grundsatzdiskussionen, Wertedebatten, Flames, unzählige kreative Eigenbaulösungen, heiße Diskussionen.

Wenn das Ding 20 Euronen kosten würde, würde es jeder kaufen und alle wären ruhig. Würde es 80 kosten, würde es keiner kaufen und sich somit auch niemand aufregen. Da sind die 40 doch die goldene Mitte! 

greez guru


----------



## CrossX (11. Mai 2011)

souldriver schrieb:


> Doch, gemeckert wurde über den Preis und darauf bezieht sich mein Kommentar.
> Wer selber machen möchte, dem kann der Preis des Originals ja egal sein.



Naja. Wenn die Kefü anstatt 40 nur 25 Euro kosten würde, würd ich mich auch nicht dahin stellen. Aber der Preis schreckt mich ab (bin Student, da sind 40 Euro noch viel Geld). Also mach ich das lieber selbst, weil ne gut geplante Eigenbaulösung wesentlich günstiger ist und keinerlei funktionelle Einbußen hat. Zumal die Befestigung von Bionicon ja eh nicht an mein Bike passt.


----------



## siebenacht (12. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...
> Gardena geht bei mir nicht weil unser Schlauch gelb ist und das sieht "%&$"!!Â§ aus - der vom Nachbarn ist orange mit schwarzen Streifen, sonst hÃ¤tte ich das was abgeschnitten
> ...
> GrÃ¼Ãe
> ...



Einfach schwarzen Klebestreifen um den gelben Schlauch geklebt und schon ist die Eigenbau-KettenfÃ¼hrung nicht mehr so unansehnlich.



guruW schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn das Ding 20 Euronen kosten wÃ¼rde, wÃ¼rde es jeder kaufen und alle wÃ¤ren ruhig. WÃ¼rde es 80 kosten, wÃ¼rde es keiner kaufen und sich somit auch niemand aufregen. Da sind die 40 doch die goldene Mitte!
> 
> greez guru



Das Teil wÃ¼rde garantiert auch fÃ¼r 80 Euro weggehen. SchlieÃlich kostet die KettenfÃ¼hrung von Syntace 110 Euro und die wird bestimmt auch oft genug gekauft. Aber ich denke mal bei einem Preis von 19,99 â¬ wÃ¼rden es mehr Kunden kaufen als selbst zu bauen. So wÃ¼rde Bionicon bestimmt mehr Gewinn machen, denn Masse bringt auch Gewinn, ist ja schlieÃlich das Motto von Mediamarkt.



souldriver schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich in der Lage wÃ¤re mir so was zu basteln, wÃ¼rde ich mir dennoch die Frage stellen, wie lange ich dafÃ¼r brauche (inklusive Materialbeschaffung natÃ¼rlich). Dann vergleiche ich mit dem Stundenlohn, den ich bei meiner eigentlichen Arbeit erziele. Bei einem Produkt fÃ¼r 40 â¬ brauche ich da vermutlich gar nicht erst anzufangen zu rechnen. Selber bauen ist viel, viel teurer.



Auch meine Freizeit ist mir etwas wert, aber wenn man es genau nimmt, dauert der Einkauf des Originals wohl lÃ¤nger als der Eigenbau.

Eigenbau:
1x StÃ¼ck abschneiden vom Gartenschlauch: ca. 5 Sekunden
1x schwarzen Klebestreifen um den Schlauch kleben: ca. 20 Sekunden
1x Draht zurechtbiegen: ca. 1 Minute
= KettenfÃ¼hrung im Eigenbau in unter 2 Minuten und dit nebenbei beim Fernsehen

Einkauf im Laden:
1x Hinfahrt zum Bioniconladen: mindestens 30 Minuten
1x Kauf mit Gequatsche im Laden: mindestens 10 Minuten
1x RÃ¼ckfahrt nach Hause: mindestens 30 Minuten
1x Auspacken aus der Verpackung: ca. 30 Sekunden
= KettenfÃ¼hrung Original in Ã¼ber 1 Stunde

Einkauf im Internet:
1x PC hochfahren: ca. 2 Minuten (Windowsrechner)
1x Ware im Internet suchen: ca. 1 Minute
1x Ware bestellen: ca. 1 Minute
1x Ware entgegennehmen ca. 20 Sekunden, wenn man es bei der Post abholen muss sogar mindestens 10 Minuten
= KettenfÃ¼hrung Original mindestens Ã¼ber 4 Minuten und mindestens eine Woche warten auf Erhalt des Originals (zzgl. Versandkosten, also noch teurer)

OK, das Original ist vielleicht etwas stylischer.

GruÃ 78


----------



## KonaMooseman (12. Mai 2011)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Aber ich denke mal bei einem Preis von 19,99  würden es mehr Kunden kaufen als selbst zu bauen. So würde Bionicon bestimmt mehr Gewinn machen, denn Masse bringt auch Gewinn, ist ja schließlich das Motto von Mediamarkt.



Und das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch!
Das Gewinnmaximum ist nicht automatisch am gleichen Punkt auf der  Erlöskurve wie das Umsatzmaximum.
Außerdem ist das noch von der Steigung variablen Kosten abhängig.
Es ist immer die Frage was angestrebt wird...

Genaueres per PN, das würde sonst zu weit führen

Gruß


----------



## micast (12. Mai 2011)

Ach lasst doch mal diesen Preisdiskussionen hier. Das Material und die Entwicklungskosten dahinter sind sicher keine 39â¬ wert. Die Idee ist aber schlichtweg genial und deswegen bezahlen genÃ¼gend Leute auch 39â¬ dafÃ¼r.

Ich tendiere auch eher zum Selbstbau, da mir das Originalteil zu teuer ist. WÃ¤re ich kein Student und hÃ¤tte ein Rad fÃ¼r 3000â¬ wÃ¤ren die 39â¬ dazu Peanuts, und ich wÃ¼rde mir das Teil auch kaufen. 
Ich denke die Meinungsverschiedenheiten hier kÃ¶nnen einfach nicht geklÃ¤rt werden, wiel jeder eine andere Vorstellung vom Wert des Geldes hat und nicht jeder sich das Teil leisten will ;-) Zum GlÃ¼ck kann man sich das Teil gleichwertig (in der Funktion) selber bauen, sonst wÃ¤re der Aufschrei noch viel grÃ¶Ãer.


----------



## CrossX (12. Mai 2011)

micast schrieb:


> Wäre ich kein Student und hätte ein Rad für 3000 wären die 39 dazu Peanuts, und ich würde mir das Teil auch kaufen.
> .



Ich bin Student, habe ein 3000 Bike (alles selbst bezahlt) und 39 sind trotzdem nicht Peanuts für mich. Was mache ich denn jetzt???


----------



## 4mate (12. Mai 2011)

#371 Eigenbau!

PS: @siebenacht


----------



## micast (12. Mai 2011)

@ 374: Fahrrad verkaufen, dann ein günstigeres kaufen --> dann hast du noch Geld übrig für die Kettenführung  oder einfach selber bauen.http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8304000&postcount=374


----------



## siebenacht (12. Mai 2011)

KonaMooseman schrieb:


> Und das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch!
> Das Gewinnmaximum ist nicht automatisch am gleichen Punkt auf der  Erlöskurve wie das Umsatzmaximum.
> Außerdem ist das noch von der Steigung variablen Kosten abhängig.
> Es ist immer die Frage was angestrebt wird...
> ...



Klar ist es nicht ganz so simpel. Aber wenn man bei einem Preis von 40  einen Gewinn von 25  hat und nur 100 verkauft, ergibt dies nur 2500 , demgegenüber bei einem Preis von 20  noch einen Gewinn von 5  und 1000 Stück verkauft, kommt man auf 5000 . Dabei ist noch nicht mal berücksichtigt, dass die Fertigungs- und Versandkosten pro Stück noch günstiger werden, wenn man mehr produziert. 
Das ist das Prinzip, wie Mediamarkt und Stadler auf Händlerseite funktionieren: Kaufe große Mengen ein, bekomme dafür Rabatt und verkaufe die Waren auf Masse günstiger als der kleine Händler um die Ecke. 
Bei der Kettenführung kommt noch hinzu, dass die Lagerungskosten und Vorhaltekosten aufgrund der kleinen Ware äußerst gering sind und dass das Teil eben relativ einfach für fast 0  selbstbaubar ist. Selbst wenn man die Original-Hülse für 10  kauft, bleiben 30  für ein Stück Alu, dass noch nicht einmal ohne Umbau an alle Bikes passt.
Aber ich gebe Dir recht, es ist immer die Frage, was angestrebt wird, Gewinnmaximierung ist es auf jeden Fall nicht. Wenn Bionicon nicht aufpasst, bleiben die sogar auf den Teilen sitzen, weil sich der Großteil das Ding selbst baut und dann besteht keine Nachfrage mehr, auch wenn sie dann den Preis senken. Angebot und Nachfrage eben.
Mich würden mal die tatsächlichen Herstellungskosten interessieren, wahrscheinlich unter 5 .

Aber ich muss zugeben, das kleine simple Teil ist schon eine geniale Idee.
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hirnkot (13. Mai 2011)

...ach KongoMongo, geh einfach mit Schlangen spielen und wir sind alle zufrieden...


----------



## Kharma (13. Mai 2011)

"Räusper"

Ich trau mich gar nicht mehr über die Kettenführung hier fragen zu stellen, bei so einem "politischen Geplänkel"

Trotzdem...

Hab mir eine geholt, obwohl ich innenverlegte Züge habe.
Hab mir anfangs einfach einen Bowdenzug genommen, zurecht geschnitten und mit den Kabelführungen von Magura + Kabelbinder befestigt.
Sah schön minimalistich aus und hielt auch minimal

Hab nun ein drittes Kabelführung/-binder-Duo eingesetzt.
Hält ein wenig länger, aber verschibet sich schon.
Außerdem bewegt sich das Röhrchen schon ein wenig hin und her.
Das Röhrchen hat auch seine ehemalige runde Form verloren.

Kurzum, ich vertrau dem Teil nicht richtig, denn ich bin erst dreimal damit ausgefahren, jeweil so ca 30 km in Berlin (also nichts anspruchsvolles) und es sieht schon ein wenig mitgenommen aus.

Ich weiß, dass mein Rahmen ja eigentlich die falschen Vorraussetzungen hat, aber vielleicht kann mir hier noch Jemand einen Tipp geben, weil ich sonst wohl mit Schellen aus dem Sanitärbereich arbeiten werde oder so um die Geschichte zu fixieren.


Grüße und Dank im vorraus

Hier noch meine Befestigungsvariante:


----------



## icube (14. Mai 2011)

die idee ist super! genau das gleiche wollte ich mir auch bauen! 
aber wieso sollte es nicht halten? kabelbinder machen eig echt viel mit! 
sollte doch eig perfekt funktioniern....


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Mai 2011)

Anstatt diesen sinnlosen Diskussionen um den Preis zu führen, solltet ihr lieber eure Lösung posten, für Räder wo der Schaltzug nicht unter der Kettenstrebe verläuft.

PS: ich finde die Idee nach wie vor genial und werde demnäxt zwei Stück davon kaufen.


----------



## KongoApe (14. Mai 2011)

Kharma schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass mein Rahmen ja eigentlich die falschen Vorraussetzungen hat, aber vielleicht kann mir hier noch Jemand einen Tipp geben, weil ich sonst wohl mit *Schellen aus dem Sanitärbereich* arbeiten werde oder so um die Geschichte zu fixieren.:



nimm 4 x extra Kabelbinder mit und ersetz die Dünnen gegen gescheite Dicke, dann hält das auch.
4 x 5 gr. = 20 gr. Gesamt

so, fahr jetzt zum Baumarkt und hol mir so Ersatzkram


----------



## Kharma (14. Mai 2011)

KongoApe schrieb:


> nimm 4 x extra Kabelbinder mit und ersetz die Dünnen gegen gescheite Dicke, dann hält das auch.
> 4 x 5 gr. = 20 gr. Gesamt
> 
> so, fahr jetzt zum Baumarkt und hol mir so Ersatzkram




Recht haste und wurde auch schon von mir gestern so umgesetzt
Hab nun vier Kabel-Clips benutzt mit vier neuen Kabelbinder.... 
Die ganze Chose ein wenig näher an die Kettenblätter verrückt und das Röhrchen ebenfalls mit zwei Kabelbindern verstärkt.
Wenn dit nich hält, hält nüchts mehr

Das Gewicht war mir jetzt nicht ganz so wichtig ('n bisschen vielleicht doch)

Ride on

Mal sehen, was die nächsten Ausflüge so bringen.


----------



## Sackmann (15. Mai 2011)

Also dann hier nochmal meine Bastellösung. Hält seit Anfang März ohne Probleme und macht absolut keine Laufgeräusche.
Die Haltbarkeit hängt auch bedeutend davon ab, welches Schaltwerk man in welcher Länge benutzt. Ich fahre ein KURZES x.9 an meinem Ghost. Dieses Schaltwerk hält die Kette extrem auf Spannung und drückt auch sie dementsprechend auch auf die C/Guide. Je stärker die Spannung des Schaltwerks desto stärker eben auch die Belastung für die C/Guide. Dennoch läuft sie mit leichten Einkerbungen im Röhrchen - verursacht durch die Laschen der Kettenglieder - immernoch ohne Probleme und wird dies auch noch eine Weile tun.


----------



## Kharma (15. Mai 2011)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also dann hier nochmal meine Bastellösung. Hält seit Anfang März ohne Probleme und macht absolut keine Laufgeräusche.
> Die Haltbarkeit hängt auch bedeutend davon ab, welches Schaltwerk man in welcher Länge benutzt. Ich fahre ein KURZES x.9 an meinem Ghost. Dieses Schaltwerk hält die Kette extrem auf Spannung und drückt auch sie dementsprechend auch auf die C/Guide. Je stärker die Spannung des Schaltwerks desto stärker eben auch die Belastung für die C/Guide. Dennoch läuft sie mit leichten Einkerbungen im Röhrchen - verursacht durch die Laschen der Kettenglieder - immernoch ohne Probleme und wird dies auch noch eine Weile tun.



Mmh... also meine Zwei-Kabel-Version hatte es schon nach einer Ausfahrt Waldautobahn und ein wenig "gehüpfe" zerrissen. Drum staun ich, dass das bei dir so hält, aber vielleicht ist meine Konstruktion zu starr aufgrund der außenliegenden Kabelbinder
Schaltung... nunja, hab halt eine 3x9 Schaltung und bin am überlegen, mir einen mittleren Käfig zu besorgen. 
Aber da ist ja dann wieder das leidige Thema mit den Übersetzungen und der Kapazität, nun auch noch i.Z. mit 'ner Kettenführung...
Naja, nun schau ich einfach mal, was meine 4-Kabelbinder-Brachial-Version machen wird.


----------



## Paul.Steffes (15. Mai 2011)

Hmmm, da hast an dem schönen ERT einen einzigen blauen Ausrutscher, die blaue Zugstufenverstellung an der Nixxon seh ich nicht (wahrscheinlich schon abgebrochen!?)

da wäre ne Bastellösung mit Schwarz/rotem Schlauch wahrscheinlich hübscher und der Vorteil des Alubügels mit Zweipunkt Befestigung ist so ja auch futsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (15. Mai 2011)

Hier ist mal meine erste Version einer Eigenbaulösung. 
Erstmal gings mir um Funktion. Optik wird die Tage noch verfeinert. 
Das Röhrchen wird noch gegen ein gedrehtes aus Hartkunststoff ersetzt und die obere Aufnahme am Rahmen wird auch noch verschöner. 
Wenn alles so läuft wie ich mir das vorstelle verschwindet das Ganze dann  noch unter nem Neoprenkettenstrebenschutz.


----------



## KongoApe (15. Mai 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


>



super; so schaut es bei mir auch aus.
Der Baumarkt ist schon gut durchsortiert?

ich überlege gerade, ob ein alter Carbonlenker evtl. das bessere Material ist? ich setz mal die Stichsäge an....


----------



## CrossX (15. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich war das ein reiner Funktionstest. Das Design find ich noch sehr verbesserungswürdig. 
Aber zumindest versteh ich jetzt die Verbesserung von Bionicon, die Kefü an dem Schaltzug zu befestigen. Alle anderen Methoden sind nicht flexibel genug oder verrutschen zu schnell. 
Leider fehlen mir die technischen Möglichkeiten (Drehbank, Fräse) um der Kreativität freien Lauf zu lassen. So muss halt alles gefeilt und gesägt werden.


----------



## cytrax (16. Mai 2011)

ich werd mir diese woche auch mal was basteln 

hab noch paar carbon reste rumliegen


----------



## Sackmann (16. Mai 2011)

@ paul.steffes:
An der Nixon is noch alles dran, Gott sei Dank! Echt ne feine Gabel!!!
Aber wie meinst du das mit der Zweipunktbefestigung?


----------



## Robby2107 (18. Mai 2011)

Abend zusammen,

bei mir schlägt die Kette immer wie weild umher, allerdings ist sie noch nie runtergesprungen. Hilft die Führung auch gegen sowas??

Hab nen normales XT-Schaltwerk an meinem Radon. 


grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul.Steffes (19. Mai 2011)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @ paul.steffes:
> An der Nixon is noch alles dran, Gott sei Dank! Echt ne feine Gabel!!!
> Aber wie meinst du das mit der Zweipunktbefestigung?



Na, die Führung ist bei Dir ja letztlich nur mit einem Kabelbinder an der Kettenstrebe befestigt. Dies führt dazu, das die Führung nach vorne und hinten schwenken kann. Wieweit und ob es Nachteile gibt, wie Verkannten der Kette, kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen. Bei dem Aluteil sind ja zwei Ösen für die Zugdurchführung. Bei den meisten (zbspl. die letzten hier gezeigten) ist das ja auch so nachgebaut.
Befestige doch einfach einen etwas längeren Zug, mit zwei dieser Befestigungsschellen, links und rechts! Und dann die Führung dazwischen hängen, wie von Bionicon vorgesehen.......

Gruß Paul


----------



## underdog01 (19. Mai 2011)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Abend zusammen,
> 
> bei mir schlägt die Kette immer wie weild umher, allerdings ist sie noch nie runtergesprungen. Hilft die Führung auch gegen sowas??
> 
> ...




Eindeutig ja!  

Und wenn ich schon mal poste, gleich noch einen Zwischenbericht:

Fahre die Führung nun schon zwei Monate. Bin immernoch sehr zufrieden.
Kette schlägt sogut wie gar nicht mehr, Bike ist schön leise bergab. 

Im Uphil merkt man sogut wie nix von der Führung. Ich merke gar nicht mehr das sie da ist.

Mittlerweile kann man Abnutzungserscheinungen feststellen, allerdings nichts wildes. Eine Saison sollte das Röhrchen locker durchhalten, wenn es so weiter geht.


----------



## 08-15 (19. Mai 2011)

wenn ihr schon anfangt Lenker zu zersägen, schaut auch mal in der Bucht unter "carbon piercing tunnel"
Könnte noch ne Idee sein.
Nein ich habe keinen..


----------



## cytrax (22. Mai 2011)

Also carbon als kefü-röhrchenhalter is kagge das zerbröselt im nu. Werd mal was aus alu basteln. und das mit der abnutzung des rohres hab ich vielleicht auch schon ne lösung, nennt sich teflon


----------



## look kg 481 (22. Mai 2011)

Es ist doch eigentlich ganz EINFACH:

Wer nicht basteln mag der Kaufe das Teil von Bionicon, schaut schick aus und funktioniert, ich habs mit einem harten Röhrchen ausprobiert, mir war das zu laut!






Wer basteln mag der kanns *SO* machen; Mein verwendete Lösung weil es *sehr leise* läuft!






http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7713548&postcount=87

Zum Verschleiss kann ich sagen, dass der Schlauch, _den man auch in schwarz bekommt_, bei mir mittlerweile über 2000km hält. Wenn nun die Kette fällig ist wird der halt mitgetauscht.


----------



## Der_Graue (24. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Anstatt diesen sinnlosen Diskussionen um den Preis zu führen, solltet ihr lieber eure Lösung posten, für Räder wo der Schaltzug nicht unter der Kettenstrebe verläuft.
> 
> PS: ich finde die Idee nach wie vor genial und werde demnäxt zwei Stück davon kaufen.


Hier ist sie:
C_Guide_M1_1.pdf
C_Guide_Maße.pdf
Mit etwas Geschick ruckizucki hergstellt


----------



## CrossX (24. Mai 2011)

Der Konstrukteur in mir sagt:"Die Bemaßung ist nicht normgerecht und es fehlen Maße."

Der Bastler in mir sagt:" Danke, genau das hab ich gebraucht. Ich bin im Keller sägen und feilen!!!!"

Thx für die Arbeit. 

Obwohl ich nicht gedacht hätte das der Bügel 50mm ist. Meine Eigenbaulösung ist 30mm hoch und da fand ich schon das die Umlenkung sehr gering ist.


----------



## Der_Graue (24. Mai 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Der Konstrukteur in mir sagt:"Die Bemaßung ist nicht normgerecht und es fehlen Maße."
> 
> Der Bastler in mir sagt:" Danke, genau das hab ich gebraucht. Ich bin im Keller sägen und feilen!!!!"
> 
> ...


Sorry, aber ich Sch... auf ne normgerechte Bemaßung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das Teil ist ein Prototyp, wenn du findest, dass es zu hoch ist, mache es einfach kürzer.
Nenne mir bitte das Idealmaß und ich werde es abändern und neu einfügen


----------



## CrossX (24. Mai 2011)

Aso. Ich dachte das wären die Maße der Originalführung. 

Wie gesagt. Ich hab das Aluteil 30mm hoch gemacht. Das fand ich ideal. 
Nur deine Lösung ist optisch wesentlich schöner.


----------



## Der_Graue (24. Mai 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Aso. Ich dachte das wären die Maße der Originalführung.
> 
> Wie gesagt. Ich hab das Aluteil 30mm hoch gemacht. Das fand ich ideal.
> Nur deine Lösung ist optisch wesentlich schöner.


Habe nur optisch Maß genommen 
Heute müsste sie fertig sein, dann kann ich dir mitteilen, ob es passt bzw. auch funktioniert.
Aber wenn ich mir all die Muster anschaue, die hier zu sehen sind, denke ich mir das es passt 
Das Führungsrohr mache ich übrigens aus PTFE (Teflon).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (24. Mai 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Aso. Ich dachte das wären die Maße der Originalführung.
> 
> Wie gesagt. Ich hab das Aluteil 30mm hoch gemacht. Das fand ich ideal.
> Nur deine Lösung ist optisch wesentlich schöner.


30 mm finde ich persönlich etwas wenig, 40mm müssten genau passen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Habe die Führung heute fertiggestellt und sie funktioniert tadellos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nur das Rattern der Kette durch die Teflonhülse nervt :-(
Das beigefügte Foto zeigt den Guide in der 50mm Version!


----------



## CrossX (24. Mai 2011)

Sieht wirklich gut aus. Ich hätte nur Angst das der Alubügel oben aus den kleinen Drehteilen rutscht. Aber ansonsten eindeutig eine der schönsten Lösungen hier. Ist die Halterung gefräst?
Gegen das Klappern am Röhrchen hilft wohl nur ein Schlauch. Meine Freundin hat die Schlauchvariante, die ist flüsterleise. Mein Dad hat eine  mit selbstgedrehtem Röhrchen, die hört man auch je nach Schaltstellung.


----------



## Der_Graue (24. Mai 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich gut aus. Ich hätte nur Angst das der Alubügel oben aus den kleinen Drehteilen rutscht. Aber ansonsten eindeutig eine der schönsten Lösungen hier. Ist die Halterung gefräst?
> Gegen das Klappern am Röhrchen hilft wohl nur ein Schlauch. Meine Freundin hat die Schlauchvariante, die ist flüsterleise. Mein Dad hat eine  mit selbstgedrehtem Röhrchen, die hört man auch je nach Schaltstellung.


Es freut mich, das dir meine Version gefällt, 40 mm in der Höhe wären halt, so glaube ich. besser.
Der Bügel ist gefräst und das Rohr ist aus Teflon gedreht.
Man kann es aber auch einfach ausbohren und dann mit der Feile bearbeiten, wenn man keine Fräse hat 
Einfach Schablone aufs Alu kleben und sich an der Linie entlang arbeiten.
Die zwei Bügelhalterungen sind an der Unterseite abgeflacht und sitzen
mit den Kabelbindern bobenfest, glaube nicht das die losgehen.
Da Teflon selbstschmierde Eigenschaften hat, dachte ich mir, dass das ideale Material wäre, aber Pustekuchen.
Was für einen Schlauch hat deine Freundin genommen 1/2" od. 3/4", mit oder ohne Gewebe?


----------



## CrossX (24. Mai 2011)

Das ist ein relativ harter Druckluftschlauch. Was genau müsste ich meinen Dad fragen. Der hat ja jetzt schließlich 15cm Schlauch weniger in seinem Hobbykeller 

Weil der so ekelig grün war hab ich ne Lage Tapeband drum gemacht. Innen und Außenmaße kann ich morgen mal messen.


----------



## ONE78 (24. Mai 2011)

meine:




nicht schaltbar, aber egal
Stück Blech gebogen, 2 Kabelbinder + Ersatzröhrchen

leise und effektiv, kein Kettenschlagen oder -abspringen mehr


----------



## Der_Graue (24. Mai 2011)

ONE78 schrieb:


> meine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einwandfrei 
Auf die Funktion kommt es an 
Was für ein Rohr hast du genommen?


----------



## Der_Graue (24. Mai 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Das ist ein relativ harter Druckluftschlauch. Was genau müsste ich meinen Dad fragen. Der hat ja jetzt schließlich 15cm Schlauch weniger in seinem Hobbykeller
> 
> Weil der so ekelig grün war hab ich ne Lage Tapeband drum gemacht. Innen und Außenmaße kann ich morgen mal messen.


Mach das, die Maße würden mich interessieren


----------



## ONE78 (24. Mai 2011)

original ersatzrohr fÃ¼r 9,90â¬


----------



## Der_Graue (25. Mai 2011)

ONE78 schrieb:


> original ersatzrohr für 9,90


Wo gekauft?
Läuft die Kette leise, oder macht sie auch Rattergeräusche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (25. Mai 2011)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Wo gekauft?





> Ort: Berlin





BlackLupo schrieb:


> Läuft die Kette leise, oder macht sie auch Rattergeräusche?





ONE78 schrieb:


> leise und effektiv, kein Kettenschlagen oder -abspringen mehr


Liest du eigentlich die Beiträge anderer User?


----------



## Der_Graue (25. Mai 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Liest du eigentlich die Beiträge anderer User?


Hast du mir meiner Frage Probleme ?
Habe mich vorgestern eingeschaltet, soll ich alle 17 Seiten lesen?
Es dich stört überlese meine Frage einfach


----------



## 4mate (25. Mai 2011)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Hast du mir meiner Frage Probleme ?
> Habe mich vorgestern eingeschaltet, soll ich alle 17 Seiten lesen?
> Es dich stört überlese meine Frage einfach


die Antwort auf deine Frage in #411 steht in #407.
Sind das 17 Seiten?


----------



## ingoshome (25. Mai 2011)

Tipp: macht das per PN aus ... zugunsten der Mitleser hier.


----------



## Der_Graue (25. Mai 2011)

ingoshome schrieb:


> Tipp: macht das per PN aus ... zugunsten der Mitleser hier.


Danke für den Tipp, damit kann ich mit leben


----------



## Der_Graue (25. Mai 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> die Antwort auf deine Frage in #411 steht in #407.
> Sind das 17 Seiten?


In Beitrag 407 bzw. 411 kann ich leider keine Antwort auf meine Fragen finden?
Sonst noch einen Tipp?
Gruß, F-J


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (25. Mai 2011)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Habe mich vorgestern eingeschaltet, *soll ich alle 17 Seiten lesen?*



Ja.

Alle haben sich große Mühe mit Schreiben gegeben, also gib du dir auch mit Lesen welche.


----------



## ingoshome (25. Mai 2011)

Stimmt - oder einfach niemanden merken lassen, wenn man's nicht alles gelesen hat 

So .... jetzt will ich weiter KeFüs lesen ...


----------



## gmk (25. Mai 2011)

also meine original kettenführung von bionicon
montiere ich so:


----------



## el comandante (26. Mai 2011)

An welchem MTB


----------



## bike-runner (26. Mai 2011)

el comandante schrieb:


> An welchem MTB



steht doch auf der kettenstrebe FSR = Specialized


----------



## CrossX (26. Mai 2011)

@gmk

Wie hoch ist der Bügel? Also der Abstand von der Kettenstrebe zum Röhrchen? Würde meinen Nachbau gerne möglichst original machen.


----------



## gmk (26. Mai 2011)

ist ein 2011er specialized stumpjumper fsr comp 29

abstand weiÃ ich jetzt nicht
bin gerade am umziehen
kommt aber am wochenende

39.90â¬ sind euch zuviel um eine kl. firma wie bionicon zu unterstÃ¼tzen?


----------



## Der_Graue (26. Mai 2011)

Kharma schrieb:


> "Räusper"
> 
> Ich trau mich gar nicht mehr über die Kettenführung hier fragen zu stellen, bei so einem "politischen Geplänkel"
> 
> ...


Habe mir aus Alu-Drehteilen 2 kleine Schaniere gemacht und anschliessend mit Kabelbinder befestigt.
Hält super!
Schau dir mal die beigefügte Zeichnung an ;-)
Einfach den Ø der Pins auf dein Orginalteil anpassen ;-)))


----------



## Helltone (26. Mai 2011)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Habe mir aus Alu-Drehteilen 2 kleine Schaniere gemacht und anschliessend mit Kabelbinder befestigt.
> Hält super!
> Schau dir mal die beigefügte Zeichnung an ;-)
> Einfach den Ø der Pins auf dein Orginalteil anpassen ;-)))



Das ist ja eine 1 zu 1 Kopie. Verletzt das nicht Urheberrechte?


----------



## LaStoKS (26. Mai 2011)

So, meine eigenbau Kettenführung ist auch fertig.
Gedrehtes Röhrchen aus POM und als Abstandshalter nen Alublech.
Das Blech wird noch schwarz eloxiert und dann ist es schön unauffällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (26. Mai 2011)

Helltone schrieb:


> Das ist ja eine 1 zu 1 Kopie. Verletzt das nicht Urheberrechte?


Schau bitte genau hin, es ist keine 1:1 Kopie.
Es sieht vielleicht so aus und lehnt sich etwas vom Aussehen an das Orginal an, aber es ist keine 1:1 Kopie!
Die Maße wurden nicht von dem Orginal C-Guide übernommen.
Es handelt sich um meine eigenen Maße!!!


----------



## Der_Graue (26. Mai 2011)

LaStoKS schrieb:


> So, meine eigenbau Kettenführung ist auch fertig.
> Gedrehtes Röhrchen aus POM und als Abstandshalter nen Alublech.
> Das Blech wird noch schwarz eloxiert und dann ist es schön unauffällig.


Wenn es funktioniert, super einfache Konstrution!
Wie läßt sich der Guide schalten ?
Mit dem POM-Röhrchen muß die Kette höllisch Krach machen,  oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Helltone (26. Mai 2011)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Schau bitte genau hin, es ist keine 1:1 Kopie.
> Es sieht vielleicht so aus und lehnt sich etwas vom Aussehen an das Orginal an, aber es ist keine 1:1 Kopie!
> Die Maße wurden nicht von dem Orginal C-Guide übernommen.
> Es handelt sich um meine eigenen Maße!!!



Ich bewundere ja wie man so werkeln kann. Umso besser wenn auch eigener Hirnschmalz drin steckt


----------



## Flooho (27. Mai 2011)

Servus,

nachdem meine erste Konstruktion etwas schwach dimensioniert war und aufgegeben hat






jetzt habe ich es wie *LaStoKS *gemacht:






@lastoks. ich habe die Kabelbinder durch unterlegscheiben gefädelt. das ergibt eine kleine Schlaufe und das ganze ist dadurch etwas beweglicher


----------



## dubbel (27. Mai 2011)

Helltone schrieb:


> Das ist ja eine 1 zu 1 Kopie. Verletzt das nicht Urheberrechte?



es geht eher um ne patentverletzung. 

bzw. in dem fall ja eben nicht: 

§ 11 PatG Die Wirkung des Patents erstreckt sich nicht auf 
1. Handlungen, die im privaten Bereich zu nichtgewerblichen Zwecken vorgenommen werden [...] 

Das heisst, § 11 PatG sieht bestimmte Ausnahmen von der Wirkung des Patents vor. *So erstreckt sich die Schutzwirkung eines Patentes nicht auf den privaten Bereich, das heißt jedermann kann eine patentierte Erfindung für den persönlichen Gebrauch benutzen.* Weiterhin ist die Benutzung zu Versuchszwecken freigestellt.


----------



## Flooho (27. Mai 2011)

Solange du nichts verkauftst kannst du dir alles 1:1 nachbauen


----------



## Helltone (27. Mai 2011)

Flooho schrieb:


> Solange du nichts verkauftst kannst du dir alles 1:1 nachbauen



Aha. Dann wurde ja alles gesagt zu dem Thema.


----------



## saturno (27. Mai 2011)

Helltone schrieb:


> Das ist ja eine 1 zu 1 Kopie. Verletzt das nicht Urheberrechte?



von wem??? von der führung von bionicon oder von der hot chilli chain trap die peter denk in den neunzigern auf den markt gebracht hat, natrülich auch in abgewandelter form.


----------



## 4mate (27. Mai 2011)

Helltone schrieb:


> Aha. Dann wurde ja alles gesagt zu dem Thema.


Es wurde alles gesagt - aber noch nicht von ALLEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaStoKS (27. Mai 2011)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Wenn es funktioniert, super einfache Konstrution!
> Wie läßt sich der Guide schalten ?
> Mit dem POM-Röhrchen muß die Kette höllisch Krach machen,  oder etwa nicht?



Schalten lässt sich alles ohne Probleme.
Die Geräuschentwicklung ist relativ gering, da das Röhrchen einen Konus hat und an der engsten Stelle einen Innendurchmesser von 10,5mm.
Nur auf dem großem Kettenblatt ist ech recht laut, was aber dadurch kommt das ich dann extrem viel Kettenspannung habe. Mein Abstandsblech ist nur 15mm hoch. Da ich das große Kettenblatt aber eh so gut wie nicht benutze ist es mir egal ;-)


----------



## LaStoKS (27. Mai 2011)

Flooho schrieb:


> @lastoks. ich habe die Kabelbinder durch unterlegscheiben gefädelt. das ergibt eine kleine Schlaufe und das ganze ist dadurch etwas beweglicher



Ich hatte keine Probleme. War beweglich genug. Wobei ich halt meistens nur das kleine und mittlere Kettenblatt fahre.


----------



## Der_Graue (28. Mai 2011)

LaStoKS schrieb:


> Schalten lässt sich alles ohne Probleme.
> Die Geräuschentwicklung ist relativ gering, da das Röhrchen einen Konus hat und an der engsten Stelle einen Innendurchmesser von 10,5mm.
> Nur auf dem großem Kettenblatt ist ech recht laut, was aber dadurch kommt das ich dann extrem viel Kettenspannung habe. Mein Abstandsblech ist nur 15mm hoch. Da ich das große Kettenblatt aber eh so gut wie nicht benutze ist es mir egal ;-)


Meins ist nun 35 mm hoch, läßt sich super schalten und läuft top !


----------



## KongoApe (28. Mai 2011)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Meins ist nun 35 mm hoch, läßt sich super schalten und läuft top !



hallo
hättest du mir einen kleinen Plan m. Maßen/Koordinaten?
würde das gerne mal cnc-en?
merci


----------



## siebenacht (30. Mai 2011)

So hier meine ganz einfache Selbstbaulösung, keine 1:1-Kopie, sondern Selbstbau mit ähnlicher Funktion wie Original aber an jedem Bike auch ohne Zug unter der Kettenstrebe möglich:




Bestandteile:
- Röhrchen von Bionicon: 10 
- dicker Draht (Drahtbügel bekommt man bei jeder Hosenreinigung): 
- schwarzes Klebeband (Gewebeband)
- Stück Kabelisolierung (Innendurchmesser = Drahtdurchmesser)

Zusammenbau:
- man biegt den Draht zu einem gleichschenkligen Trapez, wobei die Enden des Drahtes oben am breiteren Teil des Trapezes zusammenstoßen; Trapez ca. 3 cm hoch
- Leitungskabel in der Breite des oberen breiteren Teiles des Trapezes abschneiden und das Innenleben (Kabel) der Leitung entfernen, so dass nur noch die Kabelisolierung übrig bleibt (alternativ geht wohl auch ein Stück Bremsleitung bzw. Bowdenzughülle, entscheidend ist, dass der Draht sich in der Leitung gerade noch bewegen kann)
- Enden des Drahtes wieder aufbiegen und Kabelisolierung dazwischenstecken
- Röhrchen am unteren schmaleren Ende des Drahttrapezes mit Klebeband befestigen
- Kettenführung jetzt mit Klebestreifen an Kettenstrebe befestigen, sodass sich die Kettenführung aufgrund des Drahtes in der Kabelisolierung bewegen kann.
- Klebeband für die Optik noch um das Drahtgestell, FERTIG, äh ... naja die Kette natürlich noch durch das Röhrchen... 
FERTIG!

Erster Funktionstest (2 kleine Touren am WE mit ein paar Treppen runter und rauf): 
SUPER, kein Schleifgeräusch, kein Kraftverlust beim Treten, Schalten funktioniert wie vorher und kein Kettenklappern und bisher kein Kettenrunterfallen mehr.

Gruß 78


----------



## CrossX (30. Mai 2011)

Ich war am Wochenende mit meiner Freundin im Harz und sie konnte da die Kettenführung auf Herz und Nieren prüfen. 
Ich bin ziemlich begeistert von dem System. Die Eigenbaulösung war absolut zuverlässig und unauffällig und nicht viel schlechter als die Blackspireführung an meinem Bike. 
Kann das System für Bikes mit 3fach Kurbel nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (30. Mai 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> ... und nicht viel schlechter als die Blackspireführung ...



was kann die denn besser?


----------



## CrossX (30. Mai 2011)

Erstmal kann sie besser aussehen 

Dann ist mit ner normalen Kefü noch gesichtert das die Kette nicht vom kleinen Kettenblatt in Richtung Rahmen fällt und die Blackspire führt zusätzlich noch oben am Kettenblatt. 
Desweiteren ist die ganze Konstruktion um einiges stabiler wenn man richtig DH oder harte Sachen fährt. 
Aber für AM oder Enduro reicht die Röhrchenlösung völlig. Zumal sie einiges leichter ist als die Blackspire.


----------



## Goldi03421 (30. Mai 2011)

Hier gibt es ja jede Menge tolle Bastellösungen. Werde ich morgen auch einmal versuchen. Nur wie bekomme ich die Kette durchs Röhrchen bzw einen Schlauch? Öffnen mit dem passenden Werkzeug und mit einem neuen Kettenschloß wieder verschließen? 
Dann müsste ich mir wohl erstmal einen Kettennieter und ein Kettenschloß besorgen, bevor ich damit anfange.


----------



## 4mate (30. Mai 2011)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3...link-gold.html?uin=4l4mtvb9h6ok1aeikamuuseq64

Passt auch problemlos für Shimano Ketten. Kette ohne Werkzeug de- und montieren.
Wer einmal die Vorteile beim reinigen des Rades erlebt hat, will es nicht mehr missen!
Vor dem waschen Kette entfernen und separat reinigen.


----------



## cytrax (31. Mai 2011)

Nur ich bin so ein obernoob und bekomm das teil net auf


----------



## 4mate (31. Mai 2011)

Nicht zusammendrücken - schieben!


----------



## frogmatic (31. Mai 2011)

Noch einfacher läst sich das Kettenschloss von Connex aus dem Hause Wippermann werkzeuglos öffnen, und ist auch noch made in Tschermoney. 
Sollte auch in keinem guten Touren-Werkzeug fehlen...


----------



## cytrax (31. Mai 2011)

DANKE dann versuch ichs mal mit schieben, muss ja bald mal die neue KeFü dran


----------



## visualex (31. Mai 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Nur ich bin so ein obernoob und bekomm das teil net auf



Ja, manchmal ist's ganz schön fummelig das Schloss wieder auf zu bekommen. Aber auch dafür gibt es Werkzeug.  Z. B. das hier: Park Tool Kettenschloss-Zange


----------



## CrossX (31. Mai 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Nur ich bin so ein obernoob und bekomm das teil net auf



Keine Angst. Ich hab beim ersten Mal auch daran rumgefummelt wie blöde bis ich mal drauf gekommen bin das man mit ein bisschen Druck schieben muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (31. Mai 2011)

WWUUUUHUUUUUUUU das teil is auf  ganz easy mit SCHIEBEN 
Danke euch


----------



## Deleted 47418 (7. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute,

hatte grad meine C-Guide am Liteville 301 montiert.

PROBLEM: In der Stellung vorn groß 22Z, hinten klein 34Z schleift die Kette am Schalterks Käfig (XT mittellang) so das er klackert!

Hat dzu jemand eine Idee ?

Danke

Mobau


----------



## gmk (7. Juni 2011)

kette zu kurz (?)


----------



## ONE78 (7. Juni 2011)

oder c-guide zu weit hinten 

haste nen bild davon


----------



## Alamo (8. Juni 2011)

Sollte doch nicht an der Kettenlänge liegen, dann wärs beim mittleren Blatt vorne ja schon fast ab...

Auf die Gefahr, dass du dich verarscht fühlst - vielleicht beim Einbau die Kette auf der falschen Seite um den 'Nubsi' mittig am Schaltwerkskäfig gelegt?
Ist mir am Anfang beim Kettentausch auch mehrmals passiert.
Wenn du ne neue Kette genommen hast, kann es auch am verschlissenen kleinen Kettenblatt liegen...

Und was meinst du mit 'vorn groß 22Z' und 'hinten klein 34Z'???


----------



## Dease (8. Juni 2011)

Oder vielleicht am Abstand zwischen Schaltwerk und Kassette?


----------



## look kg 481 (8. Juni 2011)

mobau schrieb:


> hi leute,
> 
> hatte grad meine c-guide am liteville 301 montiert.
> 
> ...



foto?


----------



## Deleted 47418 (9. Juni 2011)

Danke

lag hauptsächlich am verdreckten Leitröllchen und an einer zu kurzen Kette.
Aktuells schauts so ausSiehe Anhang)

Wenn die Führig ganz nach vorn geschoben ist machts nur ganz leichte Geräusche am Käfig.

mobau


----------



## ONE78 (9. Juni 2011)

wenn doll stört, bieg doch den alukäfig nen bisschen auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (9. Juni 2011)

mobau schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> lag hauptsächlich am verdreckten Leitröllchen und an einer zu kurzen Kette.
> Aktuells schauts so ausSiehe Anhang)
> ...



und wo streift da was ??


----------



## kermit16 (10. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mich von "Sackmann" inspirieren lassen..


----------



## thomas1969 (14. Juni 2011)

Servus ,

hier mal meine eigens gemachte Kettenführung für mein Trek Remedy . Wiegt alles zusammen genau 29 Gramm , 2 Kabelbinder , ein VA Bügel , ein Sicherungsring , eine Alu Lagerhülse , ein Kunststoffröhrchen und ein Stück Schrumpfschlauch mit Klebebeschichtung . Va Bügel durch Alu Lagerhülse damit der Bügel beweglich bleibt , mit dem Sicherungsring kann der Bügel dann nicht weg , die Unterseite des VA Bügels in die Einfräsung von der Kunststoffhülse , Schrumpfschlauch drüber und heiß machen , bombenfest . Mit den 2 Kabelbindern an der Kettenstrebe befestigt .


----------



## Sackmann (14. Juni 2011)

Sehr schön, Kermit. 
Wenn meine denn mal abfällt mach ich sie auch mit zwei Kabelbindern fest. Ist bestimmt etwas stabiler. Bis jetzt hat die Halterung aber alles mitgemacht.
Soweit zufrieden mit der C/Guide?


----------



## kermit16 (15. Juni 2011)

Ja, ich bin rundrum zufrieden!
Vor allem weil es nicht mehr so viel klappert...


----------



## thomas1969 (17. Juni 2011)

So , 
habe heute wieder ein bißchen gebastelt , nach meiner Kettenführung für die Kettenstrebe ohne Halterung für die Außenhülle ( Trek Remedy ) nun eine Kettenführung die man an der Außenhülle unter der Kettenstrebe befestigen kann ( für mein BMC Trailfox ) . Einfach ein VA Rundstab gebogen , oben 2 VA Hülsen angeschweißt und unten mit einem Klebeschrumpfschlauch die schwarze Kunststoffhülse montiert . Wiegt alles zusammen nur 19 Gramm und sieht optisch wie ich finde doch sehr ansprechend aus .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (17. Juni 2011)

Die Sache mit dem VA Rundstahl gefällt mir optisch richtig gut. 
Ist das Ganze nach dem Biegen stabil genug? Verbiegt sich das nicht wieder zurück? Ansonsten müsste ich mal gucken wo ich sowas her bekomme.


----------



## thomas1969 (18. Juni 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem VA Rundstahl gefällt mir optisch richtig gut.
> Ist das Ganze nach dem Biegen stabil genug? Verbiegt sich das nicht wieder zurück? Ansonsten müsste ich mal gucken wo ich sowas her bekomme.



Hallo ,

absolut keine Chance das wieder aufzubiegen , 5 mm Rundstab und mit den kleinen Radien , das ist superstabil . Um die komplette Kettenführung anzufertigen brauche ich genau 40 Minuten , den fertigen Rundstab biegen , die beiden Ösen drehen und anschweißen und die schwarze PE Hülse drehen .


----------



## GravityForce (20. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute,

wo kann man die C/Guide denn bestellen? Google findet da ja nicht wirklich viel...

Grüße!


----------



## CrossX (20. Juni 2011)

Jaja. Google, das unbekannte Wesen 

Bitte sehr:
http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/Bionicon-C-Guide-Kettenfuehrung/7412.html


----------



## 4mate (20. Juni 2011)

GravityForce schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> wo kann man die C/Guide denn bestellen? Google findet da ja nicht wirklich viel...
> 
> Grüße!


  ...eine merkwürdige Ausrede für Unvermögen und/oder Faulheit:

http://www.google.de/search?q=Kette...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## GravityForce (21. Juni 2011)

@4mate: So schlau bin ich auch! Wie du aber selbst in deinem tollen Screenshot erkennen kannst, spuckt der Herr Google nur die Bionicon Webseite und ein paar wenige Webshops aus...bei denen teilweise die C/Guide auch nicht mehr Lieferbar ist.
"Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!" ;D
Ich habe nicht geschrieben "Google findet *nichts"*, sondern "findet *nicht wirklich viel"*!
Is ein Unterschied ;D

@CrossX: THX für den Link!

RIDE ON!


----------



## Hirnkot (21. Juni 2011)

Wie wäre es bei/nach der Suche auf "shopping" zu klicken??
Die Selbstständigkeit hier lässt doch sehr zu wünschen übrig...


----------



## GravityForce (21. Juni 2011)

Ok "shopping" wär ne Idee gewesen ;D
hab ich bis gerade ehrlich gesagt noch nie wirklich beachtet...man lernt nie aus.

Aber die Freundlichkeit wird hier auch nicht gerade mit dem Anmeldebutton verteilt?

Leute für das scheiß Wetter kann ich nix, ich hab nur ne Frage gestellt...wenn sie euch zu blöd war, Antwortet nicht drauf ;D

Ansonsten, geht raus biken!


----------



## 08-15 (21. Juni 2011)

verstehe die Aufregung nicht.
Ein bekanntes Onlineauktionshaus bietet das Teil sackweise an, oder?


----------



## GravityForce (21. Juni 2011)

Echt? Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (21. Juni 2011)

Aber ich hab wirklich nichtmal 30 Sekunden bei Google gebraucht. War glaub ich der sechste Eintrag auf der ersten Seite. Ein wenig Eigeninitaitive darf es dann schon sein.


----------



## Gummischwain (21. Juni 2011)

Jungs! Is gut jetzt! *neeeerv*

Wer zu blöd zum selber suchen ist gehört einfach ignoriert! Fäddisch!
Bei den meisten ist es eh nur Faulheit!


----------



## fhmuc (24. Juni 2011)

kermit16 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich von "Sackmann" inspirieren lassen..



Will ich auch haben, aus welchen Einzelteilen ist das Befestigungsmaterial zusammengebaut?


----------



## ONE78 (24. Juni 2011)

also ich hab heute die ersten schlechten erfahrungen mit der führung.
zwei kettenabwürfe an einem tag!
der erste bei einer treppenabfahrt, der zweite beim schnellen schalten während einer leichter rüttelfahrt...

verdammt, nun muss ich mir doch noch ne führung oben dranbauen.


----------



## collectives (25. Juni 2011)

Nettes 301  Wieviel Zähne hat das Blatt 36?, kommst du damit überall noch hoch?
Probier einfach mal die Kettenspannung zu erhöhen.
Das Abspringen der Kette wird durch die untere Kettenführung nicht wahrscheinlicher, eher umgekehrt. Längfristiger würde ich aber auf jeden Fall oben auch ne Führung dranmachen


----------



## look kg 481 (25. Juni 2011)

ONE78 schrieb:


> also ich hab heute die ersten schlechten erfahrungen mit der führung.
> ...




Also bei aller Liebe wenn dir ohne Umwerfer OBEN die Kette *dann oben * runterfliegt dann kann die Führung unten Dir da nicht helfen ...

Auf dem Bild schaut mir auch für das eine Blatt die Kette zu lang aus, dann schlägt sie extrem und fliegt OBEN runter (wie auch schon von meinem Vorschreiber bemerkt)


----------



## kermit16 (27. Juni 2011)

fhmuc schrieb:


> Will ich auch haben, aus welchen Einzelteilen ist das Befestigungsmaterial zusammengebaut?



2 Kabelbinder
1 Stück Bowdenzug
2 Endkappen
2 http://www.roseversand.de/product/detail/aid:38479
das ganze garniert mit etwas Sekundenkleber
und natürlich 
1 c/guide in beliebiger Farbe


----------



## ONE78 (27. Juni 2011)

collectives schrieb:


> Nettes 301  Wieviel Zähne hat das Blatt 36?, kommst du damit überall noch hoch?
> Probier einfach mal die Kettenspannung zu erhöhen.
> Das Abspringen der Kette wird durch die untere Kettenführung nicht wahrscheinlicher, eher umgekehrt. Längfristiger würde ich aber auf jeden Fall oben auch ne Führung dranmachen



das blatt hat 35zähne. und für mich und meine berge passt das sehr gut.

mehr spannung probier ich mal aus aber auf dem großen ritzel sah das schon ziemlich eng aus...


----------



## lau (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen
Hat denn schon jemand erfahrung wie lange so ein Kunstoffteil hält?
                Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firesurfer (3. Juli 2011)

bisher funkt das teil


----------



## frogmatic (4. Juli 2011)

firesurfer schrieb:


> bisher *funkt* das teil



Morse oder Kurzwelle?


----------



## patrich (9. Juli 2011)

Meine Eigenbau-Kefü. 2 VA Teile und ein Stück alte Mopedkette...






l


----------



## patrich (9. Juli 2011)

Wie krieg ich das Bild grösser?


----------



## arne2009 (11. Juli 2011)

meine Ketteführung (originale von Bionicon) hat sich gestern leider verabschiedet ((


----------



## ONE78 (11. Juli 2011)

gehts auch genauer? --> bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yako54 (11. Juli 2011)

Bei meiner C/guide hat sich die Kette nach ca. 300 km schon deutlich ins Röhrchen eingearbeitet. Statt das Röhrchen zu ersetzen würde ich es statt dessen gerne nur um 45 Grad drehen. Hat einer ne Idee, wie ich das Teil am besten neu befestige?

- Welcher Kleber...
- Mit oder ohne Schrumpfschlauch etc.

Grüße


----------



## Masberg (11. Juli 2011)

habs einfach mit ner Zange gedreht; ist jetzt zwar beweglich im Schlauch hält aber ohne Probleme


----------



## berkel (12. Juli 2011)

ONE78 schrieb:


> verdammt, nun muss ich mir doch noch ne führung oben dranbauen.


Oder eine "MRP 1X" oder "e13 XCX" dran bauen.

Bei mir hat es ohne obere Führung auch nicht funktioniert. Ich fahre z.Zt. noch mit 2-fach ohne Umwerfer und unten einer Ghetto-Kefü (C-Guide Selbstbau). Fuktioniert zwar besser als gedacht (vor allem super leise!), aber ohne obere Führung oder eben einem Umwerfer funktioniert es nicht gescheit im Gelände.


----------



## siebenacht (13. Juli 2011)

@ berkel, @ ONE78
Das scheint ein besonderes Bikeproblem zu sein (Ihr fahrt doch beide Liteville, oder?).
Mein Liteville hatte damals auch gerne die Kette von den Kettenblättern befördert, warum auch immer. Bei dem neuen Bike war es deutlich weniger und mit der Selbstbaukettenführung frei nach Bionicon gar nicht mehr trotz fetter Treppenabfahrten etc.

Gruß 78


----------



## berkel (13. Juli 2011)

@siebenacht
Das Problem habe ich auch an meinem Banshee. Fährst du denn ohne Umwerfer? Die Kette fällt halt leicht runter wenn oben keinerlei Führung ist.


----------



## look kg 481 (13. Juli 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> @siebenacht
> Das Problem habe ich auch an meinem Banshee. Fährst du denn ohne Umwerfer? Die Kette fällt halt leicht runter wenn oben keinerlei Führung ist.



Ja servus Berkel

haste meine Mails bekommen?

Zu der KeFü schonmal drüber nachgedacht oben das Selbstbauteil auch zu verwenden, sollte evtl an der ISG festmachbar sein....


----------



## siebenacht (13. Juli 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> @siebenacht
> Das Problem habe ich auch an meinem Banshee. Fährst du denn ohne Umwerfer? Die Kette fällt halt leicht runter wenn oben keinerlei Führung ist.



Ich frage mich gerade, wie schaltest Du denn bei einer 2fach-Kurbel ohne Umwerfer? Und warum sollte man auf den Umwerfer verzichten? Um 160g zu sparen?

Wie gesagt, beim Liteville fiel die Kette trotz Umwerfer sehr oft runter und es kam öfter zu Kettenklemmern, warum auch immer. Andere hatten damals auch das Problem. Vielleicht hat deshalb Syntace die Kettenführung für Liteville so schnell entwickelt. 

Gruß 78


----------



## look kg 481 (13. Juli 2011)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, wie schaltest Du denn bei einer 2fach-Kurbel ohne Umwerfer?
> 
> Gruß 78


Er hat dort eine sehr Lustige "*S*ticky *F*inger *S*hifter" Technik die bei den Mitfahrern für  sorgt ....


----------



## frogmatic (19. Juli 2011)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde - vor allem diejenigen, die sich das Röhrchen so schnell angeraspelt haben:

Gibt es einen Zusammenhang zwischen dem Verschleiß, und der Anzahl/Größe der Kettenblätter?
Sprich, geht das Röhrchen schneller hin wenn die Kette steiler einläuft?

Könnten bitte diejenigen mit dem starken Verschleiß mal kurz verraten, wieviele Kettenblätter sie fahren?

Danke!


----------



## Masberg (19. Juli 2011)

20/36


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (25. Juli 2011)

Du hast meine schöne Theorie zunichte gemacht...


----------



## Goddi8 (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
jemand hier der die Bionicon c/guide in Verbindung mit einem 20er Kettenblatt fährt? 
Ich hab bei mir am Liteville 301 MK5 das Problem, dass beim Schalten mittel auf klein die Kette hochgezogen wird (und dann schön klemmt). Allerdings nur unter (leichter) Last. Ich bin nicht sicher ob das an der C/Guide liegt oder an den Stylo Kettenblättern.
Noch jemand?


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Juli 2011)

Das Kettenblatt zieht hoch, weils vielelicht schon Heifischzähne hat mit Unterschnitten, die C-guide kommt dann erst etwas später ins Spiel.


----------



## Goddi8 (29. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Das Kettenblatt zieht hoch, weils vielelicht schon Heifischzähne hat mit Unterschnitten, die C-guide kommt dann erst etwas später ins Spiel.



Nein, das Kettenblatt ist OK (<500km).


----------



## rayc (29. Juli 2011)

Eine Kefü kann für das Hochziehen verantwortlich sein.
Das tritt massiv bei der Syntace Kefü SCS I und SCS II auf.

Ist leicht zu klären, einfach Kefü demontieren und probefahren.

Ich wollte die c/guide eigentlich an mein Scott Spark montieren, aber leider schleift sie auf den kleinen Kettenbaltt am Reifen.
Diese Lsg. passt also nicht an jedes Bike.

ray


----------



## Goddi8 (29. Juli 2011)

Ray, danke. 
Das habe ich vergessen zu schreiben. Ohne die C/guide habe ich das Problem bisher nicht. Mir geht's eher darum ob das Problem jemand hat/hatte und eine Lösung gefunden hat ohne die c/Guide zu demontieren.


----------



## Jrsd (30. Juli 2011)

Darf mal ich fragen, was genau das hier ist (Bionicon Webseite):







Wird es eine andere Ausführung geben als die jetzige?


----------



## Psisp (30. Juli 2011)

Hi

War auch mal im Bastelkeller und hab ein Alu-Streifen von Obi verwendet, kostet keine 3â¬. Einfach ein U geformt, mit Schlauch zur DÃ¤mpfung beklebt und mit Kabelbinder unter der Kettenstrebe montiert, funkt eins A!


----------



## kermit16 (31. Juli 2011)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Ray, danke.
> Das habe ich vergessen zu schreiben. Ohne die C/guide habe ich das Problem bisher nicht. Mir geht's eher darum ob das Problem jemand hat/hatte und eine Lösung gefunden hat ohne die c/Guide zu demontieren.



Servus Goddi8,
ich habe auch ein 20er Mountain Goat montiert. Mir hat es am Anfang zweimal die Kette hochgezogen- das war allerdings noch ohne C-Guide; jetzt ist alles eingefahren und läuft problemlos.
Ich vermute mal, daß es am 20er lag.
Oder hast du die Kurbel nicht sauber nachgearbeitet, so daß sich hier vielleicht die Kette verklemmt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (31. Juli 2011)

Hi Kermit16,

danke für den Tipp. Das 20er funktioniert aber einwandfrei. Ich hab das Problem nur mit montierter C/Guide. 
Ich habe diese jetzt mal ein wenig weiter hinten montiert. Siehe da auf einmal klemmt es vom großen auf's mittlere Blatt. Noch weiter nach hinten ist im Moment alles OK.
Ich werde noch mal mal altes 32er Mountain Goat montieren und mal schaun ob es dann wieder besser geht. Ich hab immer noch die SRAM Blätter im Verdacht.
Schönen Sonntag 
Thorsten


----------



## siebenacht (1. August 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich wollte die c/guide eigentlich an mein Scott Spark montieren, aber leider schleift sie auf den kleinen Kettenbaltt am Reifen.
> Diese Lsg. passt also nicht an jedes Bike.
> ...



Einfach weiter nach hinten anbauen, ca. auf der Höhe der Felge, dann kann nichts am Reifen schleifen.
Gruß 78


----------



## siebenacht (1. August 2011)

Jrsd schrieb:


> Darf mal ich fragen, was genau das hier ist (Bionicon Webseite):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




edit: Da Du jetzt Dein Bild geändert hast, verstehe Deine Frage nicht mehr.
Auf dem alten Bild war die alte Ausführung zu sehen, auf dem neuen Bild die neue Ausführung.


----------



## mtblukas (2. August 2011)

Hab auch mal gebastelt..





Kann man so lassen oder?


----------



## Jrsd (3. August 2011)

siebenacht schrieb:


> edit: Da Du jetzt Dein Bild geändert hast, verstehe Deine Frage nicht mehr.
> Auf dem alten Bild war die alte Ausführung zu sehen, auf dem neuen Bild die neue Ausführung.



Bionicon hat das Bild gewechselt, nicht ich. Schade...


----------



## Goldi03421 (5. August 2011)

kermit16 schrieb:


> 2 Kabelbinder
> 1 Stück Bowdenzug
> 2 Endkappen
> 2 http://www.roseversand.de/product/detail/aid:38479
> ...



Kann man als Bowdenzug und Endkappen das hier nehmen:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-schaltaussenhuelle-40125/aid:40127

Hab so Zeug hier halt leider nicht herum liegen. Passt das mit 4mm Durchmesser von der Aussenhülle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit16 (6. August 2011)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Kann man als Bowdenzug und Endkappen das hier nehmen:
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-schaltaussenhuelle-40125/aid:40127
> 
> Hab so Zeug hier halt leider nicht herum liegen. Passt das mit 4mm Durchmesser von der Aussenhülle?



Servus,
das kannst du hernehmen; 4mm ist das normale Standardmaß für Schaltzüge.
Viel Spaß beim Basteln


----------



## keroson (6. August 2011)

Jrsd schrieb:


> Darf mal ich fragen, was genau das hier ist (Bionicon Webseite):
> 
> Wird es eine andere Ausführung geben als die jetzige?



In Saalbach hatter einer von den Bioniconisten eine etwas andere Kettenführung montiert. Ein Prototyp. Mehr weiß ich allerdings nicht. Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein Bild geschossen?


----------



## Goldi03421 (6. August 2011)

Danke Kermit!


----------



## saturno (6. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Hab auch mal gebastelt..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



passt würde der metzger zu seinem alten fleischerhaken sagen


----------



## demiano (8. August 2011)

Als Ingeniuer möchte ich mal behaupten, dass ein Gelenk in der KeFü (Bionicon) an der sich das eloxierte Alu aufgabelt den Verschleiß und somit auch die Geräuschentwicklung mindern würde.
Würde sich dann auch besser automatisch, winkeltechnisch an 3-fach anpassen. 
Auch zwei Kettenglieder (keine Fahrradkette) könnten erwünschten Effekt haben.

Was meint ihr?

Gruß Demian


----------



## keroson (8. August 2011)

keep it simple!


----------



## CrossX (8. August 2011)

Es gibt ja (zumindest bei meiner Eigenbaulösung) quasi keinen Verschleiß und keine Geräuschentwicklung. Die Auslenkung aus der Mittellage ist sehr gering, deshalb würde so ein Gelenk nicht wirklich Sinn machen. Und wenn es bei der original Kefü an dem Kabelzug montiert ist, hat man ja quasi ein Lager worum es sich dreht.


----------



## Gummischwain (9. August 2011)

Psisp schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> War auch mal im Bastelkeller und hab ein Alu-Streifen von Obi verwendet, kostet keine 3â¬. Einfach ein U geformt, mit Schlauch zur DÃ¤mpfung beklebt und mit Kabelbinder unter der Kettenstrebe montiert, funkt eins A!



Finde ich top weil simpel!

Schau dir mal die LÃ¶sung vom Jan an (post 177). Der hat da "damals" ne Ã¤hnliche LÃ¶sung gebaut und wollte die noch verfeinern. Die war angelehnt an die Syntace-Variante. Das Konzept ist in meinen Augen das einzig Wahre. 
Dieses Bionicon-Wackel-Dings und dessen Nachbildung als RÃ¶hrchen+Fleischerhaken+zig Kabelbinder-Version Ã¼berzeugt mich persÃ¶nlich Ã¼berhaupt nicht. Vor allem wegen der Optik, die ist teilweise echt grausig - wenn auch funktionell.

Aber ist halt Geschmackssache, gell.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (14. August 2011)

ihr benuzt die führung nur zusätzlich, hat einer erfahrung damit die als kettenspanner bei ss antrieb zu nutzen


----------



## Strotch (14. August 2011)

Servus,

gestern einfach C/guide spontan gekauft und an nix böses gedacht. Daheim feststellen dürfen, dass die an meinem Bionicon SS gar nicht funzen kann... (siehe pic).

Daher meine Frage, was den andere SS-Fahrer evtl. gebastelt haben 









Grüße
Strotch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Psisp (15. August 2011)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> ihr benuzt die führung nur zusätzlich, hat einer erfahrung damit die als kettenspanner bei ss antrieb zu nutzen



Mis Doppel-S Antrieb meinst du wohl Singlespeed? Funktioniert wenn überhaupt nur mehr schlecht als recht, weil dir die Führung der Kette oben am Kettenblatt fehlt, wo sie aber am wichtigsten ist, da hier die Kette unbedingt auf dem KB bleiben muss. Bei meiner U-Profil-Lösung ist mir die Kette auf vom 1x10 Antrieb gefallen, weil oben die Führung fehlte. Kann ich also nicht wirklich empfehlen.

@Strotch: Was du brauchst ist ein stinknormaler Chainguide, der am Tretlager befestigt wird. Du hast das Glück, dass dir keine Teile der Hinterbauschwinge im Weg sein werden, von daher hast du freie Auswahl!


----------



## Strotch (15. August 2011)

Psisp schrieb:


> @Strotch: Was du brauchst ist ein stinknormaler Chainguide, der am Tretlager befestigt wird. Du hast das Glück, dass dir keine Teile der Hinterbauschwinge im Weg sein werden, von daher hast du freie Auswahl!



Thx Psisp! Dann werd ich mich mal schlau machen, was es da gscheits gibt 

Grüße Strotch


----------



## Gummischwain (15. August 2011)

Strotch schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> gestern einfach C/guide spontan gekauft und an nix böses gedacht. Daheim feststellen dürfen, dass die an meinem Bionicon SS gar nicht funzen kann... (siehe pic).
> ...


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (15. August 2011)

fahre ja kein schaltwerk zum kette spannen sondern nur denn unteren teil einer boxguide also kann oben nix runterfallen bei meinem singlespeed antrieb ,da das aber sehr schwer ist wolte ich das mal testen,habe keine horizontalen ausfallenden


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (24. August 2011)

Hey,

da ich gerade am Tegernsee bin, habe ich den Jungs von Bionicon mal einen Besuch abgestattet und bin auch mit ihnen eine Tour gefahren. Offensichtlich basteln die da gerade schon an einer neuen Version, der C/guide 2 (vermute ich mal) herum.

Das Funktionsprinzip scheint grundsÃ¤tzlich das gleiche, allerdings gibtâs jetzt wohl noch eine zweite schwenkende Achse â ich vermute, dass dadurch der GerÃ¤uschpegel durch die Neigung reduziert werden soll?!

Das Teil soll wohl auch noch in Alu kommen. Ich durfte Fotos machen, aber viel mehr wollte man mir bis dato nicht sagenâ¦ =(









Klingt vielversprechendâ¦


----------



## CrossX (24. August 2011)

Sieht auf jeden Fall mächtig stabil aus gegen die derzeitige Variante. Ich nehme mal an die bekommt noch ne Schlankheitskur bevor sie auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## Goddi8 (24. August 2011)

Aha abgekupfert 
Das soll wohl auch den Abrieb am Röhrchen minimieren. Hab meine mittlerweile auch schräg montiert, sodass die Kette nicht mehr ganz so steil läuft.


----------



## guruW (25. August 2011)

Interview mit Dirk Lüde: Entwickler der c/guide

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBte82Ip0zc"]cguide evolution.mov      - YouTube[/nomedia]


greez guru


----------



## siebenacht (26. August 2011)

So, nach einer harten Zeit für die Selbstbaulösung mit dem Original-Ersatzröhrchen kann ich bestätigen, das Teil funktioniert wirklich gut und hält auch im harten Einsatz, nur der Verschleiß ist wohl recht hoch. In dem Röhrchen waren schon deutliche Schleifspuren der Kette "eingefräst". Der Vorteil bei meiner Selbstbaulösung ist aber, dass man das Röhrchen leicht abbauen und drehen kann. Somit könnte man im Idealfall das Röhrchen vierfach verdreht verwenden. Beim Original von Bionicon ist wohl das Röhrchen verklebt, so dass das Drehen mit deutlich mehr Aufwand verbunden ist. 

Also wer viel fährt und dabei auch viel tritt also nicht nur bergabfliegt, verbraucht wohl mehr als ein Röhrchen pro Saison, wenn er es nicht dreht. Das hängt aber vielleicht auch vom Schaltwerk, also der jeweiligen Kettenspannung, ab.

Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (28. August 2011)

guruW schrieb:


> Interview mit Dirk Lüde: Entwickler der c/guide
> 
> cguide evolution.mov      - YouTube
> 
> ...



Außerdem ist vor uns noch Niemand auf diese einfache Version gekommen, so dass wir die Möglichkeit genutzt haben die Idee zu patentieren und umzusetzen. Bei dem Gewicht (12g) muss man nicht lange überlegen, ob man sich eine Kettenführung ans Rad schraubt.


vor einigen jahren bereits hat peter denk eine kettenführung bestehen aus plastikrohr und aluhalter entworfen, name war chain trapp er war der zeit leider weit vorraus und damals wollteeigentlich keiner sowas. das teil funktionierte einwandfrei


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/836374


bild ist eigentum vom user jochenssohn


----------



## Sackmann (28. August 2011)

Also die chaintrapp is ja wirklich mal richtig schick! Kann mir gar nicht erklären, warum sich dieses Meisterstück an Ingenieurskunst keiner ans Fahrrad schrauben wollte. Warum hat´s diese Teil dann nicht in Serie gegen? Ich frage mich immer noch, warum sich so viele über diese kleine C/Guide aufregen. Bionicon hat dieses Teil als erster rausgebracht und anscheinend scheints ja noch relativ gut zu funktionieren. Also was soll das ganze?! Man sollte das solch kleinen Firmen schonmal gönnen. Habe gerade in noch einem anderen Thread gesehen, dass jemand die neue Version geposted hat, und da schreibt dann ein zweiter, dass es das gleiche schon von Specialized gibt.  Sobald Specialized, Scott, Cannondale oder Liteville was rausbringt, ist es das Nonplusultra. Die können sowas auch einfach mal so aus dem Millionenbudget rausschnitzen und wenns nix wird, dann redet in einem Jahr keiner mehr drüber.


----------



## Toolkid (30. August 2011)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> da ich gerade am Tegernsee bin, habe ich den Jungs von Bionicon mal einen Besuch abgestattet und bin auch mit ihnen eine Tour gefahren. Offensichtlich basteln die da gerade schon an einer neuen Version, der C/guide 2 (vermute ich mal) herum.
> 
> ...



Sieht eher nach dem Exustarmodell aus:




Quelle:http://www.exustar.com/2011/ccg20.html


----------



## CrossX (30. August 2011)

Wäre schon lustig, wenn die Jungs von Bionicon nichtmal ihr eigenes Modell fahren sondern bei der Konkurenz kaufen


----------



## guruW (30. August 2011)

Bionicon wird sich wohl kaum ein paar Tage vor der Eurobike die Gelegenheit nehmen lassen, die neue Version exklusiv zu präsentieren. Zumal sie auch im Teaservideo ihre eigene Lösung unkenntlich machen.

Ich denke, die gezeigte Lösung kommt der Version 2 von der Idee recht nahe, dürfte aber komplett anders ausschauen.

greez guru


----------



## Alex-F (31. August 2011)

Bionicon Facebook Seite:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (1. September 2011)

denkt auch jemand daran, daß die leute am tegernsee keine spritzgussabteilung haben und somit die produktion auslagern?

was macht man? man sucht einen partner, der das ganze für einen fertigt.
idealerweise jemanden der das kann und der im selben geschäft ist.
per lizenzabkommen kann man für den heimischen markt den preis drücken und pipapo...


----------



## visualex (1. September 2011)

Auf pinkbike.com gefunden:


----------



## BaerLee (13. September 2011)

Kaufen, ich will das Teil kaufen! 

http://www.bionicon.com/ac/c-guide-v02


----------



## Felger (17. September 2011)

weiß man schon, wo diese lösung preislich landet? diese lösung bietet mehr vorteile und kann nicht einfach per bastellösung umgesetzt werden. denke, das findet mehr "käufer"


----------



## hypocrisy76 (17. September 2011)

Laut dem Mountainbike Magazin 40 Euro.


----------



## gmk (17. September 2011)

Felger schrieb:


> weiß man schon, wo diese lösung preislich landet? diese lösung bietet mehr vorteile und kann nicht einfach per bastellösung umgesetzt werden. denke, das findet mehr "käufer"


was für mehr vorteile??
die "alte" funktioniert sehr sehr gut!


----------



## Toolkid (17. September 2011)

Hat mich 6h sägen, feilen, schleifen, biegen, bohren und weniger als 20 gekostet:


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (17. September 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> was für mehr vorteile??
> die "alte" funktioniert sehr sehr gut!



Man ist, wie in meinem Fall, nicht mehr darauf angewiesen eine Zugführung unterhalb der Kettenstrebe zu haben


----------



## gmk (17. September 2011)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Man ist, wie in meinem Fall, nicht mehr darauf angewiesen eine Zugführung unterhalb der Kettenstrebe zu haben


war bei der v1 auch nicht nötig
aber besser ausschauen tut sie!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (17. September 2011)

das ist auh richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (18. September 2011)

visualex schrieb:


> Auf pinkbike.com gefunden:



hallo wo kann ich es kaufen

gruss


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (18. September 2011)

das Bike oder die Kettenführung?

die zweite (neue) Version der Kettenführung ist noch nicht erhältlich.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (19. September 2011)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Sieht eher nach dem Exustarmodell aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spricht irgendwas gegen das Exustar Modell? Wie ist der Preis? Hat die schon jemand?


----------



## paradox (22. September 2011)

exustar ist der hersteller/produzent für bionicon, entwickelt wurde es in d-land von bionicon. 
also kein exustar modell so erhältlich.


----------



## saturno (22. September 2011)

paradox schrieb:


> exustar ist der hersteller/produzent für bionicon, entwickelt wurde es in d-land von bionicon.
> also kein exustar modell so erhältlich.



abwarten.


----------



## Toolkid (23. September 2011)

paradox schrieb:


> exustar ist der hersteller/produzent für bionicon, entwickelt wurde es in d-land von bionicon.
> also kein exustar modell so erhältlich.



Dann stellt sich für mich die Frage, warum ist das Exustarmodell mit dem Eurobike Award 2010 ausgezeichnet (also schon gut ein Jahr "auf dem Markt") und Bionicon bewirbt sein Modell als Neuentwicklung?


----------



## frogmatic (23. September 2011)

Man nennt es "Marketing" - irgendwas behaupten damit alle das Produkt toll finden und wie wild kaufen.


----------



## kevinphillip (27. September 2011)

Weiß jemand wo es die exustar kefü  zukaufen gibt.


----------



## Sackmann (27. September 2011)

@ Kevinphillip: Ruf doch mal bei Bionicon an... ;-)

Hat vielleicht jemand was von der Exustar Kettenführung auf der Eurobike 2010 gehört? Exustar produziert die neue Kettenführung für Bionicon und sie werben auf ihrer Homepage mit dem Eurobike-Award der C/Guide 1 von 2010. Einen Eurobike Award 2010 für eine Exustar Kettenführung hat es nicht gegeben. Man hätte sonst von dem Teil auch überall in Magazinen gelesen. So schwer ist das aber doch wirklich nicht zu verstehen. 
Dass Exustar die Kettenführung schon vor der Eurobike 2011 auf die Homepage gestellt haben war allerdings kein so kluger Schachzug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFreak (7. Oktober 2011)

stimmt das,das die neue Führung zum Januar hin erhältlich sein soll?


----------



## Tshikey (7. Oktober 2011)

... hier noch ein Eigenbau mittels (Wein-) Flaschenkorken aus Kunstsoff:







Beschreibung: Flaschen-Korken ( Kunststoff), auf 11mm aufbohren,  Rand evtl. mit Edding schwärzen, längs einsägen, 
um Kette legen, mit  dehnbarem schwarzen Isolierband straff umwickeln und mittels O-Ring  (hier 25x3) u. 2-4 Kabelbindern 
an Schaltzugöse o.ä. befestigen, testen  ob die Kette gut hindurchläuft (fräst sich noch etwas ein) und vorwärts  wie 
rückwärts nichts schleift (oder O-Ring beweglicher / steifer  befestigen) - fertig!

Weitere Bilder in der Galerie oder hier auch ein kleines Video:


 Tshikey


----------



## Alex de Large (8. Oktober 2011)

coole Idee!

Wie lang hält denn so ein Korken?


----------



## Hirnkot (8. Oktober 2011)

Cool??
Eher hässlich!!


----------



## gmk (8. Oktober 2011)

MrFreak schrieb:


> stimmt das,das die neue Führung zum Januar hin erhältlich sein soll?



hoffe, ja
und es dauert nicht wieder so ewig lang wie beider ersten


----------



## saturno (8. Oktober 2011)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> coole Idee!
> 
> Wie lang hält denn so ein Korken?



ist doch egal, wenn hinüber einfach die nächste flasche stoff leeren und schon haste ersatz. und du kannst es ganz gut gegenüber der besseren hälfte begründen, warum jetzt soviele bottels im kühlschrank liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeRace (11. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hatte mal eine E-Mail an Bionicon geschrieben wegen der c.guide v.02.

Zur Info:

ZITAT:
Hallo XXXXX,

die c/guide 2.0 wird ab Jan. 2012 verfügbar sein.
Die c/guide kann entweder bei uns direkt (per E-Mail oder per Tel.) 
bestellt werden.
Wer und ob sie im Internet angeboten wird kann ich nicht sagen, da dies eine Sache der Händler ist.
Sie wird 39,90 kosten und ca. 20g wiegen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best Regards
renä

ZITAT ENDE:


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (11. Oktober 2011)

Klingt gut


----------



## MrFreak (11. Oktober 2011)

oh wirklich,danke.


----------



## Apeman (14. Oktober 2011)

cool danke leute!


----------



## keinewerbung (26. Oktober 2011)

So... hab auch mal gebastelt..

Material:

- 1 Klappscharnier
- 2 dicke 3 dünne Kabelbinder
- 1 St. Wasserschlauch
- Isolierband

Klappscharnier gekürzt und ein hohles viereck rein gefräst.
alles mit isolierband umwickelt. 
Schlauch am scharnier befestigen und alles am Rahmen befestigen...

danke des Klappscharniers auch für 3 fach kurbeln geeigent und alles sehr stabil  Kosten 3 euro


----------



## cytrax (26. Oktober 2011)

Endlich auch für Bikes ohne Zugführung an den Kettenstreben


----------



## chorge (27. Oktober 2011)

Schade, dass es noch bis Januar dauert! Hab die v1 an meinem Helius verbaut, und schon diese funktioniert super. Die neue dürfte vielleicht noch nen Touch leiser sein...


----------



## kuka.berlin (27. Oktober 2011)

Schon vor ein paar Wochen her, dass ich das Teil gebastelt hab.
Ich war vorab eher skeptisch, da ich Bedenken gegenüber der Führung beim Rückwärtstreten hatte.

Eine Adaption bei den Rahmen und dem Kettenstrebenschutz machte es nötig einen neuen Halter zu bauen. 
Das Ergebnis ist aber sogar leichter als das Original 

 Kuka


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. November 2011)

Sieht doch schonmal ganz gut aus.

http://www.bionicon.com/home/337-erster-test-bionicon-cguide-v02

http://www.bionicon.com/images/stories/hl_111026_freeride_cguide/hl_111026_freeride_cguide_test.pdf


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. November 2011)

Ich wäre da noch vorsichtig, da steht wieder mal nix dabei, wie schnell das Röhrchen verschleisst und drehen kann man das jetzt auch nicht mehr so wirklich, eventuell noch einmal und das war es dann aber auch.
Da sind die Eigenbaulösungen doch viel günstiger und genauso wirksam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laiti01 (6. November 2011)

HomeMade Kettenführung mit DVGW Zulassung 
Pressverbinder von Geberit in Kombi mit einer Halterung für Frontstrahler


----------



## Gummischwain (7. November 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ich wäre da noch vorsichtig, da steht wieder mal nix dabei, wie schnell das Röhrchen verschleisst und drehen kann man das jetzt auch nicht mehr so wirklich, eventuell noch einmal und das war es dann aber auch.
> Da sind die Eigenbaulösungen doch viel günstiger und genauso wirksam.


 


Man sollte nicht immer alles glauben was die "Experten" der Bikebravos erzählen. 
Ich kann mir zudem nicht vorstellen, dass das "Drehgelenk" für das Führungsröllchen lange halten wird. 
Und dann noch 40 Euronen?!! 


@ laiti: Sieht haltbar aus, aber warum haste das Röhrchen so lang gemacht?!
Oder wirkt das nur auf dem Bild so?


----------



## gmk (7. November 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht immer alles glauben was die "Experten" der Bikebravos erzählen.
> Ich kann mir zudem nicht vorstellen, *dass das "Drehgelenk" für das Führungsröllchen lange halten wird. *
> Und dann noch 40 Euronen?!!
> 
> ...



*wieso ?*

bevor ich mir so eine hässliche eigenpfuschlösung aufs rad montiere


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. November 2011)

Na nicht alle Eigenbauten sind hässlich und die Bionicon ist auch keine Schönheit und verschleisst einfach schnell. Und es gibt noch keinen Langzeittest vom neuen Modell, also liegt Gummischwain gar nicht so verkehrt, ein Aufsetzter und das Ding springt aus dem Gelenk und hat dann ne Macke weg.


----------



## Tshikey (7. November 2011)

mein "häßlicher eigenpfusch" hällt übrigens mittlerweile schon über 400 km und zeigt keine 
weiteren bzw. auffälligen abnutzungserscheinungen. 

daher gehe ich jetzt schon mal davon aus, dass meine simple korken-lösung noch recht lange halten wird.

wobei bisher weder bei einer größeren ausfahrt mit fast 200 bikern oder bei unseren sonntagstouren 
in kleiner gruppe je einem anderen meine billiglösung auch nur aufgefallen wäre.....

das teil verrichtet einfach u. unauffällig seinen dienst..... 

die c-guide, gerade jetzt die 2te version, würde mir aber auch gut gefallen, den preis finde
ich nur leider etwas überzogen......


----------



## Gummischwain (8. November 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> *wieso ?*
> 
> bevor ich mir so eine hässliche eigenpfuschlösung aufs rad montiere



Wie hässlich so eine "Eigenpfuschlösung" wird, hängt evtl. von dem jeweiligen und ggfs. mangelnden handwerklichen Geschick ab. 
Hier gab es schon recht vernünftige und auch ansehnliche Lösungen, denen ich allemal mehr zutraue als der KeFü aus dem Ü-Ei! 

Und zum Gelenk: Das Röhrchen wird lediglich eingeklemmt und das Ganze dreht sich quasi nur auf einem simplen Alu-Nippel in einem Plastikloch! Bei der Wandstärke des Röhrchen sind das vielleicht 1-2 mm Einstecktiefe!
Muss ich dazu noch mehr sagen?! 

Nix gegen ne simple Bauweise, aber dann 40 Euro...


----------



## Oigi (8. November 2011)

Ihr fahrt Bikes im Wert von mehreren tausend Euro, pimpt sie so, dass es doch recht ansehnliche Einzelstücke sind und meckert dann über 40 Euro für eine eine Kettenführung wo noch keiner weiß was der Langzeittest sagt. Da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Aber jeder wie ers mag.


----------



## Gummischwain (8. November 2011)

Oigi schrieb:


> Ihr fahrt Bikes im Wert von mehreren tausend Euro, pimpt sie so, dass es doch recht ansehnliche Einzelstücke sind und meckert dann über 40 Euro für eine eine Kettenführung wo noch keiner weiß was der Langzeittest sagt. Da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Aber jeder wie ers mag.



Verstehe ich dich jetzt richtig, dass man nur weil das eigene bike mehrere tausend Euro kostet, grundsätzlich zuviel Geld herumliegen hat? 

Mir geht's nicht um die 40 Euro, aber das Dingen ist es in meinen Augen einfach nicht wert. Da würde ich eher für die ein auf andere Eigenbaulösung hier im Forum die Kohle zahlen. Aber ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Totoxl (8. November 2011)

Zum Thema Eigenpfusch kann ich auch noch was beitragen.
Das Ersatzteil von Bionicon für ein 10er geht voll in Ordnung.
Dazu noch ein Hlater aus der Schrottkiste gebastelt und gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (8. November 2011)

laiti01 schrieb:


> HomeMade Kettenführung mit DVGW Zulassung
> Pressverbinder von Geberit in Kombi mit einer Halterung für Frontstrahler



wahnsinn wie kreativ ihr seid, nur weil eine vernünftig aussehende führung einer firma 39,95 kostet und ihr es euch anscheinend wegen euren überteuerten hobeln nicht mehr leisten könnt, eine solche zu kaufen.

mein tipp was noch billiger ist, 3 kabelbinder über strebe und kette ziehen, natürlich nicht ganz anziehen und schon habt ihr eine führung für lau


----------



## Gummischwain (9. November 2011)

saturno schrieb:


> wahnsinn wie kreativ ihr seid, nur weil eine vernünftig aussehende führung einer firma 39,95 kostet und ihr es euch anscheinend wegen euren überteuerten hobeln nicht mehr leisten könnt, eine solche zu kaufen...
> ....
> *blablabla... man was bin ich lustig.....blablabla*
> ...


 

"_vernünftig aussehende führung_" Ja genau! Das ist ja auch die Hauptsache bei einer KeFü, dass sie schön aussieht!


----------



## Masberg (9. November 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> "_vernünftig aussehende führung_" Ja genau! Das ist ja auch die Hauptsache bei einer KeFü, dass sie schön aussieht!



na klar: Design und Funktion!
Was sonst.


----------



## Gummischwain (9. November 2011)

Masberg schrieb:


> na klar: Design und *Funktion*!
> Was sonst.


 
Und wo bitte stand da jetzt was von Funktion?! 
Lies dir die einzelnen Post vorher doch erst mal durch, einverstanden?


----------



## Masberg (9. November 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Und wo bitte stand da jetzt was von Funktion?!
> Lies dir die einzelnen Post vorher doch erst mal durch, einverstanden?



Im gesamten Fred geht es darum dass jedwede Konstruktion _funktioniert _und sei sie auch noch so häßlich.
Ein gutes Design hat *nur *die c/guide.
Eine gute Funktion aber auch.


----------



## laiti01 (10. November 2011)

...also ich find das Original von 1993 immer noch 



paßte leider nicht mehr an die Kettenstrebe, hat aber immer 1A funktioniert!!!
http://www.crudproducts.com/history/1993
Kann in puncto Gewicht natürlich nicht mehr mithalten, dafür aber haltbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (10. November 2011)

Masberg schrieb:


> ...
> Ein gutes Design hat *nur *die c/guide.
> Eine gute Funktion aber auch.


 
Interessant.
Du redest über ein Produkt, das du weder momentan kaufen kannst, noch dass es dazu irgndwelche Langzeittests oder genrelle Stabilitätstrsts gibt.
Außer den Bikebravos.
Aber duuu weißt definitiv bescheid, dass das Dingen in jedem Fall funzt! Alles klar, mein Fehler!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








laiti01 schrieb:


> ...also ich find das Original von 1993 immer noch
> 
> paßte leider nicht mehr an die Kettenstrebe, hat aber immer 1A funktioniert!!!
> http://www.crudproducts.com/history/1993
> Kann in puncto Gewicht natürlich nicht mehr mithalten, dafür aber haltbar!


 
Das Teil kenne ich auch noch!  
Habe damals versucht mir son Dingen selbst zu bauen aus einem Schaltwerksröllchen und der Hälfte eines Schaltwerkskäfigs!


----------



## Tshikey (10. November 2011)

... na das schaut ja noch richtig maßiv aus!   

und das sollte eine vernünftige kefü auch sein, zumindest für den eigentlich angedachten einsatzzweck (am, enduro, dh, fr)

meine erste bewährungsprobe hatte ich gestern. da bin ich schon etwas heftig über einen unbefestigten waldweg mit viel geäst gepflügt. unter mir hat es nur geknackt u. gekracht und irgendwann habe ich dann festgestellt, dass es mir meinen korken abgerissen hat. anscheinend habe ich einen ast o.ä. hinein bekommen und der kleine kabelbinder am rahmen ist aufgesprungen, korken mit o-ring liefen nun hinten vor dem schaltwerkskäfig.








blöde nur, dass ich vergessen habe mir einen der kabelbinder in mein werkzeug für unterwegs zu legen, dann hätte mich das gestern keine 3 minuten u. ganze 1,8 cent gekostet...., so musst ich ihn aufschneiden u. abnehmen. heute abend mache ich ihn aber gleich wieder dran, dann aber wieder mit 2 kabelbindern am korken, irgendwie hat sich das besser nach der kette ausgerichtet, eben auch bei kurzem rückwärtstreten.

natürlich habe ich mich da auch gefragt, was wäre hier wohl mit der c/guide passiert? hätte ich da auch noch alle teile am rad oder würden die jetzt zerböselt irgendwo im wald liegen? und genau aus diesem grund bin ich nach wie vor von meiner, als auch der ein oder anderen hier vorgestellten lösung einfach eher überzeugt als von dem kleinen schicken teil von bionicon. 

von nutzern oder fürsprecher der c/guide erwünsche ich mir hierzu auch etwas mehr an fakten, als unflätige äußerungen oder unterstellte mutmaßungen   
über unser eigentliches motiv, danke!


----------



## Masberg (10. November 2011)

ich fahre die v1 seit Anfang des Jahres. Und ja! Ich habe großes Vertrauen in die Bionicon Produkte.
@ Tshikey
Vorsicht MTB ist ein gefährlicher Sport! Es kann etwas kaputt gehen. Ästen fielen bereits mein Schaltauge und mein Schaltwerk zum Opfer. Und nun? Alles selbstbauen?


----------



## Gummischwain (10. November 2011)

Masberg schrieb:


> ich fahre die *v1* seit Anfang des Jahres. ...


 
V1 nicht gleich V2!
Merkste wat?!


----------



## Tshikey (10. November 2011)

ich denke auch, dass es wie gummischwain  andeutet, bei der 2. version aufgrund der zweiteiligen bauteile im falle eines crashes anders aussieht als bei der ersten.

schade masberg, dass du uns mit so wenig an persönlicher erfahrung als auch facts versorgst, denn genau das bräuchte man ja, um sich eine meinung zu bilden. und auf andere themen - sprich bauteile, die ebenso kaput gehen können - mag ich mich nicht ablenken lassen. denn das wäre alles off topic u. gehört hier nicht her. hier geht es ausschließlich um die c/guide u. alternativen. 

wobei ich bei meiner zugführung die c/guide auch nicht wirklich praktikabel anbringen könnte. meine eigene lösung stellt für mich daher insgesamt den einfachsten kompromiss dar und so oder zumindest in dieser art wird's wohl auch noch ne ganze weile bleiben!


----------



## Masberg (10. November 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> V1 nicht gleich V2!
> Merkste wat?!



Klar ich bin alt. Wenn es nicht weh tut bin ich tot.



Tshikey schrieb:


> schade masberg, dass du uns mit so wenig an persönlicher erfahrung als auch facts versorgst, denn genau das bräuchte man ja, um sich eine meinung zu bilden.



Bitte schön, aber nur 2:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8280195&postcount=318

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8509747&postcount=494


----------



## Gummischwain (10. November 2011)

Masberg schrieb:


> Klar ich bin alt. Wenn es nicht weh tut bin ich tot.
> ...
> http://


 
@ Tshikey:
Sorry, aber da kannste auch mit ner Parkuhr reden! Dat hat offensichtlich keinen Zweck mit Masberg! 
Er schnallt's einfach nicht! Es geht mir nicht um die V1 sondern darum wie haltbar wohl die V2 sein wird! Aber man sieht ja an den beiden Posts von ihm, wie "unkompliziert" die V1 schon funktioniert hat!


----------



## visualex (10. November 2011)

Hab gerade die V2 in einem Fahrbericht vom 2012er Votec V.SX gesehen (letztes Bild).


----------



## CubeRace (10. November 2011)

Also meiner Meinung nach, wurde die Kettenführung von Bionicon schon ausführlich getestet, und die Designer werden sich sicherlich auch etwas beim Design gedacht haben. 

Das es natürlich noch keine Langzeittest gibt ist klar aber wenn sie keiner Käuft, wir es nie einen Langzeittest geben und Bionicon wird einen Teufel tun und das Produkt weiterentwickeln.

Ich zumindest habe sie mir schon Bestellt (bei Bionicon direkt), und werde sie noch im Dezember bekommen, und dann wir sie an mein neues Fritzz montiert und gefahren, und gefahren, bis es nicht mehr geht.


----------



## Masberg (10. November 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> [...]



Bin dagegen.
Früher war alles besser.
Was Neues kann nicht gut sein.
Gehst du so durchs Leben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (10. November 2011)

CubeRace schrieb:


> Ich zumindest habe sie mir schon Bestellt (bei Bionicon direkt), und werde sie noch im Dezember bekommen, und dann wir sie an mein neues Fritzz montiert und gefahren, und gefahren, bis es nicht mehr geht.



Ich finde die nicht. Hast du einen Link? Finde nur die Version 1.


----------



## Masberg (10. November 2011)

Ruf an: Telefon. +49 8022 660298


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (10. November 2011)

Okay...danke


----------



## Nill (10. November 2011)

mal mein:









geprobt wird am WE bis dahin bleibt die alte als Nothilfe auch noch dran.


----------



## CubeRace (10. November 2011)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Ich finde die nicht. Hast du einen Link? Finde nur die Version 1.



Ich habe per E-Mail bestellt, da ich ich wegen den Farben und Lieferzeiten angefragt hatte.


----------



## firesurfer (11. November 2011)

wie siehts denn mit erfahrungen puncto bionicon  und dreck, schlamm usw...aus

ich habe leider die erfahrung gemacht, dass die kette teilw. hängenbleibt wenn das teil verschlammt is 

abgerissen is sie mir auch schon..da hat sich ein kettenglied plötzlich gelöst..und ratsch....weg war sie...hatte ich davor noch nie..

und in letzter zeit passiert das öfters...
bleibt die kettenführung an kettengliedern hängen...und biegt sie auf ???
da merkt man plötzlich während der fahrt einen komischen widerstand bzw. ein leichtes schlagen der kette...und ein kettenglied is schon wieder aufgebogen !!!!    


habe das teil seit fast einen halben jahr auf meinem bike...bisher voll  
aber in letzter zeit häufen sich die kettenprobleme....

gibts da ähnliche erfahrungen????????????


----------



## Tshikey (11. November 2011)

@nill, was hast du da bitte als röhrchen benutzt? die wandstärke sieht interessant aus!  

@firesurfer, wie ist denn sonst so der zustand deiner kette? hast du mal alle glieder kontrolliert?


----------



## firesurfer (11. November 2011)

Tshikey schrieb:


> @firesurfer, wie ist denn sonst so der zustand deiner kette? hast du mal alle glieder kontrolliert?



also der kettenzustand war ok...war keine 3 monate alt....habe die kettenglieder beim letzten mal noch alle kontrolliert...hat aber nix genützt


----------



## Tshikey (11. November 2011)

oft verfangen sich auch kleine steinchen oder ästchen in den  kettengliedern u. laufen dann ein kurzes stück mit. vielleicht liegt es  ja eher an den strecken die du in letzter zeit fährst bzw wetterbedingten änderungen vom untergrund.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (11. November 2011)

Hallo Firesurfer,

meine hat jetzt ca. 40THM hoch und runter mitgemacht. Schlamm, Dreck etc hat ihr und der Kette nix ausgemacht.
Drei Probleme
- Aufbiegen SRAM Kettenschloss einmal (also ähnlich wie bei dir). Seit ich das gute alte Wippermann fahre, ist das gelöst
- Abriss der Röhrchenhalterung. Nach ca. 90% der Gesamtleistung ist dieser Schrumpfschlauch abgerissen. Seitdem wird das Röhrchen vom Schnellreperatur Kabelbinder gehalten.
Ursache war glaube ich, dass nach einem Drop die Kefü wohl an die Kurbel geschlagen ist und beim Treten nach oben gebogen wurde. Also eher kein Materialverschleiß.
- Kettenklemmer beim Schalten auf das kleine Blatt. Behoben durch Wechsel des SRAM Blatts auf ein TA

Soweit so gut.


----------



## Masberg (11. November 2011)

abgesehen vom Verschleiß des Röhrchens an sich bislang keinerlei Probleme -> das muss in nächster Zeit nun wirklich gewechselt werden (geschätze KM: 2000 und 50THM); selbst Schlammpackungen hatten eher andere Teile (z.B. Umwerfer) funktionsuntüchtig gemacht.
Das SRAM Kettenschloss hat sich einmal selbständig geöffnet, muss aber nicht Ursache des Röhrchens sein.
Seit Einsatz vor allem keine Kettenabwürfe mehr und darum geht es ja...
Ich kann mich wrklich nicht beklagen und attestiere dem Teil eine gute Funktion ohne schädliche Wirkung auf andere Komponenten.
Ich würde das Teil immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## look kg 481 (11. November 2011)

OFF Topic:



Masberg schrieb:


> (geschätze KM: 2000 und 50THM)





da würd ich nochmal ein büschen nachdenken drüber .....
entweder mehr KM oder weniger HM

ich hab aktuell gemessene 5100km und 64THM und ich fahr viel Steil rauf ....


----------



## Masberg (11. November 2011)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> OFF Topic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nö.  das kommt schon hin. pro Woche im schnitt 1200 HM und 40 KM...
Gondelfahrten außen vor....   eher mehr HM und weniger KM


----------



## Nill (11. November 2011)

Qualifizierten Kommentar:

Der wohnt wohl im 6 Stock mit Fahrstuhl. 

Und ich dachte schon ich wäre der einzige dem diese Zahlen das lächeln ins Gesicht treibt


------------------------------

Ich nehme alles wieder zurück ihr Kondi Tiere 
On topic:
Hat einer hier eigentlich eine CNC Maschinen?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (11. November 2011)

CubeRace schrieb:


> Ich habe per E-Mail bestellt, da ich ich wegen den Farben und Lieferzeiten angefragt hatte.



Habe auch per Mail jetzt bestellt...haben sehr schnell geantwortet.

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benithedog (13. November 2011)

Hallo,

wo kann ich die Kettenführung bestellen?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (13. November 2011)

Ich bin übers Kontaktformular der Bionicon Seite gegangen... 

http://www.bionicon.com/de/kontakt

Vergess aber nicht Rechnungs/Lieferadresse und Telefonnr. anzugeben.


----------



## kevinphillip (15. November 2011)

Tat -2-junkie...wie lange hat es gedauert das du eine antwort von bionicon bekommen hast ,habe gestern eine mail geschickt mit den daten ...habe aber noch keine antwort bekommen..


----------



## CubeRace (15. November 2011)

Also bei mir hat es nur ein paar Stunden gedauert, hatte aber auch erst kurz vorher eine Mail bekommen in der ich die Bestell- und Lieferbedingungen mitgeteilt bekommen hatte.

Ich würde sagen gedulde dich nochmal, eine Anfrage von mir hat auch zwei Tage gedauert.


----------



## damage0099 (16. November 2011)

Anrufen. Fertig. Schnell, direkt, kompetent.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (16. November 2011)

Bei mir waren es auch nur ein paar Stunden. 

Zu Not Ruf an, dann hast Du sofort eine Antwort.


----------



## kevinphillip (16. November 2011)

Jo werde mal anrufen.....danke


----------



## Mad_Mike (18. November 2011)

So hab mir jetzt auch mal so ein Teil gebaut.

Mal schauen ob und wie es funktioniert.


----------



## Robby2107 (18. November 2011)

Mad_Mike schrieb:


> So hab mir jetzt auch mal so ein Teil gebaut.
> 
> Mal schauen ob und wie es funktioniert.




Top!!
Sowas in der Richtung schwebt mir auch schon vor. Hab mich bei unseren Mechanikern schon nach dem Material erkundigt, besonders nach diesem Teflon-Plaste. Alles da!! 

Da ich allerdings kein Kettenschloß habe, würde ich mir eins zum auseinandernehmen machen. 


Gib mal nen Erfahrungsbericht, wie Deine Konstruktion sich bewährt.


----------



## CrossX (18. November 2011)

Eigenbau in allen Ehren, aber bevor ich mich ewig da dran setze und so ein kompliziertes Teil bastel, geb ich lieber 40 Euro aus und hab dann noch schön Farbe am Rad. 
Aber Respekt vor der Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## look kg 481 (18. November 2011)

Das schaut sehr gut aus!!!!

Und der Sinn von Eigenbau ist meist der *SPASS AM SELBSER MACHEN*  nicht die Idee ein paar Euro zu sparen!!!



CrossX schrieb:


> Eigenbau in allen Ehren, aber bevor ich mich ewig da dran setze und so ein kompliziertes Teil bastel, geb ich lieber 40 Euro aus und hab dann noch schön Farbe am Rad.
> Aber Respekt vor der Arbeit




AHA
so wie man hier deutlich sieht was.....


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/896239


...


----------



## look kg 481 (18. November 2011)

ich muss glaube ich auch nochmal an die drehbank http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/896239


----------



## Mad_Mike (18. November 2011)

Ich hab schon wieder ein Paar Verbesserungen im Kopf.
Glaub da muss ich noch ne 2 Version machen.

Naja Frabig wird das schon auch noch.
Das Alu wird dan noch in einer biliebigen Frabe eleoxiert. (bei mir Blau, passt zu meinen Giant reign 0 2010)


----------



## Robby2107 (20. November 2011)

Wie seit ihr eigentlich mit ner Kettenführung unterwegs?
Wirklich mehr im Downhillbereich oder verblocktes/schweres Gelände??

Ich frage deswegen, weil ich ehern Touren fahre, die dann auch nen Anteil Trails oder Abfahrten dabei haben. Also viel im Schwarzwald, wo man definitiv auch mal ordentlich Beinarbeit zeigen muß. 

Das kurbeln wirkt sich da dann natürlich auf den Verschleiß und die Haltbarkeit des Röhrchens aus.


----------



## SCOTT BoD (20. November 2011)

@mad-mike deine version ist sehr gut vorallem wiel sie sich den verscheidenen grössen der kettenblätter anpasst (neigung)
wenns erlaubt werd ichs ähnlcih nachbauen.
gruss kalle


----------



## Robby2107 (26. November 2011)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Wie seit ihr eigentlich mit ner Kettenführung unterwegs?
> Wirklich mehr im Downhillbereich oder verblocktes/schweres Gelände??
> 
> Ich frage deswegen, weil ich ehern Touren fahre, die dann auch nen Anteil Trails oder Abfahrten dabei haben. Also viel im Schwarzwald, wo man definitiv auch mal ordentlich Beinarbeit zeigen muß.
> ...



Ich schmeiß das oben nochmal in den Raum.
Da ich hauptsächlich XC unterwegs bin und da halt schon ordentlich Pedalarbeit gefordert ist.


----------



## CrossX (26. November 2011)

Also meine Freundin fährt die Eigenbaulösung schon den ganzen Sommer und das an nem AM/Enduro mit reichlich Kilometern. Die Kefü hält super. 

Für DH ist das System ja auch eigentlich nicht gemacht, da es für richtig hartes Gelände nicht genug Führung bietet. Da gibts bessere Sachen. 

Also sollte das auch am XC Bike gut funktionieren. Aber hat man da so hohe Belastungen das die Kette abspringt?


----------



## Felger (26. November 2011)

meinen selbstbau bemerke ich beim treten nicht. ich dreh nur ab und an das röllchen etwas, damit der verschleiß gleichmäßig ist


----------



## Robby2107 (26. November 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Also sollte das auch am XC Bike gut funktionieren. Aber hat man da so hohe Belastungen das die Kette abspringt?




Abspringen weniger (zumindest bei mir nicht), aber das Schlagen der Kette will ich weg haben. 

Habe zwar schon nen Kettenstrebenschutz dran, aber der hilft nich viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (27. November 2011)

Ich denke dann wirst du mit der Kettenführung recht zufrieden sein. Bei meiner Freundin hat sich das Kettenklappern deutlich reduziert. 
Probier doch zunächst mal ne Eigenbaulösung für ein paar Tage und wenns so ist wie du dir vorstellst,  kannst du immer noch die Bionicon kaufen.


----------



## ulmerspatz (5. Dezember 2011)

Meine Version, 8 Gramm
Herstellung und Montage 10 Minuten, Kosten 0,-


----------



## gmk (6. Dezember 2011)

ulmerspatz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 221174
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 221175
> 
> ...



so siehtÂ´s auch aus 
sorry


----------



## CubeRace (6. Dezember 2011)

Sorry, 

aber wie mein Vorschreiber schon schrieb, da gebe ich aber lieber 40â¬ fÃ¼r eine schÃ¶nes Teil aus, was auch noch im GelÃ¤nde hÃ¤lt.


----------



## KonaMooseman (6. Dezember 2011)

Selten sowas hässliches gesehen.

Sorry, hab mich vertan. Noch nie sowas hässliches gesehen!!


----------



## mathis2 (6. Dezember 2011)

gibts jetzt schon den c.guide v.02 zu kaufen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeRace (8. Dezember 2011)

Also ich habe eben eine E-Mail von Bionicon erhalten, das die c.guide v.02 ab jetzt erhältlich wäre, und habe gleich eine Bestellt.

Ich freue mich, fehlt nur noch mein neues Bike.


----------



## gmk (8. Dezember 2011)

CubeRace schrieb:


> Also ich habe eben eine E-Mail von Bionicon erhalten, das die c.guide v.02 ab jetzt erhältlich wäre, und habe gleich eine Bestellt.
> 
> Ich freue mich, fehlt nur noch mein neues Bike.



echt
online gibt´s direkt aber nicht 
oder
 ?
danke


----------



## paradox (8. Dezember 2011)

JA,sie ist da!!! 

Die neue c/guide V2 ist in allen Farben da.

für mehr Infos zum kaufen: klick


----------



## gmk (8. Dezember 2011)

*thx!!*


----------



## CubeRace (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe sie aber Direkt bei Bionicon bestellt.

Mir wurde heute morgen eine Mail geschrieben das sie jetzt verfügbar wären, und darauf habe ich gleich eine Bestellt.


----------



## Sackmann (8. Dezember 2011)

Guggt ihr hier:

http://www.bionicon-store.de/store/

Kann man einfach bestellen und dann kommt der gelbe mann und schmeisst´s dir in deinen Schlitz...


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (9. Dezember 2011)

Habt ihr eine Bestellbestätigung bekommen? Ich habe bisher nur eine Email wegen des accounts bekommen und dort steht meine Bestellung als "offen"

Edit: hat sich erledigt...5 min nach dem post kam die email


----------



## Schoasdromme (9. Dezember 2011)

ulmerspatz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 221174
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 221175
> 
> ...



sorry
:kotz:


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Dezember 2011)

Hab die neue C.Guide schon am Bike!





Die Schraube behutsam anziehen! Ich hab meine Schraube rund gedreht, obwohl ich meinen Proxxon MC5 Drehmomentschraubendreher benutzt habe und die Montageanleitung exakt befolgt habe!


----------



## CubeRace (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe meine auch heute erhalten, sieht echt TOP aus das Teil, nur leider fehlt mir mein Bike, aber das kommt ja hoffentlich noch dieses Jahr.

Wie ich sehe hast du sie mit Vier Kabelbindern befestigt, das habe ich mir auch gleich gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (9. Dezember 2011)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hab die neue C.Guide schon am Bike!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



billige aluschrauben ala ikea ???


----------



## LaKoS (9. Dezember 2011)

> Da ich allerdings kein Kettenschloß habe, würde ich mir eins zum auseinandernehmen machen.




Wieso kaufst du dir nicht einfach ein Kettenschloß?  Dann fällt das mit dem auseinander nehmen weg!


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Dezember 2011)

@ cuberace
Zwei Kabelbinder hättens auch getan. Ich hab das nur gemacht um die C.Guide und den Kettenstrebenschutz zusätzlich zu fixieren. In den Kettenstrebenschutz hab ich mit der Rasierklinge ein Loch geschnitten. An der Stelle verrutscht der Kettenstrebenschutz jetzt nicht mehr!
@ gmk
Ja sieht leider so aus :-(
Ne 12.9er wäre besser!


----------



## kevinphillip (10. Dezember 2011)

hallo hatte die kefü vorbestellt habe aber noch nix bekommen ,habt ihr sie auch vorbestellt oder erst vor kurzen bestellt..


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte die auch vorbestellt. Da sich aber niemand gemeldet hatte, habe ich sie einfach bestellt.

Sollten die doppelt kommen schicke ich die zurück.


----------



## lezzer (10. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es die Kefü  schon im andere online Shops für Versand? Bin in der Schweiz.


----------



## 4mate (10. Dezember 2011)

lezzer schrieb:


> Gibt es die Kefü  schon im andere online Shops für Versand? Bin in der Schweiz.


*outdoorx.ch: Webshop*


----------



## gmk (10. Dezember 2011)

meine ist geordert

wo bleibt das neue bike ?


----------



## lezzer (10. Dezember 2011)

Super! Danke 4mate. Werde schnell bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulmerspatz (12. Dezember 2011)

Es funktioniert aber...........


----------



## ulmerspatz (12. Dezember 2011)

CubeRace schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> aber wie mein Vorschreiber schon schrieb, da gebe ich aber lieber 40 für eine schönes Teil aus, was auch noch im Gelände hält.


  Haltbarkeit ist 100%
Hab die 40  nicht, dafür aber Kreativität.


----------



## ulmerspatz (12. Dezember 2011)

KonaMooseman schrieb:


> Selten sowas hässliches gesehen.
> 
> Sorry, hab mich vertan. Noch nie sowas hässliches gesehen!!



Kuck halt weg , oder machs selber besser und schöner; kaufen kanns jeder als fertiges Teil.


----------



## look kg 481 (12. Dezember 2011)

entspann Dich !!!


----------



## ulmerspatz (12. Dezember 2011)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> sorry
> :kotz:


Die Reaktion ist nicht angebracht.
Leider hat sich das ursprüngliche Thema zu: "wer kauft es schneller"
entwickelt.


----------



## ulmerspatz (12. Dezember 2011)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> entspann Dich !!!



Danke, bin enstpannt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaMooseman (12. Dezember 2011)

ulmerspatz schrieb:


> Die Reaktion ist nicht angebracht.



Bei dem Ding schon


----------



## ulmerspatz (12. Dezember 2011)

CubeRace schrieb:


> Ich habe meine auch heute erhalten, sieht echt TOP aus das Teil, nur leider fehlt mir mein Bike, aber das kommt ja hoffentlich noch dieses Jahr.
> 
> Wie ich sehe hast du sie mit Vier Kabelbindern befestigt, das habe ich mir auch gleich gedacht.


 
klingel fürs neue bike vorbestellen..................


----------



## ulmerspatz (12. Dezember 2011)

KonaMooseman schrieb:


> Bei dem Ding schon



neidisch weilichs habe?


----------



## gmk (12. Dezember 2011)

ulmerspatz schrieb:


> Die Reaktion ist nicht angebracht.
> Leider hat sich das ursprüngliche Thema zu: "wer kauft es schneller"
> entwickelt.



das thema ist die bionicon kettenführung (ein kauf selbiger wäre vorraussetzung)
nicht irgendwelche bastellösungen
siehe posting #1 auf seite 1
-> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481453


----------



## Gummischwain (13. Dezember 2011)

@ ulmerspatz: unser aller Neid gilt deiner "KeFü" oder was immer das Gebilde sein soll. 

@ dmr-bike: besser kann man's nicht "sagen"! 


PS:
So wie das Dingen angebracht ist (gefühlte 2 km vor der Kurbel) und seiner Länge, funzt es mit Sicherheit nicht! Aber egal...


----------



## CubeRace (13. Dezember 2011)

@ulmerspatz:
Bei so einem Pot hässlichem Teil wie du dir gebaut hast bestelle ich mir lieber die Kettenführung vor und erhalte sie vor meinem im September bestellten Neuem Bike, was eigentlich auch schon bei mir sein hätte müssen.

Aber rede dir nur weiter ein das es eine Wunderschöne Perfekt funktionierende Kettenführung ist die auch im harten Gelände hält.

Und nur zur Info du kannst auch Beiträge Bearbeiten so das du nicht immer innerhalb von 2 minuten Doppel Post Schreiben musst


----------



## saturno (13. Dezember 2011)

immer wieder genial, wie man sich wegen einer kettenführung gegenseitig niedermachen kann


----------



## Gummischwain (13. Dezember 2011)

saturno schrieb:


> immer wieder genial, wie man sich wegen einer kettenführung gegenseitig niedermachen kann



Da war doch mal was:



saturno schrieb:


> wahnsinn wie kreativ ihr seid, nur weil eine  vernünftig aussehende führung einer firma 39,95 kostet und ihr es euch  anscheinend wegen euren überteuerten hobeln nicht mehr leisten könnt,  eine solche zu kaufen.
> 
> mein tipp was noch billiger ist, 3 kabelbinder über strebe und kette  ziehen, natürlich nicht ganz anziehen und schon habt ihr eine führung  für lau



Klingt für mich so, als könntest du das auch ganz gut! 
Also mach hier nicht einen auf Moralapostel!


----------



## saturno (13. Dezember 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Da war doch mal was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beachte doch die


----------



## GeorgeP (13. Dezember 2011)

sieht sie nicht chic aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (13. Dezember 2011)

saturno schrieb:


> beachte doch die



Und du die


----------



## Gekko (14. Dezember 2011)

Soo..habe meine Kettenführung V2 nun auch bekommen.Mal eine ganz blöde Frage.Auf welcher Höhe der Kettenstrebe  fixiere ich die bei 2 Fach Kurbel und middle Cage Schaltwerk am besten????Gibt es da gewisse Parameter..oder kann man die je nach Bedarf frei anbauen???


----------



## GeorgeP (14. Dezember 2011)

Gekko schrieb:


> Soo..habe meine Kettenführung V2 nun auch bekommen.Mal eine ganz blöde Frage.Auf welcher Höhe der Kettenstrebe  fixiere ich die bei 2 Fach Kurbel und middle Cage Schaltwerk am besten????Gibt es da gewisse Parameter..oder kann man die je nach Bedarf frei anbauen???


 

so nah wie möglich richtung kurbel, siehe mein bild etwas weiter oben ...

Cheers
George


----------



## Gekko (14. Dezember 2011)

Super..danke für die schnelle Antwort!!!!


----------



## Gummischwain (14. Dezember 2011)

Gekko schrieb:


> Super..danke für die schnelle Antwort!!!!



Und wenn du wissen willst wie man's nicht macht oder wann die KeFü zweit weg von der Kurbel ist fragst du ulmerspatz!  

Wie nah du rangehen kannst, hängt natürlich auch davon ab, wie viele Blätter du vorne schaltest? Sprich ob's ne 2 oder 3 fach Kurbel is.
Würde es so auf Höhe der Felge bzw des Reifens probieren und je nach Bedarf vor oder zurück wandern.


----------



## 21XC12 (15. Dezember 2011)

Bionicon ist echt super kulant! Ich habe die Schraube von meiner C.Guide rundgedreht und es wurde mir direkt eine neue geschickt. Das Kuvert hatte ein Loch und die Schraube war weg. Kein Problem!!! Nochmal angerufen und schon am nächsten Tag liegt ein neues Kuvert im Briefkasten! Diesmal mit Schraube!

T O P___B I O N I C O N !!!! Super Service! Daumen hoch!!!


----------



## Stresshormon (15. Dezember 2011)

So, jetzt ist meine Süße auch da .




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 21XC12 (15. Dezember 2011)

Hier ein kleines Video:

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8377717/Bionicon_C_Guide_V2_0


----------



## mathis2 (15. Dezember 2011)

meine ist jetzt auch da(v02) ,aber blöde frage wo ich mir schon die ganze zeit stelle wie soll das teil die Kette auf dem Baltt halten???
normale "enge" Führung ist klar aber diese Führung?????
ist ja mehr so ne in der Bahn halten sache??wie sind eure Erfahrungen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (15. Dezember 2011)

mathis2 schrieb:


> meine ist jetzt auch da(v02) ,aber blöde frage wo ich mir schon die ganze zeit stelle wie soll das teil die Kette auf dem Baltt halten???
> normale "enge" Führung ist klar aber diese Führung?????
> ist ja mehr so ne in der Bahn halten sache??wie sind eure Erfahrungen??


 
Durch die erhöte kettenspannung ...

Die kette kann somit nicht mehr so stark nach oben und unten schlagen.


----------



## ulmerspatz (17. Dezember 2011)

KonaMooseman schrieb:


> Bei dem Ding schon


ruhig brauner


----------



## ulmerspatz (17. Dezember 2011)

CubeRace schrieb:


> @ulmerspatz:
> 
> 
> Und nur zur Info du kannst auch Beiträge Bearbeiten so das du nicht immer innerhalb von 2 minuten Doppel Post Schreiben musst



ha kuck na, a ganz a schlauer


----------



## CubeRace (17. Dezember 2011)

Kann man ja von dir nicht behaupten, denn du hast ja den "Bearbeiten" Button wieder nicht gefunden, und wieder innerhalb von 2 Minuten.


----------



## Tshikey (17. Dezember 2011)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hier ein kleines Video:
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8377717/Bionicon_C_Guide_V2_0



nice!


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Dezember 2011)

Danke! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (19. Dezember 2011)

CubeRace schrieb:


> Kann man ja von dir nicht behaupten, denn du hast ja den "Bearbeiten" Button wieder nicht gefunden, und wieder innerhalb von 2 Minuten.





Wieder einer mit Ahnung von *Nix*, aber davon ne ganze Menge!


----------



## ulmerspatz (20. Dezember 2011)

CubeRace schrieb:


> Kann man ja von dir nicht behaupten, denn du hast ja den "Bearbeiten" Button wieder nicht gefunden, und wieder innerhalb von 2 Minuten.


bin nich schlau, bin erst 15


----------



## cytrax (21. Dezember 2011)

hab seit kurzem auch eine


----------



## CubeRace (21. Dezember 2011)

So ich will auch mal ein Bild von meiner Zeigen, ich habe sie mir in Schwarz bestellt, konnte sie aber noch nicht montieren, das mein zweites (neues) Bike noch nicht bei mir ist.



​


----------



## cytrax (21. Dezember 2011)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=29633&type=search

Scheint begehrt zu sein, da innerhalb einer woche die lieferzeit von sofort auf 2-10 tage gestiegen is


----------



## CubeRace (21. Dezember 2011)

Habe gesehen, das Votec die Kettenführung auch an ihrem Enduro SX und All Mountain XM verbabut. 

http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vsx/1_1.html
http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vxm/1_1.html

Also wird das Teil sicherlich schon recht begehrt und Gut sein.


----------



## d-lo (21. Dezember 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=29633&type=search
> 
> Scheint begehrt zu sein, da innerhalb einer woche die lieferzeit von sofort auf 2-10 tage gestiegen is




Hier sind alle sofort lieferbar, da hab ich meine auch her: Toms Bikecorner


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (21. Dezember 2011)

Werde meine morgen verbauen. So wie ich das sehe bei Votec auf höhe der Felge einbauen?

Oder was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## CubeRace (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde sie so nah wie möglich beim Kettenblatt verbauen. 
Votec verbaut sie weiter hinten, weil sie dort einen Halter von dem Schaltzug haben.


----------



## kuka.berlin (22. Dezember 2011)

Ganz nach vorn zum Kettenblatt würde ich sie nicht montieren.
Eher auf Höhe des Reifens, damit die Kefü noch durch diesen geschützt wird, wenn man mal aufsetzt.

 Kuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (22. Dezember 2011)

Habe ich auch gemacht...aber danke


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute.
Wie führt die C.Guide im härteren Enduro-Bereich bishin zum Light DH-Bereich mit dicken Wurzeln und dicken Sprüngen?
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## pom (27. Dezember 2011)

An meinem Liteville schlägt die Kette immer noch wie wild, aber vom Kettenblatt fällt sie nicht.  Auch bei der härtestens Gangart nicht, aber mit 13cm hinten und 15cm vorne kann man nicht von Downhill reden


----------



## Wakaru (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab heute die erste Fahrt im Gelände mit der CGuide V2 gemacht und muss sagen, es war so leise das ich das Tempo erst bemerkt hab als mich die Schläge schon fast vom Bike geworfen haben.


----------



## ombre998 (2. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute, 

wollte auch eben einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben.

Habe die zweiteilige C-Guide aus 2012.
Kinderleichte Montage, ohne abmontieren der Kette oder des Schaltzugs, wirklich große Klasse!

Vor zwei Wochen dann der Test auf Gran Canaria.
Wir sind ziemlich gutes Enduro auf materialverschleißenden Trails mit hohen Geschwindigkeiten gefahren.

Die C-Guide funktioniert wirklich top! kein Geschäppere und keine Abfliegen vom Blatt.

Dazu kommt das absolut vernachlässigbare Gewicht von 10 Gramm.

Glatte Kaufempfehlung!

Grüße
Tommy


----------



## 4mate (2. Januar 2012)

An welchem MTB?


----------



## ombre998 (2. Januar 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> An welchem MTB?




in nehme an, dass die frage an mich gerichtet war??!!
fahre ein felt redemption.

cheers
tommy


----------



## pommes5 (2. Januar 2012)

Werd meine grüne v2 die Woche am Nox 6.5 montieren und sie dann in der Solinger Dauermotsche ausgiebig malträtieren. Ich bin gespannt wie sie sich schlägt.


----------



## Wakaru (3. Januar 2012)

"Sauteuer aber es wirkt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helltone (5. Januar 2012)

Habe v.2 jetzt auch am Bionicon Reed. Leichte Montage, kein weiteres einstellen nötig, leiser Lauf. Funktioniert perfekt.


----------



## JimboKai (5. Januar 2012)

Servus 
habe das Teil am Rose Jimbo 4 XT und ich bin begeistert.
Kein Kettengeschlage mehr sehr leise.


----------



## Waver (6. Januar 2012)

Habe ebenfalls die Version 2 (von Tom's Bikecorner) an beiden Bikes montiert und bin begeistert.
Beim Votec V.SX-Enduro mit Hammerschmidt als auch beim Canyon Nerve XC mit 3-fach-Kurbel klappt alles einwandfrei. Keine Probleme beim Schalten, stört nicht im geringsten und die Kette wird absolut sicher geführt, auch bei ruppigen Wurzelstrecken und Highspeed.
Ich bin voll zufrieden.
Zuvor hatte sich beim Canyon schonmal öfters die Kette vom grossen Blatt verabschiedet, wenn dicke Schläge in der Trailabfahrt waren.
Man sollte aber schauen, wo man das Teil genau montiert.
Ich habe bei beiden Bikes die C-Guide nicht zu nah an die Kurbel gesetzt, sondern bei beiden Bikes etwa in Höhe der Felge/Reifen-Grenzen. 
Bei der Hammerschmidt ist der C-Guide damit relativ zur Kettenlänge wegen der kompakten Kurbel im vorderen Drittel der unteren Kettenlänge, beim Canyon mit 3 fach-Kurbel und grossem Kettenblatt somit dagegen etwas weiter vorne, ca. im 1. Viertel. Das scheint ein ganz guter Kompromiss bei mir zu sein, bei dem die Kette am Blatt hält, auch bei 3-fach Garnituren noch sauber schaltet und auch das Durchschlagen Richtung Boden verhindert wird.


----------



## bastl-axel (7. Januar 2012)

ulmerspatz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 221174
> Meine Version, 8 Gramm. Herstellung und Montage 10 Minuten, Kosten 0,-â¬


Hauptsache, es funktioniert und danach sieht es aus. Optische AusreiÃer sind eigentlich nur die Kabelbinder und das FÃ¼hrungsstÃ¼ck in der Farbe weiÃ. Beides in schwarz wÃ¤re da schonender fÃ¼r die Augen.
Oh, kein Bild. Ist Beitrag 638


----------



## pommes5 (8. Januar 2012)

Hatte vorher eine NC 17 Stinger.

Interessanterweise musste ich nach dem Umbau erstmal 2 Kettenglieder rausnehmen, weil die Umlenkung ja fehlt und die Kette offenbar danach abgelängt war. Dann ist der Space am Tretlager nicht so breit wie die Stinger war, also war Umwerferjustage angesagt.

Im Vergleich zur Stinger ist die Spannung der Kette deutlich geringer, weil die eigentliche Führung vergleichsweise niedrig sitzt (der Käfig könnte ruhig kürzer sein imho). Interessant finde ich auch, dass ich hier bisher noch nirgends was gelesen habe, dass die Kette total schräg durch die C.Guide läuft. In Fahrtrichtung gesehen tritt die Kette vorne rechts in die Führung ein und kommt hinten links wieder raus. Wie lange das Plasteding das mitmacht werden wir sehen. Ist das bei euch allen eine gerade Sache? Die Hinterbaustreben sind ja normalerweise nicht parallel zur Kette ...

Erster Fahreindruck von gestern bei Dauerregen im Deluxe-Motsch: Funktionell kein Unterschied zur Stinger festzustellen. Das ist schonmal gut


----------



## Waver (8. Januar 2012)

Wer vorher gar keine Führung dran hatte, muss an der Kette nichts ändern.
War erst meine Sorge, dass die Kette ev. nach Montage dann zu kurz wäre, aber kein Problem.

Abnutzungen der Führungsröhre wird es natürlich geben. Die Haltbarkeit hängt halt von der Robustheit der Kunststoffmischung ab. Da aber nichts hörbar scheuert, sollte es schon etwas halten.
Interessant wird es bei dem doch absurd hohen Preis des C-Guides sein, ob und v.a. zu welchem Preis es Ersatz-Röhren geben wird.
Bisher habe ich noch keine Angebote bzgl. Ersatzteilen gesehen.
Sollte da tatsächlich nichts angeboten werden, bastele ich später selber was. Ein Stückchen PE oder ABS-Rohr sollten es auch tun, mit dem Heissluftgerät die Ränder etwas aufdehnen, 2 Löcher für das Einspannen in den Metallkäfig, fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (8. Januar 2012)

Zumindest für die "alte" C-Guide gabs das Röhrchen als Ersatzteil für nichtmal 10 Euro. Da es eindeutig ein Verschleißteil ist, wird Bionicon das bestimmt gesondert anbieten.


----------



## Waver (8. Januar 2012)

Trotzdem noch absurd hoher Preis, selbst bei Kleinserienproduktion.
10,-  für ein Plastik-Spritzgussteil, die spinnen.


----------



## Schnapsi (8. Januar 2012)

Tja, da ist der Hersteller, der Importeuer und der Händler die alle - und du bestimmt auch - nicht nur von Luft und Liebe leben wollen... Wenn jede Minute Verkaufsgespräch, Anfrage per Mail, Montageerklärung etc immer etwas kosten würde, könnte es sicher etwas billiger sein. Auch das schreiben der Rechnung, Buchhaltung, Computersystem, Shop-Pflege, Lagerkosten, usw. für sonen Pipifatz muss bezahlt werden. Gibts der Hersteller günstig an den Endkunden, sind die Händler verärgert. Also kostets da generell sicher gleich viel.

Ich bin sicher, kaufst ein neues Radl, bekommst das Teil auf Wunsch gratis dazu. Vielleicht sogar im Nachhinein vom Händler deines Vertrauens, wenn du nen guter Kunde bist. Mal etwas nachdenken was dahinter steckt bis sonen Teil bei Dir zu Hause ist bevor man über die hohen Preise für Kleinteile jammert. Da vergeht schnell mal viel Zeit. Ohne hohe Marge kannst da den Laden gleich dicht machen. Ersatzteile sind überall teuer, da kann man den Aufwand welcher vorher getrieben wurde um das Ding zu verkaufen und ned viel dran hat oder drauflegt, wieder was dran verdienen.


----------



## Waver (8. Januar 2012)

Das ist schon richtig, ich bin selbst Freiberufler.
Ich weiss, was an Kosten hintendransteht. Aber Bionicon setzt bereits mit knapp 40,-  für den C-Guide einen recht ordentlichen Preis an.
Ich gehöre noch zu denen, die sowas 'intern' immer mal 2 nehmen und mit dem alten DM-Niveau vergleichen.
Egal, es funktioniert ja.


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Januar 2012)

Schaut doch bitte mal was eine Shaman oder ein NC17 Stinger kostet und wiegt, dann die Gewichts-und Preisdifferenz berechnen. Ein Ersatzröllchen kostet auch mehr...


----------



## Waver (8. Januar 2012)

Ich sag doch, es funktioniert ja.
Wenn's mir den Preis nicht wert gewesen wäre, hätte ich's ja auch nicht gekauft, sondern selbst was gebastelt.
Ist schon OK so.


----------



## CrossX (8. Januar 2012)

Im Nachhinein ärgert sich Bionicon sicher, dass sie Gelder in die Entwicklung gesteckt haben um die Kettenführung so leicht und klein zu bekommen. Wäre die C-Guide 3 mal so groß und 5 mal so schwer, würde keiner über die 40 Euro meckern


----------



## miriquidi-biker (8. Januar 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Im Nachhinein ärgert sich Bionicon sicher, dass sie Gelder in die Entwicklung gesteckt haben um die Kettenführung so leicht und klein zu bekommen. Wäre die C-Guide 3 mal so groß und 5 mal so schwer, würde keiner über die 40 Euro meckern



Genau so ist es....


----------



## xzyonx (8. Januar 2012)

gibt es noch irgendeinen shop wo es die goldene oder die schwarze gibt?

danke


----------



## 08-15 (9. Januar 2012)

Einfach mal google nutzen: hier und hier zB.
haben keine Erfahrung mit den Läden
zumindest Gold ist sofort verfügbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xzyonx (9. Januar 2012)

08-15 schrieb:


> Einfach mal google nutzen: hier und hier zB.
> haben keine Erfahrung mit den Läden
> zumindest Gold ist sofort verfügbar



google kenn ich nicht  ! nee im ernst, hatte vorher natürlich gesucht, aber die shops hatte ich nicht gefunden!

aber DANKE


----------



## Helltone (9. Januar 2012)

xzyonx schrieb:


> gibt es noch irgendeinen shop wo es die goldene oder die schwarze gibt?
> 
> danke



Ebay? Da habe ich meine neu gekauft.


----------



## xzyonx (9. Januar 2012)

Helltone schrieb:


> Ebay? Da habe ich meine neu gekauft.



gestern nur noch in grün oder pink


----------



## Gummischwain (9. Januar 2012)

xzyonx schrieb:


> ...nee im ernst, hatte vorher natürlich gesucht, aber die shops hatte ich nicht gefunden!



Ja ne is klar! 

Es sind immer die gleichen Ausreden!


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Januar 2012)

Also ich glaube nicht das das Teilchen so schnell verschleiÃt. Ersatz gibts auf jeden Fall. Das hat man mir schon schriftlich zugesagt, dass es wieder ein sog. Replacementkit geben wird. Sonst hÃ¤tte ich auch nicht gekauft! Preis wahrscheinlich wie bei der alten C-Guide 10 â¬. Ich finde 10 â¬ gar nicht mal so schlimm! BremsbelÃ¤ge kosten ja auch schon 25 â¬ das Paar. Ein Paar gute Reifen kosten 80 bis 100 â¬. Ich glaube diese Teile verschleissen schneller! Was sind schon 10 â¬? Einmal Fastfood Imbiss und schon ist ein 10er weg oder? Also solange es nicht mehr wird solls mir pers. egal sein. Allerdings dÃ¼rfen die auf keinen Fall mehr verlangen! Was mich mehr Ã¤rgert ist die Versandkosten die hinzukommen. Sowas mÃ¼sste kostenlos versendet werden! Dann wÃ¤rs ok!


----------



## CrossX (9. Januar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Was mich mehr ärgert ist die Versandkosten die hinzukommen. Sowas müsste kostenlos versendet werden! Dann wärs ok!



Solche Kleinteile könnten die Unternehmen eh generell mal im Briefumschlag für nen Euro verschicken. Ich find es immer wahnsinn wenn ich zB für nen 5 Euro Schlauch 5,95 Porto zahlen soll.

Mein Spitzenreiter war bis jetzt ne Schraube: 4,30 die Schraube und die wollten 6,99 versicherten Versand haben. Da hab ich dankend abgelehnt.


----------



## xzyonx (9. Januar 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar!
> 
> Es sind immer die gleichen Ausreden!



hat mir über die shopping ergebnisse nur BMO gezeigt und da steht immer 2-10 tage, was mir irgendwie nicht so richtig reell vorkommt!


----------



## xzyonx (9. Januar 2012)

08-15 schrieb:


> Einfach mal google nutzen: hier und hier zB.
> haben keine Erfahrung mit den Läden
> zumindest Gold ist sofort verfügbar



bei dem ersten link 9,90 versand!!!


----------



## Waver (9. Januar 2012)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *08-15*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist halt Premium Deluxe Versand, dafür schwimmt Dein Paketbote persönlich durch jeden Fluss und trägt es auf Händen bis zu Deinem Bike, natürlich inclusive Montage und Vollwäsche samt Dauerwelle, Legen und Fönen.
Was dachtest Du denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xzyonx (10. Januar 2012)

Waver schrieb:


> Das ist halt Premium Deluxe Versand, dafür schwimmt Dein Paketbote persönlich durch jeden Fluss und trägt es auf Händen bis zu Deinem Bike, natürlich inclusive Montage und Vollwäsche samt Dauerwelle, Legen und Fönen.
> Was dachtest Du denn ?



hab jetzt bei finest bikes bestellt, da ist versandkostenfrei! aber so ein komplett-programm inkl. bikewash von einer bikininixe wäre mir 9,90 wert!


----------



## 08-15 (10. Januar 2012)

xzyonx schrieb:


> bei dem ersten link 9,90 versand!!!


Ja, weil er nicht in D sitzt. Er macht sich wohl nicht die Mühe, kleinere Teile günstiger über die Grenze zu bringen. Seine Entscheindung....Und deine, nix zu kaufen  Würd ich auch nicht tun.


----------



## xzyonx (10. Januar 2012)

08-15 schrieb:


> Und deine, nix zu kaufen  Würd ich auch nicht tun.



so siehts aus!  danke nochmal für die links


----------



## Gummischwain (13. Januar 2012)

9,90  wäre in der Tat gerade mal die "Kettenführung aus dem Ü-Ei" selbst wert!  
40 Euro!!!  Darüber komme ich immer noch nicht hinweg.


----------



## 08-15 (13. Januar 2012)

Ach Leute.... das Thema ist doch jetzt wirklich durch.
Kauft es oder lasst es bleiben. Ich verstehe auch nicht warum MTBs soviel kosten. 10 kg Alu kosten auch nur 20 Euro.


----------



## Waver (13. Januar 2012)

> Ich verstehe auch nicht warum MTBs soviel kosten. 10 kg Alu kosten auch nur 20 Euro.


 
Der war gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helltone (13. Januar 2012)

08-15 schrieb:


> Ach Leute.... das Thema ist doch jetzt wirklich durch.
> Kauft es oder lasst es bleiben. Ich verstehe auch nicht warum MTBs soviel kosten. 10 kg Alu kosten auch nur 20 Euro.



Jau. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (13. Januar 2012)

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit der Haltbarkeit aus? 
Ich würde mit das Teil gerne kaufen, wenn es wieder in Schwarz verfügbar ist. Nur habe ich keine Lust darauf, alle 1000 Km das Kunststoffteil zu erneuern.


----------



## bastl-axel (13. Januar 2012)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Nur habe ich keine Lust darauf, alle 1000 Km das Kunststoffteil zu erneuern.


Warum nicht? Meine Kettte hält bei mir auch nicht viel länger. Würde bedeuten, immer Kette und Kunststoffteil zusammen wechseln.  Nur einmal Arbeit.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (14. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre drei Ketten im Wechsel, das ist kein Argument für mich. Und nach 1000 km ist bei mir noch keine Kette durch


----------



## pommes5 (14. Januar 2012)

Vergleichsbilder Spannung NC 17 Stinger vs. C.Guide v02.


----------



## Gekko (14. Januar 2012)

Ich finde die Frage aber auch interessant.Wie lange hält die Kunstoffführung in etwa?Vielleicht gibbet ja schon Erfahrungswerte von dem Modell der ersten Kettenführung von Bionicon.

Weiterhin wäre dann die Frage..was kostet der Ersatz???


----------



## Waver (14. Januar 2012)

Weiter oben im Thread wird von um die 10,-  geredet.

Der C-Guide ist wirklich eine gute Sache, denn er führt nicht nur die Kette, sondern verhindert in der etwas nach hinten montierten Position auch wirkungsvoll ein Durchschlagen der Kette zum Boden.
Dahingehend finde ich den C-Guide auch besser als die sonst nah an den Blättern stehenden Führungen, da diese das Durchschlagen nicht bzw. nicht so effektiv verhindern können.
Auf den Fotos im Bike-Enduro-Test vom Juni 2011 (V.SX war Testsieger ) hat man das sehr schön gesehen. Die Ketten schlabberten da teilweise wild am Antrieb herum. Ein C-Guide verhindert das bestens.


Bzgl. Kette: 


> Warum nicht? Meine Kettte hält bei mir auch nicht viel länger. Würde bedeuten, immer Kette und Kunststoffteil zusammen wechseln.  Nur einmal Arbeit.


Meine KMC 9er Gold light am Canyon hält auch bereits seit > 2000 km ohne wesentliche Längung oder Wechsel. Vielleicht gibst Du zuviel Standgas  ?


----------



## bastl-axel (14. Januar 2012)

Da ich hinten ein 36er Ritzel habe und vorne ein 44er Kettenblatt, war mir die Bionicon zu kurz, deshalb ein etwas Längere gebaut. Als Kettenführung ein 5 cm langes Kettenrohr von einem Tandem genommen. Bei diesem tiefen Matsch bockiert mir allerdings die Kette in der Kettenführung und zieht mir das Schaltwerk nach vorne und ich muß anhalten und die Führung reinigen. Habt ihr mit der Original-Bionicon-Führung auch dieses Problem?
Dieser Matsch ist wahrscheinlich auch der Grund, warum bei mir eine Kette in dieser Jahreszeit keine 1000 km lang hält?!?


----------



## Waver (14. Januar 2012)

Na ja, kann schon sein.
Wenn Du in Deinem Revier sehr lehm- bzw. tonhaltige Erde hast, kann das schon alles verkleben.
Meine Hausstrecke ist ein reines Sandrevier. Normal ist das für die Kette wesentlich aggressiver. Ich vermeide halt bei der 3 x 9 Schaltung beim Canyon konsequent die extremen Einstellungen (grosses Blatt & grosse Ritzel, kleines Blatt & kleine Ritzel) und pflege die Kette vor jedem Ride mit Ceramic-Wachs-Schmiermittel. Beim Votec mit der Hammerschmidt kann ich zur Kettenhaltbarkeit noch nichts sagen, das ist noch zu neu.
Mit dem C-Guide gibt's bei Sand natürlich keine Probleme. Bin gespannt, wie das bei Matsch ist.


----------



## Wakaru (15. Januar 2012)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Da ich hinten ein 36er Ritzel habe und vorne ein 44er Kettenblatt, war mir die Bionicon zu kurz



und du fährst diese Übersetzung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (15. Januar 2012)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Da ich hinten ein 36er Ritzel habe und vorne ein 44er Kettenblatt...





Wakaru schrieb:


> ...und du fährst diese Übersetzung?


Natürlich nicht mit Absicht, aber im Eifer des Gefechtes (Verfolgungsjagd in mir unbekanntem Gelände) ist es mir leider schon mal passiert. Da ist die Belastung des Schaltwerkes schon grenzwertig und wenn dann noch eine "zu kurze" Kettenführung dazu käme, kann das Schaltwerk nur noch um Gnade winseln.
Eine um ein Glied bzw 2 Rollen längere Kette würde natürlich auch helfen, aber dann peitscht und klappert die Kette im harten Gelände ja noch mehr.


----------



## Felger (16. Januar 2012)

mit der kefü eben nicht mehr


----------



## bastl-axel (16. Januar 2012)

Felger schrieb:


> mit der kefü eben nicht mehr


Ich fahre doch schon eine nachgebaute Kettenführung, nur die Kettenführung aus einem Kettenschutzrohr eines Tandems ist vielleicht zu eng. Denn wenn es sehr matschig wird, verklemmt sich die Kette in dem Führungsrohr und zieht das Schaltwerk nach vorne. 
Meine Frage war/ist, ob dies mit der Original-Bionicon-Führung auch passiert?!


----------



## Gummischwain (16. Januar 2012)

08-15 schrieb:


> ...Ich verstehe auch nicht warum MTBs soviel kosten. 10 kg Alu kosten auch nur 20 Euro.



Ooooh ja, der war wahnsinnig gut. 
Keiner hier hat behauptet dass der Wert einer Sache im Verhältnis zu seinem Gewicht steht...


----------



## Schnapsi (16. Januar 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Ooooh ja, der war wahnsinnig gut.
> Keiner hier hat behauptet dass der Wert einer Sache im Verhältnis zu seinem Gewicht steht...


Oh mann... dass ist doch so absurb geschrieben, dass kann doch auch ohne zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen problemlos als Ironie erkannt werden....


----------



## Gummischwain (16. Januar 2012)

Ach echt? 

DAS war mir auch klar, aber so eine ironische Anspielung macht nur dann Sinn, wenn vorab jemand so was gesagt hätte wie: "für ein so leichtes Teil gebe ich doch nicht 40 Euro aus" .... Hat aber keiner - ich zumindest nicht. Mir gings primär um die Haltbarkeit. 

Ach Wurst, kauft das Dingen und fäddisch.


----------



## Waver (17. Januar 2012)

Der C-Guide 2 hat bei mir am Enduro den ersten richtigen Härteeinsatz mit Bravour gemeistert. Einwandfrei. Hält die Kette sicher auch auf den ruppigsten Wurzelpisten. Kein Kettenschlagen, hält bombig.
Ich bin voll zufrieden, die Investition hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Gummischwain (17. Januar 2012)

Na dass das Dingen funzt, will ich ja gar nicht bestreiten. Das Prinzip funzte schon vor 15 Jahren. Aber mal sehen wie lange das Röhrchen hält. 

Ich wünsch' dir jedenfalls dennoch viel Spaß damit!


----------



## CubeRace (28. Januar 2012)

Hi,

nachdem Gestern endlich mein Cube Fritzz gekommen ist, konnte ich auch endlich die C.Guide montieren.

Finde das Teil Hammer, habe zwar noch keine Richtige Testfahrt gemacht, aber ich bin schon sehr zufrieden mit der Funktion.

Hier noch ein kleines Bildchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vazifar (30. Januar 2012)

Wir haben einen Erfahrngsbericht über die neue c-guide V02 von Bionicon erstellt. Ob die c-guide die Kette auch auf einer 25 Meter langen Treppe bändigen konnte seht ihr hier in der Videosektion von mtb-news: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18840


----------



## 4mate (30. Januar 2012)

FAIL Man fährt keine Treppe runter mit der Kette auf dem kleinsten Ritzel der Kurbel


----------



## pommes5 (30. Januar 2012)

Sagen sie doch dazu ...


----------



## d-lo (30. Januar 2012)

Da kann ich mein Rad auch probeweise aus dem 12. Stock schmeißen, und, oh Wunder, die C-Guide hat nicht gehalten, bzw. die Kette hat auf dem Tretlager Platz genommen...


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (30. Januar 2012)

Wir waren gestern in der Brunssumer Heide unterwegs. War teilweise eine regelrechte Schlammschlacht.

Mein Umwerfer hat einmal seine Funktion aufgegeben und ich musste den Schlamm erstmal entfernen. Das Röhrchen vom C'Guide hat tadelos funktioniert. Durch die Bewegung der kette scheint es eine sehr gute selbstreinigung zu geben.


----------



## siebenacht (30. Januar 2012)

Irgendwas kann bei dem Bericht nicht stimmen. Ich dachte immer diese neumodischen 9und20er Wunderräder gleiten aufgrund der großen Laufräder über alle Hindernisse nur so rüber. Da kann doch gar nicht die Kette runterfallen, da braucht man doch eine Kettenführung gar nicht.

Vielleicht kommt es auch auf das Bike an bzw. wie gut die Federung funktioniert, bei meinem Bike fällt dank der Kettenführung die Kette nur ganz ganz selten runter, selbst auf langen Treppenabfahrten und im groben Gelände bzw. im Bikepark. Auch bei der Bike Attack hat die Kettenführung bestens funktioniert. Aber an meinem Enduro ist auch noch die alte Selbstbaukettenführung mit dem c-guide-V01-Röhrchen verbaut, dazu ein strafferes Schaltwerk mit kürzerem Käfig und die Kettenführung ist auch näher in Richtung Kettenblatt montiert (wie bei CubeRace). Die neue c-guide V02 ist wohl auch zur Seite beweglicher als die alte Version bzw. meine Selbstbaulösung. Die neue c-guide V02 sieht aber robuster aus und wird deshalb demnächst auch verbaut.

Wie auch immer, ick bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Bei den klassischen Kettenführungen kann im ganz groben Gelände auch mal die Kette runterfallen. Bei den klassischen Kettenführungen setzt aber die Rolle meist vor dem Bashguard auf Hindernisse auf. Die c-guide sitzt weiter in Richtung Hinterrad und ist daher vom Hinterrad besser vor Zerstörung geschützt.

Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (30. Januar 2012)

aus meiner sicht zu weit hinten montiert. weiter vorne hätte die kette evtl gehalten. die aufnahmen sind trotzdem mal interessant


----------



## Deleted35614 (31. Januar 2012)

Na ja, meine Kette würde da auch ohne KeFü nicht runterfallen, in dem Schneckentempo.


----------



## Gummischwain (6. Februar 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> FAIL Man fährt keine Treppe runter mit der Kette auf dem kleinsten Ritzel der Kurbel



Immer diese Granaten, die mit englischen Modewörtern um sich werfen. 

Vielleicht "hörst" du mal zu, was da im Video "gesagt" wird!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (6. Februar 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> FAIL Man fährt keine Treppe runter mit der Kette auf dem kleinsten Ritzel der Kurbel



Meister, das war beabsichtigt, sozusagen als Worst-Case-Scenario.


----------



## stumpfspringer (7. Februar 2012)

Hat inzwischen jemand Erfahrungen zur Haltbarkeit der C-Guide V2? Bei einigen hat ja die erste Version 300 km gehalten. Es würde mich interssieren, ob das bei der neuen Version besser ist. Ist bei irgendjemand das Führungsröhrchen der V2 schon verschlissen?


----------



## Mad_Mike (9. Februar 2012)

So wollte mich auch nochmal melden.
Hab jetzt für mich und meinen Kumpels auch noch welche gemacht.
(Hier ein Bild mit allen Faben)



 

Funktioniert bestens.


----------



## martinos (9. Februar 2012)

Mad_Mike schrieb:


> So wollte mich auch nochmal melden.
> Hab jetzt für mich und meinen Kumpels auch noch welche gemacht.
> (Hier ein Bild mit allen Faben)
> 
> ...


 
Gibts die auch in Serie zu erwerben? Sieht doch schick aus


----------



## bionicon (10. Februar 2012)

Hi,

die sehen ja richtig schick aus ! ! !

Ist ganz ernst gemeint - das bis jetzt schönste was eingestellt wurde !

Was hast Du denn an Materialkosten und Arbeitskosten gehabt ?

Jetzt kann ich mir die, uns 1000-fach gestellten, Fragen nicht verkneifen:

Was kosten sie?
Was wiegen sie ?
und vor allem WIE LANGE HALTEN DIE DENN ?

Bin auf die Antworten gespannt.

In diesem Sinne...

...renä


----------



## Gummischwain (10. Februar 2012)

Mad_Mike schrieb:


>




Sieht um Längen besser/stabiler aus als dieses Biodingsbums. 

Einzig: habt ihr die Röhrchen innen auch angefast? Und ist der Abstand zwischen Strebe und Röhrchen bewusst so "kurz" gewählt? Oder täuscht das auf dem Foto?
Weil dreifach dürfte damit so nicht möglich sein, oder doch?


----------



## Mad_Mike (10. Februar 2012)

Ich fahre sie jetzt knapp 2-3 Monate.
Aber Witterungsbedingt nicht wirklich oft.
Man sieht das sich die äußeren Teile von der Kette ein bisschen eingeschlifen haben mehr nicht.

Gewicht: 13,2g

Röhrchen sind sidn beidseitig angefast.

3-fach geht Problemlos, fahre sie ja selber auf einer 3-fach kurbel.

Gesamtlänge des Teils ist ca. 30mm. Also von der Strebe bis mitte der Führung ca. 25mm.
K.a. wie das bei der Bionicon ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (10. Februar 2012)

Mad_Mike schrieb:


> 3-fach geht Problemlos, fahre sie ja selber auf einer 3-fach kurbel.



Wirkte auf dem Bild weiter oben deutlich kompakter, daher die Vermutung wg. dreifach.
Sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## bastl-axel (11. Februar 2012)

Also, mir gefällt die von Bionicon besser, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Aber das Kettenführungsröhrchen kommt mir etwas klein im Innendurchmesser vor. Hatte ein Selbstgebaute mit 11 mm Innendurchmesser und da hat sich bei Schlamm und Matsch die Kette darin verklemmt. Habe meine Führung jetzt auf 15mm vergrößert und erst jetzt funktioniert sie bei jedem Wetter.


----------



## Robby2107 (23. Februar 2012)

Grad ne kurze Testfahr mit meiner Kettenführung durchgeführt (Treppen hoch und runter, kleiner Sprung).

Ist noch im Teststadium, aber scheint ihren Dienst voll zu erfüllen. 
Sie soll allerdings keine Dauerlösung sein, sondern lediglich zu Testzwecken ob eine Kettenführung bei mir Sinn macht. Hoffe dazu noch etwas mehr unterwegs zu sein demnächst.

Beim Sprung die Treppen runter hat allerdings das Flat meinem Scheinbein Hallo sagen müssen. Zum Glück hat der Socken das Blut ein wenig aufgesogen, da haben die neuen Schuhe nix abbekommen. *lach* Nun schaut´s aus als wenn ich nen 2. Knie am Schienbei bekomme.


----------



## ben1982 (28. Februar 2012)

Habe die v2 an meinem SJ FSR ELITE montiert und ich muss sagen das ich begeistert bin. Total geräuschlos und die Funktion ist tadellos. Bis jetzt jeden EURO wert. 

Nun muss sie sich nur noch in der Haltbarkeit beweisen.


----------



## LaKoS (1. März 2012)

Servus...

hab da auch mal schnell einen Prototypen gebastelt!  
Befestigung is schon überarbeitet worden! War nur mal provisorisch angebracht!


----------



## Gekko (1. März 2012)

LaKoS schrieb:


> Servus...
> 
> hab da auch mal schnell einen Prototypen gebastelt!
> Befestigung is schon überarbeitet worden! War nur mal provisorisch angebracht!



Das sieht ja man richtig geil aus!!!! Wirklich professionell!!


----------



## ben1982 (2. März 2012)

Schaut Top aus! Aber bekommst da keine Probleme, wenn auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt bist mit Reifenkontakt?


----------



## damage0099 (2. März 2012)

kann mir vorstellen, wenn der Reifen (auch seitlich) zugeschlammt ist und Dreck mit hochzieht, daß sich das Umwerfer-Rädchen nicht mehr dreht.
Bisher kam es nur ca. 2-3x bei mir vor, daß sich das Schlauch-Röhrchen so verstopfte, daß ich es reinigen mußte (da zog es aber auch kleine Äste hoch, die sich im Röhrchen verkeilten).


----------



## LaKoS (2. März 2012)

@ben1982:

Nein, da geht nichts an...da is noch genügend Platz zwischen Reifen und Führung!  Schau mal in mein Album, da is noch ein Bild wie sie fest gemacht ist!


@damage0099:

Hab ich ausprobiert, jetzt im Winter bot sich das wunderbar an mit dem Dreck etc...die Führung war zwar extrem verschmutzt (Dreck im Rädchen etc...) aber es hat sich nix verfangen und sie lief immer einwandfrei! 
Klar muss man nach einer Schlammtour die Führung bzw. das komplette Rad eh sauber machen, aber unterm fahren gabs bei mir keine Probleme! Könnte auch Zufall gewesen sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mätz__ (3. März 2012)

stumpfspringer schrieb:


> Hat inzwischen jemand Erfahrungen zur Haltbarkeit der C-Guide V2? Bei einigen hat ja die erste Version 300 km gehalten. Es würde mich interssieren, ob das bei der neuen Version besser ist. Ist bei irgendjemand das Führungsröhrchen der V2 schon verschlissen?



ANYONE?
Ich hab noch die V1 Führung und gerade das Röhrchen zum 2ten mal um 90° gedreht weil es schon durchgelaufen war. Also die Riefen der Kettenglieder kommen schon durchs Röhrchen an ein paar Stellen durch. (Ich hab das Teil noch keine 6 Monate!)

Kann die V2 da mit längerer Haltbarkeit glänzen?
Für die V1 gibt es Ersatzröhrchen im Shop, für die V2 bisher nicht?
Alle 500km 40 nur für die Kettenführung fände ich etwas kostspielig! Das ist ja dann fast so teuer wie tanken


----------



## bastl-axel (4. März 2012)

LaKoS schrieb:


> Schau mal in mein Album....


Ja tut das! Tolle Bilder von tollen Sachen.


LaKoS schrieb:


> @damage0099:
> Hab ich ausprobiert, jetzt im Winter bot sich das wunderbar an mit dem Dreck etc...die Führung war zwar extrem verschmutzt (Dreck im Rädchen etc...) aber es hat sich nix verfangen und sie lief immer einwandfrei!


Ist ja auch vom Prinzip nicht anderes, wie hinten am Schaltwerk. Wenn es vorne im Schlamm klemmt, dann klemmt es auch hinten.


----------



## sPiediNet (12. März 2012)

...wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen aber hat jemand von Euch am Supershuttle eine gut funktionierende Kurbel/Innenlager, 3-fach Kettenführung montiert/getestet?

Danke Euch


----------



## Nocinoib (17. März 2012)

Tipp:

*Das kleine Schräubchen, das die C-Guide V.02 zusammenhält mit Schraubenlack versehen.*

Gestern hat sich urplötzlich alles was nicht mit Kabelbindern befestigt ist in seine Einzelteile zerlegt und schön über den Waldboden verstreut. Das Verbindungsschräubchen wurde bei der Montage eigentlich fest genug angezogen.Zum Glück konnte ich alle Teile, selbst den Übeltäter (das fitzelkleine Inbusschräubchen), wieder finden. Und: Ich habe sogar noch eine Schraube mehr gefunden - keine Ahnung von wem die ist ...


----------



## Mätz__ (17. März 2012)

stumpfspringer schrieb:


> Hat inzwischen jemand Erfahrungen zur Haltbarkeit der C-Guide V2? Bei einigen hat ja die erste Version 300 km gehalten. Es würde mich interssieren, ob das bei der neuen Version besser ist. Ist bei irgendjemand das Führungsröhrchen der V2 schon verschlissen?



Retry:

Ich habe meine V1 jetzt schon 2 mal drehen müssen weil das Röhrchen durchgeschliffen ist. Hat hier schon jemand die "neue" Kettenführung durchgelutscht?

Thx 4 info!

Ist halt die Frage ob es sich lohnt einen neuen V1 Satz zu besorgen der wieder nur ein halbes Jahr hällt oder auf V2 umzubauen?!?!?


----------



## siebenacht (19. März 2012)

Die C-Guide V.02 hat nun nur eine ganze Woche gehalten. Mein Nachbau der V.01 mit Originalröhrchen ein 3/4 Jahr und würde immer noch halten, aber ich dachte die V.02 ist robuster als der Eigenbau.

Die Befestigung der neuen C-Guide ohne Zugdurchführung mittels Kabelbinder ist ganz großer Mi$t, bricht einfach ab. Diese Kabelbinderhalterkonstruktion ist viel zu dünn. Hätte mir eigentlich schon beim Anbauen auffallen müssen, dass diese zierlichen Plastestege durch die die Kabelbinder durchgeführt werden, niemals die große Belastung des Kettenschlagens aushalten können. Vielleicht hängt es auch vom Schaltwerk und der Kettenlänge ab, also wie straff die Kette gespannt ist, ob die Halterung früher oder später bricht. Aber die C-Guide V.02 ist mit dieser Kabelbinderhalterkonstruktion ohne Zugdurchführung definitiv nicht endurogeeignet!!

Eigentlich müsste man das Ding an Bionicon zurückschicken, damit sie den Konstruktionsfehler beheben. Habe aber die C-Guide V.02 nun so ähnlich an der Kettenstrebe befestigt wie meine Nachbaukonstruktion der V.01.

Dass auf dem kleinen Schräubchen kein Sicherungslack ist, ist mir dann auch aufgefallen und wurde auch gleich behoben. Beim ersten Anbau musste ich das Teil ja nicht auseinanderbauen.

Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (19. März 2012)

Also mein c-guide hält jetzt seit 300km mit Befestigung über kabelbinder tadelos. Auch bei starken Schlägen und kleinen Sprüngen sitzt der c-guide immer noch an Ort und stelle. Auch das Röhrchen weist noch keine Gebrauchsspuren auf. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich die KeFü zurückschicken.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (19. März 2012)

Die Befestigung hatte bei mir keine 15 Minuten gehalten. Die Schuld mag ich aber nicht unbedingt der Führung geben. Hatte einen Ast hochgezogen, der hat die Führung dann weggerissen. Schöner wäre es aber gewesen, wenn man das Ganze so ausgelegt hätte, dass die Kabelbinder als Sollbruchstelle dienen.
Habe mir jetzt eine solide Lösung gebastelt, bei der mit Sicherheit die Kabelbinder reißen.


----------



## wildkater (19. März 2012)

@Mr_Vercetti und siebenacht:

könntet ihr bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto posten, wie Eure Lösungen so ausschauen? Hab mir nämlich das Teil auch bestellt und will präventiv vorgehen


----------



## Nicolai33 (19. März 2012)

Ich bin das ganze letzte Jahr mit der 1. Version gefahren ohne Probleme (Ok ist hatte keinen Schaltzug an der Kettenstrebe da mussten halt ein paar Kabelbinder her!!)
Jetzt habe ich mir die 2. Version zugelegt und die hat noch keine 2 Tage gehalten!!!

Die Kunststofflaschen sind wirklich viel zu dünn ausgelegt, das kann echt nicht sein!! Da muss man keine großen Sprünge machen damit die abreisen, ich denke mal früher oder später wird sich der Thread hier mit dem gleichem Problem füllen. 
Das gilt nur für die Befestigung ohne Schaltzug an der Kettenstrebe!!
Nem Freund von mir ist das jetzt schon das 2. mal passiert und letzte Woche hat sich obendrein noch die Besagte Schraube gelöst und der Teile liegen im Wald!! Er hatte nicht so viel Glück und die Teile wieder gefunden so wie Nocinoib.

Mist das ich die 1. Version mit meinem Rad verkauft hatte!!


----------



## Daniel12 (20. März 2012)

ich fahre die v1 auch schon seit etliche Kilometern (ca. 500) im Enduro Einsatz, inkl. fetter Sprünge etc.

keinerlei Probleme!

deshalb bleibe ich auch klar bei der v1 und wechsele nicht zur v2.


----------



## siebenacht (20. März 2012)

wildkater schrieb:


> @Mr_Vercetti und siebenacht:
> 
> könntet ihr bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto posten, wie Eure Lösungen so ausschauen? Hab mir nämlich das Teil auch bestellt und will präventiv vorgehen



Hier mal meine Anbaulösung, die mit Sicherheit hält und sieht obendrein auch besser aus als die Original-Kabelbinder-Version.


Einfach das Röhrchen, das eigentlich für die Befestigung am Schaltzug vorgesehen ist, durch Aufkleben von kleinen Stücken Gewebeband(klebestreifen) oben "andicken" und einmal zum Fixieren Gewebeband drumherum, so dass die oberere Seite des Röhrchens mit dem aufgeklebten Gewebeband höher ist als der "Käfig". Damit kann der Käfig frei schwingen. Dann mit Gewebeband das Röhrchen an der Kettenstrebe befestigen, wie auf dem Foto erkennbar. Fertig!!

Gruß 78


----------



## Mätz__ (20. März 2012)

Ich habe meine V1 auch "nur" mit Kabelbindern festgemacht. Bis jetzt ist 2 mal der hintere gerissen.... hört man am Geräusch, absteigen, neuen Kabelbinder aus dem Rucksack drum, weiter gehts. Das ist für mich nicht das thema. Was mich mehr beschäftigt ist wie gesagt der Verschleiss durch die Reibung der Kette. Aber gut, vllt bin ich auch zu viel Gefahren..... denke bisher so etwas über 1000km mit dem Rad im letzten halben Jahr. Dann wird 2 mal durchgescheurtes Röhrchen ja wohl ok sein.

Mich hätte nur mal interessiert ob die V2 einen Wiederstandsfähigeren Kunststoff auchweisst.... aber da es ja auch einige andere Probleme gibt, werde ich mir beim nöchsten mal drehen ein neues Röhrchen besorgen!


----------



## Waver (21. März 2012)

Ich habe die V 2 seit knapp 500 km am Votec SX Enduro mit Kabelbindern dran, keinerlei Probleme, einschl. kleine Jumps und ruppige Abfahrten.


----------



## siebenacht (21. März 2012)

@ Mätz
Bei der C-Guide V.02 reißt aber nicht der Kabelbinder sondern die Halterung. Der Kabelbinder ist immer noch schon brav an der Kettenstrebe.
Zu dem Verschleiß des Röhrchens kann ick noch nicht viel sagen, aber es sieht dicker und robuster aus als bei der V.01. 1000km ist eigentlich nicht viel für das Röhrchen. Da bin ich mit einem Röhrchen der V.01 in dem 3/4 Jahr wesentlich mehr gefahren (Röhrchen einmal gedreht). Die gefahrenen Km sind aber nicht allein entscheidend, sondern auch wie wurde gefahren, also tatsächlich tretend oder überwiegend bergab ohne treten. Also schliff die Kette die ganzen Km durch das Röhrchen (beim Treten) oder lag die Kette nur mehr oder weniger im Röhrchen (ohne Treten bergab). Wenn man nur bergab fährt, wird das Röhrchen wohl auch 10.000 km locker durchhalten.

@ Waver
Aber beim SX ist die C-Guide V.02 doch durch den Schaltzug gezogen und nicht direkt ohne Schaltzug an der Kettenstrebe befestigt, oder?

Gruß 78


----------



## Waver (21. März 2012)

Nein, beim 2011er Rahmen ist dort kein Schaltzug. Der V2 sitzt direkt an der Strebe an.
Aber bei meinem Canyon Nerve ist der V2 auch montiert, dort mit Schaltzug-Montage und auch da ist alles einwandfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (21. März 2012)

Mätz schrieb:


> Ich habe meine V1 auch "nur" mit Kabelbindern festgemacht. Bis jetzt ist 2 mal der hintere gerissen.... hört man am Geräusch, absteigen, neuen Kabelbinder aus dem Rucksack drum, weiter gehts.


Ich mache in so einem Fall gleich zwei Kabelbinder dran. Einer fest und den zweiten mit etwas Spiel. Dadurch funktioniert der Kabelbinder als Sollbruchstelle, das befestigte Teil, hier die Bionicon, kann sich dann aber wegen dem zweiten lockeren Kabelbinder nicht weit bewegen. Dann könnte man zur Not sogar noch weiterfahren oder jetzt genügt ein Zug am Kabelbinder und man kann ohne Sucherei und Einfädelei viel schneller weiterfahren. Vor allem bei viel Matsch. Da müßte das Rad darunter erst mal wiederfinden
Mache ich auch so bei meiner Navi-Halterung. Wenn durch einen Sturz mal das Navi abreißt, reisen nur die stramm angezogenen Kabelbinder. Die beiden anderen, nur locker drum geschlungenen halten dann das Navi fest und es aknn nicht durch die Gegend fliegen.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (21. März 2012)

Ich habe mir aus 1mm Stahldraht eine neue Halterung zurecht gebogen.




Ein Witz sind übrigens die Mitgelieferten Kabelbinder. Für meine Kettenstrebe sind sie schlicht zu kurz.
Das ist mMn etwas, was bei dem Verkaufspreis nicht sein sollte.


----------



## Andreas72 (21. März 2012)

Ich hatte die neue Bionicon Kettenführung an meinem neuen Remedy gleich angebaut. Nach zwei Ausfahrten war die Aufnahme des Kabelbinders an beiden Seiten abgerissen! Auf meine telefonische Anfrage bei Bionicon reagierte man zwar verwundert, aber freundlich und schickte mir kostenlos eine neue Halterung. Eine Woche später wieder die gleiche Geschichte. Auf meine Mail schickte mir Bionicon nochmals kostenlos das oberere Teil mit der Aufnahme für die Kabelbinder, mit dem Hinweis ich solle noch einen weiteren Kabelbinder in der Mitte, um das Halteröllchen montieren.
Das habe ich auch getan, mit dem Ergebnis, dass mir nun die Komplette Kettenführung abgerissen ist und irgendwo im Wald liegen dürfte...


----------



## wildkater (22. März 2012)

Die von mir bestellte v02 ist noch nicht bei mir eingetroffen. Ich bin nach all den Horrormeldungen geneigt, die gleich wieder zurück zu schicken wenn die kommt 
Ich dachte die Jungs hätten mehr drauf, aber das hätte den Testern doch auffallen müssen? Oder betrifft es nur die, die das Teil DIREKT an der Kettenstrebe montiert haben, nicht die, die es am Seilzug dran haben?


----------



## cmaucksch (22. März 2012)

Ich möchte nicht behaupten, dass die, die Probleme mit der C-Guide selber schuld sind, ich denke einfach, die hatten Pech.
Bei der C-Guide sollte man sich im klaren sein, dass es eine Enduro/light-Freeride Kettenführung ist und nicht für krassen DH gedacht.

Ich hab sowohl die C-Guide 1 als auch die 2er und keine Probleme.
Auch Bikepark, haben die C-Guides bei mir problemlos mitgemacht, aber ich Springe auch nicht mehr als 1,5m Drops.

In der letzten Freeride beim Super-Enduro Test ist an 2-3 Rädern die C-Guide verbaut, ich denke, die haben die Bikes ganz ordentlich ran genommen und die hätten sicher was dazu geschrieben, wenn da was kaputt gegangen wäre.

Ich würde der C-Guide eine Chance geben, kannst immer noch reklamieren, wenn sie kaputt geht.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (22. März 2012)

Wie schon geschrieben. Habe die auch an der strebe befestigt und ist NOCH alles an seinem Platz. 

Sogar als ich gestern beim schalten einen ordentlichen "kettensalat" hatte hielt Befestigung. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich die nehmen und wenn die bei dir auch nichts aushält zurückschicken.


----------



## kevinphillip (22. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen könnte mir vorstellen das es vielleicht mit der position der kefü oder langer kurzer käfig zutun hat ,eigentlich ist die belastung an dieser stelle gar nicht so groß ....außer das schlagen der kette....man muß aber auch bedenken das es keine enduro oder downhilll kefü ist. da gibt es bessere...und man müßte mal gucken bei der menge die verkauft wurden wieviele davon ärger macht.


----------



## siebenacht (22. März 2012)

@ cmaucksch
Auf Deinen Fotos ist C-Guide am Schaltzug befestigt und nicht mit Kabelbindern an der Kettenstrebe, so dass das hier beschriebene Problem bei Deiner Konstruktion nicht auftritt.
Muss mir dann mal den Test in der Freeride noch ankieken.
Gruß 78


----------



## cmaucksch (22. März 2012)

Hi hab aber an einem anderen Rad den C-Guide auch nur mit Kabelbindern befestigt und es hält.
Die Version 1 hatte ich auch an einem Rad nur mit Kabelbindern, ich hab einfach ein Stück Zug-Hülle genommen, durch die Löcher gesteckt und die Enden der Hülle mit einer Flachzange zusammengepresst, damit die Führung nicht runter rutschen kann, vielleicht macht das bei der v.2 auch Sinn.

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (22. März 2012)

so wird es ja auch standardmäßig beide der v1 gemacht, einfach Stück Zughülle mit Kabelbindern an die Kettenstrebe machen, fest.


----------



## ridingGiants (22. März 2012)

Heute habe ich beim stÃ¶bern in der 1â¬ Abteilung des Ã¶rtlichen Baumarktes ein 3 Karabiner Set entdeckt, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen:






Mein Mitbewohner hat ohne sein Wissen auch eine spendiert bekommen, (Leider waren die Kabelbinder alle):







Vll. verrate ich ihm in ein paar Wochen mal, dass ich noch einen Karabiner in seiner Lieblingsfarbe habe..

Kosten ohne Kabelbinder belaufen sich auf 1,90â¬, das Gewicht sich auf circa 15g und ich kÃ¶nnte noch eine basteln.


----------



## ben1982 (22. März 2012)

Also ich fahre die V2 auch mit der Montage am Schaltzug. Das hält.

Mein Kumpel hat die V2 mit der Kabelbinderhalterung montiert. Diese ist gestern auf beiden Seiten grissen. 

Ich denke das die Montage am Schaltzug zu bevorzugen ist, natürlich nur wenn möglich.


----------



## freetourer (22. März 2012)

... aber welches Röhrchen hast du denn verwendet?


----------



## ben1982 (22. März 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> ... aber welches Röhrchen hast du denn verwendet?



Von was sprichst Du? Ich habe die V2. Also nur die Halterung für den Schaltzug + Kabelbinder


----------



## Mätz__ (22. März 2012)

ridingGiants schrieb:


> Heute habe ich beim stöbern in der 1 Abteilung des örtlichen Baumarktes ein 3 Karabiner Set entdeckt, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




entweder fährst du extrem entspanntes CC und die kettenführung ist über oder du ballerst wie bekloppt mit blockiertem rad durch die 90° kurven und solltest mal über einen neuen Reifen nachdenken  Profil ist da ja nicht mehr so richtig zu sehen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ridingGiants (22. März 2012)

Ist eig. noch alles ok, sprich Grip noch vorhanden.


----------



## wildkater (22. März 2012)

ridingGiants schrieb:


> Ist eig. noch alles ok, sprich Grip noch vorhanden.


Gute Gummi-Mischung, oder?


----------



## Waver (22. März 2012)

Hier sind nochmal meine beiden V2-Montagen zu sehen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9081184&postcount=714

Wie gesagt, bislang no problems.


----------



## Daniel12 (22. März 2012)

warum hast Du mit Hammerschmidt die Führung dran? fahre auch ein Bike mit HS und hatte hier noch nie das Bedürfnis nach einer zusätzlichen Führung...


----------



## Waver (22. März 2012)

Damit die Kette nicht bei Jumps oder ruppigen Abfahrten nach unten auf den Boden durchschlägt. Sie kann zwar bei der HS ja nicht komplett abspringen, aber so ein Durchschlagen oder Kettenschlabbern ist nicht schön oder gar gesund für den Antrieb.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (26. März 2012)

Heute ist auch bei mir der C-Guide mit Befestigung an der Kettenstrebe per Kabelbinder an einer Seite abgerissen.

Werde Kontakt mit Bionicon aufnehmen und den defekten C-Guide einschicken. Vielleicht gibt es irgendwann eine haltbare Lösung wenn dies öfter passiert.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (29. März 2012)

Bekomme den C-Guide ohne Beanstandung ersetzt. Habe auch die Problematik mal angesprochen und es kam diese Antwort:



> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> das Teil geht heute an Dich raus.
> 
> ...


----------



## siebenacht (29. März 2012)

Na dann werde ich mal die Quote erhöhen. Habe denen mal eine E-Mail geschrieben.
Gruß 78


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (29. März 2012)

Werde mir bei der neuen auf jedenfall was ausdenken, damit die diesmal hält.


----------



## Waver (29. März 2012)

Wie wär's mit stabileren Kabelbindern ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (29. März 2012)

der Kabelbinder, mit dem der C-Guide befestigt war ist immer noch mit dem Rest vom C-Guide am Bike 

es lag wie oben schon beschrieben an den dünnen Durchführungen für die Kabelbinder am C-Guide und nicht am Kabelbinder.


----------



## Gekko (29. März 2012)

Klingt fÃ¼r mich aber irgendwie unausgereift!!!

DafÃ¼r 39â¬ find ich ganz schÃ¶n viel im nachhinein...


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (30. März 2012)

Heute kam Post von Bionicon...habe keinen kompletten C-Guide bekommen sondern "nur" das obere Teil der Halterung. Ist aber okay.


----------



## siebenacht (30. März 2012)

Ja die dünnen Stege der Kettenführung erinnern mich ganz stark an den Sender des VDO-MC-Fahrradcomputers.
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Elektronik/Radcomputer/VDO-MC-Universalkit-UMWL-Kit-MC-inkl-Halterung-Sender-und-Magnet::34526.html?refID=froogle 
Der hat auch solche dünnen Stege zur Befestigung, ein Sturz und die Kabelbinder inkl. der Plastestege waren noch an der Federgabel, nur der Sender lag ohne Befestigungsstege irgendwo im Wald.

Gruß 78


----------



## lovac (31. März 2012)

Mir ist auch der C-Guide mit Befestigung an der Kettenstrebe per Kabelbinder an einer Seite abgerissen . Habe eben eine @ mail an Bionicon geschickt.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (1. April 2012)

Bekommst das Teil zur Befestigung umgehend erstattet  

löst leider nicht das Problem...hat jemand ein paar Ideen zur Befestigung?


----------



## Robby2107 (1. April 2012)

Gestern hat mein (Test)Nachbau aus Edelstahl und Teflonplastik den Härtetest im Bikepark schadlos überstanden.

Absolut null Probleme gemacht das Teil und hält immer noch wie am ersten Tag. Nach dem was ich hier dann so lese, werde ich das Teil definitiv dran lassen. Sollte ja nur zum testen sein, um später auf eine Bionicon umzurüsten. Aber das hat sich, denk ich, erledigt. 


Vielleicht sollt ich mich mal bei Bionicon bewerben?? 


grüße
Robby


----------



## Waver (1. April 2012)

> löst leider nicht das Problem...hat jemand ein paar Ideen zur Befestigung?


 
Z.B. einen passenden Kunststoff-Kabeltunnel / Kunststoff-Stab aus dem Baumarkt / Bastelgeschäft nehmen, die Enden erhitzen und passend als Auflageflächen formen. Endkanten leicht hochziehen, damit die Kabelbinder das Ganze sicher halten.
Ansonsten Alu-Röhrchen nehmen, Enden mit Zange / Hammer plätten , Endkante leicht bördeln für den Halt des Kabelbinders und kleine Moosgummi-Pads aufkleben, um die Kontaktfläche zum Rahmen zu schonen.
Bei Alu- oder Stahlröhrchen reicht es ev. auch, an den Enden mit der Feile die untere Fläche abzufeilen, die dabei entstehende Halbröhre zur Fläche zu plätten und leicht nach oben umzubiegen.


----------



## siebenacht (2. April 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Bekommst das Teil zur Befestigung umgehend erstattet
> 
> löst leider nicht das Problem...hat jemand ein paar Ideen zur Befestigung?



Guckst Du hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9322892&postcount=798
oder hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9327211&postcount=804

Meine eigene Befestigungsvariante hält super, hab auch schon die Haltbarkeit mit diversen Treppen, Sprüngen usw. mehrfach getestet.

Ansonsten habe ich noch keine Antwort von Bionicon, wahrschein sind jetzt so viele "Beschwerden" zu beantworten.

Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Fail (15. April 2012)

Hat jemand einen Tipp wo die C-guide derzeit (möglichst in Schwarz)  auf Lager ist die Versandkosten möglichst günstig (bzw. am besten kostenlos) sind?


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. April 2012)

hier hab ich meine her.
http://shop.bundesrad.biz/epages/63...NXX-X-0002/SubProducts/BIONICONXX-X-0002-0001


----------



## Trail-Fail (15. April 2012)

mh, 6 Euro Versandkosten finde ich einfach ein bisschen viel dafür. Die 40 die das Teil kostet finde ich so schon grenzwertig für so ein primitives Teil, das wie man hier so liest ohnehin nicht allzu haltbar ist...

Sent from my TITAN X310e using Board Express


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. April 2012)

Kann mich bisher nicht beschweren Ã¼er Haltbarkeit, habs aber auch erst gekauft als es die V2 gab.
40â¬ find ich nicht viel, wenn ich bedenke, was meine Ã¼selige Stinger gekostet hat und was die Bionicon bei wesentlich geringerem Gewicht bringt (liechter ist in der Bikebranche immer teurer). 
An sich scheint sie ja von der Nachfrage her immer noch zu gÃ¼nstig zu sein, wenn du sie kaum findest oder dir keiner die Versandkosten schenkt.


----------



## siebenacht (16. April 2012)

cmaucksch schrieb:


> ...
> In der letzten Freeride beim Super-Enduro Test ist an 2-3 Rädern die C-Guide verbaut, ich denke, die haben die Bikes ganz ordentlich ran genommen und die hätten sicher was dazu geschrieben, wenn da was kaputt gegangen wäre. ...



So, habe mir jetzt mal den Test der Super-Enduro in der Freeride angeguckt. Da war die C-Guide V2 zwar an 3 Bikes verbaut, aber alle am Schaltzug, also nicht mit Kabelbinder *ohne *Schaltzug direkt an der Kettenstrebe. Das Problem der dünnen Stege der Halterung mit Kabelbinder ohne Schaltzug konnte bei dem Test gar nicht auftreten.

Meine geänderte Befestigung mit Gewebeband hält immernoch.

Gruß 78


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (16. April 2012)

Habe meine Halterung jetzt auch durch einen schweißdraht verstärkt. Mal sehen ob es hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (16. April 2012)

Bei mir war die Halterung auch gebrochen..habe mir dann was feines aus Alu gedreht =)


----------



## Gekko (17. April 2012)

Coole Halterung aus Alu.

Mich würde bei der ganzen Geschichte interessieren.. wie viel Prozent der defekten Halterungen tatsächlich im Vergleich zur verkauften Menge auftreten!!!


----------



## Fartzilla (17. April 2012)

Denke schon das es über 50% sind


----------



## Mad_Mike (17. April 2012)

Was man hier so liest bin ich wirklich froh das ich mir meine Kettenführung selber gebaut habe.




[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=090220120597df0j.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (17. April 2012)

Gekko schrieb:


> Coole Halterung aus Alu.
> 
> Mich würde bei der ganzen Geschichte interessieren.. wie viel Prozent der defekten Halterungen tatsächlich im Vergleich zur verkauften Menge auftreten!!!



Mir haben sie auf diese Frage geantwortet:



> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> das Teil geht heute an Dich raus.
> 
> ...



ich denke das liegt daran, dass viele es an einem Schlatzug befestigt haben und die einige dies vielleicht auch nicht beanstanden.


----------



## mät__ (17. April 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Denke schon das es über 50% sind



Weil sich im IBC die Klagen darüber häufen? Bedenke: hier sammeln sich die Leute, die Probleme haben. Diejenigen, bei denen das Teil läuft, werden sich bestimmt nicht hier tummeln...

Kann man so ähnlich auf nahezu alle Themen hier im Forum anwenden


----------



## Autaler (17. April 2012)

Servus,
ans SS passt keine der beiden Führungen oder?


----------



## guruW (17. April 2012)

Leider nein! 
greez guru


----------



## Gekko (18. April 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Mir haben sie auf diese Frage geantwortet:
> 
> 
> Hallo Stefan,
> ...




Da bleibt natürlich die Frage...stimmt die Angabe mit  unter 1% tatsächlich....

Kein Hersteller gibt gerne zu..das er eventuell minderwertige Teile im Verbau verkauft hat.....


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (18. April 2012)

Das denke ich auch...aber man weiß halt nicht wieviele verkauft worden sind und hier sind ja auch keine hunderte an gebrochenen Halterungen aufegtaucht...

man weiß es nicht...es zur Zeit jedoch nichts geplant die Halterung per Kabelbinder stabiler zu produzieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (20. April 2012)

hi, gibt es das Gummistück das das Röhrchen hält auch einzeln als Ersatzteil?

habe meins zerrissen... 

habe es notdürftig mit Kabelbindern auf dem Trail geflickt aber das ist nicht ganz optimal.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. April 2012)

Du meinst die Erste Version?
Ist mir im Winter auch gerissen. Icxh hab das Rohr einfch mit einem grossen Kabelbinder (ca. 8 mm Breit) wieder dran gemacht. Hält seit 2 - 3 Monaten.  Nur der Grosse Kopf des Binders stört die Optik etwas.


----------



## firesurfer (30. April 2012)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> hi, gibt es das Gummistück das das Röhrchen hält auch einzeln als Ersatzteil?
> 
> habe meins zerrissen...
> 
> habe es notdürftig mit Kabelbindern auf dem Trail geflickt aber das ist nicht ganz optimal.


 
mir ist der gummi im august letzen jahres gerissen....die lösung mit drei kabelbindern hält seitdem oh probleme


----------



## Gekko (1. Mai 2012)

Konnte nun auch endlich die Bionicon Kettenführung ausgiebig testen.

Hier das Ergebnis!!!


----------



## 4mate (1. Mai 2012)

Gekko schrieb:


> Hier das Ergebnis!!!





> Du musst registriert sein, um diese Seite aufrufen zu können.


----------



## Gekko (1. Mai 2012)

Ups...ändere das sofort!!!


----------



## RadonRider (7. Mai 2012)

firesurfer schrieb:


> mir ist der gummi im august letzen jahres gerissen....die lösung mit drei kabelbindern hält seitdem oh probleme


 
Viel hilft viel! Ich würde es genauso machen.
Ich bin derzeit auch am Überlegen, ob ich mir die v2 Kettenführung hole. Auch dort würde ich mindestens einen Kabelbinder mehr nutzen als "vorgeschrieben".


----------



## noie95 (9. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## KonaMooseman (11. Mai 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Denke schon das es über 50% sind



dumm und dumm gesellt sich gern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Mai 2012)

Wie lange hält das Röhrchen (erste Version) eingentlich? ich habe die Führung letzten Sommer montiert. 
Da sind schon so tiefe Riefen von den Kettengliedern drin, dass jetz eingentlich die schon die Röllchen aufsetzen müssten. 
Ich hoffe, dass die Riefen nicht mehr tiefer werden, wenn die Kettenrollen aufsetzen. 
Gibts da Erfahungen?


----------



## Mätz__ (11. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe mein Röllchen jetzt schon zum 3ten mal gedreht... denn die Riefen werden immer tiefer... bin ca 1000km damit gefahren. Vllt auch etwas mehr.
Allerdings war es auch oft entweder staubig oder mega matschig, also viel Reibsand.......
Macht zwar keinen Sinn, dann eine zu haben, aber bei CC Touren hält sie bestimmt etwas länger


----------



## Masberg (12. Mai 2012)

Mätz schrieb:


> Also ich habe mein Röllchen jetzt schon zum 3ten mal gedreht... denn die Riefen werden immer tiefer... bin ca 1000km damit gefahren. Vllt auch etwas mehr.
> Allerdings war es auch oft entweder staubig oder mega matschig, also viel Reibsand.......
> Macht zwar keinen Sinn, dann eine zu haben, aber bei CC Touren hält sie bestimmt etwas länger



öfter mal drehen, dann hälts auch 2000Km


----------



## Gekko (14. Mai 2012)

Da kann man dann nur hoffen..das bei der zweiten Version das Führungsröllchen länger hält!!!


----------



## Regensbiker (15. Mai 2012)

Hi,

habe vorhin auch den Kettenspanner angebaut aber irgendwie schein ich da was falsch gemacht zu haben. 

Wenn ich ins grösste Ritzel schalte, scheint da zu viel Spannung drauf zu sein. Auch ist die Kette doch etwas sehr schräg...

Was muss ich denn noch beachten?

Bild: http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2891/9v8afynu_jpg.htm#

(Ja, das technische Verständnis fehlt. Aber darum frag ich euch ja hier  )
Video:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10541508/2012-05-15_14-31-06_54.mp4


----------



## damage0099 (15. Mai 2012)

Erstens wär ein Bild in Seitenansicht ganz hilfreich, größter + kleinster Gang (sichtbar sollte Kurbel bis Kassette sein),
vom Video her ist die Kette evt. zu kurz.

Seitenansicht kann dies klären.
Auch die Position der Kettenführung, die ist kein Spanner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Regensbiker (15. Mai 2012)

Hi,

danke für die schnelle ANtwort.

Hier zwei aktuelle Bilder mit größter/kleinster Gang 

http://content.screencast.com/users...a6f6-d9e2681d5c39/2012-05-15_15-02-19_838.jpg

http://content.screencast.com/users...bf99-54ab790da16b/2012-05-15_15-02-39_644.jpg


----------



## 4mate (15. Mai 2012)

Größter Gang: Vorne großes Blatt, hinten kleinstes Ritzel
Kleinster Gang: Vorne kleinstes Blatt, hinten größtes Ritzel


----------



## damage0099 (15. Mai 2012)

Ja, schalte mal richtig, dann sieht man's besser.

Wobei du bei größtem/kleinstem Gang ruhig 2 Ritzel von Max. weg sein darfst, fährst eh net.


----------



## Regensbiker (15. Mai 2012)

Ok. Mache naccher nochmal 2 bilder.

Aber recht hast du. Den grössten brauch ich eigentlich nicht und im kleinsten passt es.


----------



## siebenacht (15. Mai 2012)

Also auf dem ersten Bild (Sicht von oben oder von umgekehrt unten, je nach dem wie man es sieht) sieht es so aus, als ob die Kettenführung zu fest ist und diese keine Möglichkeit hat, sich seitlich zu bewegen. Kann das vielleicht sein?


----------



## Regensbiker (15. Mai 2012)

Ja. Ist wirklich alles sehr straff


----------



## Regensbiker (15. Mai 2012)

Also im kleinsten geht es schon. Im grössten allerdings nicht - muss aber auch nicht.


Trotzdem alles relativ straff, oder ist das egal?

http://image-upload.de/image/KNVTuO/1cb9242759.jpg


----------



## damage0099 (16. Mai 2012)

Sieht normal aus.
Kannst ihm ja einwenig mehr "Leine geben", und sehen, wie es sich dann verhält.


----------



## Regensbiker (16. Mai 2012)

Sry aber wiekann ich die spannung da bissl rausnahmen? Oder einfach mit mehr kettdngliedern experimentieren?


----------



## damage0099 (16. Mai 2012)

2 Möglichkeiten:

- Kette verlängern
- Führungsröhrchen "länger" montieren, mittels Kabelbinder etc...., so daß dieser weiter von der Kettenstrebe weg ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (16. Mai 2012)

Richtig. Wenn du auf Klein/Klein noch Reserven hast, dann mach die Kette ein Glied länger. Vor allem gross/gross sollte von der Kettenlänge so gerade noch gehen. Sonst kann das bei unabsichtlichem Verschalten schnell mal brutale Schäden geben. 
Alle die da schreiben "gross/gross fährt man eh nicht" haben bisher entweder Glück gehabt, oder cruisen nur bis zur Eisdiele.


----------



## Gummischwain (16. Mai 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> ...
> Alle die da schreiben "gross/gross fährt man eh nicht" haben bisher entweder Glück gehabt, oder cruisen nur bis zur Eisdiele
> 
> 
> ...



Der Thread der "ewigen Bionicon-Bastler" wird jeden Tag unterhaltsamer! 

Mögen die Kabelbinder auf ewig mit euch sein! 

Weiter so...


----------



## carlofreeride (20. Mai 2012)

Mad_Mike schrieb:


> Was man hier so liest bin ich wirklich froh das ich mir meine Kettenführung selber gebaut habe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schaut sehr gut aus!!!  hast du noch welche übrig?


----------



## heitzi (24. Mai 2012)

Servus!!!
Ich glaub diese sogenannte Kettenführung ham sie für ein Hollandrad entwickelt.


----------



## xXJojoXx (29. Mai 2012)

Kleine Anregung @Bionicon: Macht euch mal Gedanken, ob eine schnell (!) abnehmbare Version eures c.guides realisierbar ist. Sowas würde Tourenbiker wie mich ansprechen: Auf 80% meiner Touren brauche ich keine Kettenführung und würde sie nur unnötig verschleißen, was auf die Dauer ins Geld geht. Aber auf den restlichen 20% wäre ich über eine kleine, aber gut funktionierende Führung froh. Deshalb wäre es gut, wenn es eine Variante mit Halter am Rahmen gäbe, an den man die Führung anclipsen kann. Wie das allerdings ohne öffnen der Kette zu realisieren ist, weiß ich nicht. So könnte man vor der "extremeren" Tour (oder Abfahrt) die Kettenführung dranmachen und danach, wenn sie nicht mehr benötigt wird wieder abmachen.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (29. Mai 2012)

Ich bezweifle, dass ich jedes mal Lust hätte vor einer Abfahrt oder Trail abzusteigen und die KeFü dran und wieder "abzuklipsen".

Ich fahre den C-Guide nun mehrere Hundert Kilometer und habe noch keine bedenkliche Abnutzung feststellen können. Auch nachdem ich die Halterung mit Kabelbinder, mit einem Stück Schweißdraht verstärkt habe ist sie nicht mehr abgerissen.


----------



## xXJojoXx (29. Mai 2012)

Eigentlich rede ich hier auchnicht von einzelnen Abfahrten. Ich würde sie zum Beispiel in Stromberg (ca.5x pro Jahr) und im Bikeurlaub (max. 4 Wochen pro Jahr) brauchen. Zu Hause definitiv nicht. Und wenn ich sie dafür die restlichen 48 Wochen vom Jahr dranhabe, ist das in meinen Augen unnützt und rentiert sich nicht.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (29. Mai 2012)

Wenn du es eh vor einer Fahrt machst ist doch die v2 okay. Eine Schraube lösen bzw dann festziehen (ohne Schaltzug unter der Kettenstrebe halt noch zwei Kabelbinder) und fertig.


----------



## Masberg (29. Mai 2012)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Kleine Anregung @Bionicon: Macht euch mal Gedanken, ob eine schnell (!) abnehmbare Version eures c.guides realisierbar ist. Sowas würde Tourenbiker wie mich ansprechen: Auf 80% meiner Touren brauche ich keine Kettenführung und würde sie nur unnötig verschleißen, was auf die Dauer ins Geld geht. Aber auf den restlichen 20% wäre ich über eine kleine, aber gut funktionierende Führung froh. Deshalb wäre es gut, wenn es eine Variante mit Halter am Rahmen gäbe, an den man die Führung anclipsen kann. Wie das allerdings ohne öffnen der Kette zu realisieren ist, weiß ich nicht. So könnte man vor der "extremeren" Tour (oder Abfahrt) die Kettenführung dranmachen und danach, wenn sie nicht mehr benötigt wird wieder abmachen.





Kettenschloss?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CariocaRio (4. Juni 2012)

also meine Bionicon v2 hat genau 2 Ausfahrten gehalten und ist auch dann abgerissen an dem Plastikhalter für die Kabelspanner. Das ist sehr mies gelöst. Werde wohl auch auf die Version mit dem Stahldraht als Halterung zurückgreifen müssen wie ein Forummitglied hier zuvor berichtet hat. Für 40 Euro erwarte ich hier aber andere Qualität.
Alle guten Dinge sind 3 und ich hoffe bei v3 gibts was besseres für den Kunden...


----------



## Schnapsi (4. Juni 2012)

Die Kettenlänge habt ihr aber schon jeweils angepasst? Das System kann mit der gleich langen Kette welche vorher top eingestellt war kaum funktionieren. Eine längere Kette dürfte vermutlich notwendig sein. Bevors mir das Schaltwerk zerreibt wäre ich froh wens den Kabelbinder nimmt.


----------



## CariocaRio (4. Juni 2012)

ehrlich gesagt nicht. Hab ich aber soweit ich mich erinnere, auch nicht in der Beschreibung gelesen, dass diese angepasst werden muss. Werde aber nochmal drüber schauen. Aber auch im youtube video ist von Kettenverlängerung nichts zu sehen. 
Und wozu dann das feature, dass die Kettenführung auch ohne geöffnete Kette montiert werden kann, wenn man eh eine neue aufziehen müsste?


----------



## damage0099 (4. Juni 2012)

wenn die Kette vllt. eh schon zu kurz ist bzw. an der Grenze, ist die Spannung eben nochmals größer.


----------



## Schnapsi (4. Juni 2012)

Ist ja logisch oder? Du ziehst die Kette etwas zur Strebe hin, alle kobminationen die grösser sind als waagrecht zur Führung brauchen etwas mehr Kette als vorher. Bei den meisten Gängen kein Thema. Die ganz grossen Kombis (also Gross Gross) - auch wenn man sieh nicht fahren sollte - können die Kette mit der Führung vielleicht mehr spannen als das Schaltwerk hergibt, auch wens vorher kein Problem war. Da der Kabelbinder schwächer als das Schaltwerk ist, geht dieser - zum Glück - kaputt. Da wäre eine längere Kette angebracht. Bei 2er oder 1er Kurbeln selten ein Problem, aber bei 3er Kurbeln ist das gut möglich.


----------



## noie95 (4. Juni 2012)

CariocaRio schrieb:


> also meine Bionicon v2 hat genau 2 Ausfahrten gehalten und ist auch dann abgerissen an dem Plastikhalter für die Kabelspanner. Das ist sehr mies gelöst. Werde wohl auch auf die Version mit dem Stahldraht als Halterung zurückgreifen müssen wie ein Forummitglied hier zuvor berichtet hat. Für 40 Euro erwarte ich hier aber andere Qualität.
> Alle guten Dinge sind 3 und ich hoffe bei v3 gibts was besseres für den Kunden...



mir gings auch wie dir, gleich bei der dritten ausfahrt futsch

schreib doch auch mal an die jungs von bionicon...
die glauben mir nämlich nicht dass die lösung schlecht ist. die erzählen mir immer irgendwas von "bei ihren rädern hält es schon 1 jahr" und "bisher gab es noch niemand mit diesem problem" und "montagefehler" usw usw.
die haben ausreden ohne ende parat.... schneller wie a maus a loch...
anstatt sie einfach mal zugeben, "ja die kabelbinderhalterung ist sche*ße und wir machen was besseres".

wenigstens haben sie mir EINE ersatzhalterung zukommen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (4. Juni 2012)

@CariocaRio

mir gings auch wie dir, gleich bei der dritten ausfahrt futsch

schreib doch auch mal an die jungs von bionicon...
die glauben mir nämlich nicht dass die lösung schlecht ist. die erzählen mir immer irgendwas von "bei ihren rädern hält es schon 1 jahr" und "bisher gab es noch niemand mit diesem problem" und "montagefehler" usw usw.
die haben ausreden ohne ende parat.... schneller wie a maus a loch...
anstatt sie einfach mal zugeben, "ja die kabelbinderhalterung ist sche*ße und wir machen was besseres".

wenigstens haben sie mir EINE ersatzhalterung zukommen lassen   

ne längere kette hilft wenig wenn die kefü nach aussen schwinkt und von der vorbeikommenden kurbel eingeklemmt wird. dann reißt der kunststoff der kabelbinderhalterung und fertig.


----------



## siebenacht (4. Juni 2012)

@ Schnapsi
Du hast wahrscheinlich die Kettenführung nicht am Bike oder nicht selbst angebaut. Also an einer zu kurzen Kette liegt es nicht, dass die Kettenführung so häufig abreißt.
Deine Theorie würde nämlich bedeuten: 
1. Die Kettenführung reißt nur dann ab, wenn man diese Extremkombination (groß-groß) fährt ???
2. Allen denen die Kettenführung abgerissen ist, haben eine zu kurze Kette, alle die die Kettenführung mit dem Zug befestigt haben, haben alle die Kette verlängert, da ansonsten ja das Schaltwerk abreißen müsste?????

3. Dürfte ja bei Zweifachkurbeln nicht passieren. Ick fahr aber zweifach???

Klar wird das Schaltwerk durch die Kettenführung mehr gespannt, aber nicht soweit, dass das Schaltwerk abreißt oder die Kettenführung nachgibt. Falls die Kette natürlich schon zu kurz ist, gebe ich @damage0099 vollkommen recht.

Nachdem ich jetzt mehrfach die Kettenführung an anderen Bikes im Härtetest beobachten konnte, denke ich, dass es eher an den ungünstigen Zusammenhängen von verschiedenen Faktoren abhängt: 
- Schaltwerk mit einer stärkeren Kettenspannung z.B. Saint,
- Querschnitt der Kettenstrebe
- Einsatzbereich des Bikes und Fahrweise
- Größe des größten Kettenblattes
- Länge des Schaltkäfigs

Bei Rahmen mit einer mehr rechteckigen (Querschnitt) Kettenstrebe und Zweifachkurbeln hat die Kettenführung gehalten. Mein Bike mit Zweifachkurbel hat eine sehr ovale Kettenstrebe und ein straffes Saint-Schaltwerk, da reichte eine flotte Treppenabfahrt. Ich denke, diese ovalen Kettenstreben hat Bionicon bei der Konstruktion der Befestigung direkt an die Kettenstrebe nicht bedacht. Die Bionicon-Bikes haben wahrscheinlich eher rechteckige Kettenstreben, oder?

@ CariocaRio
Auf Deinen Bildern zum Torque sieht die Kette allerdings schon recht kurz aus, oder??

Gruß 78


----------



## Schnapsi (4. Juni 2012)

Doch doch, auch schon montiert und auch schon Eigenbau der ähnlich funktioniert. Bei mir war das Problem die zu kurze Kette.

Bei grossen Kettenblättern und Montage in der Nähe des Kettenblatt ist der Winkel schon ziemlich heftig und Schrägzug teilweise auch (je nach Gangwahl). Ist die Kette evtl. etwas knapp, dann ist der Druck auf dem kleinen Teil enorm.

Und klar, kann auch bei 2-fach problemlos passieren wenn du nen Schaltwerk mit eher wenig Kapazität hast. Der Wink mit 3-fach war eher deshalb, weil man da eher heftige Bandbreiten fährt wo man schon ohne Kefü Kompromisse machen muss, weil auch das grosse Schaltwerk zu wenig Kapazität hat. --> Zbsp. 20/32/42er KB, 36er Kasette. Entweder schlägt die Kette bei Klein/Klein oder das Schaltwerk verklemmt bei Gross/Gross. Auch wenn man beides nicht tun sollte. Passiert halt. Wenn das Schaltwerk am Anschlag ist, ist es bestimmt auch so ein kleiner Kabelbinder.

Bei Treppenfahrt: Würde meine Theorie noch unterstützen. Es braucht häufig etwas mehr Kette und Schaltwerk bringt evtl. nicht mehr. Ansonsten: Das Teil ist auch keine Downhill-Führung für übelste Beanspruchung. Will das auch gar nicht als einziges Problem abtun sondern halt als der wohl naheligendste Montage-Fehler. Fakt ist, die Montage dieser Kefü braucht definitiv etwas mehr Kette als ohne. Kann man einfach testen und dann evtl. ausschliessen. Einfach auf das grösste/zweitgrösste Ritzel schalten und vorne mal durch die KB's. Inkl. eingefedertem Hinterbau.


----------



## siebenacht (4. Juni 2012)

Warum braucht es mehr Kette bei einer Treppenabfahrt? Bin da auch nicht mit groß-groß runter! Es ist auch ein Schaltwerk mit mittlerem Käfig, welches man bei richtiger Kettenlänge sogar mit Dreifachkurbel (44-32-22) und 11-32-Kassette fahren kann. Ich kann mit und ohne Kettenführung auch die Extrem-Kombinationen (klein-klein und groß-groß) schalten und könnte so sogar fahren bei voller Einfederung des Federwegs. Fahre auch kein DH, sondern Enduro bzw. Freeride-light. Und eine Treppenabfahrt gehört zum normalen MTB-Gelände. Das sollte das Teil schon aushalten. Es reißt ja auch nur die Befestigung bei direkter Montage an die Kettenstrebe (also ohne Zug) ab. Das ist kein Montagefehler sondern ein Konstruktionsfehler. Meine modifizierte Befestigung hält seitdem auch bombenfest. Das würde wahrscheinlich auch am DH-Bike halten.

Ich denke mal der größte Druck auf das Teil ist auch nicht in der Groß-Groß-Schaltstellung, da hier das Schaltwerk gar nicht mehr viel schwingen kann und die Kette schon recht waagerecht ist. Wahrscheinlich eher bei größtem Kettenblatt und eins der kleinen Ritzel, da hier die Schräglage der Ketten durch die Führung am größten ist und das Schaltwerk am meisten schwingen kann, so dass bei starken ruckartigen "Schlägen" des Schaltwerks z.B. Treppe oder ein größerer Sprung der kleine Plastesteg der Halterung nachgibt. So war es zumindest bei mir.

Gruß 78


----------



## Schnapsi (4. Juni 2012)

Das ist natürlich auch möglich. Kurze heftige Schläge und kleines Ritzel. Dickerer Kabelbinder sollte dieses Prob lösen. Finde aber, dass das Teil eh oft zu nah an der Strebe ist. Aber ist halt immer ein Kompromiss von viel KB-Ummantelung der Kette oder wenig Schräglauf. Fakt ist, es gibt nix wirklich gescheites und Bionicion-Lösung ist einer der besseren Kompromisse. Nur weil der Kabelbinder zu schwach ist, ist nicht unbedingt das Ding an sich eine Fehlkonstruktion.

Ein flexibel montiertens Zahnrad wäre vielleicht was. Auf einer Schiene, damit es sich horizontal bewegen kann, nach Möglichkeit mit Schräglaufausgleich und mit einer Feder und/oder fixen Führung für die Vertikale. Oder eine Kunststoff-Tunnel so breit wie die KB's mit einer Feder für die Vertikale, damit es bei viel Kettenspannung nach etwas unten wandert --> Grosses KB

EDIT: Oder sowas wie die Syntace-Führung, scheint auch ganz ok zu sein, vor allem kann die ketten in der horizontalen weg.


----------



## siebenacht (4. Juni 2012)

Schnapsi schrieb:


> ...Fakt ist, es gibt nix wirklich gescheites und Bionicion-Lösung ist einer der besseren Kompromisse. Nur weil der Kabelbinder zu schwach ist, ist nicht unbedingt das Ding an sich eine Fehlkonstruktion.
> ...



Da sind wir uns einig, das kleine leichte Ding ist schon wirklich genial, vorallem weil die durch den Reifen vor Stein- bzw. Baumstammkontakt geschützt wird. Da sind die meisten anderen Kettenführungen mit diesen Rollen nicht so gut geschützt, da setzt die Rolle meist vor dem Bashguard auf, so das dann die Rolle zerstört wird. 

Aber nicht der Kabelbinder ist zu schwach, ganz im Gegenteil der ist ja mit einem Teil der Befestigung noch an der Kettenstrebe, nur der Rest eben nicht mehr. Der kleine Steg zu dem kleinen Röllchen reißt ab. Daher ist nur dieses kleine Befestigungsteil der Kettenführung eben nicht ganz funktionstüchtig. Also ein dickerer Kabelbinder ist leider nicht die Lösung, sondern einfach ein dickerer Steg oder eine Schiene durch das Röllchen, also Konstruktionsfehler.

Gruß 78


----------



## kevinphillip (5. Juni 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Da sind wir uns einig, das kleine leichte Ding ist schon wirklich genial, vorallem weil die durch den Reifen vor Stein- bzw. Baumstammkontakt geschützt wird. Da sind die meisten anderen Kettenführungen mit diesen Rollen nicht so gut geschützt, da setzt die Rolle meist vor dem Bashguard auf, so das dann die Rolle zerstört wird.
> 
> Aber nicht der Kabelbinder ist zu schwach, ganz im Gegenteil der ist ja mit einem Teil der Befestigung noch an der Kettenstrebe, nur der Rest eben nicht mehr. Der kleine Steg zu dem kleinen Röllchen reißt ab. Daher ist nur dieses kleine Befestigungsteil der Kettenführung eben nicht ganz funktionstüchtig. Also ein dickerer Kabelbinder ist leider nicht die Lösung, sondern einfach ein dickerer Steg oder eine Schiene durch das Röllchen, also Konstruktionsfehler.
> 
> Gruß 78



odeer  einen schweißdraht durch das röhrchen ,und den mit kabelbinderfest ....... arschbackenberta .. wer den dann abreißt dem kannn auch keiner mehr helfen ...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (5. Juni 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Da sind wir uns einig, das kleine leichte Ding ist schon wirklich genial, vorallem weil die durch den Reifen vor Stein- bzw. Baumstammkontakt geschützt wird. Da sind die meisten anderen Kettenführungen mit diesen Rollen nicht so gut geschützt, da setzt die Rolle meist vor dem Bashguard auf, so das dann die Rolle zerstört wird.
> 
> Aber nicht der Kabelbinder ist zu schwach, ganz im Gegenteil der ist ja mit einem Teil der Befestigung noch an der Kettenstrebe, nur der Rest eben nicht mehr. Der kleine Steg zu dem kleinen Röllchen reißt ab. Daher ist nur dieses kleine Befestigungsteil der Kettenführung eben nicht ganz funktionstüchtig. Also ein dickerer Kabelbinder ist leider nicht die Lösung, sondern einfach ein dickerer Steg oder eine Schiene durch das Röllchen, also Konstruktionsfehler.
> 
> Gruß 78


Schieb doch einfach daduch was auch eingentlich dadurch gehört. Ein Stück Schaltzug-Aussenhülle durch das windige Plaste- Ding. 
Vorn und hinten einem Kabelbinder um Aussenzug und Plaste-Gedöns und alles ist gut.


----------



## siebenacht (5. Juni 2012)

Nee Uwe so einfach geht das nicht, weil sich sonst das Teil nicht mehr bewegen kann. Der Plastesteg, der abbricht hält ja den Abstand zur Kettenstrebe, damit die Kettenführung frei zur Seite schwingen kann. Bei der Zugbefestigung gewährleistet dies ja die Zughalterung am Rahmen. Die Schiene müsste entsprechend zurecht gebogen werden.
Eine sehr schöne Lösung hatte @Fartzilla: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9412739&postcount=843
Ick hab dies so ähnlich nur mit Gewebeband gelöst: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9322892&postcount=798
Dat hält!!

Gruß 78


----------



## kevinphillip (7. Juni 2012)

Bei mir klappt es wunderbar....!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (9. Juni 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Heute ist auch bei mir der C-Guide mit Befestigung an der Kettenstrebe per Kabelbinder an einer Seite abgerissen.
> 
> Werde Kontakt mit Bionicon aufnehmen und den defekten C-Guide einschicken. Vielleicht gibt es irgendwann eine haltbare Lösung wenn dies öfter passiert.




Ist zwar schon älter, aber ich hab mich für das Teil interessiert und dann den Link gefunden.
http://www.c-guide.org/?p=134

Selbst die haben das jetzt eingesehen.
Die Lösung sieht aber nicht toll aus find ich.

fasj


----------



## IchundmeinBike (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo.
Ursprünglich fand ich das Teil zu teuer. Die neue Version bietet schon etwas mehr. Vor allem muss die Kette nicht mehr geöffnet werden. (Von der Plastikschiene waren 2 drin).
Bei mir einzig mögliche Anbauweise; direkt vor dem Gegenhalter des Schaltzuges.
Test am Wochenende über Wurzeln und Steine = Wunderbahr - kein Scheppern und Rasseln mehr. []









Gruß, IchundmeinBike


----------



## Ritzibi (10. Juni 2012)

Bewegt / schwenkt der sich jetzt noch mit beim Schalten?
Sieht nicht so aus!



IchundmeinBike schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ursprünglich fand ich das Teil zu teuer. Die neue Version bietet schon etwas mehr. Vor allem muss die Kette nicht mehr geöffnet werden. (Von der Plastikschiene waren 2 drin).
> Bei mir einzig mögliche Anbauweise; direkt vor dem Gegenhalter des Schaltzuges.
> Test am Wochenende über Wurzeln und Steine = Wunderbahr - kein Scheppern und Rasseln mehr. []
> ...


----------



## IchundmeinBike (10. Juni 2012)

Doch, schwenkt einwandfrei mit. Sooo fest sind die Kabelbinder ja nicht angeknallt.
Natürlich habe ich es im Stand und bei einer Runde um den Block ausprobiert, bevor es auf die Trails ging []

Gruß, IchundmeinBike


----------



## SirRHadfield (11. Juni 2012)

Nachdem hier die gesammelte Erfahrung mit der cguide versammelt ist, würde ich Euch gerne um eine Einschätzung bitten.

Ich habe an meinem Rotwild X1 den Schaltzug an der richtigen Stelle aber keine Befestigungslasche,  wo ich sie für die cguide bräuchte. 
Nun habe ich das Röhrchen mit drei kleinen Kabelbindern am Bowdenzug fixiert und danach an den beiden Laschen an der Kettenstrebe befestigt.
So funktioniert es tadellos, aber meint Ihr es bleibt auch dauerhaft stabil? Würdet Ihr das Röhrchen selbst noch ein weiteres mal an der Strebe befestigen?







Vielen Dank für die Info im Vorraus!


----------



## fasj (12. Juni 2012)

SirRHadfield schrieb:


> So funktioniert es tadellos, aber meint Ihr es bleibt auch dauerhaft stabil? Würdet Ihr das Röhrchen selbst noch ein weiteres mal an der Strebe befestigen?
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Info im Vorraus!



Schau mal hier http://www.c-guide.org/?p=134

fasj


----------



## SirRHadfield (12. Juni 2012)

Dann sollte man aber einen Abstandhalter in der Mitte basteln, daß sich das Ding noch frei drehen kann, oder?
Danke für den Tipp, werde einen meiner drei mittleren Kabelbinder noch durch einen großen ersetzen, der rundum geht.


----------



## IchundmeinBike (12. Juni 2012)

Hi.
Ich denke, du brauchst keinen extra Abstandhalter. Mach einen Kabelbinder drum, pack das Rad in den Montageständer und schalte die Gänge durch. Dann siehst du ja ob es mitschwenkt.
Gruß, IchundmeinBike


----------



## miriquidi-biker (16. Juni 2012)

So nach ca. 900 km sieht meine c guide so aus. Schleifspuren sind deutlich zu sehen aber noch reichlich Material da. Die nächste Saison wird sie auf jeden Fall noch durchhalten dann kann ich sie ja mal drehen.
Hat bis jetzt auch keine Probleme gemacht selbst auf den Gardasee Trails blieb die Kette da wo sie hingehört!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonRider (17. Juni 2012)

Man könnte ja vielleicht selbst noch ein sehr robustes Klebenband (Panzertape) oder etwas vergleichbares in das Röhrchen kleben und so das Material länger haltbar machen. Ggf. auch mehrere Schichten, wenn es der Platz für die Kette erkaubt. So ein Stück Klebestreifen ist schnell gewechselt und auch nicht so teuer.
Ich würde es machen, nur fehlt mir noch der c.guide


----------



## Robby2107 (18. Juni 2012)

RadonRider schrieb:


> Man könnte ja vielleicht selbst noch ein sehr robustes Klebenband (Panzertape) oder etwas vergleichbares in das Röhrchen kleben und so das Material länger haltbar machen. Ggf. auch mehrere Schichten, wenn es der Platz für die Kette erkaubt. So ein Stück Klebestreifen ist schnell gewechselt und auch nicht so teuer.
> Ich würde es machen, nur fehlt mir noch der c.guide


 

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß das hält. 
Dir wird´s in kurzer Zeit das "Panzertape" durchreiben und dann haste die Reste vom Band in deiner Kette hängen.


----------



## damage0099 (18. Juni 2012)

genau so isses


----------



## kevinphillip (18. Juni 2012)

Mann könnte auch für zehn euro ein neues kaufen oder??


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Juni 2012)

RadonRider schrieb:


> ... ein sehr robustes Klebenband (Panzertape) oder etwas vergleichbares in das Röhrchen kleben und so das Material länger haltbar machen.


Wenn, dann Teflon-(Isolier)band. Hat minimale Reibung, und darauf kommt es an.

Paul


----------



## damage0099 (18. Juni 2012)

Teflon-Band ist doch so weich, daß es bereits bei der Montage kaputt wäre...
Diese Lösung ist nun mal verschleißlastig...dann hilft nur härteres Material....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (18. Juni 2012)

wenn das ding ne (halbe) saison hält, sind 10 euro doch kein ding 

bremsbeläge und reifen kosten da mehr...

bevor man da mit irgendwelchen klebebändern rumspielt, fährt man eben ohne (oder wartet auf die xt und slx shadow+ schaltwerke)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Juni 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Teflon-Band ist doch so weich, daß es bereits bei der Montage kaputt wäre...
> Diese Lösung ist nun mal verschleißlastig...dann hilft nur härteres Material....


Nur zur technischen Info. Abrieb/Verschleiß erfolgt durch Reibung. Das hat mit Härte erst einmal nichts zu tun.
Und man verschiebt ganze Brücken auf Teflonscheiben.
Wenn du es hart haben willst, nimm eine Diamantbeschichung. 

Paul


----------



## 4mate (18. Juni 2012)

Zwischen Teflonband und Teflonscheiben ist ein Himmelweiter Unterschie.
Ersteres dient als Abdichtung bei Verschraubungen im Sanitärbereich,
für eine Kettenführung ist es maximal ungeeignet.


----------



## damage0099 (18. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## Athabaske (19. Juni 2012)

...keine Ahnung, was Ihr habt.

Seit gut 4 Monaten werkelt bei mir eine C-Guide2 anstandslos, kein wahrnehmbarer Verschleiß am "Käfig", keine abgerissene Halterung (von anfang an mit 3 Bindern befestigt). Dafür kein Kettengerassel mehr bei kaum Mehrgewicht.

Was will man mehr?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Juni 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Zwischen Teflonband und Teflonscheiben ist ein Himmelweiter Unterschie.
> Ersteres dient als Abdichtung bei Verschraubungen im Sanitärbereich,
> für eine Kettenführung ist es maximal ungeeignet.


Nun 4mate, es geht ja um etwas anderes.

Robby2107 meinte
"Dir wird´s in kurzer Zeit das "Panzertape" durchreiben und dann haste die Reste vom Band in deiner Kette hängen."

Und damit hat er völlig Recht. Panzertape ist ein Gewebeklebeband und daher von vornherein völlig ungeeignet.
Und die einzigartigen Reibungseigenschaften von Teflon, um die es hier geht, hängen nicht von seine Form als Platte oder Folie ab, ebenso wenig wie seine Härte davon abhängt. Eine Stahlfolie ist ja auch nicht weicher als ein massives Stück Stahl.

Man würde die Kettenführung sicher gern aus Teflon herstellen. Das scheitert daran, dass man es nicht spritzgießen kann. Man müsste aus dem Vollen bohren. 

Im übrigen täte Bionicon gut daran, ein Ersatzröhrchen bei zu legen. Dann hätte man ewig Freude an der Kettenführung und könnte sich diese Verbesserungsdiskussionen hier sparen. 

Paul


----------



## mäxx__ (19. Juni 2012)

"Im übrigen täte Bionicon gut daran, ein Ersatzröhrchen bei zu legen. Dann hätte man ewig Freude an der Kettenführung und könnte sich diese Verbesserungsdiskussionen hier sparen."
Zitat Oldie-Paul

aber dann bei gleichem Peis


----------



## Robby2107 (21. Juni 2012)

Na da bin ich froh, daß bei mir ein Teflonröhrchen in der Kettenführung arbeitet. 

Um aber jeder Illusion hier gleich die Luft rauszulassen: Auch dieses bekommt Rillen und nutzt sich ab. Ob schneller oder langsamer als "normales Plastik" kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## fubar (21. Juni 2012)

Bei meiner c.guide v.02 war das Teil für die Kabelbinder-Montage gleich doppelt dabei. Also zwei Halb-Röhrchen mit Kabelbinder-Laschen und zwei ohne. Ist das neu?

Mal eine Frage an alle, die die Kabelbinderhalterung schon kaputt bekommen haben: Was reißt zuerst ab, die vordere oder die hintere Lasche?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (21. Juni 2012)

scheint neu zu sein. Bei mir war nur jeweils eins dabei...ich mein bei mir ist die vordere zuerst gerissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (21. Juni 2012)

zieh doch einfach noch nen dritten um die mitte, der die halterung zwar entlastet, aber nicht so fest ist, dass die guide sich nicht mehr drehen könnte.

bei mir hat die montage ohne probleme geklappt und die kettenführung verrichtet seit gestern auffällig unauffällig ihren dienst.

reißen wird auch garantiert nix, da die ganze belastung eigentlich auf dem mittleren kabelbinder liegt, nicht auf den filigranen stegen, die so oft gerissen sind.


----------



## noie95 (21. Juni 2012)

fubar schrieb:


> Bei meiner c.guide v.02 war das Teil für die Kabelbinder-Montage gleich doppelt dabei. Also zwei Halb-Röhrchen mit Kabelbinder-Laschen und zwei ohne. Ist das neu?
> 
> Mal eine Frage an alle, die die Kabelbinderhalterung schon kaputt bekommen haben: Was reißt zuerst ab, die vordere oder die hintere Lasche?



ich habe mittlerweile die dritte halterung. es riss sowohl als auch...
soviel mußte ich gar nicht tun das sie kaputt ging. mir blieb zweimal die kette beim umwerfer schalten hängen, die führung wird dadurch nach ausseen gezogen und ehe du dich versiehst hast sie mit der kurbel abgeschert...
aber mit dem dritten kabelbinder gehts etwas besser. jetzt habe ich immerschon 500km damit gefahren


----------



## Athabaske (21. Juni 2012)

Der dritte Binder verhindert aber nicht, dass Deine Kette sich am Umwerfer verklemmt.

Ursache für den Abriss war also der Umwerfer und nicht die Kettenführung?


----------



## signor_rossi (22. Juni 2012)

Die 3. schon ???
Hast du die anderen 2 auf Garantie bekommen oder hast du wirklich 120,-- ausgegeben?


noie95 schrieb:


> ich habe mittlerweile die dritte halterung. es riss sowohl als auch...
> soviel mußte ich gar nicht tun das sie kaputt ging. mir blieb zweimal die kette beim umwerfer schalten hängen, die führung wird dadurch nach ausseen gezogen und ehe du dich versiehst hast sie mit der kurbel abgeschert...
> aber mit dem dritten kabelbinder gehts etwas besser. jetzt habe ich immerschon 500km damit gefahren


----------



## noie95 (22. Juni 2012)

signor_rossi schrieb:


> Die 3. schon ???
> Hast du die anderen 2 auf Garantie bekommen oder hast du wirklich 120,-- ausgegeben?



zwei sind ja in der schachtel wenn man die cguide kauft (zumidest ab april 2012) und die dritte halterung habe ich von bionicon kostenfrei zugeschickt bekommen.


----------



## noie95 (22. Juni 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Der dritte Binder verhindert aber nicht, dass Deine Kette sich am Umwerfer verklemmt.
> 
> Ursache fÃ¼r den Abriss war also der Umwerfer und nicht die KettenfÃ¼hrung?



nein das tut der dritte kabelbinder nicht, da hast du recht.

aber meine kette hat sich auch nicht im umwerfer verklemmt sondern beim runterschalten blieb sie auf`m kettenblatt hÃ¤ngen und wurde weiter mitgenommen... ein sog. chainsuck!
http://www.wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Chainsuck
also etwas das sich zb bei starker schmutzeinwirkung nicht verhindern lÃ¤Ãt un immer mal vorkommen kann.

der dritte kabelbinder und vorallem der verschluÃ des kabelbinder (wenn richtig hingedreht) verhindert nun, das bei einem chainsuck die cguide zu leicht zu weit nach rechts ausgelenkt wird und mit der kurbel kollidiert die sie dann abreiÃt (wenn die cguide mit der kabelbinderhalterung angebracht ist).
durch das verspannen des rÃ¶hrchens mit dem dritten kabelbinder und dem "leichten anschlag" durch den kabelbinderverschluÃ schwingt die cgudie nicht mehr so leicht raus und man hat die chance auf einen chainsuck noch rechtzeitig zu reagieren und anzuhalten. vorher war ich chancenlos.

meiner meinung nach gehÃ¶rt einfach ein stabiler halter aus alu oder so drangebaut. nicht so ein dÃ¼nner "plastik"scheiÃ. kostet max. 0,50â¬ mehr in der herstellung.
aber bionicon ist ja der meinung das es gut ist wie es ist. der sachbearbeiter mit dem ich kontakt hatte hat mir erklÃ¤rt an seinem bike ist sie schon Ã¼ber ein jahr dran ohne kaputt zu gehen...tja... solange bionicon danach schaut das ihre mitarbeiter mit den produkten zufrieden sind und sich nicht den problemen der zahlenden kunden annimmt, wird es wohl nie geÃ¤ndert. der firma muÃ es gut gehen...

nun gut, bis jetzt hÃ¤lt sie durch den 3. kabelbinder. hoffe das bleibt noch ne weile so. und wenn es wdr kracht und der dritte halter auch kaputt ist fliegt sie in den mÃ¼ll. das wars dann...

von bionicon kauf ich jedenfalls nix mehr!


----------



## gabarinza (28. Juni 2012)

Nur fürs Protokoll:

Meine ist auch nach wenigen Ausfahrten abgerissen. Hab jetzt mal B. angeschrieben. Mal sehen was sie dazu sagen, bzw. ob ich ein Ersatzteil geschickt bekomme.


----------



## gabarinza (28. Juni 2012)

Nur für die Statistik:

Meine ist auch nach wenigen Ausfahrten abgerissen. Hab jetzt mal B. angeschrieben. Mal sehen was sie dazu sagen, bzw. ob ich ein Ersatzteil geschickt bekomme.


----------



## Athabaske (28. Juni 2012)

Nur fürs Geschichtsbuch...

Nur für die nachkommende Generation als Mahnung...

Nur zur Info...

Nur für den Eimer...

...könnte beliebig fortgesetzt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (28. Juni 2012)

Ich bin einfach für ne Umfrage: 

_Kettenführung hält mit Kabelführung befestigt_
_Kettenführung hält ohne Kabelführung befestigt (rein kabelbinder)_
_Kettenführung abgerissen mit Kabelführung_
_Kettenführung abgerissen ohne Kabelführung (rein Kabelbinder)_
_Kettenführung hält mit Eigenbaulösung_
_Eigenbaukettenführung hält und läuft einwandfrei_


----------



## gabarinza (28. Juni 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Nur fürs Geschichtsbuch...
> 
> Nur für die nachkommende Generation als Mahnung...
> 
> ...



Nur um irgendeinen Senf dazu abgegeben zu haben.............

PS: Hab von Bionicon nach nicht mal einer Stunde die Antwort bekommen dass man mir ein Ersatzteil schickt. Auch wenns nicht viel bringen wird, weil das Problem ja bleibt.


----------



## siebenacht (28. Juni 2012)

@ Robby2107
Hey, die Idee ging mir auch gerade durch den Kopf.

@Athabaske 
Danke für Deine tollen Hinweise. 
Das erinnert mich an die Anfangszeit von Liteville, die 1. auch immer negiert haben, dass der Dämpfer Probleme macht und 2. das ein festes nicht wechselbares Schaltauge das Non plus ultra ist, bis das Ganze dann richtig aufpoppte.

Gruß 78


----------



## Athabaske (28. Juni 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> [email protected]
> Danke für Deine tollen Hinweise.
> Das erinnert mich an die Anfangszeit von Liteville, die 1. auch immer negiert haben, dass der Dämpfer Probleme macht und 2. das ein festes nicht wechselbares Schaltauge das Non plus ultra ist, bis das Ganze dann richtig aufpoppte....


...das war zwar zu erwarten, trifft aber den Falschen!

Die fanboy-Gemeinde von Liteville übertrifft an Anbetung alles was jemals vor einer C-Guide knien wird.

Und ich bin nur einmal gekniet, als ich sie hingebaut habe und seither werkelt sie anstandslos vor sich hin. Das ist alles was ich dazu zu sagen habe.

Leider werden hier im Forum meist (abgesehen vom Tempel der Liteviller) nur die negativen Dinge hervorgehoben und man hat bei der Lektüre den Eindruck fast alle Produkte sind unausgereift, überteuert und taugen nichts.

Ich versuche nur das Bild objektiver zu halten, auch wenn ich anscheinend der einzige bin, bei dem die C-Guide anstandslos funktioniert...


----------



## Daniel12 (28. Juni 2012)

hatte ich auch schon früher geschrieben, bei mir läuft die Führung seit etlichen Kilometern einwandfrei ein Jahr im harten Enduro-Einsatz.

ich habe allerdings die Version1, diese scheint mir extrem robust und wird sicher noch lange problemlos funktionieren!


----------



## siebenacht (28. Juni 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...
> Die fanboy-Gemeinde von Liteville übertrifft an Anbetung alles was jemals vor einer C-Guide knien wird.
> ...



Ich hatte selbst mal ein LV und war diesem Wahn auch verfallen. Ist wirklich ein gutes Bike, aber eben nicht das einzig Wahrste, wie manche glauben.



Athabaske schrieb:


> ...
> Leider werden hier im Forum meist (abgesehen vom Tempel der Liteviller) nur die negativen Dinge hervorgehoben und man hat bei der Lektüre den Eindruck fast alle Produkte sind unausgereift, überteuert und taugen nichts.
> ...



Nee nee, viele sind von dem kleinen Teil begeistert (ick och). Nur ist es eben bei der Befestigung ohne Zug nicht ganz ausgereift und das ist eben schade. Und dass Bionicon den Hinweis mit dem dritten Kabelbinder gibt, zeigt, dass das Problem auch bei denen angekommen ist. Na mal sehen, ob es bald eine V03 gibt.

Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (28. Juni 2012)

...eben und von daher kann man den Ball flach halten und abwarten...


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (28. Juni 2012)

Ausserdem sollte man auch hervorheben, dass Bionicon die gerissenen Halterungen anstandslos ersetzt. Und bis auf die Halterung schnurrt der C'Guide wie ein Kätzchen und verrichtet seine Arbeit. Der Verschleiß im Röhrchen ist auch überraschend gering.

Aber ist doch wie überall. Über was schlechtes lässt sich schnell das Maul zerreissen.


----------



## siebenacht (29. Juni 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Ausserdem sollte man auch hervorheben, dass Bionicon die gerissenen Halterungen anstandslos ersetzt. ...



Aber das löst das Problem nicht, da es mit dieser Halterung immer wieder abreißen würde, aber ich denke mal die arbeiten schon an einer Verbesserung, denn drei Kabelbinder als Notbefestigung für so ein kleines Teil ist nicht gerade spektakulär, um nicht zu sagen, böse hässlich.
Mit meiner eigenen Befestigungskonstruktion ist die kleine Kettenführung wirklich super.
Gruß 78


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (29. Juni 2012)

Das löst es nicht, da hast du vollkommen recht. Habe mir auch was eigenes gebastelt und seitdem hält meine auch.

Was ich nur ausdrücken wollte ist, dass es nicht nur schlechtes an der KeFü gibt und Bionicon einem wenigstens ein Stück weit entgegen kommt. Eingesehen haben sie es nach meiner Email aber trotzdem nicht. Aber so langsam kommt glaub ich der Sinneswandel.


----------



## YeRo23 (29. Juni 2012)

Setzt doch mal ein Foto eurer eigenbaulösung hier rein! Das wäre super!

Gruß YeRo


----------



## 4mate (29. Juni 2012)

Der ganze Thread ist voll mit Fotos von Eigenbauten


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (29. Juni 2012)

Bei mir handelt es sich nur um eine Verstärkung der Befestigung des c-guide. Habe einfach ein Stück schweissdraht durch die Führung für den schaltzug gemacht und dann wie gehabt mit 2 kabelbindern festgezogen.


----------



## Matschgo (4. Juli 2012)

vorhin montiert... bin schon gespannt, am Samstag gehts am frühen Morgen zum ersten Härtetest 







allzu stabil sieht mich das Ding ja nicht an  ... naja wir werden sehen


----------



## DaBoom (5. Juli 2012)

Kettenführung hält mit Kabelführung befestigt +1


----------



## Freizeit-biker (5. Juli 2012)

Matschgo schrieb:


> vorhin montiert... bin schon gespannt, am Samstag gehts am frühen Morgen zum ersten Härtetest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mach am besten sofort einen 3. Kabelbinder in der Mite um das Röhrchen und die kettenstrebe. Die dünnen Flügel an den Enden halten nicht viel aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (5. Juli 2012)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Kettenführung hält mit Kabelführung befestigt +1





Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Mach am besten sofort einen 3. Kabelbinder in der Mite um das Röhrchen und die kettenstrebe. Die dünnen Flügel an den Enden halten nicht viel aus.


...sic...


----------



## Matschgo (5. Juli 2012)

na wie jetz?


----------



## aibeekey (7. Juli 2012)

is an der stelle auch ne halterung angelötet und wird benutzt?! 

ansonsten bringt der zug natürlich rein gar nix und du brauchst dennoch nen dritten kabelbinder!

so wie du das /glaube ich) montiert hast, hält es nicht mehr oder weniger als ohne den schaltzug.


----------



## Tshikey (12. Juli 2012)

... mal wieder etwas aus der "Bastel-Ecke":





So schaut meine Eigenbaulösung 
(4 cm Gartenschlauch, 3 Kabelbinder, 2 Steifen Isolierband, O-Ring) nach knapp über 1600 km aus!

 Tshikey


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (13. Juli 2012)

So schaut meine Führung nach etwa 5000 km aus. 




Muss das Teil wohl mal drehen. 
Abgesehen von der labilen Halterung bin ich voll überzeugt von dem Teil. Würde es jederzeit wieder verbauen


----------



## trek970 (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab mal an diesem Wocghenende versucht eine Kettenführung nach dem gleichen Prinzip wie die Bionicon C-Guide 2.0 im Eigenbau zu realisieren.

Weil das Muster so gut rausgekommen ist und nur aus Abfallteilen (alte Speichen, Elektrorohrrest) besteht, poste ich hier mal die Bauanleitung.













viel Spass beim Nachbau!


----------



## esta (16. Juli 2012)

Ich glaub da wär mir sogar die Optik das Geld wert 

Aber berichte mal wie es hält wenn du es ne weile gefahren hast.


----------



## Tshikey (16. Juli 2012)

... sauber gearbeitet u. tolle Anleitung!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (16. Juli 2012)

esta schrieb:


> Ich glaub da wär mir sogar die Optik das Geld wert
> 
> Aber berichte mal wie es hält wenn du es ne weile gefahren hast.



Kann dir bezüglich der Optik nur recht geben. Aber über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten.

Wenn die hält und einige die nachbauen möchten hat er sich auf jedenfall mühe gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (16. Juli 2012)

Ich denke mal das Teil ist viel zu locker und macht bestimmt auch Geräusche. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Halterung des Röhrchens eine lange Treppenabfahrt hält.

Anstatt der Ringangel hätte ich ein Stück alte Schaltzughülle eingefädelt und diese mit Klebeband an der Kettenstrebe befestigt. Und zu Sicherung, dass das Röhrchen nicht herausklickt, einfach Klebestreifen quer um das Gelenkelement. Sieht dann auch besser aus.

Gruß 78


----------



## trek970 (16. Juli 2012)

Ich hab heute die Kettenführung Eigenbau an meinem Hardtail mit 3 bar in den 2.0er Reifen beim Aufstieg zum und auf der Abfahrt vom Pfannenstiel getestet. 
Über üble Wurzelpassagen, Sprünge und grobe Bollensteinpassagen bin ich früher gescheppert, heute wars nur noch ein rumpeln. Die Kettenspannung und die Schläge vom Boden wirken so, dass die Führung nach unten gezogen wird. Durch die zusätzliche Abstützung der Kettenmasse ist die Kraft nach oben unerheblich, weil der Peitscheneffekt wegfällt. 

Die Kettenführung stellt die Kette so ruhig, ich musste mich zwischendurch vergewissern ob sie (die Kette natürlich) noch da ist. 

Was nix kostet ist doch nicht nix wert  und abbrechen kann da auch nix, wie beim Vorbild! Es sind ja schliesslich DT Speichen. Und wenn das Rohr durchgeraffelt ist, hat der Elektriker sicher wieder neue Reste übrig.

Übrigens hab ich auch noch *schwarze Speichen *.

Bis alle Fullys im Haushalt mit Kettenführung ausgerüstet wären, würden bei Bionicon der Aktienkurs zum Höhenflug ansetzen.

Also noch einen schönen Abend!


----------



## Stone0207 (18. Juli 2012)

Nabend,

ich hab meinen C Guide jatzt auch mal montiert. 
Wenn ich gross/gross fahre, was wegen meiner 2x10 Schaltung schon desöfteren vorkommt, sieht das so wie auf dem Bild unten aus. 
Ist das gesund, dass das Schaltwerk so extrem nach vorn gezogen ist oder sollte ich mir besser ne längere Kette besorgen?

Danke


----------



## 4mate (18. Juli 2012)

Man fährt nicht groß/groß. Niemals.


----------



## Stone0207 (18. Juli 2012)

Ok, danke für die Info. Hättest Du zum Bild evtl. auch einen Kommentar?


----------



## kevinphillip (19. Juli 2012)

Mach 2 glieder mehr rein und dann guck mal wie es bei klein klein aussieht wenn die kettebspannung stimmt dann paßt es ,habe bei mir sogar 3 glieder reinmachen müssen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stone0207 (19. Juli 2012)

kevinphillip schrieb:


> Mach 2 glieder mehr rein und dann guck mal wie es bei klein klein aussieht wenn die kettebspannung stimmt dann paßt es ,habe bei mir sogar 3 glieder reinmachen müssen.......


 
ok, hab klein/klein getestet und zusätzliche glieder werden nicht hinhauen.
Dann werd ich mir wohl gross/gross abgewöhnen...


----------



## Schnapsi (19. Juli 2012)

Bin auch ein Gross/Gross Schalter wens sein muss. Ob mans macht oder nicht ist irrelevant. Kann nicht sein, dass wenn mans macht, das Schaltwerk kaputt geht. Meiner Meinung nach. 

Solange Du dein Schaltwerk noch leicht nach vorne bewegen kannst, ist alles in Butter. Auch wenn es seltsam aussieht. Würde aber trotzdem immer 2-3 Glieder mehr reinmachen mit der Bionicon, wenn die Länge vorher optimal gepasst hat. SRam Kettenschlösser halten bei mir zbsp. super.


----------



## Stone0207 (19. Juli 2012)

Ok, danke Schnapsi.

Wenn ich verlängere, würde die Kette bei klein/klein am nach hinten gezogenen Schlatwerkskäfig an der Unterseite schleifen. Deshalb lass ichs mal so wie es jetzt ist und schaue, wie ich damit klarkomme.


----------



## Schnapsi (19. Juli 2012)

Dann hast du tendenziell einen Käfig mit zu wenig Kapazität. Würde entweder einen grösseren nehmen oder aber ein grösseres unteres Zahnrad (im Käfig) verbauen. Verlängert quasi den Arm = mehr Kapazität. KNC hat zum Beispiel welche.


----------



## stumpfspringer (21. Juli 2012)

@Stone0207
Es kommt darauf an, ob dein Schaltwerk noch weiter vor kann. Die Gefahr ist, dass dein Schaltwerk kaputt geht, wenn die Kette deinen Schaltwerkskäfig maximal vorspannt und dann der Hinterbau einfedert. Durch das Einfedern kommt es zu einer Längung der Kettenlinie.
Wenn du auf 2x10 auf einer 3x-Kurbel mit Bashguard fährst, dann ist Groß-Groß zulässig zum schalten. Bei 3x10 darfst du ja im mittleren KB jedes Ritzel fahren.


----------



## maddog8880 (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo Allerseits,

wollte mal kurz meine Erfahrung mit dem C-Guide anbringen.

Bin bis jetzt knapp 2000 km damit gefahren. 
Bis jetzt nichts abgerissen oder irgendwie verrutscht.

Der Verschleiss ist angemessen, d.h. man sieht leichte Laufspuren. Ich werde das Rörchen zu gegebener Zeit drehen. Danach dann austauschen. Ich betrachte das Rörchen als Verschleissteil. Bei der zu erwartenden KM-Leistung geht das voll i.o.!

Dafür kein Kettenklappern und Herunterspringen der Kette mehr.

Ich würde mir den C-Guide jederzeit wieder kaufen!


----------



## Mätz__ (22. Juli 2012)

Also ich weiss nicht wie ihr das macht oder ob ich immer zuviel Schmirgelpapier auf der Kette habe, aber wie weiter oben schon gesagt: Ich habe nach ca 1200km das Röhrchen das 3te mal gedreht da jeweils vorher die Kette schon durch das Röhrchen zu sehen war, so tief waren die Furchen!!!
Und nein: Ich öle die kette vorher nicht dick ein um dann im Staub zu fahren


----------



## siebenacht (23. Juli 2012)

@ Mätz
Wie schon weiter oben beschrieben, kommt es für den Verschleiß auch auf das Einsatzgebiet des Bikes an. Soll heißen, fährt man mehr bergab, tritt man meistens weniger, d.h. der Verschleiß wird geringer sein, da die Kette weniger durch das Röhrchen schleift.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9325726&postcount=801 

Gruß 78


----------



## Daniel12 (23. Juli 2012)

bei mir hat das Röhrchen nach ca. 1000km eine erste Drehung definitiv nötig.

Einsatzzweck waren Enduro-Touren, Bikepark, PdS etc. also 50% bergab, 50% Tour.


----------



## trek970 (24. Juli 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das Teil ist viel zu locker und macht bestimmt auch Geräusche. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Halterung des Röhrchens eine lange Treppenabfahrt hält.
> 
> Anstatt der Ringangel hätte ich ein Stück alte Schaltzughülle eingefädelt und diese mit Klebeband an der Kettenstrebe befestigt. Und zu Sicherung, dass das Röhrchen nicht herausklickt, einfach Klebestreifen quer um das Gelenkelement. Sieht dann auch besser aus.
> 
> Gruß 78



Salü siebenacht,

danke für die Hinweise, hab die Konstruktion etwas kürzer, mit schwarzen Speichen ausgeführt und mit einer Stahlrohrhülse erweitert, der Optik wegen.
An zwei Fully's so getestet und absolut begeistert, keine Geräusche, Schaltpräzision top
und so sieht es neu aus.




Gruss trek970


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple-M (29. Juli 2012)

@trek970: Erstmal Hut ab für diese durchdachte Konstruktion und die mustergültige Anleitung für den Nachbau, werde mich mal demnächst dranmachen und das Teil für den Einsatz an meinem Remedy basteln.
Eine Frage zu der Stahlhülse: Meinst Du nicht, dass die Kette überdurchschnittlich verschlissen wird beim Durchlaufen durch das Röhrchen? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das schön zu höherem Verschleiss führen könnte...

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## damage0099 (29. Juli 2012)

Die Hülse wird "über" dem Plastik sein => Plastikhülse IN Stahlhülse 

So sehe ich das...


----------



## trek970 (29. Juli 2012)

Salü Tripel-M,
damage0099 hat es korrekt interpretiert. Innen ist das "Elektrikrohr" aus PE und als "Designelement" wir das dünnwandige Rohr, das unten geschlitzt ist darüber geschoben.
Auf dem folgenden Link habe ich die korrigierte Dokumentation abgespeichert.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/51369

Dann mal viel Spass und Erfolg beim Nachbau.

Gruss Trek970


----------



## Triple-M (29. Juli 2012)

@damage 0099 & Trek970: Jo, danke für den Hinweis - das macht natürlich so schon eher Sinn ! Hätte man auch mit etwas genauerem Hinschauen selbst erkennen können - geb ich zu! Mal sehen, wo ich so ne Hülse auftreiben kann, sieht ja wirklich deutlich edler aus so...

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Resibiker (29. Juli 2012)

Da ich am Samstag zum Douwn Hillen wieder in die Savoy fahre (Tignes/Val d'Isère), habe ich wieder mein altbewärtes *O*-Guide montiert   
siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7750316&postcount=103


----------



## Al_Borland (30. Juli 2012)

Zwei kleine Bildchen von meiner ca. 150km alten C.Guide 1:












(Jaja, die Kette rostet. Ich habe sie nach der Sintflutfahrt gestern noch nicht wieder geputzt. )
Nich so toll. Dass sie schnell verschleißt, war mir bewusst. Aber so schnell...? 
Zwei trockene Touren und eine Fahrt bei Starkregen haben das hervorgerufen.
Naja, ich werde den Gummiring jetzt aufschneiden, den Kleber entfernen, das Führungsrohr ein Stück weiterdrehen und es dann mit Kabelbindern befestigen.


----------



## siebenacht (30. Juli 2012)

Nach 150km??
Entweder tritts Du zu viel oder der Brandenburger Sand wirkt wie Schleifpapier?


----------



## Al_Borland (30. Juli 2012)

Moin Kollege. 
Hat mich wie gesagt auch gewundert. Aber die Idee mit dem zu viel Treten klingt imponierend. 

Hier wurde ja schon öfters geschrieben, dass der Verschleiß sich stark erhöht, wenn man bei schlechter Witterung (und dem entsprechend matschigem Geläuf) fährt. Gestern die Tour war der Inbegriff von Sintflutregen.


----------



## Cube99 (30. Juli 2012)

Bin echt enttäuscht von der Kettenführung.. mir ist jetzt schon 2 mal die Schraube, die die Führung zusammenhält beim ganz normalen Treten herausgefallen, sodass die Führung auseinanderfiel.. Gestern ist mir die Führung direkt an den 2 Kabelbindern gebrochen und die Führung hats komplett runtergerissen.. Schraube hat sich auch wieder gelockert, da sie jetzt irgendwo im Wald oder aufm Forstweg liegt.. War vorhin beim Händler und er meint, er könnte nichts wegen Garantie machen, da es ja "verschleiß" ist. Aber ich kann doch auch nichts dafür wenn sich die Schraube immer lockert?? Sie war auch mit viel Locktide gesichert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (30. Juli 2012)

v2 kaputt die dritte

gestern super ausfahrt gehabt... leider viel viel dreck und schlamm am bike... irgendwann chainsuck... und das wars! kabelbinderbefestigung am arsch... zum dritten mal!

so ein filigranses *hondsfotzaglomb*...


----------



## fknobel (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Also ich fahr noch die C-guide V1 und das jetzt seit knapp 1400km bei jedem Wetter incl. Übelsten Schlamschlachten! Immer noch das erste rörchin und einmal weiter gedreht. Bin eigentlich sehr zufriden da mit. Allerdings kommt Heute ein RD-M985 Shadow Plus Schaltwerk ans Bike. Dann brauchts garkeine KeFü mehr, was aus meiner sicht immer noch die sauberste Lösung ist.


----------



## siebenacht (31. Juli 2012)

@ Cube99
Schreib einfach mal Bionicon eine E-Mail, vielleicht schicken sie Dir eine neue.

@ fknobel
Ick glaub nicht, dass man beim Shadow Plus Schaltwerk keine Kettenführung mehr braucht. DHler haben trotz ultrakurzen Schaltwerk (damit auch sehr straff) eine Kettenführung dran. Aber probier es aus. Ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren. Schade nur, dass es die Shadow Plus Schaltwerk nur 10fach gibt.

@ Al_Borland
Wie sieht es denn bei den Kollegen mit der neuen C-guide V2 aus? Das Röhrchen der V2 sieht ein wenig stabiler aus. Dafür kann man das neue Röhrchen nur noch zweimal drehen.

Gruß 78


----------



## fknobel (31. Juli 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Ick glaub nicht, dass man beim Shadow Plus Schaltwerk keine Kettenführung mehr braucht. DHler haben trotz ultrakurzen Schaltwerk (damit auch sehr straff) eine Kettenführung dran. Aber probier es aus. Ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren. Schade nur, dass es die Shadow Plus Schaltwerk nur 10fach gibt.



Bei den Belgischen Enduro Rennen hab ich das jetzt schon öfters gesehen, scheint also sehr gut zu Funktionieren. Mal da von abegsehen das die Funktionsweise doch eine etwas andere ist als einfach nru eine stärkere Feder... ich werde berichten, heute gehts auf die erste Trail runde da mit.


----------



## Al_Borland (31. Juli 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> @ Al_Borland
> Wie sieht es denn bei den Kollegen mit der neuen C-guide V2 aus? Das Röhrchen der V2 sieht ein wenig stabiler aus. Dafür kann man das neue Röhrchen nur noch zweimal drehen.
> 
> Gruß 78


Gongi ist bisher ganz zufrieden damit. Abnutzung hält sich auch in erträglichen Grenzen. Aber das liegt sicher auch daran, dass die V2 in zwei Achsen schwenkbar ist.


----------



## siebenacht (31. Juli 2012)

@ fknobel
Na dann viel Spaß. Ick bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (1. August 2012)

So, hab gestern mal mein RD-M985 Shadow Plus Schaltwerk auf dem Trail getestet... waren auch ordentlich Wurzelpassagen bei. Was soll man sagen!? Es ist ruhe im Antrieb. Was man wohl merkt, bei Aktivierter Vorspannung/Bremse Schaltet es sich schon deutlich Knackiger und etwas Schwerer. Was im Ruppigem Gelände aber durchaus von vorteil sein kann! 

Wenn es sich auch weiterhin so gut verhält wie gestern, dann wird meine Bionicon c.guide wohl Arbeitslos bleiben...


----------



## Felger (8. August 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass es die Shadow Plus Schaltwerk nur 10fach gibt.



finde ich auch


----------



## fasj (8. August 2012)

Hat das mal jemand 9-fach probiert ?
Kann mir gut vorstellen das das geht.

Auch wenn mich hier einige steinigen. 
Ich hab ein 8-fach LX auch eine Zeitlang 9-Fach gefahren, ging problemlos.

fasj


----------



## siebenacht (8. August 2012)

Die neuen 10fach-Schaltwerke von Shimano passen leider nicht mit 9fach-Schalthebeln zusammen. Dazu gibt es einen ausführlichen Fred: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=472578

Gruß 78


----------



## koenig_hirsch (13. August 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,

nachdem ich lange mit mir gerungen habe, 40 für knapp 20 Gramm Alu und Plastik auszugeben, hab ich gestern einen ersten Ausritt mit dem C.Guide gemacht. Anfangs war die Begeisterung groß: kaum Laufgeräusche und endlich (fast) kein Kettengeschepper mehr. Leider währte die Freude nur kurz, denn nach rund 20km beim Überqueren einer Wurzelpassage machte es kurz "Zzzinggg" und der C.Guide war Geschichte. Seht selbst (man sieht auch schön den Kratzer, den der C.Guide auf der Kurbel hinterlassen hat):



 



Der C.Guide ist ganz offensichtlich beim Seitwärts-Schwingen mit der Kurbel kollidiert und mitgezogen worden. Alu verbogen, Führung weggeflogen, 40 für die Miez  Nun bin ich mir eigentlich recht sicher, das Teil richtig montiert zu haben - also so recht vorwerfen kann ich mir da eigentlich nix, denke ich. Hab auf jeden Fall mal an [email protected] gemailt und ihnen das Problem geschildert. Mal schauen, was sie schreiben.

Sport frei - K_H


----------



## noie95 (13. August 2012)

koenig_hirsch schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> nachdem ich lange mit mir gerungen habe, 40 für knapp 20 Gramm Alu und Plastik auszugeben, hab ich gestern einen ersten Ausritt mit dem C.Guide gemacht. Anfangs war die Begeisterung groß: kaum Laufgeräusche und endlich (fast) kein Kettengeschepper mehr. Leider währte die Freude nur kurz, denn nach rund 20km beim Überqueren einer Wurzelpassage machte es kurz "Zzzinggg" und der C.Guide war Geschichte. Seht selbst (man sieht auch schön den Kratzer, den der C.Guide auf der Kurbel hinterlassen hat):
> 
> ...



hilft dir jetzt zwar nix, aber genau das passiert bei mir auch andauernd. liegt nicht an der falschmontage. 
solange der c guide so weit nach rechts ausschwingen kann, wir er immer mit der kurbel kollidieren.
ich hatte bisher "glück"... bei mir reist es immer nur die kabelbinderhalterung ab... 3 stück sind mittlerweile geschichte!
hab mir jetzt selbst was gemacht aus alu... blöd nur, dass wenn die halterung hält, das es dann gleich den ganzen c guide zerlegt.

ist halt einfach a klomb das ding! ist ne kefü für ein eisdielen-bike aber nicht fürn am oder enduro.
ich bereue es total die 40 euros ausgeben zu haben.


----------



## d-lo (13. August 2012)

noie95 schrieb:


> ist halt einfach a klomb das ding! ist ne kefü für ein eisdielen-bike aber nicht fürn am oder enduro.
> ich bereue es total die 40 euros ausgeben zu haben.



Das mit der Eisdiele will ich mal überhört haben. Vielleicht liegt´s an Deiner Schaltung, Kettenlänge oder vielleicht kannst Du einfach nicht fahren? Bei mir hat das Ding zwei Gardasee- und etliche Bikeparkbesuche ausgehalten, und ich könnte mich nicht erinnern, dass ich im Park an ´ner Eisdiele vorbeigekommen wäre... Btw, ich kenn einen Haufen Leute, bei denen das Ding einwandfrei funzt, und die fahren wirklich nicht zimperlich.


----------



## esta (13. August 2012)

Ich fahre jetzt seit Release die CGuide1 und hatte bisher 0 Probleme mit dem Teil. Ok RÃ¶hrchen einmal weitergedreht das wars. Bin viel im Harz unterwegs gewesen, Magdeburgerweg, Pionierweg, Kaiserweg damit ihr ne vorstellung habt was fÃ¼r Trails ich meine. Keine Kettenabspringer keine kaputte FÃ¼hrung. Die 30â¬ war das Teil aufjedenfall wert.


----------



## Al_Borland (13. August 2012)

Also das Röhrchen meiner C.Guide 1 werde ich demnächst ein zweites Mal weiterdrehen müssen. Sind mittlerweile so um die 400km rum. Aber sonst - keine üble Sache.


----------



## noie95 (13. August 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> Das mit der Eisdiele will ich mal überhört haben. Vielleicht liegt´s an Deiner Schaltung, Kettenlänge oder vielleicht kannst Du einfach nicht fahren? Bei mir hat das Ding zwei Gardasee- und etliche Bikeparkbesuche ausgehalten, und ich könnte mich nicht erinnern, dass ich im Park an ´ner Eisdiele vorbeigekommen wäre... Btw, ich kenn einen Haufen Leute, bei denen das Ding einwandfrei funzt, und die fahren wirklich nicht zimperlich.



quatsch!
kettenlänge, schaltung usw oder das fahrkönnen haben doch nix damit zu tun, dass das ding so weit nach rechts ausschwinkt so das es mit der kurbel kollidieren kann.
ich kenn auch nen haufen denen es so ging

wenn du nen lösung hast das sie nicht so weit ausschwinkt fänd eich es toll wenn du sie postest.


derweil bleib ich bei meiner meinung
...es ist a klomb, total überteuert und net endurotauglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (13. August 2012)

Lösung: dicke Kabelbinder nehmen und nicht so kanpp abschneiden, so lang lassen, daß der Rest noch am roten Teil einen Kontaktpunkt hat. Ist die Lasche nun nach außen hin oder nach innen, begrenzt das die Bewegung als anschlag.Schön straff zeihen, daß sich der Kabelbinder nicht bewegt. So halt ich meine vom Reifen fern.
Kabelbinder braucht man eh, muß nur länger lassen, also kein Mehraufwand und minimalstes Mehrgewicht.


----------



## siebenacht (13. August 2012)

@ noie95, koenig_hirsch 
Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass Ihr 3 Kettenblätter vorne fahrt und somit, wenn die Kette auf dem großen Kettenblatt liegt, die Kettenführung mehr in Richtung Kurbelarm kommt.

Also mit zwei Kettenblättern und Bashguard würde das vielleicht nicht passieren. Bei mir jeden Falls nicht, aber ich werde sicherheitshalber mal den Schwenkbereich begrenzen.

Gruß 78


----------



## noie95 (13. August 2012)

@Moonboot42
danke für den tip!
so hab ich es aber auch schon montiert. aber die kabelbinderenden die als anschlag dienen sollen, halten die auslenkung nicht aus wenn es zb zu einem chainsuck beim runterschalten vom mittleren auf kleines blatt kommt

@siebenacht
dreifach habe ich, das stimmt.
problem ist, das bei der cguide2 wenn man sie ohne die schaltzugmontage anbauen muß weil man an der stelle keinen schaltzug hat, die auslenkung viel zu weit und zu leicht geht. in extremsituationen "knallts" dann...
wenn du ne gute, stabile idee als anschlag hast, bin ich dankbar wenn dus schreibst. die kabelbindertechnik die auch bionicon vorschlägt hebt net.

btw
in irgendeinem bikebravo test hat es das ding auch gleich weggerissen


----------



## Athabaske (13. August 2012)

...kann es nur immer wieder wiederholen, hatte diese Probleme noch nie!

Montage von Anfang an mit drei Kabelbinder ohne Schaltzugbefestigung. Und der festen Überzeugung nicht nur Schnulli-Pulli-Strecken zu fahren...


----------



## koenig_hirsch (14. August 2012)

@siebenacht: ja, fahre dreifach (wie man auf den Bildern schön erkennen kann  ) - ich bin aber nicht mal sicher, ob ich vorn wirklich auf dem großen Blatt war. Zweifach und Bashguard ist für das Geländeprofil im Dresdner Umland overkill...

@moonboot: das ist ne gute Idee, werde ich in der zweiten Runde testen 

@all: der Support hat gestern noch sehr nett geantwortet und bietet mir ein crash replacement für 20 an. Nun ja, besser als nix und ich hab 20 auch anderweitig schon deutlich schneller verbrannt  

Generell: als "a Klomp" würde ich das Teil nicht unbedingt bezeichnen - die Idee ist wirklich gut und bei den meisten hält's ja auch. Lediglich den Preis halte ich für kritikwürdig. Aber wenn ich mir den Thread so ankucke, gibt's offenbar trotzdem genügend Kundschaft.

In diesem Sinne - Sport frei! K_H


----------



## Al_Borland (14. August 2012)

koenig_hirsch schrieb:


> ... Zweifach und *Bashguard ist* für das Geländeprofil im Dresdner Umland *overkill*...


 Warste noch nicht so oft im Zittauer Gebirge, wa? 
Egal. Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass es daran liegt, ob man auf dem großen Blatt noch kurbelt oder nicht. Wenn man's einfach rollen lässt, dann dürfte das Risiko ziemlich gegen Null gehen, dass sich da was verhakt.


----------



## koenig_hirsch (14. August 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Warste noch nicht so oft im Zittauer Gebirge, wa?



I don't think so, Al!  Dort war ich schon richtig oft, bestes Bike-Revier in Sachsen  Hab das Glück, dass mein Haupt-Bike-Kumpane aus Zittau kommt und sich dort gut auskennt. Aber wegen 2-3 Mal Zittauer Gebirge im Jahr baue ich mir keine andere Kurbel dran: Meistens ist es eben doch Hausmannskost in und um Dresden, und das ist meist mit allerhand Kilometern ebenen Geshuttels verbunden. So, jetzt aber genug OT.

Sport frei - K_H


----------



## xzyonx (19. August 2012)

heute der erste etwas "härtere" einsatz in winterberg


----------



## wildkater (19. August 2012)

Geht's nur mir so oder scheint es als ob die Kettenführung immer nur bei Befestigung direkt an der Kettenstrebe kaputt geht?

Ich hab meine (allerdings erst seit 3 Monaten) am Kabelzug unter der Kettenstrebe und fahre in relativ holprigen Trails rum - bei mir tut das Ding was es soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (20. August 2012)

...mit dem dritten, inzwischen auch von Bionicon empfohlenen Kabelbinder wäre das wahrscheinlich nicht passiert...

Wobei ich das Gefühl habe, dass die Konstruktion auf keinen Fall bikeparktauglich ist, nicht umsonst sind die sonst üblichen Kettenführungen so solide und schwer ausgeführt.


----------



## aibeekey (20. August 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Wobei ich das Gefühl habe, dass die Konstruktion auf keinen Fall bikeparktauglich ist, nicht umsonst sind die sonst üblichen Kettenführungen so solide und schwer ausgeführt.



und was heißt dieses oft verwendete 'bikeparktauglich' eigentlich?!

ich hab hier durchaus trails vor der haustür, die mit saalbach leogang und co vergleichbar sind. nur muss man die selber hochtreten. mag die kettenführung also keine lifte?!


----------



## xzyonx (20. August 2012)

also, ich war in winterberg. bin da aber nur 4cross, freecross und conti gefahren. keine sprünge oder sonst was! Bis zur letzten fahrt, hat es auch problemlos funktioniert


----------



## belphegore (20. August 2012)

Weiß jemand wie lange es bei Bionicon in der Regel dauert? Hatte letzten Dienstag die c.guide v2 bestellt in schwarz. 
Das einzige was sich getan hat, ist die Bestellbestätigung. Inwischen hab ich allerdings gesehen das sie die schwarze v2 nicht mehr im Online Shop haben...

Und gleich noch eine Frage, ist es die Regel das man die Kette um ca. 3 Glieder  verlängern muß? Oder gibts auch Fälle das man die dran macht und paßt?


----------



## Der Kassenwart (20. August 2012)

wieso die kette verlängern? damit konterkariert man doch die eigentlich absicht der maßnahme, nämlich die kette zu straffen, damit sie nicht mehr so arg rumfliegt.

ich habe meine kette gekürzt UND den c-guide montiert. jetzt kann ich vorn das große od mittlere KB in verbindung mit den beiden größten ritzeln hinten nicht mehr fahren, aber wer benutzt schon eine solche gang-kombi? das ist eine "einschränkung", die ich gern in kauf nehme. dafür ist ruhe im karton, nichts klappert od scheppert mehr.

gut, kürzen muß man die kette nicht. insbesondere leuten mit der mentalität "ich habe für 27 bzw 30 gänge bezahlt, die will ich auch fahren können", ist das nicht zuzumuten.


----------



## belphegore (20. August 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> wieso die kette verlängern?



Weil es so von Bionicon gesagt wird, schau Dir Bionicons Video an:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CpbeFQ9hiQ&list=UUYwcorM4ramfvShvPNVNWAw&index=1&feature=plcp"]c guide assembly      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (20. August 2012)

Na dann wollen wir hoffen, dass du in der Hektik am Berg nicht zufällig mal auf groß-groß schaltest.
Die Kette wird IMMER so abgelängt, dass sie auch bei verbotenen Gangkombinationen von groß-groß und beim kompletten Einfedern des Hinterbaus nicht zum Zerreißen gespannt wird.


----------



## Athabaske (20. August 2012)

marx. schrieb:


> und was heißt dieses oft verwendete 'bikeparktauglich' eigentlich?!
> 
> ich hab hier durchaus trails vor der haustür, die mit saalbach leogang und co vergleichbar sind. nur muss man die selber hochtreten. mag die kettenführung also keine lifte?!



...bei Bikepark denke ich zumindest immer an Sprünge die höher und weiter sind als das was ein Otto-Normal-Trail so hergibt. Das kann dann auch eine Downhill-Strecke im Wald sein, Lift braucht es also nicht.

BTW, offensichtlich ist die C-Guide ein "millions Glomb", warum kaufen sie dann nur immer noch so viele?

Schön für Dich dass Du solche Hammertrails vor der Haustüre hast, mein Neid ist Dir sicher...


----------



## Der Kassenwart (20. August 2012)

hektik am berg? das vermeidet man durch rechtzeitiges herunterschalten aufs kleine blatt. das ist auch viel leichter bewerkstelligen als hinten die kette unter last drei ritzel hochzuwürgen, damit ist die gefahr, die kette zu "sprengen" nicht gegeben. außerdem hab ich gute beine 

im übrigen nutze ich regelmäßig völlig problemlos den kompletten fw von 150mm am heck aus. es ist ja nicht so, daß ich gleich fünf kettenglieder rausgenommen hätte, sondern nur eines. womöglich war die kette vorher einfach zu lang.


----------



## belphegore (20. August 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Die Kette wird IMMER so abgelängt, dass sie auch bei verbotenen Gangkombinationen von groß-groß und beim kompletten Einfedern des Hinterbaus nicht zum Zerreißen gespannt wird.


Bevor die Kette reißt, wird in diesem Fall eventuell der c guide vorher beschädigt, oder das Schaltwerk durch die Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Al_Borland (20. August 2012)

Ist doch egal, was da zerstört wird. Ausschlaggebend ist, dass es vermieden werden könnte, indem man die Kette lang genug lässt.


----------



## belphegore (20. August 2012)

wildkater schrieb:


> Geht's nur mir so oder scheint es als ob die Kettenführung immer nur bei Befestigung direkt an der Kettenstrebe kaputt geht?



Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das es nur an der falschen Montage liegt. Bionicon rät ja bei der Montage ohne Kabelzug zu drei Kabelbindern. Ich würde den auch nicht über einen Kettenstrebenschutz montieren und ist so sicher auch nicht von Bionicon gedacht, soweit ich weiß.



Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ist doch egal, was da zerstört wird.  Ausschlaggebend ist, dass es vermieden werden könnte, indem man die  Kette lang genug lässt.


Mir wär's nicht egal. Ein neues Schaltwerk wäre weitaus teurer als eine Kette, die man auch mit einem Kettenschloß flicken könnte.


----------



## Al_Borland (20. August 2012)

Weißt doch, wie ich's gemeint habe. Es ist Humbug, die Kette zu kurz abzulängen, nur um mehr Spannung drauf zu kriegen. Einmal nicht aufgepasst und man hat sich mindestens die Kette zerrissen. Maximal ist dann auch die C.Guide, das Schaltwerk, das Laufrad und der Fahrer im Ar...gen.


----------



## belphegore (23. August 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie lange es bei Bionicon in der Regel dauert? Hatte letzten Dienstag die c.guide v2 bestellt in schwarz.



Um meine Frage mal zu beantworten, gestern ist mein C guide angekommen, also eine Woche hat's gedauert.

Die ersten Kilometer sind bereits auch damit gefahren und es war schön ruhig

Hab keine Kettenglieder zusätzlich eingebaut, woher auch mal eben diese für'ne KMC 10fach nehmen?

BTW.
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, leider ist bei der 3 Kabelbinder Methode der Guide seitlich nicht mehr so gut beweglich. Es sei denn man zieht den mittleren Kabelbider  locker an, aber dann frage ich mich ob der seine Funktion erfüllt.


----------



## Subcirus (31. August 2012)

xzyonx schrieb:


> heute der erste etwas "härtere" einsatz in winterberg




nabend. 

Also genau so sah es bei mir nach der letzten Tour auch aus. Schuld war eine ca. 50m lange und mit sehr weiten Stufen ausgestattete Treppe im Teuto.

Mir ist total schleierhaft welchen Vollpfosten diese minimalistische Plastikverteilung eingefallen ist. Ist mir schon bei der Montage aufgefallen. 

naja, jetzt auch egal....

Nach einem Bierchen am Abend kam mir dann folgende Lösung in den Sinn:







Ich hatte noch ein 4mm Carbonstab hier. Es tut auch jedes andere Material mit 4mm Durchmesser. Einfach passend ablängen, an der Stelle wo der Kabelbinder drückt ein wenig mit der Feile auskerben, sieht man jetzt nicht so gut am Foto. Zusammen mit der zweiten Ersatzhalterung, die mit dabei lag, wieder montieren. Ich hab den Stab einfach noch mit Selbstklebender in der Plastikhalterung fixiert. 

Jetzt wird diese mikroskopisch dünne Stelle an der Halterung nicht mehr belastet. Die Führung kann natürlich frei schwingen. Ich habe es noch nicht geschafft es zu testen aber doch gehe ich davon aus das es deutlich länger hält als vorher. Also 3 Wochen, ca 250km.

gruß - olli


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (31. August 2012)

dieselbe Lösung habe ich auch an/in meinem C-Guide gebaut. Hält seitdem und Funktion ist tadelos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belphegore (31. August 2012)

Subcirus schrieb:


>



Die Perspektive kann täuschen, aber Dir ist schon bewußt das zwischen Kettenblatt und dem c-guide ein Abstand von mind. 60 mm sein sollte (auch wenn es möglicherweise die wenigsten so richtig montiert haben)?
Denn dann wundern mich eure abgerissen Dinger auch nicht und dann ist mit Sicherheit auch keine 50m lange Treppe mit breiten Stufen schuld 

In diesem Zusammenhang weise ich gerne nochmal auf Beitrag #1017 hin...


----------



## Subcirus (1. September 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewußt das zwischen Kettenblatt und dem c-guide ein Abstand von mind. 60 mm sein sollte



nein! Wie bitte soll einem das auch bewußt werden wenn es nicht mit einem einzigem Wort in der Anleitung erwähnt oder skiziert wird?

Wenn dies wirklich so wichtig ist sollte es doch IN DER ANLEITUNG und nicht IN IRGENDEINEM VIDEO stehen....

So langsam zweifel ich an den Bionicons. 

Fakt bleibt daß das Plastik ruhig doppelt wenn nicht sogar dreimal so dick hätte sein müssen. Da spricht rein gar nix dagegen. 
Es ist so dünn das man es mit einem Finger abreißen könnte. 
Einfach Kette entfernen, Finger durch die Führungshülse und kräftig ziehen.


Zuerst hatte ich es weiter weg montiert, so ca 100 - 120mm, nur ist da die Kette mehrmals abgesprungen. In dieser Position nicht ein mal mehr. 

Und ich bin überzeugt das jetzt auch nix mehr abreißen kann. Selbst nach dieser neuen Erkenntnis werde ich es nicht wieder nach hinten verschieben. 
Für mich ist die Position optimal. Und wenn da nicht ein Knick in der Kettenstrebe wäre hätte ich´s sogar noch weiter nach vorne gesetzt.


----------



## Schnapsi (1. September 2012)

Manchmal wundert mich auch gar nichts mehr. Man könnte auch einfach etwas das Hirn einschalten bei der Montage. Alle Gänge durchschalten, C-Guide aus- und einschwenken usw.

- Wenn das C-Guide beim ausdrehen in irgendeinem Gang, irgendwo an der Kurbel oder Kettenblatt ansteht, wird es garantiert irgendwann anstehen und das Teil abreissen.

- Wenn die Kette in einigen Gängen völlig überspannt wird, dann seit froh, dass der C-Guide vor dem Schaltwerk kaputt geht. --> Längere Kette oder konsequenter die Gänge ned schalten.

- Wenn der C-Guide so nah an den Blättern ist müsst ihr mal schauen was das für brutale Hebel sind vom grossen Blatt. Zieht ja dann fast senkrecht runter.


----------



## belphegore (1. September 2012)

Ach, lass sie doch machen... Du siehst doch, da hilft nichts...
Sie wollen es ja nichts anders.
Genauso wie mit der Montage über einen Kettenstrebenschutz. Weiß auch nicht ob das so gut bzw. wirklich so von Bionicon gedacht ist.


Meiner ist im übrigen so montiert:





3 Kabelbinder (einer ist verdeckt durch den Kettenstrebenschutz), 55mm Abstand. 
Wenn Probleme auftauchen sollten, lass ich es auch wissen...


----------



## Subcirus (1. September 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> Ach, lass sie doch machen... Du siehst doch, da hilft nichts...
> Sie wollen es ja nichts anders.
> Genauso wie mit der Montage über einen Kettenstrebenschutz. Weiß auch nicht ob das so gut bzw. wirklich so von Bionicon gedacht ist.
> 
> ...




Also wenn ich jetzt so auf das Bild schaue kann ich mir irgendwie nur schwer vorstellen das es bei 20mm weiter vorne senkrecht nach unten schaut. Keine Ahnung wie man drauf kommt....

Es steht auch nirgendwo an irgendwelchen anderen Teilen "an"

Man kann auch einfach ignorieren daß das Plastik mit gerade mal 1mm Stärke viel zu dünn ist um Kette mit 300g Gewicht (die beim rauf und runter schlagen noch schwerer wird) bergab halten kann.

Die Lösung mit dem dritten Kabelbinder ist auch eher so eine Art Armutszeugnis von Bionicon. 

Aber der Meinung sind meine beiden Vortexter anscheinend nicht...

Ich gehe sogar soweit und behaupte das man nur einen Kabelbinder in der Mitte bräuchte und die beiden äußeren weglassen könnte und es wäre haltbarer.

So, und jetzt Ihr wieder...


----------



## belphegore (1. September 2012)

Wie ich bereits sagte macht doch was Ihr wollt, aber beklagt Euch hier nicht wieder das irgendwas zu Bruch gegangen ist.

Und wenn Du Dir so sicher bist, das ein Kabelbinder in der Mitte sogar besser ist, warum machst Du es dann nicht? Wenn ich mir so sicher wäre, würde ich das sofort ändern, an Deiner Stelle.


----------



## Gummischwain (3. September 2012)

Schnapsi schrieb:


> Manchmal wundert mich auch gar nichts mehr. Man könnte* auch einfach etwas das Hirn einschalten bei der Montage.* Alle Gänge durchschalten, C-Guide aus- und einschwenken usw.....
> ...
> - Wenn der C-Guide so nah an den Blättern ist *müsst ihr mal schauen was das für brutale Hebel sind vom grossen Blatt.* Zieht ja dann fast senkrecht runter.


 
Hast vollkommen Recht! 

Das einzige Problem ist: "*Hirn einschalten*" stand eben auch nicht in der Montage-Anleitung! 

Wenn ich allerdings 40 Öken für dieses "Dingsbums" ausgebe und dann - je nach Anwendungsfall - erst einmal ein halbes Dutzend Kabelbinder brauche, bis der Mist hält...


----------



## noie95 (3. September 2012)

das ding ist mm nach einfach ein scheiÃ... (ich weiÃ, viele sind anderer meinung, ich nicht)

montage vorn, montage weiter hinten, montage auf schutz oder ohne schutz, kette lang kette kurz, 2 kabelbinder oder 3 oder 20... das hilft alles nichts dagegen, das die halterung schlichtweg einfach zu dÃ¼nn ist und bei der ersten Ã¼berbeanspruchung abreiÃt. das ist fakt! da hilft auch hirneinschalten nix!

ich bin der meinung eine kefÃ¼ die fÃ¼r ein enduro oder a.m. bike sein soll, muÃ auch mal eine Ã¼berbeanspruchung, starke verschmutzung usw aushalten ohne gleich heeee zu gehen... vorallem fÃ¼r 40â¬....!!!! 
dafÃ¼r bekomm ich ein slx schaltwerk... und was kann das alles und vorallem was hÃ¤lt das aus!


----------



## DaBoom (3. September 2012)

Bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass das Teil top ist.

Hält an meinem AllMountain und am Enduro eines Freundes.

In beiden Fällen, Montage mit Hülse um den Schaltzug und mit zwei Kabelbindern fixiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (3. September 2012)

Also ick kann es nicht mehr hören, dass einige meinen, die viel zu dünne Plastikhalterung der Bionicon-Kettenführung reißt nur aufgrund eines Montagefehlers ab.

@ belphegore
guck Dir einfach mal die Fotos an, vielleicht kommst Du selbst auf den wesentlichen Unterschied, warum es bei Dir nicht abreißt:


xzyonx schrieb:


> heute der erste etwas "härtere" einsatz in winterberg





belphegore schrieb:


> ...
> Meiner ist im übrigen so montiert:
> 
> 
> ...


Noch ein kleiner Tipp: der dritte Kabelbinder ist nicht der wesentliche Unterschied!!!
Gruß 78


----------



## noie95 (3. September 2012)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass das Teil top ist.
> 
> Hält an meinem AllMountain und am Enduro eines Freundes.
> 
> In beiden Fällen, Montage mit Hülse um den Schaltzug und mit zwei Kabelbindern fixiert.



ich rede von der anderen art der befestigung wenn kein schaltzug an der kettenstrebe vorhanden ist...


----------



## belphegore (3. September 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Also ick kann es nicht mehr hören, dass einige meinen, die viel zu dünne Plastikhalterung der Bionicon-Kettenführung reißt nur aufgrund eines Montagefehlers ab.



Und ich kann es nicht mehr sehen wenn Leute meinen den cguide frei Schnauze installieren zu können und dann sich über irgendwas abgerissenes hier beklagen.  Wenn es nur um einen Montagefehler gehen würde. Zwei Kabelbinder ohne Schaltzug, über den Kettstrebenschutz, sind schon mindestens zwei.
Und der Abstand von >60mm zum Kettenblatt wäre vermeintlich ein Dritter. 

Und es ist ja nicht so, das diese Informationen nicht für jeden einsehbar im Internet liegen. Ich verweise nochmal auf das Bionicon c guide assembly Video, was ich mir bereits ansah, bevor mein c guide eintrudelte.   Auch wenn es das wohl erst seit zwei Monaten gibt.



siebenacht schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Tipp: der dritte Kabelbinder ist nicht der wesentliche Unterschied!!!



Beweise? Keine? Also reine siebnachtsche Behauptung...
Wenn die Montage ohne Schaltzug vorgenommen werden muß, dann kann ein dritter Kabelbinder vielleicht doch den wesentlichen Unterschied ausmachen?


----------



## siebenacht (3. September 2012)

@ belphegore
OK dann doch zwei weitere Tipps: Es wurde hier im Fred schon mehrfach erklärt (zuletzt hier) und es hat mit dem Schaltzug zu tun!!



belphegore schrieb:


> Und ich kann es nicht mehr sehen wenn Leute meinen den cguide frei Schnauze installieren zu können und dann sich über irgendwas abgerissenes hier beklagen.  Wenn es nur um einen Montagefehler gehen würde. Zwei Kabelbinder ohne Schaltzug, über den Kettstrebenschutz, sind schon mindestens zwei. ...


Du sagst also, dass die cguide im oberen Bild nur abgerissen ist, weil das Ding über den Kettenstrebenschutz montiert wurde, oder???
Also nicht wegen sehr dünnen Stege an der Kabelbinderbefestigung. Die sind also ausreichend stabil, deshalb braucht man ja neuerdings auch einen dritten Kabelbinder??
Gruß 78


----------



## belphegore (3. September 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> @ belphegore
> OK dann doch zwei weitere Tipps: Es wurde hier im Fred schon mehrfach erklärt (zuletzt hier) und es hat mit dem Schaltzug zu tun!!



Tatsächlich, mein Güte da wäre ich doch nicht drauf gekommen, worauf Du hinaus wolltest...
Wie gesagt siebennachtsche Behauptungen, da keine Beweise/Fakten.



siebenacht schrieb:


> Du sagst also, dass die cguide im oberen Bild nur abgerissen ist, weil das Ding über den Kettenstrebenschutz montiert wurde, oder???


Hab ich das, ja? Wo bitte? Ich glaube eher Du möchtest das ich das gesagt habe...
Ein guter Tip, wenn Du nicht weißt was ich schreibe, von einem Beitrag zum nächsten. Dann würde ich es an Deiner Stelle auch unterlasssen irgendwas dazu zu schreiben...

Und nochmal, für die es nicht verstehen wollen. Montiert es doch wie ihr meint, iss mir doch im Grunde sowas von sche*ssegal, aber beklagt Euch dann nicht das was nicht gehalten hat.
Hauptsache es hält bei mir


----------



## belphegore (3. September 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> @ belphegore
> OK dann doch zwei weitere Tipps: Es wurde hier im Fred schon mehrfach erklärt (zuletzt hier) und es hat mit dem Schaltzug zu tun!!



Tatsächlich, mein Güte da wäre ich doch nicht drauf gekommen, worauf Du hinaus wolltest...
Wie gesagt siebennachtsche Behauptungen, da keine Beweise/Fakten.



siebenacht schrieb:


> Du sagst also, dass die cguide im oberen Bild nur abgerissen ist, weil das Ding über den Kettenstrebenschutz montiert wurde, oder???


Hab ich das, ja? Wo bitte? Ich glaube eher Du möchtest das ich das gesagt habe...
Ein guter Tip, wenn Du nicht weißt was ich schreibe, von einem Beitrag zum nächsten. Dann würde ich es an Deiner Stelle auch unterlasssen irgendwas dazu zu schreiben...

Und nochmal, für die es nicht verstehen wollen. Montiert es doch wie ihr meint, iss mir doch im Grunde sowas von s*h*ißegal, aber beklagt Euch dann nicht das was nicht gehalten hat.
Hauptsache es hält bei mir 

Ach ja und bei den meisten funkt es ja auch anscheinend, wie kommt das bloß? Aber wahrscheinlich wird jetzt weiter behauptet, das die alle einen Schaltzug unter der Kettenstrebe haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doityourself (4. September 2012)

Ich hatte die V01 1,5 Jahre an meinem Liteville 301 im Einsatz (ca. 1000 km mit viel Sand und Dreck). Da sie immer super funktioniert hat, habe ich sie nicht viel beachtet und das Plastikrohr auch nie gedreht. 
Im Rahmen meiner Alpencross Vorbereitung habe ich es vor ein paar Wochen gecheckt und festgestellt, daß es Richtung Schaltwerk schon durchgerieben war. Da die V02 zumindestens auf dem Papier noch mal verbessert wurde, habe ich mir dann anstatt eines Verschleißkits eine neue C-Guide V02 bestellt. Letzte Woche habe ich sie montiert. Mein erster Eindruck war etwas zwiegespalten. Einerseits bietet sie nun mehr Möglichkeiten, andererseits sah das mehrteilige Design irgendwie fragiler raus. 
Bin bisher erst einmal 36 km gefahren und habe den Eindruck, daß der vermeintliche Vorteil der beweglichen Aufhängung und damit Winkel-Anpassung an die verschiedenen Kettenblätter bei mir eher nachteilig wirkt. Im großen und mittleren Kettenblatt läuft's super, aber auf dem kleinen scheint die Führungshülse zu schwingen und macht unangenehme Geräuche. Man merkt es auch beim Treten. Ich habe das Gefühll der Aufhängung fehlt Dämpfung.
Hat jemand schon mal ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? 
Vielleicht liegt es ja am Abstand zum Kettenblatt. Ich habe es an der original Schaltzug-Befestigung montiert, wie auch schon die V01 zuvor.
Der alternative Befestigung erschien mir nicht robust genug. 

Ride on, Michael


----------



## siebenacht (4. September 2012)

@ belphegore
Ich glaube, wir werden nicht einer Meinung sein.

Die hier im Fred von abgerissenen Plastikhalterungen berichtet haben, hatten keinen Schaltzug unter der Kettenstrebe. Da ist es nicht hilfreich, wenn jemand schreibt, der die Haltung mit einem Schaltzug befestigt hat, dass sie doch hält und "Hirn einschalten bei der Montage".

Und dieser Streit hilft hier auch keinem weiter! Es gibt hier gute Lösungen für die Befestigung ohne Schaltzug, die halten auch ohne dritten Kabelbinder. Ich habe gar keine Kabelbinder verwendet, finde auch die Kabelbinderlösung ziemlich hässlich.

Gruß 78


----------



## kevinphillip (4. September 2012)

Guten Tag habe da eine frage .... 












Sind eingentlich wieder Ferien .....


----------



## Gummischwain (5. September 2012)




----------



## noie95 (5. September 2012)

kevinphillip schrieb:


> Guten Tag habe da eine frage ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




in bawü immer noch!!!


----------



## siebenacht (12. September 2012)

So, Bionicon hat reagiert und für 2013 eine überarbeitete c-guide "Massiv Mount" angekündigt. "Dank neuem Massiv Mount soll die Führung nun absolut sicher am Rahmen sitzen und nochmals eine verbesserte Haltbarkeit aufweisen."  "Die c-guide soll im kommenden Jahr noch robuster und langlebiger sein, schließlich ist es in der aktuellen Version hin und wieder zu Defekten gekommen." Sie soll ab November 2012 erhältlich sein.
Infos und ein Bild (Bild 14) gibt es hier:
Bionicon Neuheiten für 2013 auf der Eurobike

Diese "Massiv Mount" erinnert sehr stark an eine Lösung hier im Forum. Man hätte sich das vielleicht patentieren lassen sollen.

Gruß 78


----------



## 4mate (12. September 2012)




----------



## noie95 (12. September 2012)

4mate schrieb:


>



wird au zeit...
bin mal gespannt ob wir geplagten kunden die halterung einzeln bekommen...


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (12. September 2012)

Käuflich bestimmt zu erwerben. Ich tippe mal auf einen Betrag zwischen 5 und 10 plus Versand.


----------



## siebenacht (13. September 2012)

noie95 schrieb:


> wird au zeit...
> bin mal gespannt ob wir geplagten kunden die halterung einzeln bekommen...



Warum willst Du darauf warten. Diese Lösung kann man doch ganz einfach selber bauen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9322892&postcount=798
Wenn Du Kabelbinder anstatt Klebestreifen bei der Befestigung nimmst, hast Du fast die "Massiv Mount" von Bionicon. Ich finde die Kabelbinder ja irgendwie grässlich.

Besser gelöst hat das @Fartzilla:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9412739&postcount=843

Die Lösung von @Fartzilla finde ich besser als die von Bionicon. Bei der "Massiv Mount" haben die Kabelbinder anscheinend keine Führung, was dann eventuell wieder zu Problemen führen könnte.

Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostrider-xr (14. September 2012)

Eigenbau funzt TOP


oben in einem Röhrchen "gelagert" damit die sache schaltbar wird.


----------



## Al_Borland (14. September 2012)

OT: Wer hat dir denn den Umwerfer eingestellt?


----------



## ghostrider-xr (14. September 2012)

müsste ich noch neu einstellen, ist nur ein test mit dem bash, funktioniert aber auch so

habe es auch anders ,o)


----------



## Al_Borland (14. September 2012)

Ziehe die Anfrage zurück.


----------



## theworldburns (14. September 2012)

ich hab mir auch mal so ein apparat gekauft.
mein problem:

die kette läuft zu schräg am schaltwerk ein und rattert in vielen kombinationen am unteren schaltröllchen. den abstand von kettenblatt zu c-guide habe ich sowohl vergrößert als auch verkleinert. da tut sich nicht viel. 
die kette hab ich einmal (meiner meinung nach) passend gekürzt, ein anderes mal absichtlich länger gelassen. um genau zu sein so lang, dass das schaltwerk auf klein/klein garnicht mehr spannt und erst wieder ab mitte der kassette / kleines kettenblatt spannt. hat zwar beim rattern etwas geholfen, da die kette den schräglauf so besser ausgleichen kann, so kann man aber kein radfahren.

hat jemand sowas auch mal erlebt?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (16. September 2012)

Hast du das Röhrchen gerade zwischen Ketteblatt und Mitte Ritelpaket ausgerichtet?
Bei geschwungenden Kettestreben steht das Röhrchen zu weit Richtung Ausfallende. Da läuft die Kette dann nicht mehr richtig ins Schaltröllchen. 
Die Kette macht dann in dem Röhrchen eine S-Kurve


----------



## farenj (1. Oktober 2012)

trek970 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mal an diesem Wocghenende versucht eine Kettenführung nach dem gleichen Prinzip wie die Bionicon C-Guide 2.0 im Eigenbau zu realisieren.
> 
> viel Spass beim Nachbau!



Tolle Idee, ich baute ein erstes Modell nach deinen Plänen, und es funktioniert perfekt: sehr leicht, kostet nichts, sehr effektiv. Vielen Dank!


----------



## trek970 (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo farenj, danke für das positive Feedback! Freut mich, dass sich die Arbeit mit der Anleitung gelohnt hat.


----------



## noie95 (20. Oktober 2012)

ich habe für die bionicon c guide v2 das kunststoffteil mit den halterungslaschen für die kabelbindermontage übrig. die halterung ist neu und noch nicht gebraucht.
hat jemand interesse, bitte pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helltone (22. Oktober 2012)

Mir ist gestern auf einer ruppigen Tour die Kette aus dem Röhrchen der Kefü gesprungen. Habe es erst gar nicht gemerkt. Scheint alles Heil geblieben zu sein. Muss nur das röhrchen auseinanderbauen und um die Kette zusammenschrauben. Ich Rätsel nur wie das passieren konnte.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (22. Oktober 2012)

Magic


----------



## Athabaske (22. Oktober 2012)

..ist eigentlich etwas wahres an dem Gerücht, die ersten Versuche den Ballon von Felix Baumgartner zu starten seien an einem defekten C-Guide gescheitert?


----------



## mäxx__ (22. Oktober 2012)

Nee, das war die Syntace KeFü)) (weißt schon - die, die bei "Leidville" verbaut ist)


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (22. Oktober 2012)

mäxx schrieb:


> (weißt schon - die, die bei *Leidville* verbaut ist)



ist Leidville ein Online-Spiel bei Facebook???


----------



## martin82 (25. Oktober 2012)

Heyho,
da ich erst kurz, nachdem ich die c-guide v2 liebgewonnen habe, sie auch wieder ungewollter weise abgegeben habe versuch ich mich mal schlauzumachen.
War auf einer Trailtour mit hohen stufen unterwegs, hab 1-2 mal aufgesetzt, ein unfreiwilliger Abstieg, sonst nix dramatisches. Am nächsten Uphill war die C-Guide weg, die Schaltkabelatrappe samt Kabelbinder noch dran, sonst keine Spur 
Entweder sie ist zerbröselt oder die schraube aufgegangen
oder erst das eine, dann das andere ?
Was kann man machen damit die nächste dranbleibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (26. Oktober 2012)

selber bauen


----------



## Wakaru (28. Oktober 2012)

Schraube ankleben, dann ists für immer


----------



## bipus (2. November 2012)

martin82 schrieb:


> Heyho,
> da ich erst kurz, nachdem ich die c-guide v2 liebgewonnen habe, sie auch wieder ungewollter weise abgegeben habe versuch ich mich mal schlauzumachen.
> War auf einer Trailtour mit hohen stufen unterwegs, hab 1-2 mal aufgesetzt, ein unfreiwilliger Abstieg, sonst nix dramatisches. Am nächsten Uphill war die C-Guide weg, die Schaltkabelatrappe samt Kabelbinder noch dran, sonst keine Spur
> Entweder sie ist zerbröselt oder die schraube aufgegangen
> ...




mir ging es am 31.10. bei einer Trailtour genauso - fett durch Unterholz geschraddelt und weg ist der C-Guide. Bei mir kommt keiner mehr dran - da muss ne Profi-Lösung her ->>> SCS II Syntace. Scheiß auf Geld - hält wenigstens.

Gruß bipus


----------



## Oigi (2. November 2012)

Da machts ne Stinger aber auch. Die kostet nur 30 Euro und funktioniert seit Jahren super.


----------



## bipus (2. November 2012)

Du hast Recht, aber die SCS II passt gut ans LV301 - als Weihnachtsgeschenk ?

Gruß bipus


----------



## Al_Borland (2. November 2012)

Oigi schrieb:


> Da machts ne Stinger aber auch. Die kostet nur 30 Euro und funktioniert seit Jahren super.


Die kann aber nur zweifach, oder?


----------



## Oigi (2. November 2012)

An so ein 301 mags passen, aber Optik ist eben Geschamckssache. Eine dezente Rolle sieht m.E. besser aus als so ein Klotz.

...und ja, sie kann nur zweifach. Ich habe aber seit Jahren das große Kettenblatt nicht vermisst.


----------



## bipus (2. November 2012)

die SCS II gibt es 2- und 3fach


----------



## Al_Borland (2. November 2012)

Von der weiß ich es, ja. Ich hätt aber gerne was mit ner Rolle dran - wegen des Verschleißes.


----------



## Athabaske (4. November 2012)

bipus schrieb:


> mir ging es am 31.10. bei einer Trailtour genauso - fett durch Unterholz geschraddelt...



...schade dass nur die KeFü daran glauben musste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (17. November 2012)

Oben der Kettenstrebe ist eine alte Bremshülle und in dem Elektrorohr ist ein Gartenschlauch (beides geschlitzt damit man die Kette nicht öffnen muss)


----------



## 4mate (17. November 2012)

Perfekt! Die Ösen!


----------



## xrated (18. November 2012)

Funktioniert soweit ganz gut, ich hätte nicht gedacht das das sogar Ghostshifting vollständig eliminiert.
Allerdings habe ich die Führung soweit hinten montiert das sie nicht mit der Kurbel in Berührung kommt. Nachteil dabei, man fühlt den Widerstand schon beim treten. Ich trau mich aber nicht das weiter vorzurücken denn wenn die Kette auf dem großen KB ist, ist grade mal 1cm Platz.


----------



## Athabaske (18. November 2012)

Welch Eleganz....


----------



## Daniel12 (4. Dezember 2012)

kleiner Tip: die "alte" Version der FÃ¼hrung gibt es bei H&S zum Sonderpreis im Ausverkauf fÃ¼r 16,99â¬.

habe mir direkt von jeder Farbe eine bestellt, die alte Version hat bei mir immer zuverlÃ¤ssig funktioniert.


----------



## rpnfan (5. Januar 2013)

Hatte überlegt mir ein CGuide zu kaufen, aber 40 Euro für 'n wohl eher  fragiles Teil fand' ich nicht so doll. Aber vom Geld ganz abgesehen  hatte ich den Eindruck, dass die V1 eigentlich eher besser als die V2  war, nur eben nicht so einfach zu montieren... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich fahr' durchaus auch mal 'n Stückchen durch "Unterholz" (manche kaum  genutzten Wegstücke hier sind teilweise ziemlich voll mit Ästen und Co.) und  hab' keine Lust die C-Guide dort zu verlieren und / oder Schaltwerk usw.  zu beschädigen. Daher ist eine Art "Sollbruchstelle" vielleicht gar  nicht so dumm. Speziell wenn das was man verliert keine 40 Euro kostet.  Oder die Befestigung ist sehr flexibel, dann sollte man auch keine  Probleme bei Aufsetzern und ähnlichem haben.

Hier im Thread sind ja einige, wie es wirkt, sehr gute Umsetzungen für  'ne Kettenführung gepostet worden. Prinzipiell gibt es die eher  feststehenden Führungen und solche mit mehr Bewegungsfreiheit. Was meint  ihr welche Führung soll / braucht die Kette überhaupt? Vom Bild her  denke ich, dass eine Schwenkmöglichkeit nach links / rechts auf jeden  Fall nötig ist um schaltbar zu bleiben. Dabei ist es vermutlich auch  ganz gut, wenn das Führungsrohr sich entweder selbst auch ein wenig  schräg stellen kann oder leicht schräg im Führungsrohr laufen kann. Eine  Kippmöglichkeit wie bei der cguide 2 ist wohl gar nicht unbedingt nötig (passende Winkelung des Rohres zur Kette vorausgesetzt)  oder kann sich evtl. sogar nachteilig auswirken? Das hatte zumindest einer berichtet, der bei der V2 mehr Unruhe hatte (hab' den Link jetzt nicht mehr griffig).

Mir scheint von der Funktion und zudem von der Einfachheit  der Umsetzung der O-Guide als Gartenschlauch mit O-Ring eine sehr gute  Lösung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7750316&postcount=103

Ob der Gartenschlauch das "beste" Röhrchen ist, wäre dann nochmal 'ne zweite Frage?

Aufwändiger, aber wohl auch ganz gut gefiel mir:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dJFiMouZwQ

und die Speichenlösung mit vorbildlicher Anleitung (muss man aber erst mal so gut hinbekommen):

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/51369

Richtig  flexibel wäre dann die Idee mit dem Gummiring:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8803036&postcount=563

Da ist die Frage, ob das  zu flexibel ist und Nachteile bringt. Vermutlich kann die Kette dann doch ein wenig leichter als bei den starreren Konstruktionen runterfallen? Ein Vorteil dagegen könnte sein, dass man durch die sehr flexible Aufhängung  die Führung sehr weit vorn montieren kann und damit die Kette besonders  gut gehalten wird. Durch die "Selbstausrichtung" der Hülse durch die flexible Aufhängung im Gummiring  sollte die Kette auch besonders ruhig laufen?

Hat einer der Selbstbastler schonmal den direkten Vergleich zur cguide 1  oder 2 gemacht und kann berichten, welche Art am besten funktioniert?  Das Aussehen ist für mich zweitrangig, mir geht es um

1) einen leisen Lauf der Kette und
2) möglichst sichere Führung und
3) geringe Defektanfälligkeit (und / oder günstige Herstellungskosten --  bei 'nem Cent-Artikel wie Gartenschlauch und Co dürfte es auch ein  Austauschartikel "im Fall der Fälle" sein)

Einen direkten Vergleich von Selbstbau und V2 gibt es unter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9490672&postcount=8
Dort  ist beim Selbstbau wohl das Problem, dass vermutlich a) das Rohr nicht  so glatt und von der Bemaßung einen leisen Lauf zugelassen hat und b)  die Führung zu starr war?

Mit Schlauch ist wohl besonders leise und flexibel:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8337056&postcount=397

Ich  denk' ich teste mal ein Stück Schlauch an einem fixen O-Ring oder an  einem O-Ring-Gummi zu befestigen. Aber bin einfach neugierig wer schon  seine Selbstbaukonstruktion gegen die V1 oder V2 in Bezug auf  Funktionalität getestet hat?


----------



## kevinphillip (5. Januar 2013)

?????????:-(.....


----------



## Masberg (5. Januar 2013)

keine weiteren fragen!


----------



## rpnfan (6. Januar 2013)

Meine Frage ging nicht (oder nur drittrangig) um den Preis der Führung, sondern ich überlege welche am besten funktioniert. Klar kann man die 1er zu 'nem günstigen Preis auch mal probieren -- mach' ich auch. Würd' mich aber trotzdem über Erfahrungen und fundierte Überlegungen freuen, welche Freiheitsgrade bei 'ner Kettenführung wohl nötig bzw. am besten sind und welche der Ideen, ob kommerziell oder als Selbstbau umgesetzt, am besten funktioniert.

Vermutlich war mein Post zu lang und unstrukturiert. Auf den Punkt gebracht sind die Fragen:

* Welche Freiheitsgrade soll die KeFü haben? (Bionicon vs. Syntace Ansatz)
* Wo soll diese positioniert werden?
* Welche Führungsrolle (Material und Geometrie) lässt die Kette am verschleissärmsten und damit wohl auch mit geringstem Widerstand  und Lautstärke laufen?
* Wie kann die Nebenbedingung "robuste Konstruktion" bzw. geringe Defektanfälligkeit bei rauherem Einsatz bzw. möglichem Kontakt mit Kurbel oder Zweigen usw. am besten eingehalten werden?

Preis und einfache Verfügbarbeit der Materialien bzw. Umsetzbarkeit (dies alles kann auch einfach kaufen 'ner fertigen KeFü bedeuten) sind dabei natürlich weitere relevante Nebenbedingungen.

Die Fragenzeichen von KevinPhillip kann ich übrigens gar nicht deuten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tshikey (6. Januar 2013)

hi rpnfan,

ich fahre diese eigenbaulösung nun schon über 3.600 km, ohne kettenabwurf oder i-welcher anderer probleme u. kann's so nur empfehlen!





vorteil einer beweglichen lösung: das schlauchstück richtet sich nach der kette aus u. schleift daher viel  weniger, 
läuft vorwärts wie rückwärs gut, annähernd geräuschfrei u. kostet keine zusätzliche kraft. mit der richtigen länge 
des o-ringes mußte ich etwas experimentieren, darf nicht zu kurz oder lang sein, sonst schleift's gerade beim 
rückwärtstreten an den kettenblättern oder ist zu lang u. hällt die kette nicht optimal.

hier ein vid: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19737

 gruß, tshikey


----------



## Al_Borland (6. Januar 2013)

Ich kann von der Version 1 der C.Guide nur sagen, dass sie an meinem Bike extrem schnell verschlissen ist. Eine 50km-Regenfahrt, und ich konnte das Röhrchen bereits das erste Mal ein Stück weiter drehen, weil die Kette das Teil schon fast komplett durchgesägt hatte.
Grund dafür ist für mich klar: Das Röhrchen kann sich nur in eine Richtung bewegen und den Neigungswinkel nicht verändern.

Es kann auch Einbildung sein, aber ich habe das Gefühl gehabt, einen deutlichen Reibungswiderstand zu spüren. Daher liegt die C.Guide nun in der Grabbelkiste.


----------



## damage0099 (6. Januar 2013)

Wie lang hält der O-Ring?
Wie dick ist er? Ca. 3mm?




Tshikey schrieb:


> hi rpnfan,
> 
> ich fahre diese eigenbaulösung nun schon über 3.600 km, ohne kettenabwurf oder i-welcher anderer probleme u. kann's so nur empfehlen!
> 
> ...


----------



## kevinphillip (6. Januar 2013)

Einfach nur fahrradfahren


----------



## rpnfan (6. Januar 2013)

Tshikey schrieb:


> ich fahre diese eigenbaulösung nun schon über 3.600 km, *ohne kettenabwurf oder i-welcher anderer probleme* u. kann's so nur empfehlen!



Das klingt doch sehr gut.



Tshikey schrieb:


> vorteil einer beweglichen lösung: das schlauchstück richtet sich nach der kette aus u. schleift daher viel  weniger,
> läuft vorwärts wie rückwärs gut, annähernd geräuschfrei u. kostet keine zusätzliche kraft. mit der richtigen länge
> des o-ringes mußte ich etwas experimentieren, darf nicht zu kurz oder lang sein, sonst schleift's gerade beim
> rückwärtstreten an den kettenblättern oder ist zu lang u. hällt die kette nicht optimal.



Ich hab' mir gerade nochmal das Video mit dem 25m-Treppentest angesehen. Dort war ja die Kette vom kleinen Blatt runtergefallen. Allerdings war die cguide recht (zu?) weit hinten montiert. Generell sollte die Kette wohl sicherer auf den KB bleiben, je näher sie am KB dran ist -- natürlich mit genug Abstand wie von dir beschrieben.

Im Video ist in der Zeitlupe ab ca. 5 Min aber auch sehr gut zu sehen, dass die c/guide die Kette im Lauf der Abfahrt unheimlich nach links und rechts aufschaukelt. Die Beweglichkeit braucht die KeFü zwar zum Schalten, aber bei der Treppenabfahrtkommt mir die Beweglichkeit nachteilig vor, da die Kette bei der stakren Links/Rechts-Pendelbewegung dann "natürlich" vom kleinen KB fällt. Bei der Gummi-O-Ring-Befestigung wird sich die Kette wohl eher unregelmäßiger auf und ab- bewegen, und nicht so leicht in eine solch regelmäßige Querschwingung rein kommen. Auf dem Trail vielleicht nicht ganz so relevant, da die Wurzeln ja normalerweise nicht in fixen Abständen aus dem Boden raus 'ragen  Aber es gab ja durchaus Leute, bei denen die guide mit der Kurbel kollidiert ist, das passiert ja auch nur bei zu starkem seitlichen pendlen der cguide.

Ich tippe daher, dass deine Gummi-O-Ring-Guide bei der Treppe besser funktioniert hätte, da die Höhenbewegung der Kette ähnlich wie mit der c/guide begrenzt ist aber keine forcierte Seitwärtsbewegung dazu kommen dürfte? Ratterst Du manchmal lange Treppen runter?

Im Vergleich würde ich gern mal 'n ähnliches Video von der Syntace Kettenführung SCS Typ 2 sehen. Vermutlich dürfte das die Kette noch sicherer als die cguide oder Gummi-O-Guide halten, bei etwas höherem Widerstand, da sich die "Kettenlinie" nicht an den Gang anpassen kann?



Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich kann von der Version 1 der C.Guide nur sagen, dass sie an meinem Bike extrem schnell verschlissen ist. Eine 50km-Regenfahrt, und ich konnte das Röhrchen bereits das erste Mal ein Stück weiter drehen, weil die Kette das Teil schon fast komplett durchgesägt hatte.
> Grund dafür ist für mich klar: Das Röhrchen kann sich nur in eine Richtung bewegen und den Neigungswinkel nicht verändern.
> 
> Es kann auch Einbildung sein, aber ich habe das Gefühl gehabt, einen deutlichen Reibungswiderstand zu spüren. Daher liegt die C.Guide nun in der Grabbelkiste.



Ein gewisser Widerstand wird sicher dazu kommen. Wie groß der ist und ob er spürbar wird ist eine andere Frage. Fährst Du jetzt 'ne andere KeFü oder ohne? Du könntest auch mal probieren statt des Originalröhrchens 'n Stückchen Schlauch an die c/guide zu machen? Wäre interessant zu sehen, ob die schlechter läuft (durch höhere Reibung) oder evtl. besser (durch die leichte Flexiblität des Schlauchs)?


----------



## Felger (6. Januar 2013)

Kettenrohre aus dem Liegeradbereich sind super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (6. Januar 2013)

rpnfan schrieb:


> ... Ein gewisser Widerstand wird sicher dazu kommen. Wie groß der ist und ob er spürbar wird ist eine andere Frage. Fährst Du jetzt 'ne andere KeFü oder ohne? Du könntest auch mal probieren statt des Originalröhrchens 'n Stückchen Schlauch an die c/guide zu machen? Wäre interessant zu sehen, ob die schlechter läuft (durch höhere Reibung) oder evtl. besser (durch die leichte Flexiblität des Schlauchs)?


Ich bin die halbe Saison ohne C.Guide gefahren. Kette hat es mir auch ohne KeFü nicht mehr runtergeschmissen. 
Auf einen Test mit anderem Röhrchen würde ich es nächste Saison mal ankommen lassen. Bis dahin muss es aber auch warten, weil mein linker Daumen noch nicht so will, wie er der Umwerfer verlangt.


----------



## Tshikey (7. Januar 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wie lang hält der O-Ring?
> Wie dick ist er? Ca. 3mm?




jo, ca. 3mm, glaube genaues maß sind 2,8, kommt von einem freund der in einer pumpenfabrik arbeitet u. hällt jetzt auch 
schon über 3000 km. vorher war's einer von nem tacho, der hat auch über 2000 km gehalten. wahrscheinlich leiden sie etwas 
unter meiner dampfstrahler-behandlung nach matsches!   

@ rpnfan - klar fahr ich auch treppen, etwas geklapper ist dann noch, je nach dem auf welchem kb man fährt, die kette schlägt
auch etwas seitlich, merke sie dann manchmal am schuh anschlagen, ist aber nix wildes u. sicher bedeutend weniger als ohne 
"gardena-guide"!  

gerade die kumpels mit ungesicherten ketten klappern da merklich lauter runter. wenn man seitlich zuschaut, sieht man die kette 
dann auch öfter bis auf den boden / die treppe schlagen. ein wunder, dass sie bei den jungs nicht öfter abfällt.

  bastel dir mal schnell so ein ding u. probier es einfach!


 ... ach-ja: die kette brauchst du übrigens nicht zu öffnen, den schlauch einfach längs einschneiden, um die kette legen und mit 
klebeband umwickeln, befestigen, noch nix richtig fest ziehen, probieren, auf länge einstellen, dann alles fixen - feddisch!


----------



## rpnfan (12. Januar 2013)

@ Tshikey

Gartenschlauch hab' ich mangels selbigem nicht. Aber ich werd' sobald mein nächster Kettenwechsel fällig ist mal die Variante mit Gummi und mit der c/guide vergleichen. Es könnte sein, dass die c/guide 'n Tick besser funktioniert, da sie auch das Hochschlagen der Kette (etwas) verhindert -- oder eben die Gummivariante doch besser ist, wenn die Kette nicht ins Schwenken kommt... Vermutlich gehen beide Lösungen recht gut.  Beide hat wohl noch keiner verglichen... :-o


----------



## bansaiman (23. April 2013)

Aus welchem Plastik besteht eigentlich das Röhrchend er C GUide?
Will Ersatz haben und nicht die 10 für ein einziges ausgeben, aber eben nicht irgendein Röhrchen nehmen.
Es geht mir darum den Geräuschpegel weiterhin so gering zu halten ;-)


----------



## LuisWoo (24. April 2013)

Die Kettenführung von Bionicon hat mich auf die Idee gebracht, das Prinzip vom Schlauch auf eine Schaltrolle zu übertragen. Die Rolle ist schwimmend gelagert und folgt der Kette vom kleinen bis rauf zum grossen Kettenblatt.
Somit ist ein problemloses Schalten auf Dreifachkurbeln möglich.
Absolut keine Reibung, die Kette läuft wie gewohnt.
Auch nach mehreren Testfahrten durch die nassen und schlammigen Wälder funktioniert es bestens! Wobei das System bei extremer Verschmutzung sicher an seine Grenzen kommen kann. 



 

 



Als Basis diente der Käfig einer alten Manitou-Kettenführung (vom 95er DH)


----------



## kevinphillip (25. April 2013)

Schöne kefü ...! Und nicht zu groß.....


----------



## slowbeat (27. April 2013)

LuisWoo schrieb:


> Als Basis diente der Käfig einer alten Manitou-Kettenführung (vom 95er DH)


pass auf beim rückwärtstreten, allein beim rückwärtsschieben hab ich den umwerferkäfig von meiner ute mindestens viermal verbogen mit flexiblerer Rolle: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ich bau mir nun noch ne g-junkies dreist dran. 
Ans Stadtrad und das nicht ohne Grund!


----------



## LuisWoo (28. April 2013)

slowbeat schrieb:


> pass auf beim rückwärtstreten, allein beim rückwärtsschieben hab ich den umwerferkäfig von meiner ute mindestens viermal verbogen mit flexiblerer Rolle:
> ich bau mir nun noch ne g-junkies dreist dran.
> Ans Stadtrad und das nicht ohne Grund!



Aha? 
Kommt drauf an was mit "flexibler Rolle" gemeint ist. 
Was vorwärts funktioniert funktioniert auch rückwärts... 
ich trete vorwärts, leer, rückwärts, usw in allen Lebenslagen und es hakt nichts. 
Das von dir verbaute Teil hatte ich auch schon auf dem Schirm, aber letztlich war für mich damit keine sinnvolle Rahmenanbindung möglich. 
Bei meiner Lösung wird der Kettenlauf in keiner Weise gestört. Da läuft alles wie gewohnt. Ich fahre jetzt schon das ganze Schmuddelwetterfrühjahr und habe keinerlei Probleme damit. Im Gegenteil! Da ich ein 20er Mountaingoat als kleines Kettenblatt verbaut habe gibt mir die Führung sogar mehr Sicherheit beim Schalten über alle drei Kettenblätter vorne


----------



## slowbeat (28. April 2013)

pass einfach auf beim rückwärtsschieben, ok?

ich schreibs nicht ohne grund, beim rückwärtstreten hatte ich auch noch kein problem auf über 8tkm. ich hab bereits eine rolle totgefahren, irgendwann ist das gleitlager abgenutzt und die rolle zerfällt in ihre einzelteile.


----------



## LuisWoo (28. April 2013)

slowbeat schrieb:


> pass einfach auf beim rückwärtsschieben, ok?
> 
> ich schreibs nicht ohne grund, beim rückwärtstreten hatte ich auch noch kein problem auf über 8tkm. ich hab bereits eine rolle totgefahren, irgendwann ist das gleitlager abgenutzt und die rolle zerfällt in ihre einzelteile.




8000km ist ja schon mal ein Spitzenwert!

Hab jetzt mein Bike extra rückwärts durch die Kellergänge hier im Block geschoben (zum Glück hat mich niemand gesehen )
-in verschiedenen Ketten/Gangpositionen. 
Ist aber nichts passiert!
Trotzdem werd ich in Zukunft drauf acht geben.

Auf jeden Fall danke für den Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodobiker13 (10. Mai 2013)

Moin zusammen
könnte mir jemand ganz kurz übersichtlich die Gründe für den Preisunterschied zwischen der Bionicon c-guide v.01/02. erklären? 25 unterschied sind ja schon ordentlich also mir fällt jetzt spontan nur auf dass die v 02 deutlich geiler aussieht und das röllchen für die kette drehbar gelagert ist. wär schon wenn mich da jemand aufklären könnte


----------



## Lindsch (14. Mai 2013)

Die größten Unterschiede hast du meine ich schon genannt. Außerdem ist  die v.02 standardmäßig auch an Räder montierbar, deren Schaltzug nicht  unter der Kettenstrebe läuft. Sie ist etwas schwerer als die v.01 und  montierbar ohne dass man Kette oder Schaltzug abbauen muss. Dadurch dass  das Röhrchen nicht rund ist, sondern an den beanspruchten Stellen etwas  aufgedickt ist, sollte sie auch etwas länger halten. (Umdrehen kann man  es auch) Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## bodobiker13 (14. Mai 2013)

Lindsch schrieb:


> Die größten Unterschiede hast du meine ich schon genannt. Außerdem ist  die v.02 standardmäßig auch an Räder montierbar, deren Schaltzug nicht  unter der Kettenstrebe läuft. Sie ist etwas schwerer als die v.01 und  montierbar ohne dass man Kette oder Schaltzug abbauen muss. Dadurch dass  das Röhrchen nicht rund ist, sondern an den beanspruchten Stellen etwas  aufgedickt ist, sollte sie auch etwas länger halten. (Umdrehen kann man  es auch) Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.



Konntest du vielen dank ja ich hab mich im Thread hier auch schon umgesehen und ich würde aktuell eher fast schon zu nem Eigenbau als der v01 tendieren da die ja relativ laut und verschleissanfällig sei. Und die v02 ist meiner meinung nach extrem teuer für den materialaufwand


----------



## the snakebite (6. Juni 2013)

Auch ich fahre nun mit der Bionicon C.Guide 2.
Ok ich habe Sie gerade angebaut.
Gibt es denn einen Abstand zwischen Guide und Kettenblatt, welcher sich am besten fahren lässt?
Im Assembly Video wird ja von >60mm gesprochen. Bei mir sind es z.Z. 100mm. Ist das zu viel?
Ich habe am Montageständer festgestellt, dass gerade die Extremen und auch der leichteste Gang nicht einwandfrei laufen. Bedeutet dass die Kette nicht richtig am, sondern eher neben dem untersten Schaltröllchen läuft. Hierzu ist zu sagen, dass ich die F26 Alu Schaltröllchen mit Keramiklager verbaut habe.
Ich würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen


----------



## rpnfan (9. Juni 2013)

bodobiker13 schrieb:


> Konntest du vielen dank ja ich hab mich im Thread hier auch schon umgesehen und ich würde aktuell eher fast schon zu nem Eigenbau als der v01 tendieren da die ja relativ laut und verschleissanfällig sei. Und die v02 ist meiner meinung nach extrem teuer für den materialaufwand



Ich hab' 'ne V01 und bin überrascht, dass die CGuide nicht generell als Fehlkonstruktion oder wenigstens als stark verbesserungsfähig bewertet wird. Ich finde die CGuide nicht nur zu teuer, sondern vor allem von der Funktion her mangelhaft...



the snakebite schrieb:


> Auch ich fahre nun mit der Bionicon C.Guide 2.
> Gibt es denn einen Abstand zwischen Guide und Kettenblatt, welcher sich am besten fahren lässt?
> Im Assembly Video wird ja von >60mm gesprochen. Bei mir sind es z.Z. 100mm. Ist das zu viel?
> Ich habe am Montageständer festgestellt, dass gerade die Extremen und auch der leichteste Gang nicht einwandfrei laufen. Bedeutet dass die Kette nicht richtig am, sondern eher neben dem untersten Schaltröllchen läuft



... bei mir ist das mit der V01 genau das gleiche Problem. Wenn man die CGuide V01 gemäß Herstellerempfehlung verbaut, so läuft bei mir bei groß / groß (10-fach mit 2-fach SLX + Bash) die Kette viel zu schräg auf's Schaltröllchen und rattert stark. Selbst bei dem zweitgrößten Ritzel wird die Kette noch viel zu schräg auf die Röllchen gezwungen. Ich hab' daher mal geschaut und festgestellt, dass die Kette ohne CGuide bei groß / groß schon relativ schräg vom Kettenblatt nach hinten laufen muss bzw. auch kann und dadurch noch brauchbar im Winkel auf das Schaltröllchen auftrifft. Wenn ich jedoch die CGuide montiert habe, so läuft die Kette vom Kettenblatt noch ziemlich gerade zur CGuide und aus der CGuide heraus muss die Kette dann deutlich schräger herauslaufen, um noch auf's Schaltröllchen zu kommen. Dadurch kommt es dann zum beschriebenen "klackern" bzw. extrem ungünstigen Lauf der Kette.

Wenn man sich mal die nötigen Winkel (von KB zum Schaltröllchen) der Kette betrachtet, die ohne CGuide realisiert werden, so wird (zumindest bei der Geo meines Rads) sehr schnell klar, dass eine Kettenführung auf keinen Fall die Kette parallel zur Kettenstrebe zwingen darf, sondern dass die KeFü nicht nur seitlich hin- und herschwingen, sondern auch drehbar in Bezug auf die Fahrtrichtung sein muss. Dies ist aber weder bei der V01 noch der V02 der Fall.

Da ich ja nun die V01 schon hatte, habe ich etwas mit dem Röhrchen der V01 experimentiert und extrem simpel mit Hilfe von drei Kabelbindern befestigt:









Dabei habe ich die KeFü etwas tiefer als bei der originalen Befestigung angebracht, da ich die Kette nicht zu stark nach oben zwingen wollte. Die KeFü soll ja nur das größte nach "Unten-Ausschlagen" der Kette verhindern, damit diese auf den KB bleibt. Vor allem bleibt aber mit der simplen Befestigung über die Kabelbinder die seitliche Beweglichkeit der Kette erhalten! So rattert die Kette nun nicht mehr stärker als ohne KeFü auf den Schaltröllchen. Und auch im bisherigen Einsatz ist mir seit dieser Lösung die Kette noch nicht vom KB gesprungen, während dies sonst bei schnelleren "wurzeligen" Abfahrten schon manchmal der Fall war. Bin jetzt noch nicht soooo viel mit der Simpel-KeFü gefahren, dass ich jetzt meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen würde, dass die jetzige Höhe der KeFü schon die optimale ist, aber es funktioniert soweit auf jeden Fall schon gut und im Gegensatz zur Original-Montage überhaupt mit vernünftigen Winkeln für die Kette zu den Röllchen hin. Das Röhrchen habe ich nach etwas testen eher vorn mit den Kabelbindern befestigt, da so die Kette am ruhigsten läuft.

Mein Fazit sieht bisher so aus, dass ich denke, dass eine einfach Selbstbaulösung (siehe mein Post mit den Sammlungen der meiner Meinung nach interessanten Ansätze) nicht nur billiger, sondern vor allem technisch besser als die CGuide funktioniert. Ich hatte übrigens zuerst statt des Kabelbinders einen O-Ring getestet, aber mir scheint die Lösung mit Kabelbinder zum einen besser, da es etwas sicherer führt und vor allem war der von mir verwendete O-Ring nach kurzer Zeit (noch beim Testen im Radständer) gerissen. Wenn mein V01-Röhrchen "durch" ist, werde ich die Variante mit Gartenschlauch oder evtl. auch 'nem Rohrstück von einer Liegerad-KeFü testen. Die Variante Gartenschlauch hätte den Vorteil auch noch leicht montierbar zu sein, wenn man den Schlauch oben aufschlitzt. 

Zum Befestigungspunkt: Bei mir passt es ganz gut mit der Halterung für das Schaltkabel. Bionicon empfiehlt:

Bei dem Befestigungspunkt der c.guide richtet es sich vor allem um die Zugverlegung, läuft diese exakt gerade unter der Kette, dann kann die c.guide auch weiter vorne befestigt werden, aber meist macht die Zugführung eine kleine Richtungsänderung Richtung Tretlager. Dann muss sie weiter nach hinten, da sonst die Kette nicht gerade durch das Röllchen läuft und zu viel Reibung hat und damit zu schnellen Verschleiss aufweist.

 Das ändert aber leider ja nur wenig an dem generellen Problem, dass die Kette bei den groß / groß-Kombis zu schräg aus der Kefü raus laufen muss.

Mich würde interessieren, ob / warum andere keine Probleme mit der V1 oder V2 bei Nutzung der Kombis groß /groß feststellen? Und vor allem fände ich klasse, wenn noch mehr hier sich systematisch Gedanken zur technisch besten KeFü machen und ggf. mal mehr als eine Selbstbau-KeFü austesten, damit man mal schaut, was insgesamt am besten funktioniert und ob es noch besser als mit meiner jetzigen Lösung geht. Aussehen ist bei mir übrigens zweit- oder drittrangig. Ich fahre mit dem Rad und stell' es mir nicht zum begucken hin... 

P.S.: Die "Chainsuck-Spuren" auf dem Foto stammen übrigens noch von den  Zeiten mit 3-fach KB und ohne jegliche KeFü. Seit 2-fach 36/22-KB hatte  ich da null Probleme.


----------



## Al_Borland (9. Juni 2013)

Gute Idee. Kleiner Tipp noch: Die weißen Kabelbinder gegen schwarze tauschen. Die sind uv-stabil und brechen nicht (so schnell wie weiße).


----------



## mäxx__ (10. Juni 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Gute Idee. Kleiner Tipp noch: Die weißen Kabelbinder gegen schwarze tauschen. Die sind uv-stabil und brechen nicht (so schnell wie weiße).


----------



## koenig_hirsch (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

gestern war Murmeltiertag - nach einem knappen Jahr Freude über weniger Kettengeschepper hat die Kurbel nun den zweiten C.Guide gefressen. Trotz Dritter-Kabelbinder-als-Anschlag-Pipapo. Ein Schmarrn ist das...

Bin gespannt, was Bionicon sagt - habe die alte Support-Mail von damals mal wiederbelebt.

Sport frei - K_H

Edit sagt noch Entschuldigung für das schlechte Bild. Handykamera bei schlechtem Licht im Wald eben...


----------



## sPiediNet (14. Juni 2013)

Es soll Fahrer geben, bei denen hält nicht mal das ganze Bike ein Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphael87 (20. Juni 2013)

Hey hab mal ne frage.

Zu meiner sram 1015 kette was für schaltrollen passen da? Worauf muss man dabei achten? Ich bin gerade dabei eine kefü zu Entwerfern mit solch einer Rolle 

Was bedeutet überhaupt 10fach bei der Kette?


----------



## 4mate (20. Juni 2013)

Das: Kette ist für 10fach Schaltung - Kassette mit 10 Ritzeln, 10 Gangstufen am Shifter - geeignet


----------



## koenig_hirsch (24. Juni 2013)

koenig_hirsch schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> gestern war Murmeltiertag - nach einem knappen Jahr Freude über weniger Kettengeschepper hat die Kurbel nun den zweiten C.Guide gefressen. Trotz Dritter-Kabelbinder-als-Anschlag-Pipapo. Ein Schmarrn ist das...
> 
> ...



Update: Der Bionicon-Support hat auf meine Mail zunächst sehr zügig geantwortet. Fazit: sowas käme praktisch nie vor, wäre bei mir wohl eine ungünstige Kombination aus breitem Hinterbau und schmal bauender Kurbel (Chameleon + Atlas AM). Crash Replacement für 20 zzgl. Versand wurde wieder angeboten, worauf hin ich mich erkündigte, ob ich den neuen denn mit dem auf der Eurobike 2012(!) angekündigten "Massive Mount" haben könnte. Daraufhin keine weitere Reaktion mehr - auch auf erneute Nachfrage nach ein paar Tagen. Großes Kino, Bionicon. Kopf-in-den-Sand hat schon immer prima funktioniert, wenn's mal unangenehm wird.


----------



## bionicon (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo Koenig hirsch,

ich werde gleich mal nachfragen, warum dir nicht gleich auf die zweite Mail geantwortet wurde (schreib mir doch bitte ein PM mit deinem echten Namen oder deiner e-mail Adresse, damit ich weiss nach welcher Mail ich suchen muss) . Es kann passiern, dass einzelne Mitarbeiter auch mal ein zwei Tage frei nehmen um die wenigen Somnnentage dieses Jahr zum Biken zu nutzten.

Am schnellsten bekommt man Antwort wenn man beim Service anruft unter der: 08022 660 298

Der Massive Mount ist leider noch nicht verfügbar, kommt aber demnächst.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## koenig_hirsch (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo Clemens, PM ist unterwegs!

Sport frei - K_H


----------



## bikeboy2013 (3. August 2013)

hier habe au mal eine gemacht aus einer tektro Bremssattel Halterung und einem stück plastik und einem altern dmr griff ist Einwand frei perfekt und billig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (4. August 2013)

was ein Murx


----------



## Al_Borland (4. August 2013)

Ich würde als Ferndiagnose sagen, dass dir der Gummi in kürzester Zeit durchgesägt sein wird.


----------



## bikeboy2013 (4. August 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich würde als Ferndiagnose sagen, dass dir der Gummi in kürzester Zeit durchgesägt sein wird.



ne inen is noch Plastik  also ein Plastik rohr


----------



## Al_Borland (4. August 2013)

Wie dick mag das sein..?


----------



## bikeboy2013 (4. August 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Wie dick mag das sein..?



2 mm etwa


----------



## Al_Borland (4. August 2013)

Naja, dann berichte mal, wie lange das hält.


----------



## bikeboy2013 (4. August 2013)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Naja, dann berichte mal, wie lange das hält.



jo werde ich machen ich guck mal ob ich noch irgendwo ein altern schlauch auftreiben kann


----------



## Schnapsi (5. August 2013)

Ich werde nie verstehen warum man sich etwas so hässliches ans Bike schraubt wenn es so schicke und verhältnissmässig günstige Fertiglösungen gibt 

Ich bin nach wie vor hochzufrieden mit meiner Bionicon aus erster Serie und würde sie nie mehr hergeben. Die Führung hat an meinem Bike definitiv keine leichte Aufgabe: KB's: 20, 32, 44 und hinten 11-36, also riesige Bandbreite. Dazu kommt, dass ich wirklich jeden Gang schalte. 180mm Federweg hinten macht das ganze auch nicht besser.

Mir ist die Kette bis dato nie mehr runtergefallen auch wenn es gescheppert hat ohne Ende oder der Federweg komplett genutzt wurde. Auch lange Treppen waren ihr bis jetzt total egal. Nicht im Normaleinsatz und auch nicht im Bikepark. Vorher war das bei jeder Ausfahrt x-mal der Fall. 

Ich behaupte daher nach wie vor: Wenn das Ding kaputt geht oder seinen Zweck nicht erfüllt, ist in der Regel der falsche Einbau Schuld. Hauptverdächtiger die zu kurze Kette weil man die Führung nicht von Anfang an berücksichtigt hat oder falsche Position.

Kleine Einschränkung: Ich habe von Anfang an in der mitte nen Kabelbinder hingemacht, weil ich dem Ding sonst keine lange Überlebensdauer gegeben hätte.


----------



## bikeboy2013 (5. August 2013)

Schnapsi schrieb:


> Ich werde nie verstehen warum man sich etwas so hässliches ans Bike schraubt wenn es so schicke und verhältnissmässig günstige Fertiglösungen gibt
> 
> Ich bin nach wie vor hochzufrieden mit meiner Bionicon aus erster Serie und würde sie nie mehr hergeben. Die Führung hat an meinem Bike definitiv keine leichte Aufgabe: KB's: 20, 32, 44 und hinten 11-36, also riesige Bandbreite. Dazu kommt, dass ich wirklich jeden Gang schalte. 180mm Federweg hinten macht das ganze auch nicht besser.
> 
> ...



ich habe meine au nur für paar wochen drann bis meine bionicon kommt


----------



## wildkater (5. August 2013)

Also ich fahr die 2. Version der Bionicon-Kettenführung seit ca. 1.000km ohne die Rolle auch nur umzudrehen 
Da klappert nix mehr, wenns mal wieder ruppig wird.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden.

Allerdings auch am Schaltzug unter der Strebe befestigt - da scheint es die wenigsten Problems zu geben.
Allerdings muss ich einschränken, dass ich eher unter trockenen Bedingungen gefahren bin und schmirgelnde Sand-/Schlammschlachten die Ausnahme waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpnfan (7. August 2013)

Mmh, hier scheinen Postings von mir gelöscht... !?



wildkater schrieb:


> Also ich fahr die 2. Version der Bionicon-Kettenführung seit ca. 1.000km ohne die Rolle auch nur umzudrehen
> Da klappert nix mehr, wenns mal wieder ruppig wird.
> Ich bin sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Allerdings auch am Schaltzug unter der Strebe befestigt - da scheint es die wenigsten Problems zu geben.



Bin ich (fast) der einzige bei dem bei groß / groß oder groß / zweitgrößtes Ritzel die Kette sehr stark im Schaltwerk auf dem Röllchen klappert, da die Kette durch die CGuide zu schräg auf das Schaltwerk gezwungen wird? Wenn meine Probleme en Montageproblem sein sollte, dann wäre es super wenn jemand von Bionicon des Rätsels Lösung erklärt. Ich sehe aber keinen Unterschied zu meiner Montagepositon, wenn die KeFü etwa auf Höhe des Reifens montiert ist.


----------



## 4mate (8. August 2013)

Kreuzgang vermeiden


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (8. August 2013)

rpnfan schrieb:


> Bin ich (fast) der einzige bei dem bei groß / groß oder groß / zweitgrößtes Ritzel die Kette sehr stark im Schaltwerk auf dem Röllchen klappert, da die Kette durch die CGuide zu schräg auf das Schaltwerk gezwungen wird?



Genau so ein schalten sollte man tunlichst vermeiden


----------



## rpnfan (8. August 2013)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Genau so ein schalten sollte man tunlichst vermeiden



Mein "groß / groß" ist bei 'nem zweifach-KB mit Bash nichts anderes als "mittel / groß" bei 'ner 3-fach Kombi. Und die sollte schon schaltbar sein. [1] Sicher ist die Kette da relativ schräg, aber es geht noch brauchbar -- ohne CGuide. Mit der KeFü geht's dann leider nicht mehr. Das ist mein Punkt. Und mich interessiert, ob da sonst keiner Probleme hat. Dann könnte es tatsächlich ein Befestigungsproblem sein. Allerdings kann ich mir das weniger vorstellen.

[1] Ich find', dass 'ne 10-fach Schaltung gerade dadurch interessant wird, dass man gelegentlich auch mal 'ne 1:1 Übersetzung fahren kann ohne das KB wechseln zu müssen (36/22 auf 11/36)


----------



## aibeekey (8. August 2013)

rpnfan schrieb:


> Sicher ist die Kette da relativ schräg, aber es geht noch brauchbar -- ohne CGuide. Mit der KeFü geht's dann leider nicht mehr. Das ist mein Punkt. Und mich interessiert, ob da sonst keiner Probleme hat. Dann könnte es tatsächlich ein Befestigungsproblem sein. Allerdings kann ich mir das weniger vorstellen.



geht bei mir ohne probleme. so wie jede andere kombi auch

hussefelt 2 fach mit bash 22/36
9-fach x7 11-34
c-guide v2
canyon torque es 2009


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (9. August 2013)

Okay. Ich bin von einer dreifach kurbel ausgegangen. Für zweifach gibt es doch genug andere KeFüs als den C'Guide.


----------



## koenig_hirsch (9. August 2013)

bionicon schrieb:


> Der Massive Mount ist leider noch nicht verfügbar, kommt aber demnächst.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Clemens



DARAUF würde ich gern zurückkommen: wie steht es denn nun um den sagenumwobenen Massive Mount? Wird das noch was in dieser Saison?

Sport frei - K_H


----------



## XmuhX (13. August 2013)

Also ich bin ebenfalls begeistert von der V2. Rennt seit letztem Jahr und hab se mir auch fürs neue Bike bestellt! 

Bisher hat sich die Kette nach ca 2000km schon etwas in die Führungshülse gefräst, was der Funktion aber nichts ausmacht. Wie schon erwähnt wurde, Kreuzgang vermeiden, dann läuft sie schön ruhig. Vorausgesetzt die C-Guide ist bei ner 3-fach Kurbel mittig ausgerichtet!


----------



## rpnfan (13. August 2013)

wildkater schrieb:


> Also ich fahr die 2. Version der Bionicon-Kettenführung seit ca. 1.000km ohne die Rolle auch nur umzudrehen
> Da klappert nix mehr, wenns mal wieder ruppig wird.
> Ich bin sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Allerdings auch am Schaltzug unter der Strebe befestigt - da scheint es die wenigsten Problems zu geben.





XmuhX schrieb:


> Also ich bin ebenfalls begeistert von der V2. [...]
> Wie schon erwähnt wurde, Kreuzgang vermeiden, dann läuft sie schön ruhig. Vorausgesetzt die C-Guide ist bei ner 3-fach Kurbel mittig ausgerichtet!



Mmh, dann könnte es sein, dass bei der V2 seitlich mehr Spiel ist, als bei der V1, denn ich hab' ja mit der V1 die Probleme. 
@ XmuhX: Fährst Du auch mittleres KB + größtes Ritzel ohne Probleme? Das war ja die Kombi, die bei mir gar nicht sinnvoll "geht" (auch noch beim zweitgrößten Ritzel eigentlich nicht mehr guten Gewissens nutzbar).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XmuhX (14. August 2013)

> @ XmuhX: Fährst Du auch mittleres KB + größtes Ritzel ohne Probleme? Das  war ja die Kombi, die bei mir gar nicht sinnvoll "geht" (auch noch beim  zweitgrößten Ritzel eigentlich nicht mehr guten Gewissens nutzbar).



Also meiner Meinung nach ist die V2 flexibler und auch besser im Material. Mittig ausgerichtet passt sie sich dem jeweiligen Kettenblatt vorne gut an. Das kann aber auch von der verbauten Kettenstrebe abhängen, an der diese befestigt wird.

Wie schon geschrieben wurde, sollte Kreuzgang vermieden werden! Das gilt auch für mittleres KB vorne und gleichzeitig größtes oder kleinstes KB hinten.
Ich schalte aber auch so, da ich vorne sogut wie immer auf dem mittleren bin. 
Geräusche gibts immer wo Reibung entsteht, aber man hört das Ding sogut wie garnicht.
Wenn es ruppig wird schalte ich meist vorne und hinten aufs größte KB, um die Kettenspannung zu erhöhen und dann schlägt auch sogut wie nichts mehr. Rattergeräusche beim fahren in dieser extremen Übersetzung sind völlig klar, aber für n kurzen Antritt kann man das zumindest verkraften.
Da habe ich schon Mitfahrer mit anderen Konstruktionen gehabt wo es lauter war!


----------



## theedee (21. August 2013)

Die v2 ist schon eine tolle Sache (wenn auch krass teuer für das winzige Teil). Leider hängt sie bei meinem Radon ein bisschen schief rum weil ich eine S-förmige Kettenstrebe habe. Das sieht dann nicht allzu toll aus, aber es funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Deleted 112231 (20. September 2013)

Meine Variante der Lowbudget Alternative:







Funktioniert sehr gut, wiegt deutlich weniger und ist leiser als der Boxguide vorher.

Plastik aus einer alten Rolle Schlauchreifenklebeband, ein zusätzlicher Kabelbinder und ein paar CM Isoliertape reichen. :-D


----------



## XmuhX (20. September 2013)

Das ist dann die McGyver-KeFü!


----------



## fasj (26. September 2013)

Die orginal 2014 Variante sieht nett aus. Weiß jemand wann die zu Verfügung steht.
Soll ja günstiger sein....
Auf der BIONICON Homepage findet man nix.

fasj


----------



## koenig_hirsch (1. Oktober 2013)

...der C.Guide eco soll ab Oktober verfügbar sein und 27,50 kosten. Siehe hier (Nachbarthread): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10914209&postcount=256

Den C.Guide V2 gibts übrigens weiterhin.

Sport frei - K_H


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XmuhX (1. Oktober 2013)

Aha, so ne Art flexibles Gummi?!
Nee, da gefaellt die V2 besser.


----------



## damage0099 (3. Oktober 2013)

Link ist tot...


----------



## 4mate (3. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir nicht              #*256*


----------



## fasj (3. Oktober 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht              #*256*



Ist etwas billiger, aber wenn verschließen komplett auszutauschen, so sehe ich es auf dem Bild. 

fasj


----------



## Bumble (9. November 2013)

koenig_hirsch schrieb:


> ...der C.Guide eco soll ab Oktober verfügbar sein und 27,50 kosten. Siehe hier (Nachbarthread): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10914209&postcount=256



Da wir bereits November haben und ich das Teil nirgends finden kann, mal ne Frage an die Experten: Wo und wann gibts die Eco zu kaufen ? Danke.


----------



## dorfmann (9. November 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da wir bereits November haben und ich das Teil nirgends finden kann, mal ne Frage an die Experten: Wo und wann gibts die Eco zu kaufen ? Danke.



halte da auch schon länger die Augen auf und würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## Bumble (12. November 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da wir bereits November haben und ich das Teil nirgends finden kann, mal ne Frage an die Experten: Wo und wann gibts die Eco zu kaufen ? Danke.



Wir sind doch hier im Bionicon Forum und selbst der Hersteller kann oder mag dazu nix sagen ? Bissl seltsam find ich das ja jetzt schon.


----------



## bonzoo (13. November 2013)

@Bumble Ruf am besten kurz bei Bionicon durch. Der Kontakt über Telefon funktioniert deutlich besser, als über das Forum und E-Mail


----------



## darkrider23 (13. November 2013)

Gibt es einen grund, warum sich bei mir das kunstoffröhrchen nicht zusammenklipsen lässt, wie das in der anleitung beschrieben ist? kann das ding zwar zusammenstecken, aber einrasten tut nichts. Erst mit Sekundenkleber konnte ich das Teil zum Halten zwingen...


----------



## theedee (13. November 2013)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen grund, warum sich bei mir das kunstoffröhrchen nicht zusammenklipsen lässt, wie das in der anleitung beschrieben ist? kann das ding zwar zusammenstecken, aber einrasten tut nichts. Erst mit Sekundenkleber konnte ich das Teil zum Halten zwingen...



Also wenn wir von der v2 reden: Da soll nichts einrasten. Du steckst die beiden Plastikhälften zusammen und diese werden dann von den beiden Metallhälften zusammengeklemmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkrider23 (13. November 2013)

komisch...warum nennen die das dann zusammenclipsen und warum lässt sich das ding überhaupt auseinander nehmen?!


----------



## theedee (13. November 2013)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> komisch...warum nennen die das dann zusammenclipsen und warum lässt sich das ding überhaupt auseinander nehmen?!



Das lässt sich auseinandernehmen damit man das Kabel dazwischen stecken kann


----------



## bionicon (13. November 2013)

bie der V2 rastet nichts ein! Zusammenkleben würde ich das Röhrchen nicht, dann musst du, wenn es umdrehen möchtest (weil eine Seite durchgescheuert ist) die Kette öffnen. Das ist also auch der Grund warum man es auserinander nehmen kann.
Bei der eco sind wir bald soweit. Ich bingerade dabei die letzten Änderungen an dem Design der Verpackung vorzunehmen.
Leider hat es sich alles ein bisschen länger hin gezogen, weil wir noch Kleinigkeiten optimiert haben. Auch die Samples haben super funktioniert, aber um die Kettenspannung noch ein wenig zu erhöhen haben wir sie noch ein bisschen kürzer gemacht.
Also 1-2 Monate Verspätung (und das auch noch im Winter) sind für eine Optimierung doch zu verkraften, oder?

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## darkrider23 (13. November 2013)

Hört sich super an Clemens!
Danke für die Infos...hab´s wohl irgendwie verpeilt.
Ich dachte das kleine Röhrchen wäre für Montage am Zug, das große Röhrchen für 
die Montage ohne Zug. Außerdem kann ich die Führung doch weiterhin ohne Kettenöffnung abbauen, selbst wenn das Röhrchen zusammengeklebt ist...


----------



## SofusCorn (10. Dezember 2013)

So siehts bei mir aus. Besteht aus einem Stück Klarsicht-Gewebeschlauch (der war gerade zur Hand), Kabelbindern und einem O-Ring. Der Schlauch ist oben aufgeschnitten, so dass man ihn ohne Umbau direkt um die Kette legen konnte. Das schlampig angebrachte schwarze Isolierband dient nur der Optik.
Diese Konstruktion macht fast keine Geräusche.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe meine Kettenführung im Sommer montiert und seitdem "vergessen".
Nur wenn ich die Kette öle/wachse fällt sie mir wieder ein, als der ideale Ort zur
Applikation des Schmiermittels. Einfach ins Röhrchen sprayen, während man die
Kurbel dreht. Dann kommt nichts auf die Bremsscheiben und die Kette ist von
allen Seiten sehr gut versorgt.


----------



## filiale (1. Februar 2014)

Bevor ich mir eine teure Bio zulege, habe ich mir mal auf die schnelle etwas gebastelt. Gartenschlauch mit Schrumpfschlauch für die Kette und ein Plastikröhrchen als Abstandhalter, ebenfalls mit Schrumpfschlauch überzogen.

Wenn das nicht klappt, besorge ich mir das Bio Original in V2.


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Februar 2014)

Mal ne andere Frage: Was hat es mit dieser Exustar C-Guide auf sich? Sieht genauso aus wie die Bionicon, ist nur komplett aus Plastik.


----------



## slowbeat (2. Februar 2014)

Sieht mir nach einem Lizenznachbau aus, ansonsten dürften die nicht den Namen verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (2. Februar 2014)

Es ist ja sogar 1:1 das Logo verwendet worden. Daher meine Frage.

Hier noch ein Link für die Suchfaulen: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a115546/kettenfuehrung-c-guide.html


----------



## 4mate (2. Februar 2014)

Mein Link ist besser  

http://cycling.exustar.com/index.php/en/products/2011-11-17-16-33-44/menu-examples/chain-guide


----------



## filiale (2. Februar 2014)

...je nachdem ob Du die Schaltzugvariante benötigst weil der unter der Kettenstrebe lang läuft oder Du einen innenverlaufenden Schaltzug hast, brauchst Du den einen oder den anderen.


----------



## Hillcruiser (16. Februar 2014)

Bei mir ist jetzt das Röhrchen der v.01 fertig.
Hat jemand ne Alternative zum originalen Ersatz?


----------



## saturno (16. Februar 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Sieht mir nach einem Lizenznachbau aus, ansonsten dürften die nicht den Namen verwenden.



fragt sich nur, wer die Lizenz nutzen darf...........exustar als hersteller oder bionicon



den 2010 auf der eurobike hat exustar die eccg-10 vorgestellt und den award gewonnen:

Description
EUROBIKE AWARD 2010
Shiftable with 2 or 3 chainrings
Compatible with every bike who’s cable routing is Mounted nonstop underneath the chain stay Guide tube is replaceable

vielleicht hat bionicon die rechte für den vertrieb bekommen.........


aber dazu kann bioncion sicherlich besser auskunft geben.


----------



## slowbeat (16. Februar 2014)

Da verdrehst Du aber was.

Bionicon hat 2010 die Kettenführung vorgestellt und den Preis bekommen.

Die haben auch die Rechte am Produkt.
Vermutlich haben sie Exustar (ob die nun Hersteller oder ein Distributor sin weiß ich nicht) eine Lizenz für einen gewissen Markt (Spekulation: asiatischer Raum) verkauft. Im europäischen und (nord?)amerikanischen Raum verkauft Bionicon dafür exklusiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (16. Februar 2014)

gebe nur das wieder, was exustar auf seiner seite stehen hat. wer nun die rechte am produkt hat, das müsste bionicon preisgeben.


http://cycling.exustar.com/index.ph...4/menu-examples/chain-guide/e-ccg10-20-detail


----------



## Al_Borland (16. Februar 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> ... Im europäischen und (nord?)amerikanischen Raum verkauft Bionicon dafür exklusiv.


Naja, wenn ich bike-discount mal zum europäischen Raum zähle, dann ist die These schon mal widerlegt.


----------



## Bumble (17. Februar 2014)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> Bei mir ist jetzt das Röhrchen der v.01 fertig.
> Hat jemand ne Alternative zum originalen Ersatz?


Warste mit dem Original nicht zufrieden oder isses dir zu teuer ?

http://r2-bike.com/Bionicon-c-guide-v01-replacement-kit


----------



## Hillcruiser (18. Februar 2014)

Fahre das Röhrchen jetzt ca. 4 Monate und es ist auf der einen Seite fast bis zur Hälfte durch... 
Wollte eigentlich nicht 2 Röhrchen pro Jahr verschleißen, daher die Frage


----------



## slowbeat (18. Februar 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich bike-discount mal zum europäischen Raum zähle, dann ist die These schon mal widerlegt.


Interessant, das Ding hatte ich im europäischen Raum tatsächlich nirgends gelistet gesehen bis jetzt.


----------



## zichl (18. Februar 2014)

Auf jedenfall ist es für 20€ eine interessante Alternative. Der Kunststoff ist kein Negativpunkt, allenfalls das Befestigungsröhrchen ist kürzer und das missfällt mir etwas. Aber ansonsten eine feine Sache...


----------



## Al_Borland (18. Februar 2014)

Meine Exustar hält nun zumindest schon seit 250km. Allzu sehr gerumpelt hat's allerdings auch noch nicht.


----------



## Absteiger (27. Februar 2014)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> Fahre das Röhrchen jetzt ca. 4 Monate und es ist auf der einen Seite fast bis zur Hälfte durch...
> Wollte eigentlich nicht 2 Röhrchen pro Jahr verschleißen, daher die Frage



Bei der v.01 kannst Du das Röhrchen doch einfach um bsp. 90° drehen, dann nochmal drehen und dann nochmal drehen, dann kannst (bei Deinem verschleiß) locker das ganze Jahr damit fahren. Du brauchst halt immer den Schrumpfschlauch und sollest nur nicht zu lange warten mit dem weiterdrehen...


----------



## Hillcruiser (6. März 2014)

so hab ich´s jetzt auch gemacht. Danke


----------



## batistuta (23. März 2014)

Hallo, bin Anfänger und würde gerne wissen, warum man diese Kettenführung benötigt?
Dient es dazu, dass die Kette nicht abspringt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (23. März 2014)

batistuta schrieb:


> Hallo, bin Anfänger und würde gerne wissen, warum man diese Kettenführung benötigt?
> Dient es dazu, dass die Kette nicht abspringt?



Ja dafür sollte es sein. Der Vorteil der bionicon ist das sie auch bei einer 3 Fach Kurbel funktioniert im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen die nur bei 2 oder 1 Fach funktionieren.

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## freigeist (1. Juni 2014)

mahlzeit,

ich suche einen leichten kettenspanner für mein SS-bike. so richtig sagt mir aber nix zu, was man käuflich erwerben kann.

meine idee:
könnte man die V2 oder ECO als "kettenspanner" nutzen (leichter zug gen kettenstrebe) oder spricht etwas dagegen? 
(habe sie noch nie befingern können und weiss nichts über material/beschaffenheit)


----------



## Al_Borland (1. Juni 2014)

Hi,
Dagegen spricht eigentlich nur der ziemlich hohe Verschleiß, weil du die Kette - wenn du die C.Guide sinnvoll einsetzen willst - schon gut gespannt halten musst.


----------



## freigeist (1. Juni 2014)

hhmmm... das dachte ich mir schon. 
die Eco würde dann eigtl. komplett rausfallen, da man im gegensatz zur V2, kein austauschbares führungsröhrchen hat.

ach, ich werde es einfach mal versuchen und das exustar modell ordern. kostet nur nen 20er und das SS-bike ist nur als schönwetterbike konzipiert. da laufen nicht so viele kilometer an ;-)


----------



## filiale (19. Juni 2014)

Kein Verschleiß beim Selbstbau :  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-2014.659401/page-64#post-12032973


----------



## babbsack (26. Juli 2014)

sowas ist für ein ssp-bike ungeeignet, weil du keine spannung aufbaust sondern die kette in dem fall nur umlenkst...
die spannung wird ja bei einem "schaltbike" vom schaltwerk aufgebaut...

edit:
da müsste schon irgendwas federbelastetes ran...


----------



## Robby2107 (12. März 2015)

Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen mittlerweile mit der c.guide eco?

Hällt die Gummi-/Elastomer-/was-weiss-ich-Verbindung oder wird die rissig oder leiert aus? Sonstige Probleme mittlerweile bekannt?
Wie schaut es mit dem Verschleiß des Röllchens aus?

Würdet ihr die "eco" nochmal kaufen oder doch zur älteren "V02" greifen? Soll es denn eine "V03" geben?

grüße
Robby


----------



## hulster (12. März 2015)

Die Funktionalität ist SUPER!!!
Welche Haltbarkeit man erwarten kann ? Schwierig. Ich hab es, allerdings mit fast einer kompletten Schlammsaison, geschafft es in einem 3/4 Jahr komplett durchzuschleifen.


----------



## Robby2107 (12. März 2015)

3/4 Jahr. 
Meine alte Selbstbaulösung (ein wenig der V02 nachempfunden) mit einem Teflonplastik-Röllchen hat nach 2 Jahren (auch mit viel Schlamm und hartem Einsatz) zwar Gebrauchsspuren aber ist noch lange nicht durchgeschliffen. 

Na mal weitere Erfahrungsberichte abwarten.  Dank Dir auf jeden Fall für Deine Erfahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (12. März 2015)

Gut - ich kann es nur grob schätzen, aber sollten ca. 5000 km gewesen sein.
Ob sich Teflon bei der Art und Weise der Konstruktion besser verhalten würde???


----------



## Robby2107 (12. März 2015)

Die eco ist auf jeden Fall schonmal bestellt und wird getestet.
Bin schon gespannt drauf.


----------



## damage0099 (13. März 2015)

Habe sie auch dran.
Super leise, absolut unauffällig.


----------



## rpnfan (14. März 2015)

Bin mit meiner simplen Variante von dem Röhrchen einer 1er-Bionicon-KeFü (die Originalbefestigung führte bei mir zu starkem "Rattern") nach wie vor zufrieden, einfach mit zwei Kabelbindern befestigt. Die leicht nach vorn asymetrische Befestigung führt bei mir zu ruhigerem Lauf:








Wenn das Röhrchen mal durch sein sollte, kommt ein Gartenschlauch-Stück dran. Die Kabelbinder-Lösung Kostet fast nichts und die Funktion ist besser als bei den gekauften Lösungen, da volle Beweglichkeit nach allen Richtungen.


----------



## Robby2107 (15. Juni 2015)

Nach ein paar km nun eine kurze Rückmeldung zur C-Guide eco:

Laufruhe und Verschleiß i.O. 
Was mich allerdings ein wenig stört ist, daß die Kette wenn sie auf dem großen Kettenblatt läuft, beim rückwärts treten (halbe Umdrehung reicht) auf das mittlerer Blatt springt. Das kommt wahrscheinlich daher, daß die Führung mit der Elastomerverbindung die Kette immer mittig ausrichtet/zurückzieht. Andersrum ist mir die Kette aber auch schon im harten Einsatz vom großen Kettenblatt nach rechts auf die Kurbel gesprungen, was während dem treten dann durchaus unangenehm ist (schlagartiges "ins Leere treten" mit Knie am Lenker). Kann zwar jetzt nicht genau sagen wie das trotz/wegen der Führung passieren kann (zu arge Schwingungen der Führung nach rechts?), aber das Problem hatte ich vorher definitiv nicht. 

Werd es noch ein wenig testen, wenn es mir (oder meinen Knien)zu bunt wird, fliegt sie wieder runter. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Kiefer (14. August 2015)

Ja, dass mit dem abspringen beim rückwärts treten hat mein Sohn auch an seinem Bike....
....kann man etwas dagegen tun ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pattah (10. April 2017)

hab im Moment ne Ethirteen Kettenführung am Rad mit ner zweifach Schaltung. macht der Wechsel auf C-Guide Sinn?


----------



## cobaltracer (16. Mai 2017)

Habe jetzt die zweite Exustar C-Guide V2 drauf. Bei der ersten hat sich nach ca. 1/2 Jahr/2000 km das Führungsröhrchen in die Botanik verabschiedet. Keine Ahnung, wie sich das gelöst hat.  Der Rest der Kefü hat ohne sichtbare Beschädigungen überlebt. Hatte zunächst gedacht, dass sich die Inbus-Schraube gelöst hat, war aber nicht so, einfach das Röhrchen weg.Wollte bei der Neuen schon mit Loctite-Kleber die Inbus-Schraube fixieren, aber das war nicht der Grund! 

Habe beim dt. Distributor (messingschlager) nachgefragt, ob man das Röhrchen separat haben kann, da im Handel nicht gesehen (H&S...), ist ja auch ein Verschleißteil. Schreiben die mir:...es tut mir sehr Leid, dass Sie mit der Kettenführung solche Probleme haben.Leider kann ich Ihnen kein Ersatzteil anbieten, da wir das Führungsrohr leider nicht einzeln haben. Ich bedanke mich aber für Ihr Feedback und werde dieses weitergeben..., echte Kundenbindung, sollen sie doch 5 Röllchen dabei tun für 5 Euro mehr. Wenn man sie nicht verliert, sind sie ja auch irgendwann durch.  Zahle immer 30 Euro für die gesamte Kefü, obwohl nur ein Verschleißteil, was 10 Ct. wert ist, durch ist oder weg ist. Mal sehn, wie lange die Neue hält.
Habe komischerweise in einer Anzeige gesehen, dass es die v2 auch mit einem Ersatzröhrchen gibt. Weiß aber nicht mehr, ob das Exustar war oder Bionicon.


----------



## cobaltracer (16. Mai 2017)

Gibts nicht, aha, gerade gefunden mit Replacekit


----------

